# knitting tea party friday 2 february '18



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 2 February '18

The sun just came out in full force and that quickly slipped behind the dark clouds again. It's 18° outside with a windchill of 2°. We are to get 1-3" of snow over the weekend. I'm hoping not.

Today my mother would have been 120. She has been gone 36 years.

I could take a nap right now. Sleepy sleepy - not sure why. Maybe later I will take a nap.

Six-Onion Soup with Parmesan Croutes

Sixteen cups of sweet onions may look like a huge amount, but they cook way down to create this very aromatic and warming recipe reminiscent of French onion soup. Parmesan croutes are a lighter topping than the traditional blanket of bread and cheese.

By: Kathy GunstEatingWell Recipe Contributor
12 servings

Ingredients 
6 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil, divided 
8 cups halved and thinly sliced leeks, white and pale green parts only
2½ cups thinly sliced shallots
1 bunch scallions, thinly sliced
8 cloves garlic, thinly sliced 
16 cups halved and thinly sliced sweet onions
8 cups halved and thinly sliced red onions
2 teaspoons kosher salt
1 teaspoon ground pepper
½ cup finely chopped fresh parsley
2 tablespoons finely chopped fresh thyme
⅔ cup cognac or dry sherry
10 cups low-sodium beef broth

Parmesan Croutes
12 slices whole-grain baguette ( ½ inch thick)
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil 
1 cup grated Parmesan cheese

Preparation

To prepare soup: 
1. Heat 3 tablespoons oil in a large stockpot over medium heat. 
2. Add leeks and cook, stirring occasionally, until softened but not browned, 8 to 10 minutes. 
3. Add shallots, scallions and garlic; cook, stirring, for 1 minute. 
4. Add sweet onions, red onions, salt, pepper and the remaining 3 tablespoons oil; stir to combine. Cook, stirring occasionally, until the onions are reduced by half and very juicy, about 45 minutes.
5. Add parsley and thyme; cook, stirring occasionally, until the mixture is deeply browned, 35 to 45 minutes more.
6. Increase heat to high and add cognac (or sherry). 
7. Cook, scraping up any browned bits, for 1 minute. 
8. Add broth, cover and bring to a boil. 
9. Reduce heat, partially cover and simmer for 15 minutes.

To prepare croutes: 
1. Just before serving, position a rack in upper third of oven.
2. Preheat broiler on low. 
3. Place baguette slices on a baking sheet and brush one side with oil. 
4. Broil until golden brown, 4 to 6 minutes. 
5. Turn the slices over and top each with a generous 1 tablespoon Parmesan. 
6. Broil until the cheese is melted, 4 to 6 minutes more. 
7. Serve the soup topped with croutes.

Note: To make ahead: Refrigerate soup for up to 3 days or freeze for up to 3 months.

Nutrition information: Serving size: 1½ cups soup & 1 croute - Per serving: 366 calories; 13 g fat(3 g sat); 8 g fiber; 51 g carbohydrates; 12 g protein; 113 mcg folate; 6 mg cholesterol; 18 g sugars; 1 g added sugars; 1,351 IU vitamin A; 38 mg vitamin C; 194 mg calcium; 3 mg iron; 667 mg sodium; 880 mg potassium

Nutrition Bonus: Vitamin C (63% daily value), Folate (28% dv), Vitamin A (27% dv)

Carbohydrate Servings: 3½

http://www.eatingwell.com/recipe/262137/six-onion-soup-with-parmesan-croutes/?did=213656&utm_campaign=ew_nosh_012618&utm_source=etg-newsletter&utm_medium=email&cid=213656&mid=11291748438

Crispy Orange Beef

SERVES 4

INGREDIENTS

1 ½	pounds beef flap meat, trimmed
3	tablespoons soy sauce

6	tablespoons cornstarch
10	(3-inch) strips orange peel, sliced thin lengthwise (1/4 cup), plus 1/4 cup juice (2 oranges)
3	tablespoons molasses

2	tablespoons dry sherry

1	tablespoon rice vinegar
1 ½	teaspoons toasted sesame oil
3	cups vegetable oil

1	jalapeño chile, stemmed, seeded, and sliced thin lengthwise
3	garlic cloves, minced
2	tablespoons grated fresh ginger
½	teaspoon red pepper flakes
2	scallions, sliced thin on bias

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Cut beef along grain into 2½- to 3-inch-wide lengths.
2. Slice each piece against grain into ½-inch-thick slices. 
3. Cut each slice lengthwise into ½-inch-wide strips.
4. Toss beef with 1 tablespoon soy sauce in bowl. 
5. Add cornstarch and toss until evenly coated. 
6. Spread beef in single layer on wire rack set in rimmed baking sheet. Transfer sheet to freezer until meat is very firm but not completely frozen, about 45 minutes.
7. Whisk remaining 2 tablespoons soy sauce, orange juice, molasses, sherry, vinegar, and sesame oil together in bowl.
8. Line second rimmed baking sheet with triple layer of paper towels. 
9. Heat vegetable oil in large Dutch oven over medium heat until oil registers 375 degrees. 
10. Carefully add one-third of beef and fry, stirring occasionally to keep beef from sticking together, until golden brown, about 1½ minutes. 
11. Using spider, transfer meat to paper towel-lined sheet. Return oil to 375 degrees and repeat twice more with remaining beef. After frying, reserve 2 tablespoons frying oil.
12. Heat reserved oil in 12-inch skillet over medium-high heat until shimmering. 
13. Add orange peel and jalapeño and cook, stirring occasionally, until about half of orange peel is golden brown, 1½ to 2 minutes. 
12. Add garlic, ginger, and ¬pepper flakes; cook, stirring frequently, until garlic is beginning to brown, about 45 seconds.
13. Add soy sauce mixture and cook, scraping up any browned bits, until slightly thickened, about 45 seconds. 
14. Add beef and scallions and toss. Transfer to platter and serve immediately.

Turning Orange into Tangerine: Traditionally, crispy orange beef is made with dried -tangerine peels, which have a pungent and complex flavor but can be tricky to find. We mimic this flavor by leaving some bitter pith on orange peel that we brown in oil.

Note: Use a vegetable peeler on the oranges and make sure that your strips contain some pith. Do not use low-sodium soy sauce. Serve this dish with steamed rice.

http://www.cooksillustrated.com/recipes/7271-crispy-orange-beef?sqn=krv2DJAnxF04hHDxIlHZ8RvWtEgJ5Z6s0BbZpjUEJcc%3D%0A&utm_source=Email&utm_medium=Newsletter&utm_term=NTK&utm_content=CitrusRecipes&utm_campaign=180126&j=33693&sfmc_sub=221534&l=26_HTML&u=13736955&mid=7211371&jb=75&sk=6547F49638F011343B7066B65CC43028&extcode=LN18A4QAA&sourcekey=CL18014AA&cds_response_key=&cds_tracking_code=&tag=atkntk-20&atc=ntkA&Survey_id=&mi_ecmp=

Roasted Cauliflower Salad with Tahini Dressing

Serves 2

Ingredients
1 recipe Parmesan Ranch Cauliflower or Curry Roasted Cauliflower (vegan) see recipe notes for links
1 recipe Crispy Ranch Chickpeas
1 recipe Lemon Tahini Dressing
1 cup cooked quinoa
4 cups kale

Instructions
1. Pile the kale in a bowl. 
2. Top with the cauliflower, chickpeas and quinoa. 
3. Drizzle with the lemon tahini dressing.

http://www.runninginaskirt.com/roasted-cauliflower-salad-recipe/2/

[color-red]Heirloom Tomato Bruschetta[/color]

Bruschetta is topped with a mix of heirloom-tomato varieties, as well as red onion and basil.

Makes 24

INGREDIENTS
4 pounds assorted heirloom tomatoes (preferably a mix of colors), cut into 1/2-inch pieces
2/3 cup best-quality extra-virgin olive oil, coarse salt and freshly ground pepper plus 2 baguettes, cut in half horizontally
2 garlic cloves, peeled1 large red onion, quartered and thinly sliced
2 cups fresh basil leaves

DIRECTIONS
1. Preheat grill or broiler to high. 
2. Combine tomatoes, oil, 1 tablespoon salt, and pepper to taste in a large bowl.
3. Toast cut side of baguette halves on grill or under broiler 1 to 2 minutes. 
4. While still hot, lightly rub cut surface with garlic. 
5. Spoon tomato mixture over bread with a slotted spoon, then add onion. 
6. Tear basil into pieces, and scatter on top. 
7. Slice each baguette half into 3- or 4-inch-long pieces (about 12 slices per baguette).

http://www.marthastewart.com/904223/heirloom-tomato-bruschetta?utm_source=mslo-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=everydayfood_012618&did=213246-20180126

Easy Crock Pot Creamy Chicken and Rice Soup

serves 6

INGREDIENTS
6 cups chicken stock
2 chicken breasts (boneless skinless)
2 bay leaves
2 stalks celery (chopped)
1 medium onion (chopped)
2 carrots (chopped)
salt (to taste)
1 teaspoon lemon pepper
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon onion powder
1/2 teaspoon cumin
3/4 cups long grain rice (NOT quick cooking rice)
1/4 cup flour
1/2 cup milk
10oz corn

DIRECTIONS

1. Add everything to the crock pot except the rice, corn, flour and milk. 
2. Cover and cook for 8 hours. The chicken will cook in the broth and add more flavor to the soup. 
3. Halfway through cooking add the rice (or you can stir in already cooked rice at the end).

4. About 30 minutes prior to serving, shred the chicken. 
5. In a small container with a lid shake together flour and milk really well and stir into soup. 
6. Add Corn. Let cook for 30 minutes more to allow the soup to thicken.

Note: It seems like newer crock pots cook much faster than the older ones, so please keep that in mind. My crock pot is newer and cooks very hot. I cook this soup on low on the 8 hour setting and it is done in 4 1/2 hours. I add the rice about an hour before it's done.	
http://backforseconds.com/recipe/easy-crock-pot-creamy-chicken-and-rice-soup/?utm_campaign=yummly&utm_medium=yummly&utm_source=yummly

Baked Potato and Leek Soup

Ingredients
2 large baking potatoes
1/4 cup butter
1 large leeks cut into quarters and sliced - use the white and light green part only
1-2 cloves of garlic, minced
salt and pepper
2 cups chicken broth
2 cups water
6 slices bacon thinly sliced
1/2 cup milk
1/2 cup sour cream
1 cup grated sharp cheddar cheese
2 tablespoons chopped green onion or chives

Directions
1. Wash potatoes and bake. Set aside to cool. (or use leftover baked potatoes)
2. Melt butter in dutch oven and add leeks and garlic.
3. Season with salt and pepper
4. Cook over medium heat for 10 minutes but do not brown
5. Add chicken broth and water and simmer on low until leeks are tender.
6. Cook bacon until brown and crisp and set aside on paper towel. 
7. Scoop out pulp from baked potatoes, and coarsely chop.
8. Finely chop potato skins.
9. Add potatoes and some of the skins to the soup.
10. Using an immersion blender, blend soup until it is pureed. It will not be completely smooth. Or, working in batches, place soup in a blender and whirl until pureed.
11. Reheat soup over medium heat.
12. Mix sour cream with milk until smooth and add to soup with half of the cheddar cheese.
13. Mix well. If soup is too thick, you can add a little more hot water.
14. Garnish with bacon, cheese, chives and a little more sour cream if desired.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2018/01/baked-potato-and-leek-soup.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Greek Lemon Chicken Soup

YIELD: 6-8 servings
PREP TIME: 10 minutes
COOK TIME: 20 minutes

Ingredients:
10 cups chicken broth
3 tablespoon olive oil
8 cloves garlic, minced
1 sweet onion
1 large lemon, zested
2 boneless skinless chicken breasts
1 cup Israeli (pearl) couscous
1/2 teaspoons crushed red pepper
2 ounces crumbled feta
1/3 cup chopped chive
Salt and pepper

Directions:
1. Place the olive oil in a large 6-8 quart sauce pot over medium-low heat. 
2. Peel the onion. Then quarter it and slice into thin strips. 
3. Once the oil is hot, saute the onion and minced garlic for 3-4 minutes to soften.
4. Add the chicken broth, chicken breasts, lemon zest, and crushed red pepper to the pot. 
5. Raise the heat to high, cover, and bring to a boil.
6. Once boiling, reduce the heat to medium, then simmer for 5 minutes.
7. Stir in the couscous, 1 teaspoon salt, and black pepper to taste. Simmer another 5 minutes. Then turn the heat off.
8. Using tongs, remove the two chicken breasts from the pot. Use a fork and the tongs to shred the chicken. Then place it back in the pot. 
9. Stir in the crumbled feta cheese and chopped chive. Taste and salt and pepper as needed. Serve warm.

Nutrition Info: Amount Per Serving:- Calories: 197 Calories - Total Fat: 10.6g - Saturated Fat: 2.8g - Cholesterol: 30mg - Sodium: 1057mg - Carbohydrates: 9.4g - Fiber: 0.9g - Sugar: 2g - Protein: 15.9g

http://www.aspicyperspective.com/greek-lemon-chicken-soup/2/

Bruschetta Chicken Bake

Ingredients
1 19 oz. can diced tomatoes, undrained (if using 14 oz. can tomatoes, add 1/2 cup water)
1 package (120 g) Stove Top stuffing mix for chicken
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 1/2 lbs. boneless, skinless chicken breasts (or 4 chicken breasts)
1 teaspoon dried basil (or 1 tablespoon chopped fresh basil leaves)
1 cup Tex/Mex shredded cheese

Directions
1. Mix tomatoes, stuffing mix and garlic. 
2. Cut chicken breasts into bite-size pieces and spread in 13x9-inch pan (sprayed with cooking oil).
3. Sprinkle with basil leaves (I prefer fresh) and shredded cheese. 
4. Cover with stuffing mixture.
5. Bake uncovered for 30-40 minutes at 375°F or until chicken is cooked through (165° F on meat thermometer).
6. Serve with a green salad.

Note: Increased the number of chicken breasts from 4 to 6. Allow a little longer cooking time (about 45 minutes).

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2018/01/flashback-friday-bruschetta-chicken-bake.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 19th January, 2018 *- by Darowil

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-521042-1.html

*Bonnie's* DH continued to have issues from his gall bladder. His bile duct was full of stones and also had pus in it. As well as that he developed pneumonia. Bonnie has been racking up travel miles - shame she can't get frequent driver points. He has been discharged and is recovering slowly. DH's aunt had a stroke at 92 years of age and has since passed away. Funeral likely to be Saturday - will be Monday as a funeral there on Saturday already. And that funeral Bonnie has since found out is that of a good friend's son who committed suicide. Delbert plans on going to his aunt's funeral but not the lunch after.

*Flyty1n's* garage door sensor and motor packed up - but fortunately fixed quickly. And then her laptop started to play up - likely bad RAM and at least has a life-time warranty so inconvenient but no added cost.

A cousin of *Pacer's* DH has had a very severe bout of the flu, she spent 4 days in ITU critically ill and is now having kidney issues. She is only in her late 40s. She is improving well - all tubes removed and looking at rehab prior to going home. This flu is causing similar major problems in the northern hemisphere as it did in the southern last winter.

*Sorlenna's* DD got a 4 ½ month old chihuahua (Captain Ahab) - so now Sorlenna has a home for some of the dog coats she has been knitting. And the shelter has a program for people on low incomes who want a dog so the rest of the dog coats can go there.

*Cashmergma* is beginning to pick up after what may have been the flu. And is frantically studying for her citizenship exam now that she is recovering.

*Fan's* DH had a fight with an insurance company who claimed he was involved in an accident at a place he wasn't and in a car with a rego number that is no longer theirs. Took a day of frequent phone calls but it was finally sorted. And while Gwen almost bought a car last week *Fan* has done so (well Stu has bought her one) - a BMW 2009 z4 convertible. That means nothing to me but it is a lovely looking car as you will be able to see on page 35. The car is on its way from the South Island.

*Sassafras's* twin sister has been in assisted living but has had to move up to Nursing Home as she is needing much more care now. Seems to be settling in OK.

*Pacer* is feeling much better since her medications were changed a few weeks ago.

*The Wren* has a great granddaughter on the way - Rachael is expecting in about 6 months.

*Pearlone* who some know from a previous KAP and Connections here on KP has passed away.

*Siouxann* is starting on shots to try to boost her red blood cell levels as they are still low - and so still waiting to have the next dose of chemo.

It is looking hopeful that Elm will again be serving hot meals within about a week following the move to the new building - Take Flight. It is 3 months since *jheiens* has been able provide them with a hot meal - and this in the midst of winter.

PHOTOS
6 - *Kate* - Isle of Arran / Map
17 - *Gwen* - Birdhouse made by DH / Felted beret
20 - *Swedenme* - Child's waistcoat
22 - *Pacer* - Matthew's latest drawing
27 - *Gwen* - Second bird house / Latest felted hat
30 - *Kate* - Luke & Caitlin
35 - *Fan* - New car!
39 - *Swedenme* - Completed waistcoat
40 - *Poledra * - Red sky in the morning...!
41 - *Gwen* - Selfie with latest felted hat
45 - *Swedenme* - Mohair outfit!
65 - *Pacer* - Matthew's bunny
66 - *Poledra* - Baby dress

CRAFTS
17 - *Gwen* - Felted beret (link)
35 - *Tami* - Measurements for different sizes/ages (link)
55 - *Sam* - Novita yarn (link)
58 - *Darowil* - 'Tree' sweater / 'Elizabeth' coat (links)
60 - *Darowil* - Baby blankets (links)
64 - *Sam* - Honeycomb stitch (link)
68 - *Darowil* - Aran sweater with farmyard panels (link)
70 - *Sam* - Chick graph (link)

RECIPES
3 - *Machriste* - Rhubarb chutney
4 - *Fan* - Quick rhubarb chutney
9 - *Fan* - Rhubarb crumble

OTHERS
3 - *Lurker* - Snowman funny
14 - *Sugarsugar* - Sydney weather observations (link) 
24 - *Sam* - Animals in love (link)
31 - *Angelam* - The Vyne (link)
31 - *Lurker* - Funny 
64 - *Sam* - Eyeglass holder / Princess Leia cat costume (links)
70 - *Lurker* - Funny
70 - *Rookie* - Joke


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Was wondering if you had got distracted, Sam, as both you and Kate were online!

going back to read!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for some beauties here Sam- will have to make sure I remember this tea party! 

And thanks also to Kate for posting the summaries, and Margaret and Kate for keeping up with us all!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh yummy some really scrumptious soups to start us off for another week. 
Just got news, the new car will be here on Wednesday yay!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Great opening Sam, Margaret and Kate! 
This was a good/bad day. Good because since Wednesday my rbc went from 8.5 to 10.1 so no shot. Still have one scheduled for two weeks , just in case. Bad because I have had a really sharp pain in my right side if I try to take a deep breath. Now the dr. wants me to have whatever that test is where they smear gel on you and go over it with an instrument. My little pea brain simply cannot remember the name for it, but pregnant women have it to check on the baby. (No chance of that!!!!!) They think there may be a kidney blockage. I'm thinking that they must have found a dr. in Frederick County who isn't on my speed dial, or hasn't collected enough from Medicare! LOL!!

Last week I had problems accessing the KTP. I had to go to the forum and search from there every time I wanted to read. Hope this week is better!!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

It is 80°F on our back porch now with humidity of 16%...the temperature was up to 84°F and we had some wind earlier today which made it feel cold. Soup sounds so good right now. Wish I was a better cook I just might try making some chicken soup. My sweet husband and I agreed 43 year's ago that he would do our cooking since he is such a better cook. It is a joke around our house that "I'm such a bad cook that I could burn water." And, that I could probably do. I follow a recipe to the letter and it will turn out bad. I would rather pick up my knitting needles and make him a pair of socks.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Man, where has the week gone.

Firstly,

Hugs to Bonnie and family.

Fan, enjoy the convertible.

Hope Pearlone is on next great adventure with family already passed.

FM birthday is in a week so gifting her a string bag I made recently for a cal.

Bookmarked 2 soups though will have to davide quantity in 2 to fit my little slow cooker

Now to keep reading. Ttyal


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam these recipes sound so good. Thanks for ALL of them! And, ladies another superb job with the summary; kudos to you all!


thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Friday 2 February '18
> 
> The sun just came out in full force and that quickly slipped behind the dark clouds again. It's 18° outside with a windchill of 2°. We are to get 1-3" of snow over the weekend. I'm hoping not.
> 
> ...


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Can't wait to make the Greek Lemon chicken soup. Thx.

SEA


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

siouxann said:


> Great opening Sam, Margaret and Kate!
> This was a good/bad day. Good because since Wednesday my rbc went from 8.5 to 10.1 so no shot. Still have one scheduled for two weeks , just in case. Bad because I have had a really sharp pain in my right side if I try to take a deep breath. Now the dr. wants me to have whatever that test is where they smear gel on you and go over it with an instrument. My little pea brain simply cannot remember the name for it, but pregnant women have it to check on the baby. (No chance of that!!!!!) They think there may be a kidney blockage. I'm thinking that they must have found a dr. in Frederick County who isn't on my speed dial, or hasn't collected enough from Medicare! LOL!!
> 
> Last week I had problems accessing the KTP. I had to go to the forum and search from there every time I wanted to read. Hope this week is better!!


Is it ultrasound you're looking for?? Good that you RBC is up but I hope you do not have a kidney blockage. I hope this week is better for you too.

Thanks Sam and ladies for getting us started on another week. Some great soup recipes, I specially like the sound of 6 onion soup but think I might die before I'd finished chopping all those onions!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam and ladies . We too are forecast snow Sam which is a shame as its been quite nice around here during the day time the last couple of days , Got the car all scrubbed and clean inside and out yesterday not sure why apart as its still muddy round here especially after all the rain last night but its done now , today I chopped bushes and then baked lovely carrot cake cup cakes and a quiche which was surprisingly delicious especially warm , Not a burnt item in sight I must be channelling Mary Berry ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

siouxann said:


> Great opening Sam, Margaret and Kate!
> This was a good/bad day. Good because since Wednesday my rbc went from 8.5 to 10.1 so no shot. Still have one scheduled for two weeks , just in case. Bad because I have had a really sharp pain in my right side if I try to take a deep breath. Now the dr. wants me to have whatever that test is where they smear gel on you and go over it with an instrument. My little pea brain simply cannot remember the name for it, but pregnant women have it to check on the baby. (No chance of that!!!!!) They think there may be a kidney blockage. I'm thinking that they must have found a dr. in Frederick County who isn't on my speed dial, or hasn't collected enough from Medicare! LOL!!
> 
> Last week I had problems accessing the KTP. I had to go to the forum and search from there every time I wanted to read. Hope this week is better!!


Dont you just hate when you know fine well what its called or someones name but your mind just goes completley blank 
Glad to hear that your bloods are up not so good about the pain in your side hope it eases soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Man, where has the week gone.
> 
> Firstly,
> 
> ...


Bag looks lovely Heather


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Yummy looking recipes!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you for the great recipes Sam, and to Margaret and Kate for the summaries. That is most helpful.
Siouxann, glad your rbc count is up, but concerned that you may have a kidney stone. Glad they are going to do an ultrasound to rule that out.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and ladies.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks, Sam, and ladies for another great opening. Lots of good recipes to try. I just posted a potato/leek soup recipe to a friend and lo, you have given me another. I plan to make pea soup tomorrow. Have lots of ham so have to use it up. Back later.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

It has been a busy Friday. I worked, went to knitting group and then shopping so I bought some foods to warm up for dinner. Breaded cod fish, scalloped potatoes and green beans.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pulling up a chair. Love the idea of onion soup but doubt he'd eat it. I made pizza tonight.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks to y'all for the prayers and encouragement re Take Flight's progress in the new building. Never got discouraged but some days it looked as if it were 2 steps forward and 1 backward most of the time. My pantry is beginning to actually look like one and large enough to be useful. It will have a security ''card lock'' so that no more inebriated women will be able to get in and make a great mess as they waste so much food trying to find edibles which their drunken minds don't recognize as inedible for various reasons.

And we will not be having private party rentals of the dining hall. The fees helped, of course, but their clean-up ideals were not quite up to standards set by the health department for public food service and a number of essential kitchen implements disappeared when the party-goer exited. I have a lockable, 5-drawer, tool chest on wheels for the excellent knives and new kitchen utensils Susan has felt the need to purchase for us. She has acquired stainless steel work tables from a now-defunct restaurant as well as kitchen pans and serving plates and soup/salad plates. Of course, *everything* is covered in construction dust because we had to work around everything that I now need to clean up. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:

Must go help Tim get organized for bed. Unfortunately, he seems to be coming down with a cold today. We will pray that is the extent of whatever is at work in his head.

Perhaps if we talk about KAP plans, we could ignore the cold and snow and it might go away. You think??

Ohio Joy :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, great recipes. I’d really like to try the lemon chicken soup, maybe I’ll make it for myself ãs I’m sure DH won’t try it????
Kate & Margaret, thanks for the summaries.

Siouxann, I’m glad your HGB has finally come up but not good about the pain, hope the ultrasound gives some answers quickly.

I’ve had a busy day, I made regular buns, cinnamon buns & Bierocks- the meat & sauerkraut filled buns then divided them up & delivered 1/3 to 2 of DHs cousins houses & kept the rest for us.
I stopped at DSs house to drop off DILs birthday gift & see the GKs for a few minutes. I guess I will have to take the GKs to the funeral on Monday as there’s no school & both parents are working. They will stay with us from early Monday until after supper Tuesday. 
We are once again under an extreme cold warning tonight -35 but with the wind below -40. We sure seem to be getting lots of cold stretches this winter.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Thanks to y'all for the prayers and encouragement re Take Flight's progress in the new building. Never got discouraged but some days it looked as if it were 2 steps forward and 1 backward most of the time. My pantry is beginning to actually look like one and large enough to be useful. It will have a security ''card lock'' so that no more inebriated women will be able to get in and make a great mess as they waste so much food trying to find edibles which their drunken minds don't recognize as inedible for various reasons.
> 
> And we will not be having private party rentals of the dining hall. The fees helped, of course, but their clean-up ideals were not quite up to standards set by the health department for public food service and a number of essential kitchen implements disappeared when the party-goer exited. I have a lockable, 5-drawer, tool chest on wheels for the excellent knives and new kitchen utensils Susan has felt the need to purchase for us. She has acquired stainless steel work tables from a now-defunct restaurant swell as kitchen pans and serving plates and soup/salad plates. Of course, *everything* is covered in construction dust because we had to work around everything that I now need to clean up. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> ...


KAP sounds like a great topic of discussion as we look forward to seeing everyone once again. I am sure that Matthew will come up with some ideas of something you will "need" to cook up in that new kitchen. He has amazing compassion for humanity and will want the people to be treated with respect and kindness which we know that you and Susan do. I am glad that you are securing the important items needed to be successful in that kitchen. Did you get to take the items we donated to Take Flight....pans, dish cloths and towels, etc.?

I hope Tim gets well soon.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

pacer said:


> KAP sounds like a great topic of discussion as we look forward to seeing everyone once again. I am sure that Matthew will come up with some ideas of something you will "need" to cook up in that new kitchen. He has amazing compassion for humanity and will want the people to be treated with respect and kindness which we know that you and Susan do. I am glad that you are securing the important items needed to be successful in that kitchen. Did you get to take the items we donated to Take Flight....pans, dish cloths and towels, etc.?
> 
> I hope Tim gets well soon.


Absolutely have taken all the donated items, Mary, except for all the chocolate chip cookies we served as long as they lasted. I did have to keep a couple of over-eager staff guys out of them from time to time. :sm09: :sm09:

We have taken everything needed to have a successful transition for our folks and for my help to prep and serve the tasty meals folks have come to expect from us. The regulars have come by often to keep an eye on the progress and to share their delight in the lovely site and friendly/supportive atmosphere they've delighted in finding here.

Tim's symptoms seem to be increasing tonight, unfortunately, Mary.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh wow I am on page 2!! I think that is a first for me...LOL

Thankyou Sam and ladies once again for our new week. We are having nice warm days, not hot thank goodness. It is so nice to be able to go outside and not have to scramble for the shade or run back in coz too hot. I have been pottering around in the garden., I am surprised that the heat hasnt killed off all my plants...so far anyway. :sm19: 

Now to catch up on here a little.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

siouxann said:


> Great opening Sam, Margaret and Kate!
> This was a good/bad day. Good because since Wednesday my rbc went from 8.5 to 10.1 so no shot. Still have one scheduled for two weeks , just in case. Bad because I have had a really sharp pain in my right side if I try to take a deep breath. Now the dr. wants me to have whatever that test is where they smear gel on you and go over it with an instrument. My little pea brain simply cannot remember the name for it, but pregnant women have it to check on the baby. (No chance of that!!!!!) They think there may be a kidney blockage. I'm thinking that they must have found a dr. in Frederick County who isn't on my speed dial, or hasn't collected enough from Medicare! LOL!!
> 
> Last week I had problems accessing the KTP. I had to go to the forum and search from there every time I wanted to read. Hope this week is better!!


That is great that you didnt need a shot this time..... but sorry you are having pain issues in your side. I hope that is an easy fix., they will know more when you have had the "Ultrasound". Is that the word you are looking for?

Once you have posted on a topic here you should be able to access it from your Watched Topics at the top of the screen. Otherwise you can go to "MY posts" and it will take you to your last post and go from there. :sm11:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone, thank you Sam and summary ladies for a new week. 
Got all the shopping done and put away, the recycling walked up the street to the center, dinner eaten and dishes done, now I'm relaxing and knitting. 
Some good looking recipes that I want to try this week, Jennie has goose in the crock pot right now, it smells good. 
David should be home tomorrow afternoon, Marla and I have to go to the open house and have Dr. Dan test Jennie, then we are going to go to the farmers market before taking J to work, I need a nap. lol
Now to get caught up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Great opening Sam, Margaret and Kate!
> This was a good/bad day. Good because since Wednesday my rbc went from 8.5 to 10.1 so no shot. Still have one scheduled for two weeks , just in case. Bad because I have had a really sharp pain in my right side if I try to take a deep breath. Now the dr. wants me to have whatever that test is where they smear gel on you and go over it with an instrument. My little pea brain simply cannot remember the name for it, but pregnant women have it to check on the baby. (No chance of that!!!!!) They think there may be a kidney blockage. I'm thinking that they must have found a dr. in Frederick County who isn't on my speed dial, or hasn't collected enough from Medicare! LOL!!
> 
> Last week I had problems accessing the KTP. I had to go to the forum and search from there every time I wanted to read. Hope this week is better!!


Great that your numbers are up, hopefully they'll stay up. I hope that the pain is nothing to worry about and easily handled.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Neeterbug said:


> It is 80°F on our back porch now with humidity of 16%...the temperature was up to 84°F and we had some wind earlier today which made it feel cold. Soup sounds so good right now. Wish I was a better cook I just might try making some chicken soup. My sweet husband and I agreed 43 year's ago that he would do our cooking since he is such a better cook. It is a joke around our house that "I'm such a bad cook that I could burn water." And, that I could probably do. I follow a recipe to the letter and it will turn out bad. I would rather pick up my knitting needles and make him a pair of socks.


Welcome to the Tea Table, Sam is a great host.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Man, where has the week gone.
> 
> Firstly,
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Man, where has the week gone.
> 
> Firstly,
> 
> ...


Great bag.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

SEA said:


> Can't wait to make the Greek Lemon chicken soup. Thx.
> 
> SEA


Welcome, good to have you stop by.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thomsonact said:


> Yummy looking recipes!


Welcome! Stop by and visit anytime.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks to y'all for the prayers and encouragement re Take Flight's progress in the new building. Never got discouraged but some days it looked as if it were 2 steps forward and 1 backward most of the time. My pantry is beginning to actually look like one and large enough to be useful. It will have a security ''card lock'' so that no more inebriated women will be able to get in and make a great mess as they waste so much food trying to find edibles which their drunken minds don't recognize as inedible for various reasons.
> 
> And we will not be having private party rentals of the dining hall. The fees helped, of course, but their clean-up ideals were not quite up to standards set by the health department for public food service and a number of essential kitchen implements disappeared when the party-goer exited. I have a lockable, 5-drawer, tool chest on wheels for the excellent knives and new kitchen utensils Susan has felt the need to purchase for us. She has acquired stainless steel work tables from a now-defunct restaurant as well as kitchen pans and serving plates and soup/salad plates. Of course, *everything* is covered in construction dust because we had to work around everything that I now need to clean up. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> 
> ...


Having locks on things is probably a very good idea, better than people can't just access things that they don't need to have access to. 
I sure hope that it's just a cold and it passes quickly, and that Tim is back in the pink quickly. 
KAP is a great topic! :sm02:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam and ladies . We too are forecast snow Sam which is a shame as its been quite nice around here during the day time the last couple of days , Got the car all scrubbed and clean inside and out yesterday not sure why apart as its still muddy round here especially after all the rain last night but its done now , today I chopped bushes and then baked lovely carrot cake cup cakes and a quiche which was surprisingly delicious especially warm , Not a burnt item in sight I must be channelling Mary Berry ????


LOL. Well done Sonja, sounds delicious. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, great recipes. I'd really like to try the lemon chicken soup, maybe I'll make it for myself ãs I'm sure DH won't try it????
> Kate & Margaret, thanks for the summaries.
> 
> Siouxann, I'm glad your HGB has finally come up but not good about the pain, hope the ultrasound gives some answers quickly.
> ...


Yummy. Gosh that IS cold!! Stay safe travelling in that weather.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Absolutely have taken all the donated items, Mary, except for all the chocolate chip cookies we served as long as they lasted. I did have to keep a couple of over-eager staff guys out of them from time to time. :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> We have taken everything needed to have a successful transition for our folks and for my help to prep and serve the tasty meals folks have come to expect from us. The regulars have come by often to keep an eye on the progress and to share their delight in the lovely site and friendly/supportive atmosphere they've delighted in finding here.
> 
> ...


I hope Tim is feeling well again soon. Well done on the transition!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

fan - this is in answer to your question on last week's party. i wasn't sure if you would go back to it or not. so here is is. your question is on the bottom of the posting. --- sam

it's not gecko insurance - it's geico - their spokesperson is a gecko - geico stands for government employees insurance company.

The Government Employees Insurance Company (GEICO /ˈɡaɪkoʊ/) is an American auto insurance company headquartered in Chevy Chase, Maryland. It is the second largest auto insurer in the United States, after State Farm.[3] It is a wholly owned subsidiary of Berkshire Hathaway that as of 2017 provided coverage for more than 24 million motor vehicles owned by more than 15 million policy holders. GEICO writes private passenger automobile insurance in all 50 U.S. states and the District of Columbia. GEICO sells its policies through local agents, called GEICO Field Representatives, over the phone directly to the consumer, and through their website. Its mascot is a gold dust day gecko with a Cockney accent, voiced by English actor Jake Wood. GEICO is well known in popular culture for its advertising, having made a large number of commercials intended to entertain viewers.

go here to see some of the video advertisements. --- sam http://www.youtube.com/user/GEICO



Fan said:


> Gecko insurance haven't heard that one here!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will someone tell siouxann what to do so she gets email notifications and can use the 'watch topics' to find us easier - i can't remember what to do. thanks ahead of time.

it's an ultra sound and totally painless. when i had mine they couldn't find the baby. --- sam



siouxann said:


> Great opening Sam, Margaret and Kate!
> This was a good/bad day. Good because since Wednesday my rbc went from 8.5 to 10.1 so no shot. Still have one scheduled for two weeks , just in case. Bad because I have had a really sharp pain in my right side if I try to take a deep breath. Now the dr. wants me to have whatever that test is where they smear gel on you and go over it with an instrument. My little pea brain simply cannot remember the name for it, but pregnant women have it to check on the baby. (No chance of that!!!!!) They think there may be a kidney blockage. I'm thinking that they must have found a dr. in Frederick County who isn't on my speed dial, or hasn't collected enough from Medicare! LOL!!
> 
> Last week I had problems accessing the KTP. I had to go to the forum and search from there every time I wanted to read. Hope this week is better!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would cook for hand knit socks. you've been married 43 years - sounds like it worked.

and welcome to the knitting tea party Neeterbug. we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and conversation. we hope you had a good time and will join us whenever you are online. we always have fresh hot tea ready to pour and you will find an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Neeterbug said:


> It is 80°F on our back porch now with humidity of 16%...the temperature was up to 84°F and we had some wind earlier today which made it feel cold. Soup sounds so good right now. Wish I was a better cook I just might try making some chicken soup. My sweet husband and I agreed 43 year's ago that he would do our cooking since he is such a better cook. It is a joke around our house that "I'm such a bad cook that I could burn water." And, that I could probably do. I follow a recipe to the letter and it will turn out bad. I would rather pick up my knitting needles and make him a pair of socks.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

please let us know what you think of the recipe and welcome to the knitting tea party SEA. we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and conversation and hope you will continue to visit us whenever you are online. we are always ready to pour the tea when you take your seat in the empty chair set aside with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



SEA said:


> Can't wait to make the Greek Lemon chicken soup. Thx.
> 
> SEA


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> fan - this is in answer to your question on last week's party. i wasn't sure if you would go back to it or not. so here is is. your question is on the bottom of the posting. --- sam
> 
> it's not gecko insurance - it's geico - their spokesperson is a gecko - geico stands for government employees insurance company.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party thomsonact - we hope you had a good time and will return whenever you are online. there will be an empty chair waiting for you and someone will be pouring fresh hot tea into your cup as you sit down. we'll be looking for you. what are you knitting now. --- sam



thomsonact said:


> Yummy looking recipes!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gotcha Sam re Geico


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Heather, nice bag
Maya and I walked 40 minutes then I made baked chicken chimichangas and guacamole from scratch. Started to knit on Pi and dagnapit have to tink a row or two.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> will someone tell siouxann what to do so she gets email notifications and can use the 'watch topics' to find us easier - i can't remember what to do. thanks ahead of time.
> 
> it's an ultra sound and totally painless. when i had mine they couldn't find the baby. --- sam


 :sm24: Already done Sam, hope it made sense for her.

Haha... you would be rich if they did find a baby! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks cathy - appreciate your help to siouxann. i am sure it made sense to her. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: Already done Sam, hope it made sense for her.
> 
> Haha... you would be rich if they did find a baby! :sm06: :sm09:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Great opening Sam, Margaret and Kate!
> This was a good/bad day. Good because since Wednesday my rbc went from 8.5 to 10.1 so no shot. Still have one scheduled for two weeks , just in case. Bad because I have had a really sharp pain in my right side if I try to take a deep breath. Now the dr. wants me to have whatever that test is where they smear gel on you and go over it with an instrument. My little pea brain simply cannot remember the name for it, but pregnant women have it to check on the baby. (No chance of that!!!!!) They think there may be a kidney blockage. I'm thinking that they must have found a dr. in Frederick County who isn't on my speed dial, or hasn't collected enough from Medicare! LOL!!
> 
> Last week I had problems accessing the KTP. I had to go to the forum and search from there every time I wanted to read. Hope this week is better!!


Good that the blood counts are up but not about the pain.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Absolutely have taken all the donated items, Mary, except for all the chocolate chip cookies we served as long as they lasted. I did have to keep a couple of over-eager staff guys out of them from time to time. :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> We have taken everything needed to have a successful transition for our folks and for my help to prep and serve the tasty meals folks have come to expect from us. The regulars have come by often to keep an eye on the progress and to share their delight in the lovely site and friendly/supportive atmosphere they've delighted in finding here.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that Tim is feeling unwell Joy , hoping its just a 24 hour thing


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, great recipes. I'd really like to try the lemon chicken soup, maybe I'll make it for myself ãs I'm sure DH won't try it????
> Kate & Margaret, thanks for the summaries.
> 
> Siouxann, I'm glad your HGB has finally come up but not good about the pain, hope the ultrasound gives some answers quickly.
> ...


Thats definitely cold Bonnie , hope you all manage to stay warm 
Love anything with cinnamon in , might be next on my baking list ????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thats definitely cold Bonnie , hope you all manage to stay warm
> Love anything with cinnamon in , might be next on my baking list ????


All very quiet on here today. I'm suffering from terminal boredom. It's a miserable day outside, just non stop rain and I'm not getting anywhere with my knitting. I still can't sort the arm to body join on the sweater so I've emailed Purl Soho for help. I hope they get back before too long or I might have to start on something else and I'm one who likes to get something finished before starting something else. Nipped out this morning for some shopping but that's my total activity for today. Mmm, think I'll just have to have another cup of tea.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Healing energy for Sue and Tim. 

I have crossed a few more yarn leftovers off the stash list with making the dog sweaters. Ahab continues to do well with his training. DD seems happier, too. And so I am as well.

A hearty hello to new voices--come back often!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Quiet here this am too, Sonja. Too bad we aren’t closer so we could have a cuppa together. All has been trouble free here so far. I’m actually grateful for our cold temps here yesterday. It may have kept some troublemakers indoors. My girls had an event here last night for new chapter members. They do an impressive job of decorating, and this am the house was all put back together and **** and span. I love my girls! 

We have lots of big stars in town for the big game tonight. I haven’t seen any but that’s OK.

Tomorrow I will go to DD’s for a birthday brunch for our new bride. We are having fresh fruit, English muffins and eggs made sous vide. Haven’t had eggs that way—a new experience!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Out here in Northern Sonoma County, I feel guilty to say we will be sitting on the deck knitting (me) and wool gathering (DH) as it will be in mid 70's today. I had the kitchen fans on yesterday evening while making dinner. Crazy weather. Making carnitas tonight with polenta and salsa. I'll be thinking of all of you....thanks for a great start, Sam, and ladies your summaries are always top-notch. We are an interesting and varied "family" and good for us! Blessings.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> All very quiet on here today. I'm suffering from terminal boredom. It's a miserable day outside, just non stop rain and I'm not getting anywhere with my knitting. I still can't sort the arm to body join on the sweater so I've emailed Purl Soho for help. I hope they get back before too long or I might have to start on something else and I'm one who likes to get something finished before starting something else. Nipped out this morning for some shopping but that's my total activity for today. Mmm, think I'll just have to have another cup of tea.


Was raining here too but stopped now, still grey damp and cold so definitely a day for staying inside . 
That funny noise I heard earlier must have been you muttering in frustration, do hope you get a reply soon 
I too like to finish one project before starting another , but sometimes usually when like you I get bored I will start a few then I have to finish them before I can start another


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> All very quiet on here today. I'm suffering from terminal boredom. It's a miserable day outside, just non stop rain and I'm not getting anywhere with my knitting. I still can't sort the arm to body join on the sweater so I've emailed Purl Soho for help. I hope they get back before too long or I might have to start on something else and I'm one who likes to get something finished before starting something else. Nipped out this morning for some shopping but that's my total activity for today. Mmm, think I'll just have to have another cup of tea.


Hopefully something breaks the boredom for you, preferably something good, like Purl Soho answering you back with good information so that you can finish your sweater. Another cuppa is a good thing.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Was raining here too but stopped now, still grey damp and cold so definitely a day for staying inside .
> That funny noise I heard earlier must have been you muttering in frustration, do hope you get a reply soon
> I too like to finish one project before starting another , but sometimes usually when like you I get bored I will start a few then I have to finish them before I can start another


We've got a lovely bright day here and the sun is actually shining! Been feeling a bit down today - no particular reason, but I bought myself a big bag of Maltesers to cheer myself up and I'm half way through them....oh well, the diet can start again soon! :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Healing energy for Sue and Tim.
> 
> I have crossed a few more yarn leftovers off the stash list with making the dog sweaters. Ahab continues to do well with his training. DD seems happier, too. And so I am as well.
> 
> A hearty hello to new voices--come back often!


Great on the stash busting, and even better that Ahab is fitting well into the family. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Out here in Northern Sonoma County, I feel guilty to say we will be sitting on the deck knitting (me) and wool gathering (DH) as it will be in mid 70's today. I had the kitchen fans on yesterday evening while making dinner. Crazy weather. Making carnitas tonight with polenta and salsa. I'll be thinking of all of you....thanks for a great start, Sam, and ladies your summaries are always top-notch. We are an interesting and varied "family" and good for us! Blessings.


That sounds like a lovely way to spend a day, I'm so done with winter, but hopefully we won't just jump so hard from winter to summer that we skip spring.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Quiet here this am too, Sonja. Too bad we aren't closer so we could have a cuppa together. All has been trouble free here so far. I'm actually grateful for our cold temps here yesterday. It may have kept some troublemakers indoors. My girls had an event here last night for new chapter members. They do an impressive job of decorating, and this am the house was all put back together and **** and span. I love my girls!
> 
> We have lots of big stars in town for the big game tonight. I haven't seen any but that's OK.
> 
> Tomorrow I will go to DD's for a birthday brunch for our new bride. We are having fresh fruit, English muffins and eggs made sous vide. Haven't had eggs that way-a new experience!


I had to look up how you were cooking the eggs, never heard that term before. Once again learned new things on KP

I heard on the news it's to be -5F/-21C for the Super Bowl game, is it an indoor stadium? Otherwise both fans & players must be crazy????. I know it can be cold in our football season too, DHs cousin often goes to Regina games & has told us they have worn skidoo suits, Sorrels & taken sleeping bags????no thanks


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Quiet here this am too, Sonja. Too bad we aren't closer so we could have a cuppa together. All has been trouble free here so far. I'm actually grateful for our cold temps here yesterday. It may have kept some troublemakers indoors. My girls had an event here last night for new chapter members. They do an impressive job of decorating, and this am the house was all put back together and **** and span. I love my girls!
> 
> We have lots of big stars in town for the big game tonight. I haven't seen any but that's OK.
> 
> Tomorrow I will go to DD's for a birthday brunch for our new bride. We are having fresh fruit, English muffins and eggs made sous vide. Haven't had eggs that way-a new experience!


I hope that everything stays trouble free, you do have a very good bunch of girls. 
Have a great time at your brunch, I haven't had eggs that way either, had to google it. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Was raining here too but stopped now, still grey damp and cold so definitely a day for staying inside .
> That funny noise I heard earlier must have been you muttering in frustration, do hope you get a reply soon
> I too like to finish one project before starting another , but sometimes usually when like you I get bored I will start a few then I have to finish them before I can start another


I have been knitting away on socks I started while sitting in hospitals with DH, I was going to leave them sit for a "travel" project but can't seem to do that, must finish one before I start another. I'm on the cuff of the 2nd one now 
I think I will start on a shawl/scarf next, I bought some bright red alpaca/silk & want to do it as a birthday gift for my friend who turns 60 in May, we've been friends since she was 12 & I was 13.
Well, must get moving I didn't get as much cleaning done as planned yesterday, too much socializing ????so better get to it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had to look up how you were cooking the eggs, never heard that term before. Once again learned new things on KP
> 
> I heard on the news it's to be -5F/-21C for the Super Bowl game, is it an indoor stadium? Otherwise both fans & players must be crazy????. I know it can be cold in our football season too, DHs cousin often goes to Regina games & has told us they have worn skidoo suits, Sorrels & taken sleeping bags????no thanks


Most of them have a roof that opens and closes, but, if the roof is open at the beginning of the game, it has to remain that way throughout, same if it's closed, it has to stay closed. At least I think that's the rule. 
Yes, they are pretty crazy to sit in that cold, but I guess enough beer and jumping up and down would help to keep peoples radiators working okay, not mine though.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> We've got a lovely bright day here and the sun is actually shining! Been feeling a bit down today - no particular reason, but I bought myself a big bag of Maltesers to cheer myself up and I'm half way through them....oh well, the diet can start again soon! :sm12: :sm09:


I think its that time of year January and February always seem the dreary months , Christmas has come and gone and we are just waiting for spring / summer as we have all had enough of dark dreary days


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Quiet here this am too, Sonja. Too bad we aren't closer so we could have a cuppa together. All has been trouble free here so far. I'm actually grateful for our cold temps here yesterday. It may have kept some troublemakers indoors. My girls had an event here last night for new chapter members. They do an impressive job of decorating, and this am the house was all put back together and **** and span. I love my girls!
> 
> We have lots of big stars in town for the big game tonight. I haven't seen any but that's OK.
> 
> Tomorrow I will go to DD's for a birthday brunch for our new bride. We are having fresh fruit, English muffins and eggs made sous vide. Haven't had eggs that way-a new experience!


Glad to hear its trouble free so far Marilyn , hope it stays that way , 
Nice that the girls tidy up afterwards , can still remember when you were wondering if it was the right thing to do when you were offered this job , it certainly was ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

marking spot


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had to look up how you were cooking the eggs, never heard that term before. Once again learned new things on KP
> 
> I heard on the news it's to be -5F/-21C for the Super Bowl game, is it an indoor stadium? Otherwise both fans & players must be crazy????. I know it can be cold in our football season too, DHs cousin often goes to Regina games & has told us they have worn skidoo suits, Sorrels & taken sleeping bags????no thanks


I had to look it up too????
I would say no thanks too , although did used to love to go and watch the downhill skiing events especially the slalom , my best friend used to find it funny that I would stand about in the freezing cold for hours never mentioning the cold but I would walk fast to school saying it was freezing ????


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you for the great recipes Sam, and to Margaret and Kate for the summaries. That is most helpful.
> Siouxann, glad your rbc count is up, but concerned that you may have a kidney stone. Glad they are going to do an ultrasound to rule that out.


Ultrasound! that's the word I was looking for. Thank You!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That is great that you didnt need a shot this time..... but sorry you are having pain issues in your side. I hope that is an easy fix., they will know more when you have had the "Ultrasound". Is that the word you are looking for?
> 
> Once you have posted on a topic here you should be able to access it from your Watched Topics at the top of the screen. Otherwise you can go to "MY posts" and it will take you to your last post and go from there. :sm11:


Ultrasound was exactly the right Word! Thanks for telling me how to get back to KTP. It was a royal pain to try to get here from the forum.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Having locks on things is probably a very good idea, better than people can't just access things that they don't need to have access to.
> I sure hope that it's just a cold and it passes quickly, and that Tim is back in the pink quickly.
> KAP is a great topic! :sm02:


Hope Tim will feel better soon!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: Already done Sam, hope it made sense for her.
> 
> Haha... you would be rich if they did find a baby! :sm06: :sm09:


Y'all would have to start looking for a new star in the east!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Y'all would have to start looking for a new star in the east!!!


 :sm16: :sm09: :sm06: Indeed!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Y'all would have to start looking for a new star in the east!!!


????????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joy, I hope Tim is feeling better soon.

I got the house all cleaned, ready for company tomorrow.
Guinness chocolate cake made - a bottle makes 1.5 times the recipe so I did one in a bundt pan for tomorrow & 1/2 in a loaf pan for the freezer.
The fish - an 18 pound northern pike-is just gone in the oven for the wildlife supper. I stuffed it with onions & celery & sprinkled it with parsley, oregano & seafood seasoning & chunks of butter. It usually is pretty popular at the supper & there usually aren’t any leftovers, I always hope for some ãs it makes great fish cakes.
There are various wild dishes at the supper in addition to the catered turkey supper so you can choose what you want to try. I’m going alone but there will be lots of friends there. DH will probably sneak a piece of fish from the roaster before I take it to town
I gave them one of my I Spy quilts for their silent auction, I hope it goes well


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, I hope Tim is feeling better soon.
> 
> I got the house all cleaned, ready for company tomorrow.
> Guinness chocolate cake made - a bottle makes 1.5 times the recipe so I did one in a bundt pan for tomorrow & 1/2 in a loaf pan for the freezer.
> ...


Sounds like a great menu. Shame there might not be any left for fishcakes, but at least you know your dish is popular. Have fun.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> fan - this is in answer to your question on last week's party. i wasn't sure if you would go back to it or not. so here is is. your question is on the bottom of the posting. --- sam
> 
> it's not gecko insurance - it's geico - their spokesperson is a gecko - geico stands for government employees insurance company.
> 
> ...


I do like that commercial. The gecko is so cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> will someone tell siouxann what to do so she gets email notifications and can use the 'watch topics' to find us easier - i can't remember what to do. thanks ahead of time.
> 
> it's an ultra sound and totally painless. when i had mine they couldn't find the baby. --- sam


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a frustrating day - hopefully another cup of tea will make everything right. --- sam



angelam said:


> All very quiet on here today. I'm suffering from terminal boredom. It's a miserable day outside, just non stop rain and I'm not getting anywhere with my knitting. I still can't sort the arm to body join on the sweater so I've emailed Purl Soho for help. I hope they get back before too long or I might have to start on something else and I'm one who likes to get something finished before starting something else. Nipped out this morning for some shopping but that's my total activity for today. Mmm, think I'll just have to have another cup of tea.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie that menu sounds fabulous, the fish dish has me salivating yum!
Sam no babies in your ultrasound, but the way weird science is going in the future who knows? 

Lots of heavy rain the past few days, so had to mow the lawn. The guy who does it is on holiday so I gave my hover mower a good workout ploughing through the long wet grass. Now to catch up and have a coffee.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, I hope Tim is feeling better soon.
> 
> I got the house all cleaned, ready for company tomorrow.
> Guinness chocolate cake made - a bottle makes 1.5 times the recipe so I did one in a bundt pan for tomorrow & 1/2 in a loaf pan for the freezer.
> ...


Hope you have a great time Bonnie , and I know your quilt will make lots of money ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

no football game is worth freezing to death. the superbowl venus is played inside - our news said it would be a balmy 70°. the recipe i looked at i thought it sounded like a different way to poach eggs. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I had to look up how you were cooking the eggs, never heard that term before. Once again learned new things on KP
> 
> I heard on the news it's to be -5F/-21C for the Super Bowl game, is it an indoor stadium? Otherwise both fans & players must be crazy????. I know it can be cold in our football season too, DHs cousin often goes to Regina games & has told us they have worn skidoo suits, Sorrels & taken sleeping bags????no thanks


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

check this out - the venue for superbowl 52. --- sam

http://www.businessinsider.com/where-will-the-super-bowl-be-played-2018-2/#at-the-us-bank-stadium-in-minneapolis-the-new-england-patriots-and-philadelphia-eagles-will-play-for-the-2018-super-bowl-1



Poledra65 said:


> Most of them have a roof that opens and closes, but, if the roof is open at the beginning of the game, it has to remain that way throughout, same if it's closed, it has to stay closed. At least I think that's the rule.
> Yes, they are pretty crazy to sit in that cold, but I guess enough beer and jumping up and down would help to keep peoples radiators working okay, not mine though.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

33° late afternoon - at least it isn't windy although the windchill is 22°. i have stayed inside. Alexis and Ayden are here - everyone else is gone. heidi is in toledo visiting a friend and looking at embroidery machines. hers finally went the way of all flesh. don't know where Gary is. so it has been a quiet day. have the oven heating - marie and i are going to eat together later. 

i woke up to a chain saw roaring this morning. a friend of Heidi and Gary's was cutting down a dead tree in the front yard, not the pine tree - half pine tree i should say. evidently this guy heats his house with wood. his son and Ayden and Avery are good friends.

i am getting bored and i have no tea. i really need to find a really good tea that i can drink anytime. i don't use sugar or cream. don't like flavored tea or coffee. 

i could always turn on the tv and watch gold. --- sam


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> 33° late afternoon - at least it isn't windy although the windchill is 22°. i have stayed inside. Alexis and Ayden are here - everyone else is gone. heidi is in toledo visiting a friend and looking at embroidery machines. hers finally went the way of all flesh. don't know where Gary is. so it has been a quiet day. have the oven heating - marie and i are going to eat together later.
> 
> i woke up to a chain saw roaring this morning. a friend of Heidi and Gary's was cutting down a dead tree in the front yard, not the pine tree - half pine tree i should say. evidently this guy heats his house with wood. his son and Ayden and Avery are good friends.
> 
> ...


Sorry you're bored. Hope you enjoy dinner. My favourite tea is either China Yunnan or Twinings English Breakfast tea.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam
Putting fly spray on the horse. 87 in Los Angeles yesterday. Dry again. What a year! 
Karena


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll look for those martina. thanks. --- sam



martina said:


> Sorry you're bored. Hope you enjoy dinner. My favourite tea is either China Yunnan or Twinings English Breakfast tea.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like a lovely day temperature wise. darn those horse flies - they really hurt when they bite - take the flesh right with them. --- sam



Karena said:


> Sam
> Putting fly spray on the horse. 87 in Los Angeles yesterday. Dry again. What a year!
> Karena


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Sam, I'll bet that not seeing a baby relieved your mind!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

My current favorite tea is hot cinnamon spice. It's like drinking a cup of red hots!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

greatly - although - had they found one i would have never worked another day in my life. and i could have paid all my bill. lol

what was funny was that the person doing the ultrasound had absolutely no humor - she didn't even smile. i realize she was finding stuff she didn't like but she could have at least smiled. --- sam



siouxann said:


> Sam, I'll bet that not seeing a baby relieved your mind!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's not all bad. ---sam



siouxann said:


> My current favorite tea is hot cinnamon spice. It's like drinking a cup of red hots!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> 33° late afternoon - at least it isn't windy although the windchill is 22°. i have stayed inside. Alexis and Ayden are here - everyone else is gone. heidi is in toledo visiting a friend and looking at embroidery machines. hers finally went the way of all flesh. don't know where Gary is. so it has been a quiet day. have the oven heating - marie and i are going to eat together later.
> 
> i woke up to a chain saw roaring this morning. a friend of Heidi and Gary's was cutting down a dead tree in the front yard, not the pine tree - half pine tree i should say. evidently this guy heats his house with wood. his son and Ayden and Avery are good friends.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> no football game is worth freezing to death. the superbowl venus is played inside - our news said it would be a balmy 70°. the recipe i looked at i thought it sounded like a different way to poach eggs. --- sam


There was a ball game here in December and they played in the snow. It was snowing so hard they could hardly see the football when they threw it. You really have to be a die-hard fan to sit out one of those games. :sm16:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> 33° late afternoon - at least it isn't windy although the windchill is 22°. i have stayed inside. Alexis and Ayden are here - everyone else is gone. heidi is in toledo visiting a friend and looking at embroidery machines. hers finally went the way of all flesh. don't know where Gary is. so it has been a quiet day. have the oven heating - marie and i are going to eat together later.
> 
> i woke up to a chain saw roaring this morning. a friend of Heidi and Gary's was cutting down a dead tree in the front yard, not the pine tree - half pine tree i should say. evidently this guy heats his house with wood. his son and Ayden and Avery are good friends.
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Super cool! Tami and Merle are camping in Palm Desert and we are meeting them for lunch tomorrow near Joshua Tree! W being my friend Jeanne and me. Fun!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> sounds like a lovely day temperature wise. darn those horse flies - they really hurt when they bite - take the flesh right with them. --- sam


They sure do and so do deer flies. I have been bitten a few times.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Super cool! Tami and Merle are camping in Palm Desert and we are meeting them for lunch tomorrow near Joshua Tree! W being my friend Jeanne and me. Fun!


You'll love them in person!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Karena said:


> Sam
> Putting fly spray on the horse. 87 in Los Angeles yesterday. Dry again. What a year!
> Karena


No flies sticking their nose out here today???? it's a balmy -34C/-30F , add the wind & it feels like -41


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> check this out - the venue for superbowl 52. --- sam
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/where-will-the-super-bowl-be-played-2018-2/#at-the-us-bank-stadium-in-minneapolis-the-new-england-patriots-and-philadelphia-eagles-will-play-for-the-2018-super-bowl-1


Pretty fancy place. At least they have a permanent roof. I can't imagine sitting outside for the game.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> 33° late afternoon - at least it isn't windy although the windchill is 22°. i have stayed inside. Alexis and Ayden are here - everyone else is gone. heidi is in toledo visiting a friend and looking at embroidery machines. hers finally went the way of all flesh. don't know where Gary is. so it has been a quiet day. have the oven heating - marie and i are going to eat together later.
> 
> i woke up to a chain saw roaring this morning. a friend of Heidi and Gary's was cutting down a dead tree in the front yard, not the pine tree - half pine tree i should say. evidently this guy heats his house with wood. his son and Ayden and Avery are good friends.
> 
> ...


I don't like flavoured tea either & Just drink it black. We drink Tetley tea. DH was given Red Rose when in hospital, it was awful. Must have been the combination of their water & the tea ãs I've had it before & it was OK. Water in Saskatchewan is terribly hard so not everything tastes good in it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Super cool! Tami and Merle are camping in Palm Desert and we are meeting them for lunch tomorrow near Joshua Tree! W being my friend Jeanne and me. Fun!


Have fun


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Super cool! Tami and Merle are camping in Palm Desert and we are meeting them for lunch tomorrow near Joshua Tree! W being my friend Jeanne and me. Fun!


That will be fantastic!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, Bonnie, KayeJo super excited last year it didn’t work so this is special.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, Bonnie, KayeJo super excited last year it didn't work so this is special.


That is great, Joy!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No flies sticking their nose out here today???? it's a balmy -34C/-30F , add the wind & it feels like -41


We got a couple inches of snow today, temps going down, 20-30 below wind chill tomorrow for game day. The game is indoors, but there are lots of outdoor activities. Hospitals have geared up for frost bite. Lots of alcohol consumption doesn't lead to good judgement.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you, I think so too!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the good wishes for Tim, y'all. Sadly, his symptoms are increasing: temp still hanging in at about 102* and nasal congestion's rearing its ugly head, followed by awful sneezes; and his voice sounds as if his tonsils are making it more difficult to talk because his voice is getting much lower in register.

I probably should have taken my degree in counseling instead of teaching.

Spent several minutes with a semi-regular for lunch at Take Flight who needed someone to listen while he briefly talked through his experiences since leaving the military and trying to make a life and a living as a civilian in our county where most of the manufacturing jobs have fled to brighter places. Professional counseling, medications, Section E housing (gov't supported housing) aren't hacking it for him because, as he succinctly put it, no one ever taught him how to handle his money, pay attention to monitoring his incoming 'bills payable' mail, nor how to write and then manage a business plan once the business is up and running. He's not whining but is, rather, at a loss as to where to find the info and then training himself truly utilize it. Smoking pot, according to him, allows him to calm down and get some sort of peace in the hours after work, which of course keeps him from getting viable employment which require a drug test for job candidates. 

If he follows up with my suggestions, he will call soon to make an appointment to speak with Susan for some direction/leads for him to find new life skills for his life.

I'd better get back to Bible study prep before the evening gets too far away from me. TTYL

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, Bonnie, KayeJo super excited last year it didn't work so this is special.


I'm sure you'll have a great time!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear Tim is not improving. I hope the fever breaks soon and he is again feeling better. It's a blessing to have you for a sympathetic ear, I'm sure, Joy. The fellow seems motivated, which is a good first step. I sometimes think I learned too well to manage money...a spontaneous splurge is rare. But I keep a roof over our heads and we eat, so I count myself fortunate (even if I do grouse occasionally about not having something I want). I taught all my kids to be conscientious. I think it (mostly!) stuck with them. I've known some people who never learned and don't seem bothered, and I sometimes wonder how they manage. 

I went to the grocery (day before the Super Bowl...what was I thinking? Place was a madhouse)...found a nice pork roast that was cheaper by the pound than chicken, and I'll put it in the crock pot tomorrow with potatoes and carrots. I fixed a big salad and spaghetti with garlic toast tonight. 

Bonnie, not having leftovers is a big compliment to the cook! But maybe you'll have enough to do your fish cakes. I hope your quilt brings a good amount.

I realized today my driver's license has to be renewed this year and this month is when my car registration comes up too; funny because the state tax refund should just about cover it...I laugh because I pay it to the state, they give it back, and then I give it to the state again for something else! Eesh. Don't you just love bureaucracy?

I've decided to try crocheting a dog sweater. We'll see how that is. Hoping all are warm or cool as needed and in good health or on the mend. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the good wishes for Tim, y'all. Sadly, his symptoms are increasing: temp still hanging in at about 102* and nasal congestion's rearing its ugly head, followed by awful sneezes; and his voice sounds as if his tonsils are making it more difficult to talk because his voice is getting much lower in register.
> 
> I probably should have taken my degree in counseling instead of teaching.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear that Tim is not well. I hope he is better soon.

It's so sad that ex-military don't receive the attention they desperately need after leaving the service. I hope he does contact Susan.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sorry to hear Tim is not improving. I hope the fever breaks soon and he is again feeling better. It's a blessing to have you for a sympathetic ear, I'm sure, Joy. The fellow seems motivated, which is a good first step. I sometimes think I learned too well to manage money...a spontaneous splurge is rare. But I keep a roof over our heads and we eat, so I count myself fortunate (even if I do grouse occasionally about not having something I want). I taught all my kids to be conscientious. I think it (mostly!) stuck with them. I've known some people who never learned and don't seem bothered, and I sometimes wonder how they manage.
> 
> I went to the grocery (day before the Super Bowl...what was I thinking? Place was a madhouse)...found a nice pork roast that was cheaper by the pound than chicken, and I'll put it in the crock pot tomorrow with potatoes and carrots. I fixed a big salad and spaghetti with garlic toast tonight.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing the dog sweater.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, Bonnie, KayeJo super excited last year it didn't work so this is special.


It is special! I hope you both take lots of photos too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> We got a couple inches of snow today, temps going down, 20-30 below wind chill tomorrow for game day. The game is indoors, but there are lots of outdoor activities. Hospitals have geared up for frost bite. Lots of alcohol consumption doesn't lead to good judgement.


No, lots of alcohol leads to horrible judgement, sometimes, especially when in groups of people.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the good wishes for Tim, y'all. Sadly, his symptoms are increasing: temp still hanging in at about 102* and nasal congestion's rearing its ugly head, followed by awful sneezes; and his voice sounds as if his tonsils are making it more difficult to talk because his voice is getting much lower in register.
> 
> I probably should have taken my degree in counseling instead of teaching.
> 
> ...


I don't know Joy, you do a better job without a counseling than the degree'd counselors here at mental health. When they questioned the diagnosis of 3 agreeing psychiatrists, Jennie about lost it, and they kept asking the same questions over and over and then asking why she seemed irritated. :sm16:

It's sad that those getting out of the military are finding it so hard to integrate back into society and that we don't have more amenities available to them, I hope that he goes to Susan for some options. 
Poor Tim, I sure hope that this passes quickly, being sick is no fun at all. 
Hugs!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> All very quiet on here today. I'm suffering from terminal boredom. It's a miserable day outside, just non stop rain and I'm not getting anywhere with my knitting. I still can't sort the arm to body join on the sweater so I've emailed Purl Soho for help. I hope they get back before too long or I might have to start on something else and I'm one who likes to get something finished before starting something else. Nipped out this morning for some shopping but that's my total activity for today. Mmm, think I'll just have to have another cup of tea.


An advantage of having heaps of projects on the go at once! Hopefully your day got a bit more inspiring.

I'm off to the cricket again- with Vicky and Brett and two brothers + SIL. The grand final.
Internationally there is a tri-series going on with us, NZ and England. The shortest version of the game-same as the one today but that is domestic. First game in the tri-series was against New Zealand. And much to the surprise of most people we won really easily. Next time we play them will be in NZ so may be different then.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds fantastic! How I wish I could join you all!


sassafras123 said:


> Super cool! Tami and Merle are camping in Palm Desert and we are meeting them for lunch tomorrow near Joshua Tree! W being my friend Jeanne and me. Fun!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Quiet here this am too, Sonja. Too bad we aren't closer so we could have a cuppa together. All has been trouble free here so far. I'm actually grateful for our cold temps here yesterday. It may have kept some troublemakers indoors. My girls had an event here last night for new chapter members. They do an impressive job of decorating, and this am the house was all put back together and **** and span. I love my girls!
> 
> We have lots of big stars in town for the big game tonight. I haven't seen any but that's OK.
> 
> Tomorrow I will go to DD's for a birthday brunch for our new bride. We are having fresh fruit, English muffins and eggs made sous vide. Haven't had eggs that way-a new experience!


never even heard of eggs done that way- unless it a different term for something else


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ohio Joy sending lots of prayers up for Tim; do hope he quickly recovers.


jheiens said:


> Thanks for the good wishes for Tim, y'all. Sadly, his symptoms are increasing: temp still hanging in at about 102* and nasal congestion's rearing its ugly head, followed by awful sneezes; and his voice sounds as if his tonsils are making it more difficult to talk because his voice is getting much lower in register.
> 
> I probably should have taken my degree in counseling instead of teaching.
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That sounds like a lovely way to spend a day, I'm so done with winter, but hopefully we won't just jump so hard from winter to summer that we skip spring.


Spring is a lovely season so it would be awful to skip it. Same with Autumn. Tend to prefer autumn just becuase spring means hot weather coming.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think its that time of year January and February always seem the dreary months , Christmas has come and gone and we are just waiting for spring / summer as we have all had enough of dark dreary days


Maryanne was always a pain at the end of winter when we were in London. Here is not as bad though she still tends to struggle more in winter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> check this out - the venue for superbowl 52. --- sam
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/where-will-the-super-bowl-be-played-2018-2/#at-the-us-bank-stadium-in-minneapolis-the-new-england-patriots-and-philadelphia-eagles-will-play-for-the-2018-super-bowl-1


That certainly looks different. Somehow I expected that the Super Bowl would be played somewhere with a much bigger capacity. Even our Oval here in Adelaide holds around 55,000 and Melbourne Cricket Ground is over 100,000.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> 33° late afternoon - at least it isn't windy although the windchill is 22°. i have stayed inside. Alexis and Ayden are here - everyone else is gone. heidi is in toledo visiting a friend and looking at embroidery machines. hers finally went the way of all flesh. don't know where Gary is. so it has been a quiet day. have the oven heating - marie and i are going to eat together later.
> 
> i woke up to a chain saw roaring this morning. a friend of Heidi and Gary's was cutting down a dead tree in the front yard, not the pine tree - half pine tree i should say. evidently this guy heats his house with wood. his son and Ayden and Avery are good friends.
> 
> ...


Seems to be the day for being bored up north! Maybe it is the weather as Sonya suggested


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> never even heard of eggs done that way- unless it a different term for something else


Sous vide is a cooking method where you seal food in a plastic sac, submerge it in water at a temperature controlled to the temp the finished food should be at. It is basically slow, low temp. You can buy sous vide cookers on Amazon. My son-in-law made one. It results in very tender meat with almost no shrinkage. I have had steak and brisket done that way, not eggs. I'll let you know how they are.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Super cool! Tami and Merle are camping in Palm Desert and we are meeting them for lunch tomorrow near Joshua Tree! W being my friend Jeanne and me. Fun!


What fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Spring is a lovely season so it would be awful to skip it. Same with Autumn. Tend to prefer autumn just becuase spring means hot weather coming.


It would be awful and skipping it also means that we'll have to hope for fall for broccoli and cauliflower plants to give off any veggies. 
Your summer is so much hotter than ours, I understand you preferring autumn, it's probably a great relief after the heat.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I don't know Joy, you do a better job without a counseling than the degree'd counselors here at mental health. When they questioned the diagnosis of 3 agreeing psychiatrists, Jennie about lost it, and they kept asking the same questions over and over and then asking why she seemed irritated. :sm16:
> 
> It's sad that those getting out of the military are finding it so hard to integrate back into society and that we don't have more amenities available to them, I hope that he goes to Susan for some options.
> Poor Tim, I sure hope that this passes quickly, being sick is no fun at all.
> Hugs!!


KayeJo, well said, I agree.

I'm not much at pictures but maybe Jeanne will take some.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

sous vide our S-I-L loves that stuff. We have had brisket, tri-tip, and some salmon. I am not a fan, but it is cooked. I just don't see much flavor. I am sure the lower temp makes it very healthful, and no fat used in cooking.
Have we done air fryers to deathn here already? I must have missed the comments. We purchased one from Amazon a few months ago and absolutely love it. Haven't tried anything wild yet like a cake or muffins or anything. But what do you like to cook best?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, would be a blast if you could join us.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, well said, I agree.
> 
> I'm not much at pictures but maybe Jeanne will take some.


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Sous vide is a cooking method where you seal food in a plastic sac, submerge it in water at a temperature controlled to the temp the finished food should be at. It is basically slow, low temp. You can buy sous vide cookers on Amazon. My son-in-law made one. It results in very tender meat with almost no shrinkage. I have had steak and brisket done that way, not eggs. I'll let you know how they are.


Be interested to hear what it is like


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> Sous vide is a cooking method where you seal food in a plastic sac, submerge it in water at a temperature controlled to the temp the finished food should be at. It is basically slow, low temp. You can buy sous vide cookers on Amazon. My son-in-law made one. It results in very tender meat with almost no shrinkage. I have had steak and brisket done that way, not eggs. I'll let you know how they are.


I've never heard of this before. Can you cook steak the way you want it, i.e. med. rare, well, etc.?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

MindyT said:


> sous vide our S-I-L loves that stuff. We have had brisket, tri-tip, and some salmon. I am not a fan, but it is cooked. I just don't see much flavor. I am sure the lower temp makes it very healthful, and no fat used in cooking.
> Have we done air fryers to deathn here already? I must have missed the comments. We purchased one from Amazon a few months ago and absolutely love it. Haven't tried anything wild yet like a cake or muffins or anything. But what do you like to cook best?


Wow - there are so many different cookers available now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

MindyT said:


> sous vide our S-I-L loves that stuff. We have had brisket, tri-tip, and some salmon. I am not a fan, but it is cooked. I just don't see much flavor. I am sure the lower temp makes it very healthful, and no fat used in cooking.
> Have we done air fryers to deathn here already? I must have missed the comments. We purchased one from Amazon a few months ago and absolutely love it. Haven't tried anything wild yet like a cake or muffins or anything. But what do you like to cook best?


I got an Air Fryer for Christmas, so far I've cooked potatoes, chicken wings & breast nuggets & bacon. All turned out well. I have the worlds pickiest husband so don't get too adventurous ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, would be a blast if you could join us.


I think it would be almost as long a drive for her as for me????????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It would be awful and skipping it also means that we'll have to hope for fall for broccoli and cauliflower plants to give off any veggies.
> Your summer is so much hotter than ours, I understand you preferring autumn, it's probably a great relief after the heat.


Knitting the temperature blanket shows me the colours- The visuals show it more clearly than just reading them. I'm knitting the 13th consecutive day over 30 (86) with another to come-the highest being 44.1 (111). 
This is from last weekend as I am behind. And in the middle of more heat- but only 8 in that range (and none as bad as the 44.1).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

MindyT said:


> sous vide our S-I-L loves that stuff. We have had brisket, tri-tip, and some salmon. I am not a fan, but it is cooked. I just don't see much flavor. I am sure the lower temp makes it very healthful, and no fat used in cooking.
> Have we done air fryers to deathn here already? I must have missed the comments. We purchased one from Amazon a few months ago and absolutely love it. Haven't tried anything wild yet like a cake or muffins or anything. But what do you like to cook best?


I wondered if it would have much flavour- maybe it is added in as well?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think it would be almost as long a drive for her as for me????????


Well you could least both drive. Probably quicker for me though. :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ohio Joy, poor Tim, I hope he gets better soon & doesn’t develop this full blown flu/cold that’s been going around ãs it’s terrible especially for anyone who already has health challenges. 
I hope your friend gets on track with help from you & Susan. I think it’s so sad that our veterans don’t get more assistance to get integrated back into civilian life.

Sorleena I agree, our $$ just go round & round. Just recently we have been able to get our drivers licence for 5 years for $50 before it was every year for $25. Of course it costs more if you get traffic tickets. What do you pay for your licence?

I was also surprised by the capacity of the venue for the Super Bowl, I thought there would be a bigger crowd..I agree, booze & cold weather are a bad combination 

I was surprised at the huge crowd at the wildlife supper, must have been about 350. Needless to say, no fish came home, I don’t think there were any leftovers by the time everyone was fed. It was a really good supper.
I bid on a few things at the silent auction but nothing I had to have, just things I thought were going too cheap so I made people work harder for them???? I need a shelf unit for my furnace room that I’ve been trying to organize, there was one there but not really as big as I’d like so I bid on it for a bit. The last bid I saw on the quilt I donated was $75 & since it’s only lap size, I thought that was ok.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello everyone. We have moved to a new campground today. I do have cell signal again, finally, but everyone seems to be using bandwidth, so it's awfully slow. I am hot spotted to the laptop because I am getting a pop up again on my phone, not Amazon this time, something different about winning 1 free app or something. I will have to completely shut my phone off to get it to go away, and I don't want to do that, as it may not turn back on. 

I started with vertigo as soon as my feet hit the floor this morning, a nice slow merry go round. And very twisty roads did not help much. I found a very old bottle of generic Antivert that expired in 2011, but I took one any way. It took the edge off was all, but at least it helped. It has worn off now, as things are slowly spinning again. 

We got settled and took our slip back to the office with our site number on it, and went for groceries. I got a new package of Dramamine, hoping I don't need the stronger Antivert. It will at least help. Have not had this in years. Anyway, groceries in, and left over meatloaf, mashed potatoes, and I sauted' mushrooms and zuccini to go with it. Good. 

We get to meet our very own Sasafrass tomorrow!!!!!!! I am so looking forward to it! Now if I can find out where we are to meet....  

Whale watch tour on Thursday was wonderful! we saw 10 grey whales, and lots of white sided dolphins, and a few sea lions. I did not know that there are 2 kinds of whales, baline and toothed, or that dolphins are considered toothed whales! Then followed the whale tour with a walk around Balboa Park in San Diego, California. On Wednesday, we took the hop on hop off trolley tour, and thoroughly enjoyed that as well. Not far from the campground was a sky dive business, and we got to watch some of the Navy sky divers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Absolutely have taken all the donated items, Mary, except for all the chocolate chip cookies we served as long as they lasted. I did have to keep a couple of over-eager staff guys out of them from time to time. :sm09: :sm09:
> 
> We have taken everything needed to have a successful transition for our folks and for my help to prep and serve the tasty meals folks have come to expect from us. The regulars have come by often to keep an eye on the progress and to share their delight in the lovely site and friendly/supportive atmosphere they've delighted in finding here.
> 
> ...


So glad that you are finally almost moved in! Hoping that Tim's symptoms turn out to only be allergies. If not, that they are short lived and not shared. Looking forward to hearing what plans are being made for KAP this year!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That is great that you didnt need a shot this time..... but sorry you are having pain issues in your side. I hope that is an easy fix., they will know more when you have had the "Ultrasound". Is that the word you are looking for?
> 
> Once you have posted on a topic here you should be able to access it from your Watched Topics at the top of the screen. Otherwise you can go to "MY posts" and it will take you to your last post and go from there. :sm11:


SouxAnn, have you tried using cast iron cookware to increase your iron? My late aunt had trouble making red blood cells and would periodically need transfusions. She couldn't take iron in any form. Anyway, her doctor told her to start using cast iron to cook with as your food absorbs iron from the pan, and you absorb it through the food. Hope there is nothing serious found with the ultrasound. Prayers continue.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohio Joy, poor Tim, I hope he gets better soon & doesn't develop this full blown flu/cold that's been going around ãs it's terrible especially for anyone who already has health challenges.
> I hope your friend gets on track with help from you & Susan. I think it's so sad that our veterans don't get more assistance to get integrated back into civilian life.
> 
> Sorleena I agree, our $$ just go round & round. Just recently we have been able to get our drivers licence for 5 years for $50 before it was every year for $25. Of course it costs more if you get traffic tickets. What do you pay for your licence?
> ...


Ours is $25 here in Wyoming and good for 4 years. 
That's great that you had a huge turnout, and a good price for your lap quilt. Too bad you didn't have any fish left over, but good that it was so well enjoyed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hello everyone. We have moved to a new campground today. I do have cell signal again, finally, but everyone seems to be using bandwidth, so it's awfully slow. I am hot spotted to the laptop because I am getting a pop up again on my phone, not Amazon this time, something different about winning 1 free app or something. I will have to completely shut my phone off to get it to go away, and I don't want to do that, as it may not turn back on.
> 
> I started with vertigo as soon as my feet hit the floor this morning, a nice slow merry go round. And very twisty roads did not help much. I found a very old bottle of generic Antivert that expired in 2011, but I took one any way. It took the edge off was all, but at least it helped. It has worn off now, as things are slowly spinning again.
> 
> ...


San Diego is so pretty, sounds like you had a great time, and you certainly saw plenty of sea life.
Good that the antivert took the edge off, hopefully the Dramamine will do the job, Marla had vertigo last week. 
Whoohoo!!! You and Joy are going to have such a wonderful time meeting, and her friend also. :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> 33° late afternoon - at least it isn't windy although the windchill is 22°. i have stayed inside. Alexis and Ayden are here - everyone else is gone. heidi is in toledo visiting a friend and looking at embroidery machines. hers finally went the way of all flesh. don't know where Gary is. so it has been a quiet day. have the oven heating - marie and i are going to eat together later.
> 
> i woke up to a chain saw roaring this morning. a friend of Heidi and Gary's was cutting down a dead tree in the front yard, not the pine tree - half pine tree i should say. evidently this guy heats his house with wood. his son and Ayden and Avery are good friends.
> 
> ...


Sam, if I was home, I would sell Heidi my embroidery machine. It's hardly been used. Hope she finds one she likes that she can afford. They are rediculously expensive!

As to tea that you can drink anytime, google the Charleston Tea company, in Charleston, SC. It is the only tea plantation in the congtiguous US. I love their breakfast tea any time of the day! You can get it on Amazon, but I think it has to be ordered at the same time that you order other things for some reason. Might be because we are Prime members.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> You'll love them in person!


Thank you! :sm12:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Our licence costs $43.90 and is valid for 10 years. After age 75 it’s only $18, have 5 more years left on current one.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the good wishes for Tim, y'all. Sadly, his symptoms are increasing: temp still hanging in at about 102* and nasal congestion's rearing its ugly head, followed by awful sneezes; and his voice sounds as if his tonsils are making it more difficult to talk because his voice is getting much lower in register.
> 
> I probably should have taken my degree in counseling instead of teaching.
> 
> ...


So sorry Tim is not improving as hoped. Hope it will soon be gone. Will keep the young man in my prayers. Can you please give us a first name, or would that be against privacy laws?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, well said, I agree.
> 
> I'm not much at pictures but maybe Jeanne will take some.


If we can remember, I know we can get M to take a few!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

MindyT said:


> sous vide our S-I-L loves that stuff. We have had brisket, tri-tip, and some salmon. I am not a fan, but it is cooked. I just don't see much flavor. I am sure the lower temp makes it very healthful, and no fat used in cooking.
> Have we done air fryers to deathn here already? I must have missed the comments. We purchased one from Amazon a few months ago and absolutely love it. Haven't tried anything wild yet like a cake or muffins or anything. But what do you like to cook best?


I almost bought an air fryer at the RV show in Quartzite. they had one for $35! I wonder if you can use wet batters in it, as for home made onion rings, or do you have to use the yucky frozen ones?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohio Joy, poor Tim, I hope he gets better soon & doesn't develop this full blown flu/cold that's been going around ãs it's terrible especially for anyone who already has health challenges.
> I hope your friend gets on track with help from you & Susan. I think it's so sad that our veterans don't get more assistance to get integrated back into civilian life.
> 
> Sorleena I agree, our $$ just go round & round. Just recently we have been able to get our drivers licence for 5 years for $50 before it was every year for $25. Of course it costs more if you get traffic tickets. What do you pay for your licence?
> ...


I don't remember what the license cost--it was eight years ago! I'd better find out so I don't get sticker shock. LOL My car runs about $100 for two years, but I also have to get an emissions test that runs around $20 more. That is one way having an older car is a good thing. Taxes and fees are based on value.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well David has gone to bed and I think I'm going to follow, I'm pooped, late night last night and early morning this morning. 
Sweet dreams everyone, see you all tomorrow.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

It's not bad--$18 for four years or $34 for eight. The real cost is how long it takes at the office. I'll see if I can do it online. It doesn't expire until June.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> San Diego is so pretty, sounds like you had a great time, and you certainly saw plenty of sea life.
> Good that the antivert took the edge off, hopefully the Dramamine will do the job, Marla had vertigo last week.
> Whoohoo!!! You and Joy are going to have such a wonderful time meeting, and her friend also. :sm24:


Well, the internet just ate my reply! Had a great time on the whale watch. Something I have wanted to do for years. 
Just was told by my neurologist that I was born with the motion sickness gene. As long as it doesn't get worse I will deal with it. Antivert used to be a stronger medication that was only available by prescription, but is now generic and over the counter. 
Can't wait to meet Joy and her friend! Wish we could all meet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when i was in high school in Pennsylvania and was in the marching band we always had at least one football game where it snowed. i was a lot younger then. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

not as cold as it is supposed to be. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Pretty fancy place. At least they have a permanent roof. I can't imagine sitting outside for the game.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a great time. wonder what the temp will be. i was in palm springs at Christmas time once and people were picking out their trees in flip flops and shorts. my kind of weather at Christmas. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, Bonnie, KayeJo super excited last year it didn't work so this is special.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope Tim gets better quickly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope Tim gets better quickly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think there are a lot of people like that around. i really feel for the man you were counselling. hope Tim begins to feel better real soon. tons of healing energy zooming his way. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Thanks for the good wishes for Tim, y'all. Sadly, his symptoms are increasing: temp still hanging in at about 102* and nasal congestion's rearing its ugly head, followed by awful sneezes; and his voice sounds as if his tonsils are making it more difficult to talk because his voice is getting much lower in register.
> 
> I probably should have taken my degree in counseling instead of teaching.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> have a great time. wonder what the temp will be. i was in palm springs at Christmas time once and people were picking out their trees in flip flops and shorts. my kind of weather at Christmas. --- sam


That's what happens downunder. You would love it here at Christmas Sam.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

siouxann said:


> Ultrasound was exactly the right Word! Thanks for telling me how to get back to KTP. It was a royal pain to try to get here from the forum.


 :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i would too. --- sam



Fan said:


> That's what happens downunder. You would love it here at Christmas Sam.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Joy, I hope Tim is feeling better soon.
> 
> I got the house all cleaned, ready for company tomorrow.
> Guinness chocolate cake made - a bottle makes 1.5 times the recipe so I did one in a bundt pan for tomorrow & 1/2 in a loaf pan for the freezer.
> ...


I hope it all goes well too. Yummo that fish sounds good.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Bonnie that menu sounds fabulous, the fish dish has me salivating yum!
> Sam no babies in your ultrasound, but the way weird science is going in the future who knows?
> 
> Lots of heavy rain the past few days, so had to mow the lawn. The guy who does it is on holiday so I gave my hover mower a good workout ploughing through the long wet grass. Now to catch up and have a coffee.


I cant even tell now that we had rain last week...LOL. It looks very very dry again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, Bonnie, KayeJo super excited last year it didn't work so this is special.


Excellent! Enjoy... :sm11:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I cant even tell now that we had rain last week...LOL. It looks very very dry again.


Would gladly send some rain back over the Tassy Sea, we have had more than enough lately. The storm has caused havoc down the South Island and today drownings from swollen rivers up here not a great start to the year with 18 drownings so far.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lot of drownings. it's time to stay away from the deep moving water. --- sam



Fan said:


> Would gladly send some rain back over the Tassy Sea, we have had more than enough lately. The storm has caused havoc down the South Island and today drownings from swollen rivers up here not a great start to the year with 18 drownings so far.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

time for me to be in bed. sam


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohio Joy, poor Tim, I hope he gets better soon & doesn't develop this full blown flu/cold that's been going around ãs it's terrible especially for anyone who already has health challenges.
> I hope your friend gets on track with help from you & Susan. I think it's so sad that our veterans don't get more assistance to get integrated back into civilian life.
> 
> Sorleena I agree, our $$ just go round & round. Just recently we have been able to get our drivers licence for 5 years for $50 before it was every year for $25. Of course it costs more if you get traffic tickets. What do you pay for your licence?
> ...


Wow that was a lot of people at the supper! It would have been amazing. Well done on your quilt.

RE Licence renewal.... I just ours up.... $75 for 3 years or $272.30 for 10 years. :sm06: I still have 3 years to go before I renew and couldnt remember how much it was.... any wonder I thought yours was cheap!! :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Our licence costs $43.90 and is valid for 10 years. After age 75 it's only $18, have 5 more years left on current one.


Wow! That is heaps cheaper than here..... I wonder why we are so expensive.. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Would gladly send some rain back over the Tassy Sea, we have had more than enough lately. The storm has caused havoc down the South Island and today drownings from swollen rivers up here not a great start to the year with 18 drownings so far.


Oh my goodness, that is terrible. Is it due to silly people going into flood waters? :sm06: :sm13:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness, that is terrible. Is it due to silly people going into flood waters? :sm06: :sm13:


Yes teenage boys! in a flooded river area, and also people in the surf and fishers getting caught out with rising tide in coastal sea. 
The water safety warnings are often not heeded and tragedy strikes.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Yes teenage boys! in a flooded river area, and also people in the surf and fishers getting caught out with rising tide in coastal sea.
> The water safety warnings are often not heeded and tragedy strikes.


Yes people think they are invincible.... :sm13:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Super cool! Tami and Merle are camping in Palm Desert and we are meeting them for lunch tomorrow near Joshua Tree! W being my friend Jeanne and me. Fun!


Hope you all have a wonderful time together


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Sorry to hear Tim is not improving. I hope the fever breaks soon and he is again feeling better. It's a blessing to have you for a sympathetic ear, I'm sure, Joy. The fellow seems motivated, which is a good first step. I sometimes think I learned too well to manage money...a spontaneous splurge is rare. But I keep a roof over our heads and we eat, so I count myself fortunate (even if I do grouse occasionally about not having something I want). I taught all my kids to be conscientious. I think it (mostly!) stuck with them. I've known some people who never learned and don't seem bothered, and I sometimes wonder how they manage.
> 
> I went to the grocery (day before the Super Bowl...what was I thinking? Place was a madhouse)...found a nice pork roast that was cheaper by the pound than chicken, and I'll put it in the crock pot tomorrow with potatoes and carrots. I fixed a big salad and spaghetti with garlic toast tonight.
> 
> ...


I dont do spontaneous splurges either , learned at a young age to manage my own money , which is a good thing as it comes in handy now , 
The state or government here always find a way to get every single penny out of you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Sous vide is a cooking method where you seal food in a plastic sac, submerge it in water at a temperature controlled to the temp the finished food should be at. It is basically slow, low temp. You can buy sous vide cookers on Amazon. My son-in-law made one. It results in very tender meat with almost no shrinkage. I have had steak and brisket done that way, not eggs. I'll let you know how they are.


I knew I had heard the words before so I had to look it up , realised it was what all the chefs were doing with the food they were cooking on a tv series that husband watched last year


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohio Joy, poor Tim, I hope he gets better soon & doesn't develop this full blown flu/cold that's been going around ãs it's terrible especially for anyone who already has health challenges.
> I hope your friend gets on track with help from you & Susan. I think it's so sad that our veterans don't get more assistance to get integrated back into civilian life.
> 
> Sorleena I agree, our $$ just go round & round. Just recently we have been able to get our drivers licence for 5 years for $50 before it was every year for $25. Of course it costs more if you get traffic tickets. What do you pay for your licence?
> ...


Sounds like it was a good evening . 350 people is quite a crowd , hopefully lots of money was made


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Hello everyone. We have moved to a new campground today. I do have cell signal again, finally, but everyone seems to be using bandwidth, so it's awfully slow. I am hot spotted to the laptop because I am getting a pop up again on my phone, not Amazon this time, something different about winning 1 free app or something. I will have to completely shut my phone off to get it to go away, and I don't want to do that, as it may not turn back on.
> 
> I started with vertigo as soon as my feet hit the floor this morning, a nice slow merry go round. And very twisty roads did not help much. I found a very old bottle of generic Antivert that expired in 2011, but I took one any way. It took the edge off was all, but at least it helped. It has worn off now, as things are slowly spinning again.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the vertigo , I used to get it a lot but thankfully not for a while now . 
Sounds like you are having a great time , great that you got to see so many whales .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> I cant even tell now that we had rain last week...LOL. It looks very very dry again.


Wish I could send you some , although I think its finally gone from here after raining all night , think a Hippo would love to come and wallow in the mud that is supposedly part of my front garden .On a good note there are green buds appearing on the trees and bushes


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a lot of drownings. it's time to stay away from the deep moving water. --- sam


The problem is largely people underestimating how dangerous creeks can be- but also rips and the undertow, particularly on the West Coast beaches.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Wish I could send you some , although I think its finally gone from here after raining all night , think a Hippo would love to come and wallow in the mud that is supposedly part of my front garden .On a good note there are green buds appearing on the trees and bushes


So there is a hint of Spring for you, which means that our Summer is heading out.... maybe. It is still nice days here mid to high 20s, Wednesday is to be 35c but hopefully thats the only day like that. Nothing near 40 which is great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sonja, a certain departed member of your family would have enjoyed the mud in your garden!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> So there is a hint of Spring for you, which means that our Summer is heading out.... maybe. It is still nice days here mid to high 20s, Wednesday is to be 35c but hopefully thats the only day like that. Nothing near 40 which is great.


We have had a very mild 23 today- quite a relief- not sure of the long range forecast.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow! That is heaps cheaper than here..... I wonder why we are so expensive.. :sm06:


Here you need a renewal every 10 year and it cost £ 14 on line and £17 by post and I think its free once you turn 70


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have had a very mild 23 today- quite a relief- not sure of the long range forecast.


So glad you are getting some relief. :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sonja, a certain departed member of your family would have enjoyed the mud in your garden!


That made me laugh Julie , Mishka loved water and snow and often got muddy because of it , but she did not like walking through mud , ever see a dog try to tip toe ? It was quite funny to see her try to avoid it , ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That made me laugh Julie , Mishka loved water and snow and often got muddy because of it , but she did not like walking through mud , ever see a dog try to tip toe ? It was quite funny to see her try to avoid it , ????


I had obviously remembered her exploits in the snow and water! How funny that mud was in a different category!

Ringo was oblivious to mud as a puppy- you should have seen the bath water when I brought him in at the end of each afternoon!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That made me laugh Julie , Mishka loved water and snow and often got muddy because of it , but she did not like walking through mud , ever see a dog try to tip toe ? It was quite funny to see her try to avoid it , ????


Awww LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had obviously remembered her exploits in the snow and water! How funny that mud was in a different category!
> 
> Ringo was oblivious to mud as a puppy- you should have seen the bath water when I brought him in at the end of each afternoon!


 :sm11: Aww I can only imagine. We dont get enough rain here to get any serious mud to tell stories about. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm11: Aww I can only imagine. We dont get enough rain here to get any serious mud to tell stories about. LOL


I am not really sure I want to do more than just imagine it- it is such a performance coping with muddy puppies! :sm25: But if I ever get another puppy I may have to face up to it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hello everyone. We have moved to a new campground today. I do have cell signal again, finally, but everyone seems to be using bandwidth, so it's awfully slow. I am hot spotted to the laptop because I am getting a pop up again on my phone, not Amazon this time, something different about winning 1 free app or something. I will have to completely shut my phone off to get it to go away, and I don't want to do that, as it may not turn back on.
> 
> I started with vertigo as soon as my feet hit the floor this morning, a nice slow merry go round. And very twisty roads did not help much. I found a very old bottle of generic Antivert that expired in 2011, but I took one any way. It took the edge off was all, but at least it helped. It has worn off now, as things are slowly spinning again.
> 
> ...


The whale tour sounds wonderful. And I didn't know that about them either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well we won the Grand final which of course I am thrilled with.
E was walking around at home today saying Adelaide, finger bun, Adelaide finger bun and then picked up a phone and took it to Vicky saying finger bun. So Vicky had to google finger bun to find a photo for E. Clearly she likes her trips with Grandma. Then Vicky said she has been saying Colin recently and they had no idea why. I thought for a while and then said I play CDs by a Colin. That was it- she had walked up to Brett with a CD saying Colin. Funny the things I find out about her time with me that she says at home.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ours is $25 here in Wyoming and good for 4 years.
> That's great that you had a huge turnout, and a good price for your lap quilt. Too bad you didn't have any fish left over, but good that it was so well enjoyed.


Ours is $43 per year + $17 admin fee. Can get it for up to 10 years and the admin fee is $17 for 1 or 10 years. So for a 10 year license it is $453. 4 years would be $189.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Our licence costs $43.90 and is valid for 10 years. After age 75 it's only $18, have 5 more years left on current one.


What- that is less than one year here!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well we won the Grand final which of course I am thrilled with.
> E was walking around at home today saying Adelaide, finger bun, Adelaide finger bun and then picked up a phone and took it to Vicky saying finger bun. So Vicky had to google finger bun to find a photo for E. Clearly she likes her trips with Grandma. Then Vicky said she has been saying Colin recently and they had no idea why. I thought for a while and then said I play CDs by a Colin. That was it- she had walked up to Brett with a CD saying Colin. Funny the things I find out about her time with me that she says at home.


She really is a little delight! So cute. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think i would too. --- sam


Might be over 100 here though.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Would gladly send some rain back over the Tassy Sea, we have had more than enough lately. The storm has caused havoc down the South Island and today drownings from swollen rivers up here not a great start to the year with 18 drownings so far.


Gee that's a lot of drownings. How terrible


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow that was a lot of people at the supper! It would have been amazing. Well done on your quilt.
> 
> RE Licence renewal.... I just ours up.... $75 for 3 years or $272.30 for 10 years. :sm06: I still have 3 years to go before I renew and couldnt remember how much it was.... any wonder I thought yours was cheap!! :sm19:


And I think your's is cheap- unless that is concession? In which case similar.
I was going to ask about yours when I saw how cheap the US was compared to ours.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And I think your's is cheap- unless that is concession? In which case similar.
> I was going to ask about yours when I saw how cheap the US was compared to ours.


I couldnt find a concession price when I looked it up. Ridiculous charges for it in this country.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> So there is a hint of Spring for you, which means that our Summer is heading out.... maybe. It is still nice days here mid to high 20s, Wednesday is to be 35c but hopefully thats the only day like that. Nothing near 40 which is great.


we have two 38s (100) and a 39.
But I was thinking this evening that only 5 more weeks of hot weather. The real hot should be gone by mid March.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here you need a renewal every 10 year and it cost £ 14 on line and £17 by post and I think its free once you turn 70


Why oh why is mine so expensive?

But at least I don't need a TV license! Just looked up your cost- around $260 (Australian). Heaps more to have a TV than to be allowed to drive a car!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> we have two 38s (100) and a 39.
> But I was thinking this evening that only 5 more weeks of hot weather. The real hot should be gone by mid March.


I do hope so. Ugh please keep those high 30s over there... :sm19:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Why oh why is mine so expensive?
> 
> But at least I don't need a TV license! Just looked up your cost- around $260 (Australian). Heaps more to have a TV than to be allowed to drive a car!


Dont get me going on tv licence its down right highway robbery . I want to write a letter to them to say Ive already paid to watch all the old repeats that they put on and show again and again . I think I should get a refund ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Jackie (bubbalove) just saw that its your birthday today. Hope you have a fantastic day ????????????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jackie. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've never heard of this before. Can you cook steak the way you want it, i.e. med. rare, well, etc.?


You can cook steaks the degree of doneness you like. I guess that is one of the advantages.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> You can cook steaks the degree of doneness you like. I guess that is one of the advantages.


It still seems a bit of a fiddle to me, besides I am trying to eliminate plastics!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Jackie.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Tami sorry you've been experiencing vertigo. Hopefully it will settle down. I too have been taking OTC for balance issues lately.
Feels horrible to get up and have such issues. Dr. says it's not vertigo but "abnormality in my inner ear" whatever that means.
When I questioned him all I got was pretty much what an abnormality was; duh...I knew the definition and wanted specifics from the silly man. Anyway, my other doctor put me on Mucinex Extended that I take twice a day and it seems to be helping better than the OTC the ENT doctor had me on. On a more positive note, your trip sounds so exciting; I'm envious, to say the least! How wonderful to get to meet Sassafras/Joy in person too. And to see all the whales in their natural habitat must have been glorious. Enjoy my dear friend!


tami_ohio said:


> Hello everyone. We have moved to a new campground today. I do have cell signal again, finally, but everyone seems to be using bandwidth, so it's awfully slow. I am hot spotted to the laptop because I am getting a pop up again on my phone, not Amazon this time, something different about winning 1 free app or something. I will have to completely shut my phone off to get it to go away, and I don't want to do that, as it may not turn back on.
> 
> I started with vertigo as soon as my feet hit the floor this morning, a nice slow merry go round. And very twisty roads did not help much. I found a very old bottle of generic Antivert that expired in 2011, but I took one any way. It took the edge off was all, but at least it helped. It has worn off now, as things are slowly spinning again.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jackie/Bubbalove! Hope you celebrate heartily!


Swedenme said:


> Jackie (bubbalove) just saw that its your birthday today. Hope you have a fantastic day ????????????


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I almost bought an air fryer at the RV show in Quartzite. they had one for $35! I wonder if you can use wet batters in it, as for home made onion rings, or do you have to use the yucky frozen ones?


Several reciepes for them. DH made a couple....flat taste. Maybe he picked the wrong batter. reciepes. I am going to try again. It makes the frozen ones really good, but we don't like their yucky taste either! Chicken breasts come out terrific. Did prochuitto-wrapped large shrimp, fantastic!Steak is perfect, but does lack the "grill" taste from outdoor grill.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, the internet just ate my reply! Had a great time on the whale watch. Something I have wanted to do for years.
> Just was told by my neurologist that I was born with the motion sickness gene. As long as it doesn't get worse I will deal with it. Antivert used to be a stronger medication that was only available by prescription, but is now generic and over the counter.
> Can't wait to meet Joy and her friend! Wish we could all meet.


It's good to hear that you can get your med over the counter but not so good to hear that you have a genetic gene for it and have to more or less live with it. 
My mom used to get horrid motion sickness, thank goodness I outgrew it other than when I try to read in the car.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I cant even tell now that we had rain last week...LOL. It looks very very dry again.


We woke up to a dusting of snow, very dry snow too. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Would gladly send some rain back over the Tassy Sea, we have had more than enough lately. The storm has caused havoc down the South Island and today drownings from swollen rivers up here not a great start to the year with 18 drownings so far.


Holy cow, people need to be more careful when in areas of possible flooding, kids just don't think past the end of their nose sometimes, and the people surfing and fishing probably just lose track of time, but they definitely need to be more careful with all the rain, it has to be devastating to the families involved.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wish I could send you some , although I think its finally gone from here after raining all night , think a Hippo would love to come and wallow in the mud that is supposedly part of my front garden .On a good note there are green buds appearing on the trees and bushes


Green buds are great! We have Iris' starting to come up. Oh, and weeds that survived the snow and cold somehow. :sm19:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

????Happy Birthday, Jackie????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have had a very mild 23 today- quite a relief- not sure of the long range forecast.


That has to be a huge relief after the heat and humidity you've been having.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm11: Aww I can only imagine. We dont get enough rain here to get any serious mud to tell stories about. LOL


It was so funny the other day, Jennie was on her laptop and said "oh wow, this place has all the houses underground!". I asked her if it was Coober Pedy, Austrailia, lol, she said yes, she want's to live there, until I told her how hot it gets and that that's why most houses are under ground. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well we won the Grand final which of course I am thrilled with.
> E was walking around at home today saying Adelaide, finger bun, Adelaide finger bun and then picked up a phone and took it to Vicky saying finger bun. So Vicky had to google finger bun to find a photo for E. Clearly she likes her trips with Grandma. Then Vicky said she has been saying Colin recently and they had no idea why. I thought for a while and then said I play CDs by a Colin. That was it- she had walked up to Brett with a CD saying Colin. Funny the things I find out about her time with me that she says at home.


CONGRATS!!!
Lol! She certainly does enjoy her time and outings with you! It's so fun to hear about.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Dont get me going on tv licence its down right highway robbery . I want to write a letter to them to say Ive already paid to watch all the old repeats that they put on and show again and again . I think I should get a refund ????


So do you pay that on top of cable or satellite? That's a lot.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JACKIE!!!!! Hope it's great!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well caught up so off to fix breakfast, see you all later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That has to be a huge relief after the heat and humidity you've been having.


 :sm24: It sure has been!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Would gladly send some rain back over the Tassy Sea, we have had more than enough lately. The storm has caused havoc down the South Island and today drownings from swollen rivers up here not a great start to the year with 18 drownings so far.


How sad, that's a lot of drownings. Some people never seem to appreciate the power and danger of water.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Wish I could send you some , although I think its finally gone from here after raining all night , think a Hippo would love to come and wallow in the mud that is supposedly part of my front garden .On a good note there are green buds appearing on the trees and bushes


Went for my walk this morning. We have a beautiful bright sunny day with blue skies, about 4/5c, such a change after yesterdays rain though it made for a muddy walk but at least I managed to stay upright!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I almost bought an air fryer at the RV show in Quartzite. they had one for $35! I wonder if you can use wet batters in it, as for home made onion rings, or do you have to use the yucky frozen ones?


Good question, I'll be waiting for the answer


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Went for my walk this morning. We have a beautiful bright sunny day with blue skies, about 4/5c, such a change after yesterdays rain though it made for a muddy walk but at least I managed to stay upright!


That is good Angela that you did not slip in the mud!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here you need a renewal every 10 year and it cost £ 14 on line and £17 by post and I think its free once you turn 70


Thanks Sonja. I've been wracking my brain and had no idea how much ours was, I think you're right that it's free after 70. I can't remember ever paying for one but I'm sure I must have done at some point. You get free TV licence after 75 as well. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I don't remember what the license cost--it was eight years ago! I'd better find out so I don't get sticker shock. LOL My car runs about $100 for two years, but I also have to get an emissions test that runs around $20 more. That is one way having an older car is a good thing. Taxes and fees are based on value.


Wow! My car is $1100/year but that's registration & insurance, it's a 2005 VW


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks Sonja. I've been wracking my brain and had no idea how much ours was, I think you're right that it's free after 70. I can't remember ever paying for one but I'm sure I must have done at some point. You get free TV licence after 75 as well. :sm02: :sm02:


They did away with the TV licence here, yoinks ago- it was costing too much in administration, but I seem to remember was only about $10 per year.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> have a great time. wonder what the temp will be. i was in palm springs at Christmas time once and people were picking out their trees in flip flops and shorts. my kind of weather at Christmas. --- sam


It just wouldn't be Christmas without snow


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good Angela that you did not slip in the mud!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It just wouldn't be Christmas without snow


I have never properly adjusted to Christmas in summer heat- everything traditional is more suited to wintertime- Fan as a New Zealander by birth is in a different position.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> They did away with the TV licence here, yoinks ago- it was costing too much in administration, but I seem to remember was only about $10 per year.


Just looked it up. The current cost for a TV licence here is £147 a year! One definite advantage of being old!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just looked it up. The current cost for a TV licence here is £147 a year! One definite advantage of being old!


In my opinion, the Beeb being ad free more than makes up for it though!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Thanks Sonja. I've been wracking my brain and had no idea how much ours was, I think you're right that it's free after 70. I can't remember ever paying for one but I'm sure I must have done at some point. You get free TV licence after 75 as well. :sm02: :sm02:


As I will be 31 again in a couple of weeks????think I will be paying a tv licence forever


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> As I will be 31 again in a couple of weeks????think I will be paying a tv licence forever


Brilliant! LOL! I like your thinking even if it does cost!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Ours is $43 per year + $17 admin fee. Can get it for up to 10 years and the admin fee is $17 for 1 or 10 years. So for a 10 year license it is $453. 4 years would be $189.


I know it takes the same amount of time to process whether you get it for 1 yr or 10 but to me it seems a dirty trick as those who can afford it would get it for 10 years & be done with it but those who can't afford so much at once get stuck paying the extra fee


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Why oh why is mine so expensive?
> 
> But at least I don't need a TV license! Just looked up your cost- around $260 (Australian). Heaps more to have a TV than to be allowed to drive a car!


TV liscence? That's a new one on me. I hope our government doesn't hear about it or some fool with think it a new way to get $$ from us????. Ãs it is now TV programming is highway robbery we split it with DS, thank goodness, $120/month, we pay $60. Local TV used to be free but they changed how it's broadcast from analog to digital so now if you want anything you have to have cable if in town or satellite (dish) if rural


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> In my opinion, the Beeb being ad free more than makes up for it though!


Not strictly true here as they advertise quite a lot of their own programmes inbetween other programmes . But that apparently is not advertising according to them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Dont get me going on tv licence its down right highway robbery . I want to write a letter to them to say Ive already paid to watch all the old repeats that they put on and show again and again . I think I should get a refund ????


Not to mention the 5 minutes if advertising every 15???? DH says with all that why do we have to pay. When we first had a satellite dish, programming was commercial free but not anymore


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Jackie (bubbalove) just saw that its your birthday today. Hope you have a fantastic day ????????????


Happy birthday Jackie.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It just wouldn't be Christmas without snow


If I ever win the lottery it will be off somewhere to make sure its a white christmas every year for me


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Several reciepes for them. DH made a couple....flat taste. Maybe he picked the wrong batter. reciepes. I am going to try again. It makes the frozen ones really good, but we don't like their yucky taste either! Chicken breasts come out terrific. Did prochuitto-wrapped large shrimp, fantastic!Steak is perfect, but does lack the "grill" taste from outdoor grill.


I never thought of trying steak in it, I just do mine in the cast iron pan, DH likes that better than the BBQ 
I've never made onion rings at home, I actually don't like onions but recently discovered that whatever A & W do to them, I don't get much of an onion taste & they are really good ????like I need to find another fattening food I like????
DH can't eat shellfish so I won't be doing shrimp unless I make him something different ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just looked it up. The current cost for a TV licence here is £147 a year! One definite advantage of being old!


????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> As I will be 31 again in a couple of weeks????think I will be paying a tv licence forever


????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not strictly true here as they advertise quite a lot of their own programmes inbetween other programmes . But that apparently is not advertising according to them


You should try our system, Sonja- I have time to go to the bathroom, or make a cup of coffee during the ads!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami & Gwen, some years ago a friend of ours had terrible vertigo, he could hardly stand up, he went to some doctor who told him that inside our ears is something like the little bubble in a carpenters level & occasionally the bubble ends up split in 2 & your body can’t decide which bubble to go by. He was sent to either a massage or physio therapist(I forget which), that person, tipped his body around with head down for a couple of minutes & when he stood up, all was fine. It happened again a few years later & he went back to the same therapist & was fine again. 

Fan, terrible about all the drownings.

Well, must get moving. Ttyl


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

machriste said:


> Sous vide is a cooking method where you seal food in a plastic sac, submerge it in water at a temperature controlled to the temp the finished food should be at. It is basically slow, low temp. You can buy sous vide cookers on Amazon. My son-in-law made one. It results in very tender meat with almost no shrinkage. I have had steak and brisket done that way, not eggs. I'll let you know how they are.


I've seen them cooked in a little saran wrap on facebook. Looks like more trouble than it's worth, but that's just me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Went for my walk this morning. We have a beautiful bright sunny day with blue skies, about 4/5c, such a change after yesterdays rain though it made for a muddy walk but at least I managed to stay upright!


Staying upright is always a plus, especially in mud. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! My car is $1100/year but that's registration & insurance, it's a 2005 VW


The '98 Buick LaSabe is $135/yr for registration and the insurance is about $89/yr. Marla's 2011 Chevy Malibu is $145/yr registration but insurance is just under $500/yr I think, and we have the option to pay insurance monthly, every 6 months, or yearly.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> SouxAnn, have you tried using cast iron cookware to increase your iron? My late aunt had trouble making red blood cells and would periodically need transfusions. She couldn't take iron in any form. Anyway, her doctor told her to start using cast iron to cook with as your food absorbs iron from the pan, and you absorb it through the food. Hope there is nothing serious found with the ultrasound. Prayers continue.


I've heard that cast iron pans are good for that. I used to have a complete set of the fry pans, but they went the way of all good things; I think Goodwill got them during one of my many moves. I may have to try one again. It's the 'seasoning' of them that has me hesitate. Seems like my mom was seasoning hers after every use.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just finished what I thought was going to be a dress but I got to thinking of spring and flowers ????


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It just wouldn't be Christmas without snow


Snow is gorgeous - - - on a Christmas card. I think I could be perfectly happy to decorate a palm instead of a pine. It is seriously snowing here right now. looks like at least 2 inches on my deck. After the snow we are supposed to get freezing rain then sleet, and then just rain. Think I'll go make another cup of tea.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> TV liscence? That's a new one on me. I hope our government doesn't hear about it or some fool with think it a new way to get $$ from us????. Ãs it is now TV programming is highway robbery we split it with DS, thank goodness, $120/month, we pay $60. Local TV used to be free but they changed how it's broadcast from analog to digital so now if you want anything you have to have cable if in town or satellite (dish) if rural


The cable company here is a monopoly, only competitors are the satellite companies. I pay $200. per month, for 500+/- channels, 20 of which we actually watch. We also use Netflix to see things that cable doesn't show.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thought of you Margaret when I saw these socks free pattern 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seiran-socks


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just finished what I thought was going to be a dress but I got to thinking of spring and flowers ????


What an adorable sweater! Love the flowers. Is it one of Marianna Mel's designs?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! My car is $1100/year but that's registration & insurance, it's a 2005 VW


Oh, insurance is separate. And we have the highest car theft rate in the country...so we won't talk about how much *that* costs. On some cars, it's nearly as much as a car payment, which is one reason I can't buy a newer car. Even if I could make the payment, insurance puts it out of reach. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I've heard that cast iron pans are good for that. I used to have a complete set of the fry pans, but they went the way of all good things; I think Goodwill got them during one of my many moves. I may have to try one again. It's the 'seasoning' of them that has me hesitate. Seems like my mom was seasoning hers after every use.


I only season mine once in a while, but I do cook bacon in it every weekend for David so that keeps it pretty well seasoned, and NEVER use soap on it, except after you buy a brand new one, then season it and don't use soap again, use salt to scrub it out when a paper towel won't do the job. If you use soap, you'll need to re-season it afterwards.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

siouxann said:


> What an adorable sweater! Love the flowers. Is it one of Marianna Mel's designs?


Thank you and no I didnt use a pattern.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just finished what I thought was going to be a dress but I got to thinking of spring and flowers ????


Awe! That's so cute! Love the flowers.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> As I will be 31 again in a couple of weeks????think I will be paying a tv licence forever


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Snow is gorgeous - - - on a Christmas card. I think I could be perfectly happy to decorate a palm instead of a pine. It is seriously snowing here right now. looks like at least 2 inches on my deck. After the snow we are supposed to get freezing rain then sleet, and then just rain. Think I'll go make another cup of tea.


I agree, I'd rather just see it on tv and cards. lol
I need another cup of coffee, I'll drink with you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> TV liscence? That's a new one on me. I hope our government doesn't hear about it or some fool with think it a new way to get $$ from us????. Ãs it is now TV programming is highway robbery we split it with DS, thank , $120/month, we pay $60. Local TV used to be free but they changed how it's broadcast from analog to digital so now if you want anything you have to have cable if in town or satellite (dish) if rural


TV licence is for the BBC going back to years ago when that was the only channel on TV and no advertising. It still has no advertising so we're still paying even though BBC is only one of hundreds of channels available. There has been talk of abolishing the licence fee but there is no way you could get rid of the BBC and just watch the other channels.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thought of you Margaret when I saw these socks
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seiran-socks


Oooh! Those are awesome! They would be great for her David to go with his sweater. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> TV licence is for the BBC going back to years ago when that was the only channel on TV and no advertising. It still has no advertising so we're still paying even though BBC is only one of hundreds of channels available. There has been talk of abolishing the licence fee but there is no way you could get rid of the BBC and just watch the other channels.


In Texas, we got 2 BBC channels I think, I I'm glad we get one here, but I'd love to see some of the shows I used to be able to watch on the second one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> In Texas, we got 2 BBC channels I think, I I'm glad we get one here, but I'd love to see some of the shows I used to be able to watch on the second one.


They have cut out free to air BBC here- a real blow. I used to be able to get Al Jazeera but not on this satellite dish system that I have presently.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hello everyone. We have moved to a new campground today. I do have cell signal again, finally, but everyone seems to be using bandwidth, so it's awfully slow. I am hot spotted to the laptop because I am getting a pop up again on my phone, not Amazon this time, something different about winning 1 free app or something. I will have to completely shut my phone off to get it to go away, and I don't want to do that, as it may not turn back on.
> 
> I started with vertigo as soon as my feet hit the floor this morning, a nice slow merry go round. And very twisty roads did not help much. I found a very old bottle of generic Antivert that expired in 2011, but I took one any way. It took the edge off was all, but at least it helped. It has worn off now, as things are slowly spinning again.
> 
> ...


You are having a great time but sorry about your vertigo.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Awe! That's so cute! Love the flowers.


Thank you Kaye Jo


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ours is $25 here in Wyoming and good for 4 years.
> That's great that you had a huge turnout, and a good price for your lap quilt. Too bad you didn't have any fish left over, but good that it was so well enjoyed.


Ours is $90 for 5 years.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Repeating my images mainly for Sam's sake, as he doesn't venture out onto Main!

Marianna Mel Cardigan - no buttons as yet, cream bonnet by Julie some body or other, white cotton bonnet from Kid's Knits book I have.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Jackie (bubbalove) just saw that its your birthday today. Hope you have a fantastic day ????????????


Happy Birthday from me too. Have lots of fun today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> You can cook steaks the degree of doneness you like. I guess that is one of the advantages.


That's interesting. I must check to see if they sell them around here.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Repeating my images mainly for Sam's sake, as he doesn't venture out onto Main!
> 
> Marianna Mel Cardigan - no buttons as yet, cream bonnet by Julie some body or other, white cotton bonnet from Kid's Knits book I have.


They look lovely Julie, really like the bonnets and love the stitch on the one you are making very interesting


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just finished what I thought was going to be a dress but I got to thinking of spring and flowers ????


Lovely, Sonja. The smiley faces are so cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Repeating my images mainly for Sam's sake, as he doesn't venture out onto Main!
> 
> Marianna Mel Cardigan - no buttons as yet, cream bonnet by Julie some body or other, white cotton bonnet from Kid's Knits book I have.


What a lovely pattern!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They look lovely Julie, really like the bonnets and love the stitch on the one you are making very interesting


I could PM it to you if you like, Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> What a lovely pattern!


Thank you Liz- it was quite a mission coming up with designs that Iritana liked!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Repeating my images mainly for Sam's sake, as he doesn't venture out onto Main!
> 
> Marianna Mel Cardigan - no buttons as yet, cream bonnet by Julie some body or other, white cotton bonnet from Kid's Knits book I have.


All lovely Julie. I think it's time I started knitting some baby clothes. I don't think I've made any since my GKs were little


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

budasha said:


> Happy Birthday from me too. Have lots of fun today.


From me too. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> All lovely Julie. I think it's time I started knitting some baby clothes. I don't think I've made any since my GKs were little


Thank you, Angela- the one down side I've found- in order to get tension to the gauge required, using the yarns I had available, I am down to working at times on 2.75mm needles- and they are playing havoc with the arthritis in my left hand in particular!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They have cut out free to air BBC here- a real blow. I used to be able to get Al Jazeera but not on this satellite dish system that I have presently.


That's really too bad, I think with what we pay for satellite, we should get every channel created.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Repeating my images mainly for Sam's sake, as he doesn't venture out onto Main!
> 
> Marianna Mel Cardigan - no buttons as yet, cream bonnet by Julie some body or other, white cotton bonnet from Kid's Knits book I have.


Those are fabulous Julie, love the cables on the one you are working now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's really too bad, I think with what we pay for satellite, we should get every channel created.


The satellite is actually free to air, so I can't grumble too loudly!


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Just finished what I thought was going to be a dress but I got to thinking of spring and flowers ????


I just knew this was you when I saw it, it is super cute Sonja, let's hope spring is aroud the corner for us all in the UK )


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Lovely, Sonja. The smiley faces are so cute.


Thank you Liz


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The satellite is actually free to air, so I can't grumble too loudly!


That's not too bad then, but it is still frustrating when you can't get the channels you like to watch. Oh well, something is better than nothing. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are fabulous Julie, love the cables on the one you are working now.


Thank you, Kaye Jo- they are only a sort of cable- more of a zig-zag- with a k2tog and sl1, k1, psso over the 12 row pattern I am not sure of the copy right- but am happy to let you have it by PM!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I could PM it to you if you like, Sonja!


Yes please Julie . I would like that , Thank you


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's not too bad then, but it is still frustrating when you can't get the channels you like to watch. Oh well, something is better than nothing. :sm24:


Indeed- but it is annoying even so- They reorganised the digital setting and I can't tune it in on my set up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Kaye Jo- they are only a sort of cable- more of a zig-zag- with a k2tog and sl1, k1, psso over the 12 row pattern I am not sure of the copy right- but am happy to let you have it by PM!


Oh, nifty way to make mock cables, sort of. :sm24: 
Lol! I have so many patterns saved, both on Ravelry and in magazines and books. :sm12:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

lexiemae said:


> I just knew this was you when I saw it, it is super cute Sonja, let's hope spring is aroud the corner for us all in the UK )


Thank you Sue , must have my own style lol ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I've heard that cast iron pans are good for that. I used to have a complete set of the fry pans, but they went the way of all good things; I think Goodwill got them during one of my many moves. I may have to try one again. It's the 'seasoning' of them that has me hesitate. Seems like my mom was seasoning hers after every use.


I think it depends on the brand of cast iron, the cheap stuff isn't as good but Lodge brand is very good. I have a tube of stuff I bought a Cabela's, I put a peas sized bit on a paper towel after washing ( only with water, never soap ) & drying them & then lay them in the oven to dry. They are totally non stick. I use them almost every day

https://www.cabelas.ca/product/28518/camp-chef-cast-iron-conditioner


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just finished what I thought was going to be a dress but I got to thinking of spring and flowers ????


Very cute


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Snow is gorgeous - - - on a Christmas card. I think I could be perfectly happy to decorate a palm instead of a pine. It is seriously snowing here right now. looks like at least 2 inches on my deck. After the snow we are supposed to get freezing rain then sleet, and then just rain. Think I'll go make another cup of tea.


I hate freezing rain, I'd rather have -40????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Repeating my images mainly for Sam's sake, as he doesn't venture out onto Main!
> 
> Marianna Mel Cardigan - no buttons as yet, cream bonnet by Julie some body or other, white cotton bonnet from Kid's Knits book I have.


Lovely knitting


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:
 

> Thank you, Angela- the one down side I've found- in order to get tension to the gauge required, using the yarns I had available, I am down to working at times on 2.75mm needles- and they are playing havoc with the arthritis in my left hand in particular!


Sorry your hands are giving trouble 
I have some square needles that I find much easier on the hands than the round ones, not sure why that makes a difference


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think it depends on the brand of cast iron, the cheap stuff isn't as good but Lodge brand is very good. I have a tube of stuff I bought a Cabela's, I put a peas sized bit on a paper towel after washing ( only with water, never soap ) & drying them & then lay them in the oven to dry. They are totally non stick. I use them almost every day
> 
> https://www.cabelas.ca/product/28518/camp-chef-cast-iron-conditioner


Thank you for the link, I'll look for it on the US site, that would be handy to have. :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just finished what I thought was going to be a dress but I got to thinking of spring and flowers ????


It is darling. So beautiful and perfect for spring.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Lovely knitting


Thank you Bonnie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry your hands are giving trouble
> I have some square needles that I find much easier on the hands than the round ones, not sure why that makes a difference


I'll have to see if I can locate some, and try them out!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Repeating my images mainly for Sam's sake, as he doesn't venture out onto Main!
> 
> Marianna Mel Cardigan - no buttons as yet, cream bonnet by Julie some body or other, white cotton bonnet from Kid's Knits book I have.


Beautiful Julie. I think that the knitting is awesome!~


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful Julie. I think that the knitting is awesome!~


Thank you very much, Joyce!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just finished what I thought was going to be a dress but I got to thinking of spring and flowers ????


That is another winner, Sonja. Love the pattern on the sleeves, and the flower trim is so dainty.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thought of you Margaret when I saw these socks free pattern
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seiran-socks


Love this pattern. I have a 4-color mitten that is almost finished, but I've set it aside and can't seem to make myself pick it up again.????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh Sonja , Spring has definitely sprung with this gorgeous design.!????


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> That's interesting. I must check to see if they sell them around here.


SIL made eggs benedict with eggs done sous vide. The eggs were perfect for me, soft yolks and whites fully cooked. I haven't looked recently, but when the cookers first came out the were very expensive. I have only seen them on Amazon.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> .......Sorleena I agree, our $$ just go round & round. Just recently we have been able to get our drivers licence for 5 years for $50 before it was every year for $25. Of course it costs more if you get traffic tickets. What do you pay for your licence?..........


I think Arizona has the right idea on drivers license, I got mine in 2014 and it is good until 2026. It was around $23 if memory serves.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thought of you Margaret when I saw these socks free pattern
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seiran-socks


LOVE those socks. Awesome color work


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Julie, those baby items are so cute!. I'll try to find the Marianna mel pattern on Ravelry.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very cute


Thanks Bonnie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> It is darling. So beautiful and perfect for spring.


Thank you Joyce


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Angela- the one down side I've found- in order to get tension to the gauge required, using the yarns I had available, I am down to working at times on 2.75mm needles- and they are playing havoc with the arthritis in my left hand in particular!


That's hard. I hope you are giving your hands a rest every now and again when knitting.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

EJS said:


> I think Arizona has the right idea on drivers license, I got mine in 2014 and it is good until 2026. It was around $23 if memory serves.


That's very cheap. So can you keep it now that you're back in Alabama? Here if we move province to province we have 3 months to change things over to the new one.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

machriste said:


> SIL made eggs benedict with eggs done sous vide. The eggs were perfect for me, soft yolks and whites fully cooked. I haven't looked recently, but when the cookers first came out the were very expensive. I have only seen them on Amazon.


They have really come down in price. When I first heard about them, they were like $600 and up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Love this pattern. I have a 4-color mitten that is almost finished, but I've set it aside and can't seem to make myself pick it up again.????


I hope you post a photo of your mitts when done. 
I was reading this topic a couple of days ago, I'd never heard of ladder back jacquard before. Have any of you?

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-522389-1.html#11965628

https://www.ravelry.com/projects/magicneedles/stranded-double-knitting-instructions
I really like the mitts with the horse on them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's very cheap. So can you keep it now that you're back in Alabama? Here if we move province to province we have 3 months to change things over to the new one.


In Texas we had 30 days to update addresses on licenses, after a move, when we came to Wyoming, we had a whole year before we had to change it over, it's crazy how it all changes from state to state and even county to county.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you post a photo of your mitts when done.
> I was reading this topic a couple of days ago, I'd never heard of ladder back jacquard before. Have any of you?
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-522389-1.html#11965628
> ...


It's used in socks too, I was reading about it last week, as someone posted links on the sock forum on Ravelry.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Julie, those baby items are so cute!. I'll try to find the Marianna mel pattern on Ravelry.


It is called 'Roma'


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> That's hard. I hope you are giving your hands a rest every now and again when knitting.


That is what the surgeon said was probably helping get my hands right, that I am prepared to rest them when painful, but exercising them at other times.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I’ve got supper in the oven,scalloped potatoes, ham, cabbage rolls. I also made salad & the sweet & sour red cabbage- I’ve been making that whenever I get company as I really like it but don’t want to cook it just for me. I’ve still got one more large head in the cold room from my garden, I’ll be interested to see how long it will keep

I’m just back from DHs cousins, I took her a huge layered salad for tomorrow. I didn’t want to take it when I go to the funeral tomorrow ãs I’m afraid it would freeze in the car. The dressing is spread on top like icing on a cake so you can make it a day ahead & it keeps well. In case you aren’t familiar with it, you just layer chopped lettuce, celery, onions, peppers( if you want) grated carrot, frozen peas & any other vegetables you like. Mix 1.5-2 cups miracle whip salad dressing with 2 Tablespoons sugar & spread on top. Top with grated cheese, bacon bits & cherry tomatoes- I used some of the dried cherry tomatoes from last years garden. It’s a really popular salad here


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've got supper in the oven,scalloped potatoes, ham, cabbage rolls. I also made salad & the sweet & sour red cabbage- I've been making that whenever I get company as I really like it but don't want to cook it just for me. I've still got one more large head in the cold room from my garden, I'll be interested to see how long it will keep
> 
> I'm just back from DHs cousins, I took her a huge layered salad for tomorrow. I didn't want to take it when I go to the funeral tomorrow ãs I'm afraid it would freeze in the car. The dressing is spread on top like icing on a cake so you can make it a day ahead & it keeps well. In case you aren't familiar with it, you just layer chopped lettuce, celery, onions, peppers( if you want) grated carrot, frozen peas & any other vegetables you like. Mix 1.5-2 cups miracle whip salad dressing with 2 Tablespoons sugar & spread on top. Top with grated cheese, bacon bits & cherry tomatoes- I used some of the dried cherry tomatoes from last years garden. It's a really popular salad here


Sounds yummy- Miracle Whip is one of those things that crops up from time to time in Sam's recipes, but we just don't see it ordinarily.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> That is another winner, Sonja. Love the pattern on the sleeves, and the flower trim is so dainty.


Thank you Marilyn , saw your town/ city on the tv today as they were interviewing all the sports fans getting ready for the game 
Lots of snow ❄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Oh Sonja , Spring has definitely sprung with this gorgeous design.!????


Thanks Fan, think its wishful thinking as we are under a weather warning for snow and ice and the weatherman saying its going to be the coldest week of winter so far .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

LEE1313 said:


> LOVE those socks. Awesome color work


They are lovely if I ever find some plain coloured sock yarn think I would like to knit them


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Marilyn , saw your town/ city on the tv today as they were interviewing all the sports fans getting ready for the game
> Lots of snow ❄


One of our friends was on ESPN...


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Miracle whip reminds me of my grandma Bullock. I didn't know what mayonnaise was until I was about 9 yars old when my Mother remarried and my step father would not eat Miracle Whip. Nor margerine, only butter. I don't think we ever had butter before Mom married again. I think it was a combo of my Grand living through the depression and then WW11. Some of you will remember as I do, having the job of sprinkling the packet of flavoring and color on the nucoa margerine and then forming it into a square for cutting into quarters after it formed up in the fridge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is a tv license? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Dont get me going on tv licence its down right highway robbery . I want to write a letter to them to say Ive already paid to watch all the old repeats that they put on and show again and again . I think I should get a refund ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birhday bubbs love - hope you get a lot of loving today. have a great day. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Jackie (bubbalove) just saw that its your birthday today. Hope you have a fantastic day ????????????


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie and Sonja, great knitting from you both.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Jackie! (BubbaLove)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie and Sonja, great knitting from you both.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> what is a tv license? --- sam


Its a £147 a year con that anyone who owns a tv in the uk has to pay . Its to pay for the BBC and its about time they stopped charging us as its very out of date now especially when most people now pay a small fortune to watch satellite channels


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie and Sonja, great knitting from you both.


I agree!

Happy birthday, Jackie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie and Sonja, great knitting from you both.


Thank you very much, Mary!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I agree!
> 
> Happy birthday, Jackie!


Thank you, Sorlenna!


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday BubbaLove!

Beautiful work as usual Sonja and Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

grandma sherry said:


> Happy Birthday BubbaLove!
> 
> Beautiful work as usual Sonja and Julie.


Thank you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> have a great time. wonder what the temp will be. i was in palm springs at Christmas time once and people were picking out their trees in flip flops and shorts. my kind of weather at Christmas. --- sam


It's gorgeous! 76 and sunny. We have had a wonderful afternoon! I am so thankful that Joy's friend Jeanne drove Joy to meet us! Non stop talking! Yes, Sam, my husband does talk on occasion! He is getting much more sociable the last couple of years. We had lunch and then drove through a small part of Joshua Tree National Park. The girls are headed home so they can get there before dark.

Lunch

And before Joshua Tree
There are a few more in the camera. These are in my phone


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> will someone tell siouxann what to do so she gets email notifications and can use the 'watch topics' to find us easier - i can't remember what to do. thanks ahead of time.
> 
> it's an ultra sound and totally painless. when i had mine they couldn't find the baby. --- sam


What I do is go to my profile, then click on my posts, then find the last post to KTP. Click on the #sign and then I'm in the last KTP that I posted in. Only problem is it might not be the current KTP.

Way 2 is I go to the main page with the most active posts that have a photo and then keep. going down until all the posts end and I then find Swaps, click and find the latest KTP. Think my ways aren't the easiest but they work for me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi everyone. I'm hanging in there. Julie reminded me I hadn't posted so the days have flown by without realizing it. No energy. DH took me out for our anniversary but I didn't do so great. It's been 2 weeks but I just didn't have the energy. The meal was amazing and he made it such a special night. Our 52nd was actually January 29th but I wasn't up to going out at all.

Today I studied and studied for my citizenship test and I'm doing great, so now I just hope that my mind doesn't go blank when I take the test.

I'm home alone as DH went over with the family to watch the Super Bowl and since I still have a cough, not often, but still sounds awful the once or twice I cough, so I'm home having a margarita. Not a bad way to suffer. :sm23: I had him take over barbecue from a special restaurant called Sticky Lips that smokes the meat and has hickory sauce. Mmmmmm good and cheesy grits. 

Hugs to all of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bubba Love, 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY and Many More!!!!

Enjoy your special day. A special day for a special person.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> It's gorgeous! 76 and sunny. We have had a wonderful afternoon! I am so thankful that Joy's friend Jeanne drove Joy to meet us! Non stop talking! Yes, Sam, my husband does talk on occasion! He is getting much more sociable the last couple of years. We had lunch and then drove through a small part of Joshua Tree National Park. The girls are headed home so they can get there before dark.
> 
> Lunch
> A dream come true to meet Desert Joy in person. Your whole trip sounds like a dream come true. You all look so happy together. Where did you meet?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm puppy sitting once again. He's a handful! I just gave him a "cookie" (chicken and sweet potato dog biscuit) and he is happily working on it. I've let him run the house today so he has had adventure. He went potty very well, too. 

Other than that, I did a little sewing, fixed the roast and veggies, crocheted a little (need to add a different color as I ran out of the yarn), and did a bit of laundry. Now I think I'll cast on for a hat.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The pictures are great, Joy and Tami. Glad y'all could get together.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. I'm hanging in there. Julie reminded me I hadn't posted so the days have flown by without realizing it. No energy. DH took me out for our anniversary but I didn't do so great. It's been 2 weeks but I just didn't have the energy. The meal was amazing and he made it such a special night. Our 52nd was actually January 29th but I wasn't up to going out at all.
> 
> Today I studied and studied for my citizenship test and I'm doing great, so now I just hope that my mind doesn't go blank when I take the test.
> 
> ...


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie, I haven’t heard of the jacquard ladderback either, but it sure is beautiful! One of my daughters is trying to teach herself brioche during the Superbowl today.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> It's gorgeous! 76 and sunny. We have had a wonderful afternoon! I am so thankful that Joy's friend Jeanne drove Joy to meet us! Non stop talking! Yes, Sam, my husband does talk on occasion! He is getting much more sociable the last couple of years. We had lunch and then drove through a small part of Joshua Tree National Park. The girls are headed home so they can get there before dark.
> 
> Lunch
> 
> ...


Merle's beard looks similar to those trees. I think those trees must have beards!

So good to see that you could meet up with Joy. Certainly a moment to cherish for both of you. Enjoy that beautiful weather. We have had snow all day today. Roads have been slippery all day as well.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Marilyn , saw your town/ city on the tv today as they were interviewing all the sports fans getting ready for the game
> Lots of snow ❄


Yes, the Super Bowl fans really got a taste of Minnesota winter. Yesterday we got a very pretty snow and then came the very cold temps and some high winds.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It's gorgeous! 76 and sunny. We have had a wonderful afternoon! I am so thankful that Joy's friend Jeanne drove Joy to meet us! Non stop talking! Yes, Sam, my husband does talk on occasion! He is getting much more sociable the last couple of years. We had lunch and then drove through a small part of Joshua Tree National Park. The girls are headed home so they can get there before dark.
> 
> Lunch
> 
> ...


Great looking ladies, and DH!!!! 
What a fantastic day!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. I'm hanging in there. Julie reminded me I hadn't posted so the days have flown by without realizing it. No energy. DH took me out for our anniversary but I didn't do so great. It's been 2 weeks but I just didn't have the energy. The meal was amazing and he made it such a special night. Our 52nd was actually January 29th but I wasn't up to going out at all.
> 
> Today I studied and studied for my citizenship test and I'm doing great, so now I just hope that my mind doesn't go blank when I take the test.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you are feeling better, now to get your energy back, and be fully recovered. Mmm... Margarita's...
When you go to take your test, just imagine everyone else in their underwear so that you don't get nervous, well, on second though, some people in their underwear would be terrifying. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm puppy sitting once again. He's a handful! I just gave him a "cookie" (chicken and sweet potato dog biscuit) and he is happily working on it. I've let him run the house today so he has had adventure. He went potty very well, too.
> 
> Other than that, I did a little sewing, fixed the roast and veggies, crocheted a little (need to add a different color as I ran out of the yarn), and did a bit of laundry. Now I think I'll cast on for a hat.


He sure will keep you on your toes. lol


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

What a long day. I went to church early and came home to wash some dishes before heading out to teach for a few hours. After working, I went to get some gas and came home to find out that Bella was at the local ER for 20 hours and nobody had sleep during those hours. She was taken by ambulance as she was quite ill. Her dad road in the ambulance with her. I messaged Kristin to see if they wanted pizza for dinner as she and the kids were home and Scott was taking Bella to the specialty hospital to be admitted there. I did take pizza and a salad to the family as well as other snacks and food items for home and to take to the hospital for Scott to eat as well as Kristin. She will go over to the hospital tomorrow but tonight she is staying home with Faith and Cole who are quite shaken by the events of the past 24 hours. Kristin is scheduled for a hip replacement surgery at the end of this month so I am being scheduled to make some meals and sit at the house for about 4 hours on some afternoons to help out as needed. I told Kristin that I could help with laundry and some of the cleaning she needs to get done. I wasn't planning on taking a meal to them tonight, but when I saw the post on Facebook indicating what was going on, I knew it was a good idea to offer to them. I got pizza for our family as well. My DS#1 has been doing laundry all day for me. I have dishes all washed up. So happy for the teamwork of my family so that I can offer to help Bella's family when needed.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> Yes, the Super Bowl fans really got a taste of Minnesota winter. Yesterday we got a very pretty snow and then came the very cold temps and some high winds.


That is perfect weather for the Super Bowl as it will help keep outdoor celebrating under control or so I would hope. We have had snow all day today and cold temperatures as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It's gorgeous! 76 and sunny. We have had a wonderful afternoon! I am so thankful that Joy's friend Jeanne drove Joy to meet us! Non stop talking! Yes, Sam, my husband does talk on occasion! He is getting much more sociable the last couple of years. We had lunch and then drove through a small part of Joshua Tree National Park. The girls are headed home so they can get there before dark.
> 
> Lunch
> 
> ...


Love that you got together.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I decided I wanted enchiladas, but since processed white flour seems to be an issue for me, I made long grained brown Jasmine rice, then browned ground beef, added onion and bell pepper, spices and jalapenos, then red enchilada sauce and a couple tablespoons of salsa, layered the rice in the bottom of the casserole dish and put the meat mixture over the top of that, then layered on Monterrey Jack cheese and put it in the oven until the cheese was bubbly and browning. Yum, a bit too much jalapeno, but nothing a little sour cream or guac won't cure. 
For dessert I made a gluten free strawberry/rhubarb pie with a crumb topping, it's so good, will be using that recipe again.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> So sorry Tim is not improving as hoped. Hope it will soon be gone. Will keep the young man in my prayers. Can you please give us a first name, or would that be against privacy laws?


Tami, his name is Tony. I couldn't give you his last name even if I could read his signature on my sign-in sheets.

He seems a sweet, decent young man who cares about his son; and they seem to have a good time together as dad and boy. Yesterday, they came in with the boy's mom who seemed comfortable with both of them and ME. The child is very hyper and constantly moving (which of course caused problems at school) but they both seem to have set limits to over-activity and constraints on his hyperactivity with directed physical activities.

I sure hope that he seeks some help/direction/contacts from Susan--and soon!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> What a long day. I went to church early and came home to wash some dishes before heading out to teach for a few hours. After working, I went to get some gas and came home to find out that Bella was at the local ER for 20 hours and nobody had sleep during those hours. She was taken by ambulance as she was quite ill. Her dad road in the ambulance with her. I messaged Kristin to see if they wanted pizza for dinner as she and the kids were home and Scott was taking Bella to the specialty hospital to be admitted there. I did take pizza and a salad to the family as well as other snacks and food items for home and to take to the hospital for Scott to eat as well as Kristin. She will go over to the hospital tomorrow but tonight she is staying home with Faith and Cole who are quite shaken by the events of the past 24 hours. Kristin is scheduled for a hip replacement surgery at the end of this month so I am being scheduled to make some meals and sit at the house for about 4 hours on some afternoons to help out as needed. I told Kristin that I could help with laundry and some of the cleaning she needs to get done. I wasn't planning on taking a meal to them tonight, but when I saw the post on Facebook indicating what was going on, I knew it was a good idea to offer to them. I got pizza for our family as well. My DS#1 has been doing laundry all day for me. I have dishes all washed up. So happy for the teamwork of my family so that I can offer to help Bella's family when needed.


Goodness, I'm glad you were able to help the family, that has to be such a stressful situation for them, but knowing that they have such a loving and compassionate church family has to be a great relief. I hope that Bella will be back home again soon, just keep praying for that little one and her family, and hoping for a miracle. 
You do have a wonderfully helpful family, it makes things so much more enjoyable and easier. :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Cashmeregma said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone. I'm hanging in there. Julie reminded me I hadn't posted so the days have flown by without realizing it. No energy. DH took me out for our anniversary but I didn't do so great. It's been 2 weeks but I just didn't have the energy. The meal was amazing and he made it such a special night. Our 52nd was actually January 29th but I wasn't up to going out at all.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> That is perfect weather for the Super Bowl as it will help keep outdoor celebrating under control or so I would hope. We have had snow all day today and cold temperatures as well.


From our mouths to Gods ears! That the celebrating doesn't get out of hand, that is. 
We had snow too, thankfully not too much, David is headed to Laramie tomorrow morning in the wee early hours, then I think to Tekonsha again on Tuesday. 
Stay safe on the roads.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Goodness, I'm glad you were able to help the family, that has to be such a stressful situation for them, but knowing that they have such a loving and compassionate church family has to be a great relief. I hope that Bella will be back home again soon, just keep praying for that little one and her family, and hoping for a miracle.
> You do have a wonderfully helpful family, it makes things so much more enjoyable and easier. :sm24:


Poledra, so sorry to hear about Bella being so bad. May God hold her in His loving arms as she makes this most difficult journey through life with so much suffering. May she feel the love she has garnered from all of us and from all who surround her. May the Angels hold her hand each step of the way. You are one of her earthly angels. Love to Bella and the family.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

OH. Joy, I am so sorry Tim is sick. I do hope it isn't this awful flu. Prayers for him and hoping you and DH don't get what he has.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm glad you are feeling better, now to get your energy back, and be fully recovered. Mmm... Margarita's...
> When you go to take your test, just imagine everyone else in their underwear so that you don't get nervous, well, on second though, some people in their underwear would be terrifying. lol


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: 
I'll keep that in mind. Just hoping they don't imagine me in my underwear. :sm12: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I decided I wanted enchiladas, but since processed white flour seems to be an issue for me, I made long grained brown Jasmine rice, then browned ground beef, added onion and bell pepper, spices and jalapenos, then red enchilada sauce and a couple tablespoons of salsa, layered the rice in the bottom of the casserole dish and put the meat mixture over the top of that, then layered on Monterrey Jack cheese and put it in the oven until the cheese was bubbly and browning. Yum, a bit too much jalapeno, but nothing a little sour cream or guac won't cure.
> For dessert I made a gluten free strawberry/rhubarb pie with a crumb topping, it's so good, will be using that recipe again.


Great idea! I found out through the DNA test that I have a major marker for celiac but not all the markers. It sure explains a lot of dietary problems I have had. You may be the same. No full blown celiac, thank goodness, but some of the problems, just enough to cause bad problems from time to time. No fun at all, but that recipe sounds wonderful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Tami, his name is Tony. I couldn't give you his last name even if I could read his signature on my sign-in sheets.
> 
> He seems a sweet, decent young man who cares about his son; and they seem to have a good time together as dad and boy. Yesterday, they came in with the boy's mom who seemed comfortable with both of them and ME. The child is very hyper and constantly moving (which of course caused problems at school) but they both seem to have set limits to over-activity and constraints on his hyperactivity with directed physical activities.
> 
> ...


I hope so too Joy. It is so wonderful that you are touching lives, changing lives, and healing lives.

You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:
> I'll keep that in mind. Just hoping they don't imagine me in my underwear. :sm12: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Great idea! I found out through the DNA test that I have a major marker for celiac but not all the markers. It sure explains a lot of dietary problems I have had. You may be the same. No full blown celiac, thank goodness, but some of the problems, just enough to cause bad problems from time to time. No fun at all, but that recipe sounds wonderful.


That is helpful for you so that you know more or less what to try to avoid. It seems that it's processed white flour that does it, if I use organic wheat flour I don't seem to have a problem, I think it's something in either the bleaching or some other part of the processing. 
Thank you, it all came out really good, David loved the pie too. Well he loved the casserole too, but he realllly likes pie. lol


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> From our mouths to Gods ears! That the celebrating doesn't get out of hand, that is.
> We had snow too, thankfully not too much, David is headed to Laramie tomorrow morning in the wee early hours, then I think to Tekonsha again on Tuesday.
> Stay safe on the roads.


It is suppose to be a snowy week for us so David will have to be careful once he gets to this side of Lake Michigan. Our local roads were slippery all day today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is suppose to be a snowy week for us so David will have to be careful once he gets to this side of Lake Michigan. Our local roads were slippery all day today.


Yuck, thanks, I just let him know.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bless you, Mary. That poor family. They have so many difficult things to face.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

David went on a tying spree today since it was too cold and icky for fishing, he had me take pics of his last batch of the day for Joyce.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Our temp just went up 12 degrees in 20 minutes, we went from 10f to 22f, there is hope that tomorrow I won't freeze to death. lol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Mary, sending positive energy to Bella and family.

Flies look good, Kaye Jo.

I didn't get far with knitting... Ahab conked out on my lap and I don't want to wake him up!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> The whale tour sounds wonderful. And I didn't know that about them either.


We loved it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well we won the Grand final which of course I am thrilled with.
> E was walking around at home today saying Adelaide, finger bun, Adelaide finger bun and then picked up a phone and took it to Vicky saying finger bun. So Vicky had to google finger bun to find a photo for E. Clearly she likes her trips with Grandma. Then Vicky said she has been saying Colin recently and they had no idea why. I thought for a while and then said I play CDs by a Colin. That was it- she had walked up to Brett with a CD saying Colin. Funny the things I find out about her time with me that she says at home.


E is one smart little girl! I love hearing about her.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tami sorry you've been experiencing vertigo. Hopefully it will settle down. I too have been taking OTC for balance issues lately.
> Feels horrible to get up and have such issues. Dr. says it's not vertigo but "abnormality in my inner ear" whatever that means.
> When I questioned him all I got was pretty much what an abnormality was; duh...I knew the definition and wanted specifics from the silly man. Anyway, my other doctor put me on Mucinex Extended that I take twice a day and it seems to be helping better than the OTC the ENT doctor had me on. On a more positive note, your trip sounds so exciting; I'm envious, to say the least! How wonderful to get to meet Sassafras/Joy in person too. And to see all the whales in their natural habitat must have been glorious. Enjoy my dear friend!


You might look for another ENT. Sounds like the crystals in your ear have shifted, though it might be fluid in your ears if the Mucinex is helping. I am fine today.

We had a great time with Joy and her friend today!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Several reciepes for them. DH made a couple....flat taste. Maybe he picked the wrong batter. reciepes. I am going to try again. It makes the frozen ones really good, but we don't like their yucky taste either! Chicken breasts come out terrific. Did prochuitto-wrapped large shrimp, fantastic!Steak is perfect, but does lack the "grill" taste from outdoor grill.


Thanks!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Mary, sending positive energy to Bella and family.
> 
> Flies look good, Kaye Jo.
> 
> I didn't get far with knitting... Ahab conked out on my lap and I don't want to wake him up!


Thank you, I passed that on to David. :sm24:

Isn't it funny how we'll suffer for our little furbies? lol I do the same thing when Grey decides to lay on my arm. I should have gotten a photo of David tying flies with Ryssa on his lap, lol good thing she's so tiny. :sm04:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I've heard that cast iron pans are good for that. I used to have a complete set of the fry pans, but they went the way of all good things; I think Goodwill got them during one of my many moves. I may have to try one again. It's the 'seasoning' of them that has me hesitate. Seems like my mom was seasoning hers after every use.


Seasoning them is easy. Try to get something other than the Lodge brand. They seem to have a rougher finish. Best ever would be to get a used one st a flea market or other sale, that is nice and smooth. Scrub it good and set it on a burner to get hot and completely dry. Wipe it with plain cooking oil and let it sit a bit. Wipe out any extra oil and put it in a low oven for a couple of hours. Remove when cool. Wipe clean. You can put some foil unde it to keep the oven clean. For mine that are well seasoned I wash lightly with soap, yes I know I'm not supposed to, rinse well and heat it to be sure thoroughly dry, wipe with a oiled paper towel and let cool.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> tami_ohio said:
> 
> 
> > It's gorgeous! 76 and sunny. We have had a wonderful afternoon! I am so thankful that Joy's friend Jeanne drove Joy to meet us! Non stop talking! Yes, Sam, my husband does talk on occasion! He is getting much more sociable the last couple of years. We had lunch and then drove through a small part of Joshua Tree National Park. The girls are headed home so they can get there before dark.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well football season is officially over for another season, but the Olympics starts in 4 days, whoohoo!!!! I'm ready to start watching and recording.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Tami, his name is Tony. I couldn't give you his last name even if I could read his signature on my sign-in sheets.
> 
> He seems a sweet, decent young man who cares about his son; and they seem to have a good time together as dad and boy. Yesterday, they came in with the boy's mom who seemed comfortable with both of them and ME. The child is very hyper and constantly moving (which of course caused problems at school) but they both seem to have set limits to over-activity and constraints on his hyperactivity with directed physical activities.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I will keep Tony and family in prayers. Also Bella and family. I saw Kristens post on Facebook.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

After a not so happy start to the day at 6:00 with a phone call from a dear friend 'a DD that her dad passed away last night unexpectedly, and then a text from one of our RV friends that he had a stroke yesterday, but was waiting for a dr to release him when I checked a couple hours ago, we had a fantastic day with Joy and her friend Jeanne! It certainly helped the hurt on our hearts to spend time with 2 wonderful ladies! Our friend went quickly and the way he would have wanted. Unfortunately his wife has essential tremors very bad and can't be alone, so decisions need to be made there. God will see to her needs though. As will her family.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is so cute sonja - love the sleeves. and the 'button' flowers are great. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Just finished what I thought was going to be a dress but I got to thinking of spring and flowers ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Just got a text from Joy. She has just arrived home. It took almost an extra hour for them to make the trip home. Glad they made it safely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> After a not so happy start to the day at 6:00 with a phone call from a dear friend 'a DD that her dad passed away last night unexpectedly, and then a text from one of our RV friends that he had a stroke yesterday, but was waiting for a dr to release him when I checked a couple hours ago, we had a fantastic day with Joy and her friend Jeanne! It certainly helped the hurt on our hearts to spend time with 2 wonderful ladies! Our friend went quickly and the way he would have wanted. Unfortunately his wife has essential tremors very bad and can't be alone, so decisions need to be made there. God will see to her needs though. As will her family.


I'm so sorry about your friends passing Tami, and his wife's difficulties with the tremors, and I hope that your friend that had the stroke is just fine and doesn't have any others. It is good after that news, to be able to spend some lovely time with Joy and her friend. 
HUGS!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

'And we have the highest car theft rate in the country' i wonder why that is. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Oh, insurance is separate. And we have the highest car theft rate in the country...so we won't talk about how much *that* costs. On some cars, it's nearly as much as a car payment, which is one reason I can't buy a newer car. Even if I could make the payment, insurance puts it out of reach. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Just got a text from Joy. She has just arrived home. It took almost an extra hour for them to make the trip home. Glad they made it safely.


That is good news. :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful sweaters julie - really like the pattern on the second. i don't see babies with bonnets on very often. we always wore bonnets on the girls. do babies wear bonnets in NZ? --- sm



Lurker 2 said:


> Repeating my images mainly for Sam's sake, as he doesn't venture out onto Main!
> 
> Marianna Mel Cardigan - no buttons as yet, cream bonnet by Julie some body or other, white cotton bonnet from Kid's Knits book I have.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

with limited advertisements. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> That's really too bad, I think with what we pay for satellite, we should get every channel created.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks so much for stopping by lexiemae - we hope you had a good time with will stop in whenever you are online. there is always an empty chair with your name of it and we will be pouring you fresh hot tea once you are all warm and comfy. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



lexiemae said:


> I just knew this was you when I saw it, it is super cute Sonja, let's hope spring is aroud the corner for us all in the UK )


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> with limited advertisements. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's very cheap. So can you keep it now that you're back in Alabama? Here if we move province to province we have 3 months to change things over to the new one.


No, I had to get an Alabama one.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i prefer mayo which you can use anywhere is asks of miracle whip. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds yummy- Miracle Whip is one of those things that crops up from time to time in Sam's recipes, but we just don't see it ordinarily.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> 'And we have the highest car theft rate in the country' i wonder why that is. --- sam


Your guess is as good as mine. I really do not know why it is that way. Crime has escalated the past few years. I'm sure drugs fuel a lot of it, sadly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great picture - i did not realize that merle and let his beard grow - looks great. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> It's gorgeous! 76 and sunny. We have had a wonderful afternoon! I am so thankful that Joy's friend Jeanne drove Joy to meet us! Non stop talking! Yes, Sam, my husband does talk on occasion! He is getting much more sociable the last couple of years. We had lunch and then drove through a small part of Joshua Tree National Park. The girls are headed home so they can get there before dark.
> 
> Lunch
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami and Merle, you are beautiful loving people. If you haven’t been blessed to meet them know within five minutes of being with them you are instant bff’s and will adopt them as family! we had a wonderful time and Jeanne loved them too. I’m brain dead now as left my house at 8:30 a.m. and didn’t get home until 7:40 p.m. but certainly worth the trip.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that sounds weird but if it works great! Wonder what kind of massage/physio therapist/doctor (?) this is; would be worth checking out. When initially diagnosed with vertigo was sent to a neurologist by my GP and ended up that I had surgery about 15 years ago on the one ear for vertigo. The neurologist did kind of what you described but it made me vomit and the entire room spin. Was told it was due to little tiny calcium crystals floating around hitting the cilia inside the inner ear that caused the dizziness. The surgery worked thank goodness as I'd even roll over in my sleep and it was so bad I'd start vomiting and trying to get up in the mornings/stand was impossible and I would fall back onto the bed. Crazy time but thank goodness not having that now.
Now, the sensation I'm experiencing is not "dizzy" like spinning around but more of a wobbliness which makes me lean or stagger to the left side. Kind of like being a stumbling drunk is how I described to DH.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami & Gwen, some years ago a friend of ours had terrible vertigo, he could hardly stand up, he went to some doctor who told him that inside our ears is something like the little bubble in a carpenters level & occasionally the bubble ends up split in 2 & your body can't decide which bubble to go by. He was sent to either a massage or physio therapist(I forget which), that person, tipped his body around with head down for a couple of minutes & when he stood up, all was fine. It happened again a few years later & he went back to the same therapist & was fine again.
> 
> Fan, terrible about all the drownings.
> 
> Well, must get moving. Ttyl


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very cute! Love the stitch you used on the sleeves. What is it?


Swedenme said:


> Just finished what I thought was going to be a dress but I got to thinking of spring and flowers ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad I kept reading as I was going to say the same thing.


Poledra65 said:


> I only season mine once in a while, but I do cook bacon in it every weekend for David so that keeps it pretty well seasoned, and NEVER use soap on it, except after you buy a brand new one, then season it and don't use soap again, use salt to scrub it out when a paper towel won't do the job. If you use soap, you'll need to re-season it afterwards.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful work Julie.


Lurker 2 said:


> Repeating my images mainly for Sam's sake, as he doesn't venture out onto Main!
> 
> Marianna Mel Cardigan - no buttons as yet, cream bonnet by Julie some body or other, white cotton bonnet from Kid's Knits book I have.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like a salad I've made before called a 7 layer salad. Love it.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I've got supper in the oven,scalloped potatoes, ham, cabbage rolls. I also made salad & the sweet & sour red cabbage- I've been making that whenever I get company as I really like it but don't want to cook it just for me. I've still got one more large head in the cold room from my garden, I'll be interested to see how long it will keep
> 
> I'm just back from DHs cousins, I took her a huge layered salad for tomorrow. I didn't want to take it when I go to the funeral tomorrow ãs I'm afraid it would freeze in the car. The dressing is spread on top like icing on a cake so you can make it a day ahead & it keeps well. In case you aren't familiar with it, you just layer chopped lettuce, celery, onions, peppers( if you want) grated carrot, frozen peas & any other vegetables you like. Mix 1.5-2 cups miracle whip salad dressing with 2 Tablespoons sugar & spread on top. Top with grated cheese, bacon bits & cherry tomatoes- I used some of the dried cherry tomatoes from last years garden. It's a really popular salad here


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great pictures and I'm sure you had a wonderful visit.


tami_ohio said:


> It's gorgeous! 76 and sunny. We have had a wonderful afternoon! I am so thankful that Joy's friend Jeanne drove Joy to meet us! Non stop talking! Yes, Sam, my husband does talk on occasion! He is getting much more sociable the last couple of years. We had lunch and then drove through a small part of Joshua Tree National Park. The girls are headed home so they can get there before dark.
> 
> Lunch
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will be praying for Bella. (and of course you too!)


pacer said:


> What a long day. I went to church early and came home to wash some dishes before heading out to teach for a few hours. After working, I went to get some gas and came home to find out that Bella was at the local ER for 20 hours and nobody had sleep during those hours. She was taken by ambulance as she was quite ill. Her dad road in the ambulance with her. I messaged Kristin to see if they wanted pizza for dinner as she and the kids were home and Scott was taking Bella to the specialty hospital to be admitted there. I did take pizza and a salad to the family as well as other snacks and food items for home and to take to the hospital for Scott to eat as well as Kristin. She will go over to the hospital tomorrow but tonight she is staying home with Faith and Cole who are quite shaken by the events of the past 24 hours. Kristin is scheduled for a hip replacement surgery at the end of this month so I am being scheduled to make some meals and sit at the house for about 4 hours on some afternoons to help out as needed. I told Kristin that I could help with laundry and some of the cleaning she needs to get done. I wasn't planning on taking a meal to them tonight, but when I saw the post on Facebook indicating what was going on, I knew it was a good idea to offer to them. I got pizza for our family as well. My DS#1 has been doing laundry all day for me. I have dishes all washed up. So happy for the teamwork of my family so that I can offer to help Bella's family when needed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful sweaters julie - really like the pattern on the second. i don't see babies with bonnets on very often. we always wore bonnets on the girls. do babies wear bonnets in NZ? --- sm


I think the fashion now is for beanies more often- but Iritana has very definite ideas about what she wants me to make.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i prefer mayo which you can use anywhere is asks of miracle whip. --- sam


Right, thanks Sam- I will tuck that info away.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful work Julie.


Thank you Gwen! I have finished the first sleeve, and cast on the second.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Julie and Sonja, great knitting from you both.


Thank you Mary


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> It's gorgeous! 76 and sunny. We have had a wonderful afternoon! I am so thankful that Joy's friend Jeanne drove Joy to meet us! Non stop talking! Yes, Sam, my husband does talk on occasion! He is getting much more sociable the last couple of years. We had lunch and then drove through a small part of Joshua Tree National Park. The girls are headed home so they can get there before dark.
> 
> Lunch
> 
> ...


Lovely pictures Tami . Glad you were able to meet up this year ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. I'm hanging in there. Julie reminded me I hadn't posted so the days have flown by without realizing it. No energy. DH took me out for our anniversary but I didn't do so great. It's been 2 weeks but I just didn't have the energy. The meal was amazing and he made it such a special night. Our 52nd was actually January 29th but I wasn't up to going out at all.
> 
> Today I studied and studied for my citizenship test and I'm doing great, so now I just hope that my mind doesn't go blank when I take the test.
> 
> ...


Hopefully you are finally on the mend Daralene . Coughs seem to have an awful habit of lingering and sapping all the energy out of a person , do hope yours goes soon .
Wishing you well with you citizenship test although Im sure you will sail through it ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm puppy sitting once again. He's a handful! I just gave him a "cookie" (chicken and sweet potato dog biscuit) and he is happily working on it. I've let him run the house today so he has had adventure. He went potty very well, too.
> 
> Other than that, I did a little sewing, fixed the roast and veggies, crocheted a little (need to add a different color as I ran out of the yarn), and did a bit of laundry. Now I think I'll cast on for a hat.


Sounds like you and puppy are having fun and that he is settling in fine to his new home


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> What a long day. I went to church early and came home to wash some dishes before heading out to teach for a few hours. After working, I went to get some gas and came home to find out that Bella was at the local ER for 20 hours and nobody had sleep during those hours. She was taken by ambulance as she was quite ill. Her dad road in the ambulance with her. I messaged Kristin to see if they wanted pizza for dinner as she and the kids were home and Scott was taking Bella to the specialty hospital to be admitted there. I did take pizza and a salad to the family as well as other snacks and food items for home and to take to the hospital for Scott to eat as well as Kristin. She will go over to the hospital tomorrow but tonight she is staying home with Faith and Cole who are quite shaken by the events of the past 24 hours. Kristin is scheduled for a hip replacement surgery at the end of this month so I am being scheduled to make some meals and sit at the house for about 4 hours on some afternoons to help out as needed. I told Kristin that I could help with laundry and some of the cleaning she needs to get done. I wasn't planning on taking a meal to them tonight, but when I saw the post on Facebook indicating what was going on, I knew it was a good idea to offer to them. I got pizza for our family as well. My DS#1 has been doing laundry all day for me. I have dishes all washed up. So happy for the teamwork of my family so that I can offer to help Bella's family when needed.


So sorry to hear about poor Bella being so poorly , glad you were able to help out again , the whole family must be constantly worn out with worry


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> David went on a tying spree today since it was too cold and icky for fishing, he had me take pics of his last batch of the day for Joyce.


Flies look good


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is so cute sonja - love the sleeves. and the 'button' flowers are great. --- sam


Thank you Sam


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Jackie. Hope you have a great day.


Happy Birthday from me too... :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> We woke up to a dusting of snow, very dry snow too. :sm16:


Brrr.... :sm19:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> It's gorgeous! 76 and sunny. We have had a wonderful afternoon! I am so thankful that Joy's friend Jeanne drove Joy to meet us! Non stop talking! Yes, Sam, my husband does talk on occasion! He is getting much more sociable the last couple of years. We had lunch and then drove through a small part of Joshua Tree National Park. The girls are headed home so they can get there before dark.
> 
> Lunch
> 
> ...


Good to see all of you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> What a long day. I went to church early and came home to wash some dishes before heading out to teach for a few hours. After working, I went to get some gas and came home to find out that Bella was at the local ER for 20 hours and nobody had sleep during those hours. She was taken by ambulance as she was quite ill. Her dad road in the ambulance with her. I messaged Kristin to see if they wanted pizza for dinner as she and the kids were home and Scott was taking Bella to the specialty hospital to be admitted there. I did take pizza and a salad to the family as well as other snacks and food items for home and to take to the hospital for Scott to eat as well as Kristin. She will go over to the hospital tomorrow but tonight she is staying home with Faith and Cole who are quite shaken by the events of the past 24 hours. Kristin is scheduled for a hip replacement surgery at the end of this month so I am being scheduled to make some meals and sit at the house for about 4 hours on some afternoons to help out as needed. I told Kristin that I could help with laundry and some of the cleaning she needs to get done. I wasn't planning on taking a meal to them tonight, but when I saw the post on Facebook indicating what was going on, I knew it was a good idea to offer to them. I got pizza for our family as well. My DS#1 has been doing laundry all day for me. I have dishes all washed up. So happy for the teamwork of my family so that I can offer to help Bella's family when needed.


What a good friend you are. Sending all love and healing thoughts for Bella.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It was so funny the other day, Jennie was on her laptop and said "oh wow, this place has all the houses underground!". I asked her if it was Coober Pedy, Austrailia, lol, she said yes, she want's to live there, until I told her how hot it gets and that that's why most houses are under ground. lol


Well done to you for knowing that! I have never been there.... far too hot for me.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami and Merle, you are beautiful loving people. If you haven't been blessed to meet them know within five minutes of being with them you are instant bff's and will adopt them as family! we had a wonderful time and Jeanne loved them too. I'm brain dead now as left my house at 8:30 a.m. and didn't get home until 7:40 p.m. but certainly worth the trip.


Glad you enjoyed your day. How far did you have to drive to meet up?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just finished what I thought was going to be a dress but I got to thinking of spring and flowers ????


Oh wow, that is just adorable!! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

siouxann said:


> Snow is gorgeous - - - on a Christmas card. I think I could be perfectly happy to decorate a palm instead of a pine. It is seriously snowing here right now. looks like at least 2 inches on my deck. After the snow we are supposed to get freezing rain then sleet, and then just rain. Think I'll go make another cup of tea.


Ugh the freezing rain and sleet sounds miserable. :sm19:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It was so funny the other day, Jennie was on her laptop and said "oh wow, this place has all the houses underground!". I asked her if it was Coober Pedy, Austrailia, lol, she said yes, she want's to live there, until I told her how hot it gets and that that's why most houses are under ground. lol


It is a fascinating place- and the houses really do stay cool- but I wouldn't want to live there either. It's hot enough here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Repeating my images mainly for Sam's sake, as he doesn't venture out onto Main!
> 
> Marianna Mel Cardigan - no buttons as yet, cream bonnet by Julie some body or other, white cotton bonnet from Kid's Knits book I have.


They are all lovely. And please do post your work here also coz I for one dont often see it on Main.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Woken up at 6.45 by Brett ringing to say Vicky had gastro and he thought he was coming down with it. Could I come over ASAP for a couple of hours. 10 hours later I left! But I did realise that 2 hours was not realistic.
Hard work with 2! But at least not needing to give Gordon bottles as Vicky was there feeding him when needed.
The highlight was Gordon kissing me! I was kissing him on the cheek and swapping cheeks and he turned his head to me with open mouth onto my cheek. Not once but a number of times. And then again when I kissed him goodbye he did it and Vicky said he's kissing you. He is such a sociable little boy He just loves people. Unlike his sister who takes her time- I was thinking today that they are in reverse of the norms for their genders!
Heard E pronouncing Grandma Margaret today- and oddly enough she gets the 'ar' in my name really well but twists it in Carol! Just like she has a nap, but babies wear appies. Grandma Carol and Grandpa came later in the day and took E to their place for the night as they were having her tomorrow anyway. SO V & B only have Gordon overnight.
I was having lunch with a friend today so changed the venue to near V&Bs and took E. She behaved herself beautifully. Enjoyed the lunch. Kate with a week in Scotland what should a first time visitor do? Also similar time in Ireland. They are heading to the UK in May. Her DH turns 60 in April- 2 years ago they took D and I out for tea and a movie for my 60th and we enjoyed it so much we thought we would do that for each of the 60ths so David's and my shout this time. Set a tentative date.
V goes back to work tomorrow! Well assuming she is well enough. Hasn't vomited since about midnight so being contagious isn't an issue. So tomorrow is my first official day having Gordon. Doing the first few times at their place as having work done here when we need to get out so figured that no point him getting used to the place and then miss a couple of times. And also in a couple of months he will be a different child. So I have all I need for a 6 month old but not 4 month old.
In out next hot spell with temperatures expected between mid 90s to low 100s over the next few days.

Don'y know if other places have Baby Chinos. They use froth from making coffees for kids. Some just do the froth with choc sprinkled on top but others make them more complex. This was todays for E! Can't see from the photo but it is just a very small cup. And 'just' a cafe not a specialised coffee place.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is what the surgeon said was probably helping get my hands right, that I am prepared to rest them when painful, but exercising them at other times.


 :sm24: And are your hands still improving?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Very cute! Love the stitch you used on the sleeves. What is it?


Cant remember what its called but very easy 4 row pattern over even amount of stitches

Row 1*K2 tog , YO*
Row 2 purl ( or knit if in the round )
Row 3 *YO, K2tog
Row 4 purl ( or knit if in round )


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They did away with the TV licence here, yoinks ago- it was costing too much in administration, but I seem to remember was only about $10 per year.


We had them but it can't have been long. TV didn't arrive until 1956 and I think I was a child when they got rid of them. 
Looked it up. 1974 abolished it (so I was a little older than I thought). Also had radio licenses until then (started in the 1930s to fund the ABC. Now funded from general government revenue).

New Zealand abolished the radio and TV license fee in 1999 (but had changed its name by then so not called a license).


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> It's gorgeous! 76 and sunny. We have had a wonderful afternoon! I am so thankful that Joy's friend Jeanne drove Joy to meet us! Non stop talking! Yes, Sam, my husband does talk on occasion! He is getting much more sociable the last couple of years. We had lunch and then drove through a small part of Joshua Tree National Park. The girls are headed home so they can get there before dark.
> 
> Lunch
> 
> ...


Great photos thanks for sharing.... great that you all enjoyed your afternoon. :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh wow, that is just adorable!! :sm11:


Thanks Cathy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> TV liscence? That's a new one on me. I hope our government doesn't hear about it or some fool with think it a new way to get $$ from us????. Ãs it is now TV programming is highway robbery we split it with DS, thank goodness, $120/month, we pay $60. Local TV used to be free but they changed how it's broadcast from analog to digital so now if you want anything you have to have cable if in town or satellite (dish) if rural


Neither Canada nor the US ever had them. 
I found a Wikipedia article which is where I have picked up all this information! According to this article only 12 countries have never had one. 32 have them still and 17 have abolished them. Clearly it is not comprehensive as there are more than 61 countries


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Goodness, I'm glad you were able to help the family, that has to be such a stressful situation for them, but knowing that they have such a loving and compassionate church family has to be a great relief. I hope that Bella will be back home again soon, just keep praying for that little one and her family, and hoping for a miracle.
> You do have a wonderfully helpful family, it makes things so much more enjoyable and easier. :sm24:


RE Pacer..... ditto. I hope Bella improves, poor little girl. You are an amazing help to them all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Our temp just went up 12 degrees in 20 minutes, we went from 10f to 22f, there is hope that tomorrow I won't freeze to death. lol


Good to hear!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thought of you Margaret when I saw these socks free pattern
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/seiran-socks


Look I will need to do them some time too! Maybe Christmas. Or just because.
We knitters are so good at enabling each other aren't we? As if we even needed help :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's really too bad, I think with what we pay for satellite, we should get every channel created.


DO you have any free to air channels (stations you don't pay anything for?).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Repeating my images mainly for Sam's sake, as he doesn't venture out onto Main!
> 
> Marianna Mel Cardigan - no buttons as yet, cream bonnet by Julie some body or other, white cotton bonnet from Kid's Knits book I have.


They are good Julie- a bit different to what you so often knit.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds yummy- Miracle Whip is one of those things that crops up from time to time in Sam's recipes, but we just don't see it ordinarily.


Same here


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Marilyn , saw your town/ city on the tv today as they were interviewing all the sports fans getting ready for the game
> Lots of snow ❄


That reminds me- Marilyn or someone from over that a way- why is a football game called super bowl?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It's gorgeous! 76 and sunny. We have had a wonderful afternoon! I am so thankful that Joy's friend Jeanne drove Joy to meet us! Non stop talking! Yes, Sam, my husband does talk on occasion! He is getting much more sociable the last couple of years. We had lunch and then drove through a small part of Joshua Tree National Park. The girls are headed home so they can get there before dark.
> 
> Lunch
> 
> ...


How wonderful to catch up. It's such fun catching up KTPers. I've managed to catch with all our regulars here on the TP in the Southern Hemisphere expect Fan as she joined since I was over there. And most of them a couple of times. And yes non-stop chatting-and not only knitting either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. I'm hanging in there. Julie reminded me I hadn't posted so the days have flown by without realizing it. No energy. DH took me out for our anniversary but I didn't do so great. It's been 2 weeks but I just didn't have the energy. The meal was amazing and he made it such a special night. Our 52nd was actually January 29th but I wasn't up to going out at all.
> 
> Today I studied and studied for my citizenship test and I'm doing great, so now I just hope that my mind doesn't go blank when I take the test.
> 
> ...


When is your test Daralene? Soon I seem to remember


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Woken up at 6.45 by Brett ringing to say Vicky had gastro and he thought he was coming down with it. Could I come over ASAP for a couple of hours. 10 hours later I left! But I did realise that 2 hours was not realistic.
> Hard work with 2! But at least not needing to give Gordon bottles as Vicky was there feeding him when needed.
> The highlight was Gordon kissing me! I was kissing him on the cheek and swapping cheeks and he turned his head to me with open mouth onto my cheek. Not once but a number of times. And then again when I kissed him goodbye he did it and Vicky said he's kissing you. He is such a sociable little boy He just loves people. Unlike his sister who takes her time- I was thinking today that they are in reverse of the norms for their genders!
> Heard E pronouncing Grandma Margaret today- and oddly enough she gets the 'ar' in my name really well but twists it in Carol! Just like she has a nap, but babies wear appies. Grandma Carol and Grandpa came later in the day and took E to their place for the night as they were having her tomorrow anyway. SO V & B only have Gordon overnight.
> ...


Re - What a first time visitor to Scotland should do?......This website should give them plenty of inspiration. https://www.visitscotland.com/ Personally I would say Edinburgh is a must as is our west coast.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Cashmeregma said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone. I'm hanging in there. Julie reminded me I hadn't posted so the days have flown by without realizing it. No energy. DH took me out for our anniversary but I didn't do so great. It's been 2 weeks but I just didn't have the energy. The meal was amazing and he made it such a special night. Our 52nd was actually January 29th but I wasn't up to going out at all.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> They are all lovely. And please do post your work here also coz I for one dont often see it on Main.


Thank you Cathy, I will keep that in mind!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> What a long day. I went to church early and came home to wash some dishes before heading out to teach for a few hours. After working, I went to get some gas and came home to find out that Bella was at the local ER for 20 hours and nobody had sleep during those hours. She was taken by ambulance as she was quite ill. Her dad road in the ambulance with her. I messaged Kristin to see if they wanted pizza for dinner as she and the kids were home and Scott was taking Bella to the specialty hospital to be admitted there. I did take pizza and a salad to the family as well as other snacks and food items for home and to take to the hospital for Scott to eat as well as Kristin. She will go over to the hospital tomorrow but tonight she is staying home with Faith and Cole who are quite shaken by the events of the past 24 hours. Kristin is scheduled for a hip replacement surgery at the end of this month so I am being scheduled to make some meals and sit at the house for about 4 hours on some afternoons to help out as needed. I told Kristin that I could help with laundry and some of the cleaning she needs to get done. I wasn't planning on taking a meal to them tonight, but when I saw the post on Facebook indicating what was going on, I knew it was a good idea to offer to them. I got pizza for our family as well. My DS#1 has been doing laundry all day for me. I have dishes all washed up. So happy for the teamwork of my family so that I can offer to help Bella's family when needed.


The poor family- but it seems a long time since she was last in- is that right?
Good that your family are pulling their weight so you can help the family out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Woken up at 6.45 by Brett ringing to say Vicky had gastro and he thought he was coming down with it. Could I come over ASAP for a couple of hours. 10 hours later I left! But I did realise that 2 hours was not realistic.
> Hard work with 2! But at least not needing to give Gordon bottles as Vicky was there feeding him when needed.
> The highlight was Gordon kissing me! I was kissing him on the cheek and swapping cheeks and he turned his head to me with open mouth onto my cheek. Not once but a number of times. And then again when I kissed him goodbye he did it and Vicky said he's kissing you. He is such a sociable little boy He just loves people. Unlike his sister who takes her time- I was thinking today that they are in reverse of the norms for their genders!
> Heard E pronouncing Grandma Margaret today- and oddly enough she gets the 'ar' in my name really well but twists it in Carol! Just like she has a nap, but babies wear appies. Grandma Carol and Grandpa came later in the day and took E to their place for the night as they were having her tomorrow anyway. SO V & B only have Gordon overnight.
> ...


Glad it worked out to be a sort of good day- how delightful the little boy is so demonstrative.
I love the chino!
In many ways I hope Vicky has recovered well enough to be able to start work- gastro is not fun.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much. It is Feb. 15th at 10:45. I sure appreciate the prayers and thoughts.


The extra week will be good- give you more time to recover from being sick. Didn't you say once that in practice tests you are doing very well? Just remember that when you go in- you know you know the information.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: And are your hands still improving?


It has been a bit backwards on the left- but 2.75mm needles are very fine! I have largely rested them today- (my hands) because in the morning I was doing the grocery shopping.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> We had them but it can't have been long. TV didn't arrive until 1956 and I think I was a child when they got rid of them.
> Looked it up. 1974 abolished it (so I was a little older than I thought). Also had radio licenses until then (started in the 1930s to fund the ABC. Now funded from general government revenue).
> 
> New Zealand abolished the radio and TV license fee in 1999 (but had changed its name by then so not called a license).


I was aware it was after Fale and I had married, but would have had difficulty naming the date. It was in effect a licence. I think it may have been called the Broadcasting Fee.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Woken up at 6.45 by Brett ringing to say Vicky had gastro and he thought he was coming down with it. Could I come over ASAP for a couple of hours. 10 hours later I left! But I did realise that 2 hours was not realistic.
> Hard work with 2! But at least not needing to give Gordon bottles as Vicky was there feeding him when needed.
> The highlight was Gordon kissing me! I was kissing him on the cheek and swapping cheeks and he turned his head to me with open mouth onto my cheek. Not once but a number of times. And then again when I kissed him goodbye he did it and Vicky said he's kissing you. He is such a sociable little boy He just loves people. Unlike his sister who takes her time- I was thinking today that they are in reverse of the norms for their genders!
> Heard E pronouncing Grandma Margaret today- and oddly enough she gets the 'ar' in my name really well but twists it in Carol! Just like she has a nap, but babies wear appies. Grandma Carol and Grandpa came later in the day and took E to their place for the night as they were having her tomorrow anyway. SO V & B only have Gordon overnight.
> ...


You are such a good grandma Margaret not surprising Gordan is giving you kisses , funny how siblings can be so completely different , Elizabeth sounds a bit like my youngest he is a lot more out going than he used to be but still takes his time to get to know people
Love the chino although I was looking for trousers when I first read it till it sunk in my head ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> RE Pacer..... ditto. I hope Bella improves, poor little girl. You are an amazing help to them all.


From me too. I find it hard to comprehend how the family copes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> They are good Julie- a bit different to what you so often knit.


They are indeed different! I am actually not very keen on knitting baby stuff- but oddly will happily tackle my Ganseys!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Same here


Sam says you can substitute Mayo.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now that sounds weird but if it works great! Wonder what kind of massage/physio therapist/doctor (?) this is; would be worth checking out. When initially diagnosed with vertigo was sent to a neurologist by my GP and ended up that I had surgery about 15 years ago on the one ear for vertigo. The neurologist did kind of what you described but it made me vomit and the entire room spin. Was told it was due to little tiny calcium crystals floating around hitting the cilia inside the inner ear that caused the dizziness. The surgery worked thank goodness as I'd even roll over in my sleep and it was so bad I'd start vomiting and trying to get up in the mornings/stand was impossible and I would fall back onto the bed. Crazy time but thank goodness not having that now.
> Now, the sensation I'm experiencing is not "dizzy" like spinning around but more of a wobbliness which makes me lean or stagger to the left side. Kind of like being a stumbling drunk is how I described to DH.


Is getting drunk :sm02: a new experience? If so and you haven't already you should have it checked.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Re - What a first time visitor to Scotland should do?......This website should give them plenty of inspiration. https://www.visitscotland.com/ Personally I would say Edinburgh is a must as is our west coast.


Thanks Kate- sent her the link and your info.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was aware it was after Fale and I had married, but would have had difficulty naming the date. It was in effect a licence. I think it may have been called the Broadcasting Fee.


I think you remember rightly. Trying to avoid it sounding like a license while having one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I think you remember rightly. Trying to avoid it sounding like a license while having one.


 :sm24:

A sad Anniversary today- it is Prof Valerie's birthday. What a fine, loving, and gifted Scientist/person she was. I must get back to the local Library and borrow her book on Ireland again.

Another departed Tea Party goer- a few days ago it was Agnescr's birthday.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra, let David know that his nymph and streamers look great. He will so enjoy fishing those.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam says you can substitute Mayo.


I think Miracle Whip is sweeter and had more tang. Maybe add a little sugar or honey and a little vinegar to mayo.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> I think Miracle Whip is sweeter and had more tang. Maybe add a little sugar or honey and a little vinegar to mayo.


http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/miracle-whip-from-mayonnaise-267595

The internet has everything!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> That reminds me- Marilyn or someone from over that a way- why is a football game called super bowl?


I don't know, but it is the championship game of the year played by the top teams of the two major leagues of US professional football. This one was the 52nd SuperBowl. I would guess playing in a SuperBowl is the dream of every pro player. There is a big trophy that goes to the winning team, and every athlete that plays in it gets a large ornate ring that is highly prized.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Cant remember what its called but very easy 4 row pattern over even amount  of stitches
> 
> Row 1*K2 tog , YO*
> Row 2 purl ( or knit if in the round )
> ...


Thanks! Jotted it down; might try it for a scarf. Do the edges curl? Might add a little border.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

machriste said:


> I don't know, but it is the championship game of the year played by the top teams of the two major leagues of US professional football. This one was the 52nd SuperBowl. I would guess playing in a SuperBowl is the dream of every pro player. There is a big trophy that goes to the winning team, and every athlete that plays in it gets a large ornate ring that is highly prized.


And a LARGE amount of money to both the winners (more) and the losers.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Margaret, a lot of the stadiums are known as "bowls" because of the way they are shaped. The US has several "bowl games" through the season (the Rose Bowl, for instance, a traditional college game usually played on New Year's Day); this last one for the professional teams is the "super bowl" because it is supposed to be the biggest game of the season.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....many, many years ago I was quite a "partier" so no getting drunk is not a new experience just one I gave up a long time ago.
I have had it check now by two different doctors....the balance issue that is.


darowil said:


> Is getting drunk :sm02: a new experience? If so and you haven't already you should have it checked.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Flies look good


 :sm24: He's getting better at it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so sorry about your friends passing Tami, and his wife's difficulties with the tremors, and I hope that your friend that had the stroke is just fine and doesn't have any others. It is good after that news, to be able to spend some lovely time with Joy and her friend.
> HUGS!!!


Thank you. J is back home in the RV with instructions to talk to his regular cardiologist. Spending time with Joy and Jeanne sure was balm for the soul.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well done to you for knowing that! I have never been there.... far too hot for me.


Watched it on House Hunters International. :sm04:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i prefer mayo which you can use anywhere is asks of miracle whip. --- sam


Except in my crying cucumbers! Can't substitute mayo for Miracle whip in those.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> great picture - i did not realize that merle and let his beard grow - looks great. --- sam


Yes, almost 18 months now. Told him if he shaves it if now, he will have to shave every day. None of this once or twice a week crap he used to do! I don't like scratchy faces.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami and Merle, you are beautiful loving people. If you haven't been blessed to meet them know within five minutes of being with them you are instant bff's and will adopt them as family! we had a wonderful time and Jeanne loved them too. I'm brain dead now as left my house at 8:30 a.m. and didn't get home until 7:40 p.m. but certainly worth the trip.


Right back at you dear sister!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now that sounds weird but if it works great! Wonder what kind of massage/physio therapist/doctor (?) this is; would be worth checking out. When initially diagnosed with vertigo was sent to a neurologist by my GP and ended up that I had surgery about 15 years ago on the one ear for vertigo. The neurologist did kind of what you described but it made me vomit and the entire room spin. Was told it was due to little tiny calcium crystals floating around hitting the cilia inside the inner ear that caused the dizziness. The surgery worked thank goodness as I'd even roll over in my sleep and it was so bad I'd start vomiting and trying to get up in the mornings/stand was impossible and I would fall back onto the bed. Crazy time but thank goodness not having that now.
> Now, the sensation I'm experiencing is not "dizzy" like spinning around but more of a wobbliness which makes me lean or stagger to the left side. Kind of like being a stumbling drunk is how I described to DH.


Check with a dr again please. I do that all the time but usually to the right. Can't do the heal to toe sobriety test. Dr grabbed hold of me before I finished the second step.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great pictures and I'm sure you had a wonderful visit.


We did!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Right, thanks Sam- I will tuck that info away.


Miracle Whip is sweeter. It is called a salad dressing instead of mayo. Also maybe a bit creamier? I think mayo is thicker/denser?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> It is a fascinating place- and the houses really do stay cool- but I wouldn't want to live there either. It's hot enough here.


It is, but I'm with you, I'd love to visit, but no way do I want to live there. And it's so far from anyplace else.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Woken up at 6.45 by Brett ringing to say Vicky had gastro and he thought he was coming down with it. Could I come over ASAP for a couple of hours. 10 hours later I left! But I did realise that 2 hours was not realistic.
> Hard work with 2! But at least not needing to give Gordon bottles as Vicky was there feeding him when needed.
> The highlight was Gordon kissing me! I was kissing him on the cheek and swapping cheeks and he turned his head to me with open mouth onto my cheek. Not once but a number of times. And then again when I kissed him goodbye he did it and Vicky said he's kissing you. He is such a sociable little boy He just loves people. Unlike his sister who takes her time- I was thinking today that they are in reverse of the norms for their genders!
> Heard E pronouncing Grandma Margaret today- and oddly enough she gets the 'ar' in my name really well but twists it in Carol! Just like she has a nap, but babies wear appies. Grandma Carol and Grandpa came later in the day and took E to their place for the night as they were having her tomorrow anyway. SO V & B only have Gordon overnight.
> ...


Sorry to hear that Vicki and Brett were unwell, I hope that they are indeed back to being fine. Awe, Gordon is such a sweetie! 
Love E's baby chino!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> DO you have any free to air channels (stations you don't pay anything for?).


Well, we do and we don't, if you live someplace that the digital box works (we had one in Texas that worked fine), then you can get the local and the Public broadcasting stations, if you live in someplace that they don't work well (our current house), then no, we have to have satellite or cable.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Woken up at 6.45 by Brett ringing to say Vicky had gastro and he thought he was coming down with it. Could I come over ASAP for a couple of hours. 10 hours later I left! But I did realise that 2 hours was not realistic.
> Hard work with 2! But at least not needing to give Gordon bottles as Vicky was there feeding him when needed.
> The highlight was Gordon kissing me! I was kissing him on the cheek and swapping cheeks and he turned his head to me with open mouth onto my cheek. Not once but a number of times. And then again when I kissed him goodbye he did it and Vicky said he's kissing you. He is such a sociable little boy He just loves people. Unlike his sister who takes her time- I was thinking today that they are in reverse of the norms for their genders!
> Heard E pronouncing Grandma Margaret today- and oddly enough she gets the 'ar' in my name really well but twists it in Carol! Just like she has a nap, but babies wear appies. Grandma Carol and Grandpa came later in the day and took E to their place for the night as they were having her tomorrow anyway. SO V & B only have Gordon overnight.
> ...


Sorry to hear V & B are sick. Sweet times with E and G. Good times with good friends. Cute cafe.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, for Jeanne and me it was 160 miles each way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> I think Miracle Whip is sweeter and had more tang. Maybe add a little sugar or honey and a little vinegar to mayo.


Thank you for that tip, Marilyn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/miracle-whip-from-mayonnaise-267595
> 
> The internet has everything!


Goodness me! Thank you Rookie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Miracle Whip is sweeter. It is called a salad dressing instead of mayo. Also maybe a bit creamier? I think mayo is thicker/denser?


 :sm24:


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Seasoning them is easy. Try to get something other than the Lodge brand. They seem to have a rougher finish. Best ever would be to get a used one st a flea market or other sale, that is nice and smooth. Scrub it good and set it on a burner to get hot and completely dry. Wipe it with plain cooking oil and let it sit a bit. Wipe out any extra oil and put it in a low oven for a couple of hours. Remove when cool. Wipe clean. You can put some foil unde it to keep the oven clean. For mine that are well seasoned I wash lightly with soap, yes I know I'm not supposed to, rinse well and heat it to be sure thoroughly dry, wipe with a oiled paper towel and let cool.


Do you put the oil on just the inside, or do you wipe the outside, too?


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Right, thanks Sam- I will tuck that info away.


I don't use Miracle Whip, either. It's too sweet for me. Used to use Helmans all the time, but find that Aldi's Burmans tastes almost the same.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Sending prayers for healing to Bella, and for strength to her family.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

darowil said:


> Woken up at 6.45 by Brett ringing to say Vicky had gastro and he thought he was coming down with it. Could I come over ASAP for a couple of hours. 10 hours later I left! But I did realise that 2 hours was not realistic.
> Hard work with 2! But at least not needing to give Gordon bottles as Vicky was there feeding him when needed.
> The highlight was Gordon kissing me! I was kissing him on the cheek and swapping cheeks and he turned his head to me with open mouth onto my cheek. Not once but a number of times. And then again when I kissed him goodbye he did it and Vicky said he's kissing you. He is such a sociable little boy He just loves people. Unlike his sister who takes her time- I was thinking today that they are in reverse of the norms for their genders!
> 
> Don'y know if other places have Baby Chinos. They use froth from making coffees for kids. Some just do the froth with choc sprinkled on top but others make them more complex. This was todays for E! Can't see from the photo but it is just a very small cup. And 'just' a cafe not a specialised coffee place.


What an adorable cup for a youngster! so cute!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Except in my crying cucumbers! Can't substitute mayo for Miracle whip in those.


Crying cucumbers?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Angelam, for Jeanne and me it was 160 miles each way.


Thanks Joy. Just curious!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> That reminds me- Marilyn or someone from over that a way- why is a football game called super bowl?


Here you go, this explains it better than I can, but it all originates from the Rose Bowl game and the Super Bowl is the NFL version to end the season. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bowl_game


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24:
> 
> A sad Anniversary today- it is Prof Valerie's birthday. What a fine, loving, and gifted Scientist/person she was. I must get back to the local Library and borrow her book on Ireland again.
> 
> Another departed Tea Party goer- a few days ago it was Agnescr's birthday.


Happy Birthday Valerie, wherever you are in the universe, and also Agnescr. 
By the way, we haven't heard from TNS lately either, hope she is just busy taking care of the inlaws.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Poledra, let David know that his nymph and streamers look great. He will so enjoy fishing those.


Thank you Joyce, he said thank you, also, he's addicted, he was listing off the things he needs me to order. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

:sm23: Gizmo just came out carrying the disposable aluminum pie pan that David had put on the floor, lol, he's so funny, if it's able to be picked up and carried away, he picks it up and takes it to his bed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. J is back home in the RV with instructions to talk to his regular cardiologist. Spending time with Joy and Jeanne sure was balm for the soul.


That is good, hopefully he won't have anymore issues.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

My KP friend MaryLou from Philadelphia just emailed me, they are very happy the Eagles won the Super Bowl game. It was on our news last night and looked very exciting. 
Hope dear wee Bella comes through yet another spell in hospital, that family certainly have major struggles in life.

I have had yet another twist in the tale of SIL. I was talking to her neighbour, who asked if we had contact from friends, so told her they are in England. She then asked if the family had received their items. So I told her no etc. She then said they knew they were supposed to get them, because when she delivered the paintings after having them cleaned for SIL, they were there and SIL specifically told them who was to inherit them. She’s angry so am I! Will keep that news to myself until such time I hear whether nephew is taking things further. Feel stuck in the middle of a big mess and rather betrayed as well. They are just material things but sentimental value too. Was ready to put it to rest but this news has me upset all over again. Rant over!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> My KP friend MaryLou from Philadelphia just emailed me, they are very happy the Eagles won the Super Bowl game. It was on our news last night and looked very exciting.
> Hope dear wee Bella comes through yet another spell in hospital, that family certainly have major struggles in life.
> 
> I have had yet another twist in the tale of SIL. I was talking to her neighbour, who asked if we had contact from friends, so told her they are in England. She then asked if the family had received their items. So I told her no etc. She then said they knew they were supposed to get them, because when she delivered the paintings after having them cleaned for SIL, they were there and SIL specifically told them who was to inherit them. She's angry so am I! Will keep that news to myself until such time I hear whether nephew is taking things further. Feel stuck in the middle of a big mess and rather betrayed as well. They are just material things but sentimental value too. Was ready to put it to rest but this news has me upset all over again. Rant over!!


Oh dear! That's what I was afraid you were going to find out, that's just so sad that they didn't honor her wishes, that's just so wrong. Hugs!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Repeating my images mainly for Sam's sake, as he doesn't venture out onto Main!
> 
> Marianna Mel Cardigan - no buttons as yet, cream bonnet by Julie some body or other, white cotton bonnet from Kid's Knits book I have.


Some gorgeous knitting Julie!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you. J is back home in the RV with instructions to talk to his regular cardiologist. Spending time with Joy and Jeanne sure was balm for the soul.


Oh dear. Hoping he will be ok.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Darowil, so sorry to hear V and DH are ill. Hope the wee ones and you don't catch it. I was feeling Gordon's big kisses on your cheek with automatic memories from the past with son and grandchildren. How I enjoy the stories of all our wee ones. Wonder how NanaCaren's youngest one is doing. He and Kate's wee grandson, not so wee any more, were about the same age.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

DesertJoy/Sasafrass, so glad you got to meet Tami and her DH. I didn't realize that would be such a long trip for you but it sure was. Are you near the border to Las Vegas?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

siouxann said:


> I don't use Miracle Whip, either. It's too sweet for me. Used to use Helmans all the time, but find that Aldi's Burmans tastes almost the same.


None of those are imported here!!!!! To my knowledge- Fan has tracked down a grocer importing US goods- but they are way over town!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Birthday Valerie, wherever you are in the universe, and also Agnescr.
> By the way, we haven't heard from TNS lately either, hope she is just busy taking care of the inlaws.


 :sm24: Loving thoughts to them both!

I have been meaning to contact Lin for a while- bit late at the moment, but I will get onto it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear! That's what I was afraid you were going to find out, that's just so sad that they didn't honor her wishes, that's just so wrong. Hugs!


My sentiments too, Fan!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Birthday Valerie, wherever you are in the universe, and also Agnescr.
> By the way, we haven't heard from TNS lately either, hope she is just busy taking care of the inlaws.


Ive seen the odd post from Lin over on main


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Some gorgeous knitting Julie!


Thank you Daralene! Have you been able to do any knitting at all, lately- or just keeping up with house work?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ive seen the odd post from Lin over on main


Good!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear! That's what I was afraid you were going to find out, that's just so sad that they didn't honor her wishes, that's just so wrong. Hugs!


Hugs from me too Fan.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

this has done the rounds before, I am certain- but it is still funny! from mjs.

You can’t make this stuff up.

Obviously before spell check...
Some really funny ones... 
The Church Ladies bulletins
They're Back! Those wonderful Church Bulletins! Thank God for the church ladies with typewriters. These sentences actually appeared in church bulletins or were announced at church services:

--------------------------

The Fasting & Prayer Conference includes meals.

-------------------------- 

Scouts are saving aluminum cans, bottles and other items to be recycled. Proceeds will be used to cripple children.

--------------------------

The sermon this morning: Jesus Walks on the Water. The sermon tonight: 'Searching for Jesus.'

--------------------------

Ladies, don't forget the rummage sale. It's a chance to get rid of those things not worth keeping around the house. Bring your husbands.

--------------------------

Don't let worry kill you off - let the Church help.

--------------------------

Miss Charlene Mason sang, 'I will not pass this way again,' giving obvious pleasure to the congregation.

--------------------------

For those of you who have children and don't know it, we have a nursery downstairs.

--------------------------

Next Thursday there will be tryouts for the choir. They need all the help they can get.

--------------------------

Irving Benson and Jessie Carter were married on October 24 in the church. So ends a friendship that began in their school days.

--------------------------

A bean supper will be held on Tuesday evening in the church hall. Music will follow.

--------------------------

At the evening service tonight, the sermon topic will be 'What Is Hell?' Come early and listen to our choir practice.

--------------------------

Eight new choir robes are currently needed due to the addition of several new members and to the deterioration of some older ones.

--------------------------

Please place your donation in the envelope along with the deceased person you want remembered.

--------------------------

The church will host an evening of fine dining, super entertainment and gracious hostility.

--------------------------

Pot-luck supper Sunday at 5:00 PM - prayer and medication to follow.

--------------------------

The ladies of the Church have cast off clothing of every kind. They may be seen in the basement on Friday afternoon.

--------------------------

This evening at 7 PM there will be a hymn singing in the park across from the Church. Bring a blanket and come prepared to sin.

--------------------------

The pastor would appreciate it if the ladies of the Congregation would lend him their electric girdles for the pancake breakfast next Sunday.

--------------------------

Low Self-Esteem Support Group will meet Thursday at 7 PM. Please use the back door.

--------------------------

The eighth-graders will be presenting Shakespeare's Hamlet in the Church basement Friday at 7 PM. The congregation is invited to attend this tragedy.

--------------------------

Weight Watchers will meet at 7 PM at the First Presbyterian Church. Please use large double door at the side entrance.

--------------------------

And this one just about sums them all up:

The Associate Minister unveiled the church's new campaign slogan last Sunday:

'I Upped My Pledge - Up Yours.'


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you re the family saga. It’s hard to let go, because it’s all so unfair, but know I need to.
Today 6th is our National day, so a public holiday. Himself wanted new shirts to wear at Easter for his brothers 80th birthday party, so off to the mall again.
He got what he wanted and I was looking for an evening jacket to wear with my dress but no luck yet, will keep looking. There’s plenty of time so something will show up to suit.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely if I ever find some plain coloured sock yarn think I would like to knit them


I was just on facebook and thought of you when I saw these slippers. I don't know if you crochet though. If not, someone else might be interested - they are really cute.

http://tidd.ly/522/19258

That's strange - it didn't work. I'll try something else.

Try this one:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/478075389/crochet-pattern-vans-style-baby-sneakers

but it is a paid pattern.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> this has done the rounds before, I am certain- but it is still funny! from mjs.
> 
> You can't make this stuff up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Check with a dr again please. I do that all the time but usually to the right. Can't do the heal to toe sobriety test. Dr grabbed hold of me before I finished the second step.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Loving thoughts to them both!
> 
> I have been meaning to contact Lin for a while- bit late at the moment, but I will get onto it!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> this has done the rounds before, I am certain- but it is still funny! from mjs.
> 
> You can't make this stuff up.
> 
> ...


It's always funny!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> this has done the rounds before, I am certain- but it is still funny! from mjs.
> 
> You can't make this stuff up.
> 
> ...


They are funny Julie ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I was just on facebook and thought of you when I saw these slippers. I don't know if you crochet though. If not, someone else might be interested - they are really cute.
> 
> http://tidd.ly/522/19258
> 
> That's strange - it didn't work. I'll try something else.


I can crochet and thank you for thinking about me but I cant open the link just comes up error


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up and marking spot. Sending well wishes and prayers for all in need...which truth be told is ALL of us! {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It's gorgeous! 76 and sunny. We have had a wonderful afternoon! I am so thankful that Joy's friend Jeanne drove Joy to meet us! Non stop talking! Yes, Sam, my husband does talk on occasion! He is getting much more sociable the last couple of years. We had lunch and then drove through a small part of Joshua Tree National Park. The girls are headed home so they can get there before dark.
> 
> Lunch
> 
> ...


How great that you were able to meet up. Looks like you had a delicious lunch. Lovely photo of the three of you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. I'm hanging in there. Julie reminded me I hadn't posted so the days have flown by without realizing it. No energy. DH took me out for our anniversary but I didn't do so great. It's been 2 weeks but I just didn't have the energy. The meal was amazing and he made it such a special night. Our 52nd was actually January 29th but I wasn't up to going out at all.
> 
> Today I studied and studied for my citizenship test and I'm doing great, so now I just hope that my mind doesn't go blank when I take the test.
> 
> ...


It sure is taking you a long time to recover. I hope you'll feel better soon. Hope the margarita helped a bit. I'm sure you'll do fine on the test.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> What a long day. I went to church early and came home to wash some dishes before heading out to teach for a few hours. After working, I went to get some gas and came home to find out that Bella was at the local ER for 20 hours and nobody had sleep during those hours. She was taken by ambulance as she was quite ill. Her dad road in the ambulance with her. I messaged Kristin to see if they wanted pizza for dinner as she and the kids were home and Scott was taking Bella to the specialty hospital to be admitted there. I did take pizza and a salad to the family as well as other snacks and food items for home and to take to the hospital for Scott to eat as well as Kristin. She will go over to the hospital tomorrow but tonight she is staying home with Faith and Cole who are quite shaken by the events of the past 24 hours. Kristin is scheduled for a hip replacement surgery at the end of this month so I am being scheduled to make some meals and sit at the house for about 4 hours on some afternoons to help out as needed. I told Kristin that I could help with laundry and some of the cleaning she needs to get done. I wasn't planning on taking a meal to them tonight, but when I saw the post on Facebook indicating what was going on, I knew it was a good idea to offer to them. I got pizza for our family as well. My DS#1 has been doing laundry all day for me. I have dishes all washed up. So happy for the teamwork of my family so that I can offer to help Bella's family when needed.


So sorry that Bella has had a relapse. You are such a good samaratan to help out. I'm sure the family appreciates you more than you will ever know.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

We had a flurry of snow this morning, but it cleared quickly. It's remained bitterly cold though. Went to knitting group and gave my friend a scarf I'd knitted for the orphanage she knits items for. 
I hope Bella, Tim and all the kP family and their friends feel better soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David went on a tying spree today since it was too cold and icky for fishing, he had me take pics of his last batch of the day for Joyce.


Good job.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

baseball has the world series - football has the superbowl - basketball has the sweet sixteen. it all depends where you are on the chart - high down to low - as to how many games you have won. somewhere along the line the playoffs begin. the winners of those games play the next weekend and the winners of those games play the next weekend and so forth until only two teams or left. thus we have the superball and etc down the line with baseball and basketball. i forgot soccer -
they do the same thing. i would think that cricket has the same thing. superbowl is just what that sunday is called. i read something interesting the other day -
more food is consumed of superbowl sunday than any other time except thanksgiving. --- sam



darowil said:


> That reminds me- Marilyn or someone from over that a way- why is a football game called super bowl?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now that sounds weird but if it works great! Wonder what kind of massage/physio therapist/doctor (?) this is; would be worth checking out. When initially diagnosed with vertigo was sent to a neurologist by my GP and ended up that I had surgery about 15 years ago on the one ear for vertigo. The neurologist did kind of what you described but it made me vomit and the entire room spin. Was told it was due to little tiny calcium crystals floating around hitting the cilia inside the inner ear that caused the dizziness. The surgery worked thank goodness as I'd even roll over in my sleep and it was so bad I'd start vomiting and trying to get up in the mornings/stand was impossible and I would fall back onto the bed. Crazy time but thank goodness not having that now.
> Now, the sensation I'm experiencing is not "dizzy" like spinning around but more of a wobbliness which makes me lean or stagger to the left side. Kind of like being a stumbling drunk is how I described to DH.


That sounds so uncomfortable. I hope you can find a solution soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds like a salad I've made before called a 7 layer salad. Love it.


I've made it too and it always goes over well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't feel bad sonja - so was i. i never heard a coffee drink called a chino. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> You are such a good grandma Margaret not surprising Gordan is giving you kisses , funny how siblings can be so completely different , Elizabeth sounds a bit like my youngest he is a lot more out going than he used to be but still takes his time to get to know people
> Love the chino although I was looking for trousers when I first read it till it sunk in my head ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but just think - with few people to bother you - how much knitting you could get done. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> It is, but I'm with you, I'd love to visit, but no way do I want to live there. And it's so far from anyplace else.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Except in my crying cucumbers! Can't substitute mayo for Miracle whip in those.


How do you do those?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i still think mayo has more flavor. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you for that tip, Marilyn!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did when i had a cast iron skillet. --- sam



siouxann said:


> Do you put the oil on just the inside, or do you wipe the outside, too?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> My KP friend MaryLou from Philadelphia just emailed me, they are very happy the Eagles won the Super Bowl game. It was on our news last night and looked very exciting.
> Hope dear wee Bella comes through yet another spell in hospital, that family certainly have major struggles in life.
> 
> I have had yet another twist in the tale of SIL. I was talking to her neighbour, who asked if we had contact from friends, so told her they are in England. She then asked if the family had received their items. So I told her no etc. She then said they knew they were supposed to get them, because when she delivered the paintings after having them cleaned for SIL, they were there and SIL specifically told them who was to inherit them. She's angry so am I! Will keep that news to myself until such time I hear whether nephew is taking things further. Feel stuck in the middle of a big mess and rather betrayed as well. They are just material things but sentimental value too. Was ready to put it to rest but this news has me upset all over again. Rant over!!


I would be angry too. They must be a greedy bunch.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - here is an outfit for ahab when you have taco tuesday. --- sam

http://www.chewy.com/rubies-costume-company-mexican-dog/dp/144353?utm_campaign=pr&utm_source=criteo&utm_medium=display


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

nor have we heard from pammie. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Happy Birthday Valerie, wherever you are in the universe, and also Agnescr.
> By the way, we haven't heard from TNS lately either, hope she is just busy taking care of the inlaws.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorlenna - here is an outfit for ahab when you have taco tuesday. --- sam
> 
> http://www.chewy.com/rubies-costume-company-mexican-dog/dp/144353?utm_campaign=pr&utm_source=criteo&utm_medium=display


That's funny!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny julie - thanks. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> this has done the rounds before, I am certain- but it is still funny! from mjs.
> 
> You can't make this stuff up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> but just think - with few people to bother you - how much knitting you could get done. --- sam


Lol! I don't know if I'd do anything but sleep in that kind of heat.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> I would be angry too. They must be a greedy bunch.


Well I have just sent them an email, requesting clarification on disposal of heritage items, so this will be interesting to see if I get a satisfactory answer. 
I wasn't demanding just inquiring and telling them how disappointed we were at the haste in which it was done.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Once a month, I get together with my neighbours and we go to a different restaurant for lunch. Today, we went to a Thai restaurant. I had never been. We had about 7 different dishes and tried each one. It was a great lunch and I'll be going back again.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> DesertJoy/Sasafrass, so glad you got to meet Tami and her DH. I didn't realize that would be such a long trip for you but it sure was. Are you near the border to Las Vegas?


No, I'm about 3 hours north of Los Angeles. Tami and Merle were camping near Palm Springs.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Well I have just sent them an email, requesting clarification on disposal of heritage items, so this will be interesting to see if I get a satisfactory answer.
> I wasn't demanding just inquiring and telling them how disappointed we were at the haste in which it was done.


Good for you.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I just love those church bulletin bloopers. My favorite is the one about the Self-esteem support group. At one Sunday worship service, our Pastor made this announcement: “I am pleased to announce that last Saturday evening the marriage of John Doe and Mary smith was consummated at our altar.” (I think he meant consecrated. The names were changed to protect the happy couple.)


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> Once a month, I get together with my neighbours and we go to a different restaurant for lunch. Today, we went to a Thai restaurant. I had never been. We had about 7 different dishes and tried each one. It was a great lunch and I'll be going back again.


Oh yummy that sounds good. They use fresh ingredients with lime and chilli and the seafood is great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> not have we heard from pammie. --- sam


No, hopefully her knee recovery is going better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Well I have just sent them an email, requesting clarification on disposal of heritage items, so this will be interesting to see if I get a satisfactory answer.
> I wasn't demanding just inquiring and telling them how disappointed we were at the haste in which it was done.


It will be interesting to see if you get an answer at all, but it's good that you emailed asking about it. At the very least, they need to feel some shame for not contacting family before disposing of them in whatever fashion they did.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

UHG!! I ate too much, now I just want a nap, I made roast chicken with root veggies for dinner and it came out very good. Oh well, at least I should sleep well later, lol.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> I just love those church bulletin bloopers. My favorite is the one about the Self-esteem support group. At one Sunday worship service, our Pastor made this announcement: "I am pleased to announce that last Saturday evening the marriage of John Doe and Mary smith was consummated at our altar." (I think he meant consecrated. The names were changed to protect the happy couple.)


LOL :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It will be interesting to see if you get an answer at all, but it's good that you emailed asking about it. At the very least, they need to feel some shame for not contacting family before disposing of them in whatever fashion they did.


Exactly, I have been thinking on this dilemma for awhile so would be good to get closure.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

The Hoya plant is blooming at last. SIL gave it to me when we cleared her house up here. It is making me smile today.
After all the grief etc, it is something pretty to look at.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Exactly, I have been thinking on this dilemma for awhile so would be good to get closure.


Keeping fingers crossed that you get a good answer, you do need some closure on it. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> The Hoya plant is blooming at last. SIL gave it to me when we cleared her house up here. It is making me smile today.
> After all the grief etc, it is something pretty to look at.


It's lovely!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> David went on a tying spree today since it was too cold and icky for fishing, he had me take pics of his last batch of the day for Joyce.


David is doing a fabulous job doing the tying. He will be ready to fish again.

I do hope he has safe travels this week. We are getting more snow tonight. When it is this cold out, the snow can be super slick. I have had my share of slipping this week. Nothing major, just enough to let me know to use caution.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's lovely!


It has a faint scent, and the bees are enjoying visiting it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> baseball has the world series - football has the superbowl - basketball has the sweet sixteen. it all depends where you are on the chart - high down to low - as to how many games you have won. somewhere along the line the playoffs begin. the winners of those games play the next weekend and the winners of those games play the next weekend and so forth until only two teams or left. thus we have the superball and etc down the line with baseball and basketball. i forgot soccer -
> they do the same thing. i would think that cricket has the same thing. superbowl is just what that sunday is called. i read something interesting the other day -
> more food is consumed of superbowl sunday than any other time except thanksgiving. --- sam


We didn't consume much food for Superbowl Sunday. I just picked up pizza for us when I got pizza for Bella's family. I delivered more food to Bella's family with the blessing of my husband and sons. I haven't heard any news today on how she is doing but I did get snacks that are enjoyed by the parents when they are under so much stress at the hospital.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> David is doing a fabulous job doing the tying. He will be ready to fish again.
> 
> I do hope he has safe travels this week. We are getting more snow tonight. When it is this cold out, the snow can be super slick. I have had my share of slipping this week. Nothing major, just enough to let me know to use caution.


Thank you.

Me too, he didn't have too many problems getting to Laramie and back today, but he said it was really windy heading up the pass, head wind, but it was a tail wind coming home and the advisories had expired so he was okay, he did have some slick spots on the way home from the shop though, like you said, enough to remind you to be careful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> It has a faint scent, and the bees are enjoying visiting it.


Smart bees. :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, love your knits.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, love your knits.


Thank you, Joy!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds yummy- Miracle Whip is one of those things that crops up from time to time in Sam's recipes, but we just don't see it ordinarily.


You could probably replace it with mayonnaise


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how pretty is that. is it outside or is it a house plant. --- sam



Fan said:


> The Hoya plant is blooming at last. SIL gave it to me when we cleared her house up here. It is making me smile today.
> After all the grief etc, it is something pretty to look at.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Miracle whip reminds me of my grandma Bullock. I didn't know what mayonnaise was until I was about 9 yars old when my Mother remarried and my step father would not eat Miracle Whip. Nor margerine, only butter. I don't think we ever had butter before Mom married again. I think it was a combo of my Grand living through the depression and then WW11. Some of you will remember as I do, having the job of sprinkling the packet of flavoring and color on the nucoa margerine and then forming it into a square for cutting into quarters after it formed up in the fridge.


Being raised on a farm with milk cows, we made our own butter for many years but I do remember relatives who used margarine & mixing the yellow color into the white margarine, yuk. We have always used butter on the table, only use margarine for baking


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> The Hoya plant is blooming at last. SIL gave it to me when we cleared her house up here. It is making me smile today.
> After all the grief etc, it is something pretty to look at.


It's lovely. I had one in my previous house and it bloomed in the sunroom. I've had one here for 2 years and so far, no blooms. I don't think it's getting the right light. :sm13:


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> this has done the rounds before, I am certain- but it is still funny! from mjs.
> 
> You can't make this stuff up.
> 
> ...


Once I was helping my friend (the church secretary) proofread the church bulletin, and noticed that she had typed "The Untied Methodist will have their meeting on Tuesday" I laughed and said " sometimes we're a little disorganized, I guess it's because we've become untied!"


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> how pretty is that. is it outside or is it a house plant. --- sam


It's outside in the back yard, in a nice sunny position. It stays there all year and is very hardy in all weather.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! You guys have been chatty in the day and a half I’ve been busy with family & funeral. Don’t know if I can catch up tonight ãs I stayed up til 1 am visiting & got up at 730 to shower & make breakfast for everyone before leaving for the church at 10:30. Here Catholic funerals are held in the morning, it was a full mass, then lunch after & then to DHs cousins for more visiting & supper. DH only went to church. I took the GKs with me & have just now got them off to bed. It was a wonderful celebration of life.

Tami, great photos of you & Joy, glad you got to have a visit.

Daralene, I hope you’re all better soon, that flu is terrible. Belated happy anniversary.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's lovely. I had one in my previous house and it bloomed in the sunroom. I've had one here for 2 years and so far, no blooms. I don't think it's getting the right light. :sm13:


They do need good light and warmth. I googled and found how to care for them. I was despairing whether it would bloom then suddenly it budded up and voila it's flowering!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Margaret, a lot of the stadiums are known as "bowls" because of the way they are shaped. The US has several "bowl games" through the season (the Rose Bowl, for instance, a traditional college game usually played on New Year's Day); this last one for the professional teams is the "super bowl" because it is supposed to be the biggest game of the season.


Thanks-that makes sense once know that the stadiums are often called bowls. Not a team we use for them here.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....many, many years ago I was quite a "partier" so no getting drunk is not a new experience just one I gave up a long time ago.
> I have had it check now by two different doctors....the balance issue that is.


So a pesty thing you need to learn to live with- or find something else that might work.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is helpful for you so that you know more or less what to try to avoid. It seems that it's processed white flour that does it, if I use organic wheat flour I don't seem to have a problem, I think it's something in either the bleaching or some other part of the processing.
> Thank you, it all came out really good, David loved the pie too. Well he loved the casserole too, but he realllly likes pie. lol


I think a lot of the problems people have with wheat have started since the practice of desiccating the crops with Round up which I think is insane. Until then you rarely heard of anyone having trouble


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, almost 18 months now. Told him if he shaves it if now, he will have to shave every day. None of this once or twice a week crap he used to do! I don't like scratchy faces.


I always tell David either a proper beard or regular shaving as I don't like prickle bushes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It is, but I'm with you, I'd love to visit, but no way do I want to live there. And it's so far from anyplace else.


That is for sure. I have visited it once and gone through on a bus once.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow! You guys have been chatty in the day and a half I've been busy with family & funeral. Don't know if I can catch up tonight ãs I stayed up til 1 am visiting & got up at 730 to shower & make breakfast for everyone before leaving for the church at 10:30. Here Catholic funerals are held in the morning, it was a full mass, then lunch after & then to DHs cousins for more visiting & supper. DH only went to church. I took the GKs with me & have just now got them off to bed. It was a wonderful celebration of life.
> 
> Tami, great photos of you & Joy, glad you got to have a visit.
> 
> Daralene, I hope you're all better soon, that flu is terrible. Belated happy anniversary.


I'm glad it was a good celebration of life, and good that DH only went to the church, definitely doesn't need to catch anything.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think a lot of the problems people have with wheat have started since the practice of desiccating the crops with Round up which I think is insane. Until then you rarely heard of anyone having trouble


Wow now that would explain a lot of allergies! You have me thinking thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think a lot of the problems people have with wheat have started since the practice of desiccating the crops with Round up which I think is insane. Until then you rarely heard of anyone having trouble


That wouldn't surprise me, I know they've made a connection here, between the rise in cancer rates and crop dusting.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Your guess is as good as mine. I really do not know why it is that way. Crime has escalated the past few years. I'm sure drugs fuel a lot of it, sadly.


That's the problem here. Crystal Meth is really bad


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sorry to hear that Vicki and Brett were unwell, I hope that they are indeed back to being fine. Awe, Gordon is such a sweetie!
> Love E's baby chino!


Vicky is at work today. Brett is much better and should be back tomorrow.
Kids both well so maybe something V&B ate as well over 24 hours since Brett got sick .
Told Gordon he hadn't given me a kiss today and He turned round and gave me one. Co-incidence of course but cute all the same. Today is my first official day looking after Gordon so from on fortnightly Gordon alternating with E.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Wow now that would explain a lot of allergies! You have me thinking thank you.


The incidence of people with true celiac disease is 5/1000 if I remember right so obviously something else is causing trouble


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Angelam, for Jeanne and me it was 160 miles each way.


Good you had someone with you for that distance. But well worth it I'm sure.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Now that sounds weird but if it works great! Wonder what kind of massage/physio therapist/doctor (?) this is; would be worth checking out. When initially diagnosed with vertigo was sent to a neurologist by my GP and ended up that I had surgery about 15 years ago on the one ear for vertigo. The neurologist did kind of what you described but it made me vomit and the entire room spin. Was told it was due to little tiny calcium crystals floating around hitting the cilia inside the inner ear that caused the dizziness. The surgery worked thank goodness as I'd even roll over in my sleep and it was so bad I'd start vomiting and trying to get up in the mornings/stand was impossible and I would fall back onto the bed. Crazy time but thank goodness not having that now.
> Now, the sensation I'm experiencing is not "dizzy" like spinning around but more of a wobbliness which makes me lean or stagger to the left side. Kind of like being a stumbling drunk is how I described to DH.


That sounds terrible, I hope the Wobblies subside soon


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The incidence of people with true celiac disease is 5/1000 if I remember right so obviously something else is causing trouble


With me it's sugar, and some dairy causing hives breakouts. But good to know re celiac too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's the problem here. Crystal Meth is really bad


That insidious drug is bad everywhere I think, you just don't hear about it as much in some places. Even the elderly are using that crap, it's so sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vicky is at work today. Brett is much better and should be back tomorrow.
> Kids both well so maybe something V&B ate as well over 24 hours since Brett got sick .
> Told Gordon he hadn't given me a kiss today and He turned round and gave me one. Co-incidence of course but cute all the same. Today is my first official day looking after Gordon so from on fortnightly Gordon alternating with E.


Great that they are both fine, even better that the kids are fine. 
Awe! He loves his grandma! Lol, any kiss from a baby is a grand kiss. :sm04: 
He'll love his time with you as much as Elizabeth loves her time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> None of those are imported here!!!!! To my knowledge- Fan has tracked down a grocer importing US goods- but they are way over town!


A lot of our major supermarkets carry a good range of imported goods. Never thought to see if they have Miracle Whip. But mainly UK or Asian I think. Maybe I should put it on my shopping list (not to buy but look for or I will get home after shopping next and think forgot to check for Miracle Whip.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Watched it on House Hunters International. :sm04:


I must have seen that exact episode as I remembered that when you mentioned it


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I must have seen that exact episode as I remembered that when you mentioned it


 :sm04:

I'm watching a new one right now and they are in Frankfurt, Germany, in one apartment the bathroom and kitchen are in the same room. :sm06:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> My KP friend MaryLou from Philadelphia just emailed me, they are very happy the Eagles won the Super Bowl game. It was on our news last night and looked very exciting.
> Hope dear wee Bella comes through yet another spell in hospital, that family certainly have major struggles in life.
> 
> I have had yet another twist in the tale of SIL. I was talking to her neighbour, who asked if we had contact from friends, so told her they are in England. She then asked if the family had received their items. So I told her no etc. She then said they knew they were supposed to get them, because when she delivered the paintings after having them cleaned for SIL, they were there and SIL specifically told them who was to inherit them. She's angry so am I! Will keep that news to myself until such time I hear whether nephew is taking things further. Feel stuck in the middle of a big mess and rather betrayed as well. They are just material things but sentimental value too. Was ready to put it to rest but this news has me upset all over again. Rant over!!


That is so nasty of them as most things with sentimental value have very little $$ value so why wouldn't they send them to the family. I don't blame you for being mad.

Edit, I see you sent them an email, I hope you get an answer but don't hold your breath, they seem like pretty unreasonable people


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> The Hoya plant is blooming at last. SIL gave it to me when we cleared her house up here. It is making me smile today.
> After all the grief etc, it is something pretty to look at.


Very pretty but I see cobwebs. Does it have spider mites? That's what I got on my Christmas castes recently. I treated it with soapy water & think I killed them all


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vicky is at work today. Brett is much better and should be back tomorrow.
> Kids both well so maybe something V&B ate as well over 24 hours since Brett got sick .
> Told Gordon he hadn't given me a kiss today and He turned round and gave me one. Co-incidence of course but cute all the same. Today is my first official day looking after Gordon so from on fortnightly Gordon alternating with E.


I'm glad they are feeling better, hope it was bad food ãs then the kids won't get sick.

Amazing how quickly your GKs are growing up. G doesn't seem old enough to be giving kisses yet


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That insidious drug is bad everywhere I think, you just don't hear about it as much in some places. Even the elderly are using that crap, it's so sad.


My son was telling me he watched a documentary on Netflix about how the German soldiers were fed it during WW2 & all the terrible troubles it caused


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm04:
> 
> I'm watching a new one right now and they are in Frankfurt, Germany, in one apartment the bathroom and kitchen are in the same room. :sm06:


That's just weird


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, Sorry to hear Bella has taken badly, poor child. You are such a blessing to that family with all the help you give.

I’ve been doing a marathon read & finally caught up but know I meant to make some comments but they are now gone????think I better just go to bed????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

The Hoya is outside but haven’t seen any problems with spiders so far, will keep a watch on it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what kind of a venue do you go to to see your cricket games? --- sam



darowil said:


> Thanks-that makes sense once know that the stadiums are often called bowls. Not a team we use for them here.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> We had a flurry of snow this morning, but it cleared quickly. It's remained bitterly cold though. Went to knitting group and gave my friend a scarf I'd knitted for the orphanage she knits items for.
> I hope Bella, Tim and all the kP family and their friends feel better soon.


It stayed here and is still snowing this morning , definitly a morning to stay indoors


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Watched it on House Hunters International. :sm04:


 :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> My KP friend MaryLou from Philadelphia just emailed me, they are very happy the Eagles won the Super Bowl game. It was on our news last night and looked very exciting.
> Hope dear wee Bella comes through yet another spell in hospital, that family certainly have major struggles in life.
> 
> I have had yet another twist in the tale of SIL. I was talking to her neighbour, who asked if we had contact from friends, so told her they are in England. She then asked if the family had received their items. So I told her no etc. She then said they knew they were supposed to get them, because when she delivered the paintings after having them cleaned for SIL, they were there and SIL specifically told them who was to inherit them. She's angry so am I! Will keep that news to myself until such time I hear whether nephew is taking things further. Feel stuck in the middle of a big mess and rather betrayed as well. They are just material things but sentimental value too. Was ready to put it to rest but this news has me upset all over again. Rant over!!


 :sm25:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up and marking spot. Sending well wishes and prayers for all in need...which truth be told is ALL of us! {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


Agreed..... ((((HUGS)))))


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Well I have just sent them an email, requesting clarification on disposal of heritage items, so this will be interesting to see if I get a satisfactory answer.
> I wasn't demanding just inquiring and telling them how disappointed we were at the haste in which it was done.


Good for you. I hope you do get a satisfactory answer, but .............


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> The Hoya plant is blooming at last. SIL gave it to me when we cleared her house up here. It is making me smile today.
> After all the grief etc, it is something pretty to look at.


Its lovely, I have never tried to grow one. :sm11:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> Once a month, I get together with my neighbours and we go to a different restaurant for lunch. Today, we went to a Thai restaurant. I had never been. We had about 7 different dishes and tried each one. It was a great lunch and I'll be going back again.


I've been to a similar Thai restaurant here. It's great to have several different small dishes so you get a chance to try different things. I love Thai food and it's not usually expensive.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> The Hoya plant is blooming at last. SIL gave it to me when we cleared her house up here. It is making me smile today.
> After all the grief etc, it is something pretty to look at.


Beautiful plant. I don't think I've ever seen one of those, unless we call it by another name.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Nice and quiet here , best time for me to knit when everyone is still asleep , decided to knit the little jewel dress free on ravelry , was put off before by all the comments and correction but I really like the yoke so decided to go for it , had a little hiccup when I realised the stitch count was out in the pattern but easily fixed and managed to get the yoke part finished before anyone woke up , now time for breakfast


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It stayed here and is still snowing this morning , definitly a morning to stay indoors


Sorry you're getting all the snow while we down here have blue skies and sunshine. We were promised a frost last night but it didn't happen. It's cold enough this morning but I don't mind that if the sun is shining.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's the problem here. Crystal Meth is really bad


And over here also.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

pretty which patter you following easy or need some adjustments .


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> A lot of our major supermarkets carry a good range of imported goods. Never thought to see if they have Miracle Whip. But mainly UK or Asian I think. Maybe I should put it on my shopping list (not to buy but look for or I will get home after shopping next and think forgot to check for Miracle Whip.


I just looked online at Coles and Woolworths and nothing came up in the search. Still let us you know if you find otherwise though. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm04:
> 
> I'm watching a new one right now and they are in Frankfurt, Germany, in one apartment the bathroom and kitchen are in the same room. :sm06:


Oh my! :sm06: That is sure different!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You could probably replace it with mayonnaise


Or the more complex recipe that Rookie quoted!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Once I was helping my friend (the church secretary) proofread the church bulletin, and noticed that she had typed "The Untied Methodist will have their meeting on Tuesday" I laughed and said " sometimes we're a little disorganized, I guess it's because we've become untied!"


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Saw E for a while this afternoon after the other grandparents bought her back (not psycho gran, very nice and good grandparents.). I gave her a cuddle as I was leaving and said bye darling I love you lots. Kissed the rest goodbye and went to put on my shoes. Heard Brett saying go and tell Grandma that- so down she came and said something, I looked at Vick and Brett I love you Grandma she said. And ran away!
She gave Gordon a huge cuddle then later she gave him a kiss and so he gave her one. She screwed up her face and wiped it madly- dribble she kept saying. Thats the way Babies kiss we tried to explain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vicky is at work today. Brett is much better and should be back tomorrow.
> Kids both well so maybe something V&B ate as well over 24 hours since Brett got sick .
> Told Gordon he hadn't given me a kiss today and He turned round and gave me one. Co-incidence of course but cute all the same. Today is my first official day looking after Gordon so from on fortnightly Gordon alternating with E.


 :sm24: Lucky you!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Sorry you're getting all the snow while we down here have blue skies and sunshine. We were promised a frost last night but it didn't happen. It's cold enough this morning but I don't mind that if the sun is shining.


We are to have 36c here tomorrow. Today was a lovely 28c. A bit humid tonight though and warm again, not unbearable though. Tomorrow night might be a different story though as I think Thursday is to be over 30 also. But at least there is nothing near 40c at this stage again. :sm12:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Saw E for a while this afternoon after the other grandparents bought her back (not psycho gran, very nice and good grandparents.). I gave her a cuddle as I was leaving and said bye darling I love you lots. Kissed the rest goodbye and went to put on my shoes. Heard Brett saying go and tell Grandma that- so down she came and said something, I looked at Vick and Brett I love you Grandma she said. And ran away!
> She gave Gordon a huge cuddle then later she gave him a kiss and so he gave her one. She screwed up her face and wiped it madly- dribble she kept saying. Thats the way Babies kiss we tried to explain.


Aaaww I can just see your heart melting Margaret. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That insidious drug is bad everywhere I think, you just don't hear about it as much in some places. Even the elderly are using that crap, it's so sad.


There was something on the news tonight a drug called something like fenalyne which is far far worse, and coming from China via Britain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> A lot of our major supermarkets carry a good range of imported goods. Never thought to see if they have Miracle Whip. But mainly UK or Asian I think. Maybe I should put it on my shopping list (not to buy but look for or I will get home after shopping next and think forgot to check for Miracle Whip.


We have a lot of Japanese, Chinese and other Asian supplies in the International aisle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Saw E for a while this afternoon after the other grandparents bought her back (not psycho gran, very nice and good grandparents.). I gave her a cuddle as I was leaving and said bye darling I love you lots. Kissed the rest goodbye and went to put on my shoes. Heard Brett saying go and tell Grandma that- so down she came and said something, I looked at Vick and Brett I love you Grandma she said. And ran away!
> She gave Gordon a huge cuddle then later she gave him a kiss and so he gave her one. She screwed up her face and wiped it madly- dribble she kept saying. Thats the way Babies kiss we tried to explain.


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> baseball has the world series - football has the superbowl - basketball has the sweet sixteen. it all depends where you are on the chart - high down to low - as to how many games you have won. somewhere along the line the playoffs begin. the winners of those games play the next weekend and the winners of those games play the next weekend and so forth until only two teams or left. thus we have the superball and etc down the line with baseball and basketball. i forgot soccer -
> they do the same thing. i would think that cricket has the same thing. superbowl is just what that sunday is called. i read something interesting the other day -
> more food is consumed of superbowl sunday than any other time except thanksgiving. --- sam


It was why the name that I was asking- and I now know.
Yes cricket has world cups in 2 of the 3 international formats. Australia currently hold the World Cup in the one Day format but they are no where near as good as when they won it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Mirror said:


> pretty which patter you following easy or need some adjustments .


Hellow Mirror 
here is the link to the free pattern 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-jewel-dress
The only adjustment so far I had to do was add one stitch at the beginning to make the stitch count right


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Nice and quiet here , best time for me to knit when everyone is still asleep , decided to knit the little jewel dress free on ravelry , was put off before by all the comments and correction but I really like the yoke so decided to go for it , had a little hiccup when I realised the stitch count was out in the pattern but easily fixed and managed to get the yoke part finished before anyone woke up , now time for breakfast


A good start!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I have a dilemma- got some sock club yarn. Alpaca, silk and linen. Lovely and soft and it is telling what it wants to be. The socks with a spider on them! But I'm not sure I could come at wearing spiders. So do I listen to my yarn or ignore it?
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-gardener
they are very nice-if only they didn't have a spider on them. But the spider does something for them. There is another pattern with the spider on the front but the back might be better for me with my dislike of spiders! But seriously questioning my sanity with all the cables etc I am lining up to do.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sorry you're getting all the snow while we down here have blue skies and sunshine. We were promised a frost last night but it didn't happen. It's cold enough this morning but I don't mind that if the sun is shining.


Funnily enough we've got sunshine at this end of the country too although it is bitterly cold. My gran would have said it was too cold for snow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't feel bad sonja - so was i. i never heard a coffee drink called a chino. --- sam


comes from Cappuccino and it for kids hence baby. Wonder if we spell with or without an h?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Saw E for a while this afternoon after the other grandparents bought her back (not psycho gran, very nice and good grandparents.). I gave her a cuddle as I was leaving and said bye darling I love you lots. Kissed the rest goodbye and went to put on my shoes. Heard Brett saying go and tell Grandma that- so down she came and said something, I looked at Vick and Brett I love you Grandma she said. And ran away!
> She gave Gordon a huge cuddle then later she gave him a kiss and so he gave her one. She screwed up her face and wiped it madly- dribble she kept saying. Thats the way Babies kiss we tried to explain.


I bet that "I love you Grandma" brought tears to your eyes! Caitlin is becoming very determined (just like her father!) and insisted that the small chocolate eggs she was eating were actually plums! Oh well, at least when she tells her mother what she ate, plums will sound better than chocolate!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Once a month, I get together with my neighbours and we go to a different restaurant for lunch. Today, we went to a Thai restaurant. I had never been. We had about 7 different dishes and tried each one. It was a great lunch and I'll be going back again.


I love Thai food. Our Thursday KP group usually go to the restaurant next to the library where we meet- which happens to be Thai. Flavours are really nice.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> The Hoya plant is blooming at last. SIL gave it to me when we cleared her house up here. It is making me smile today.
> After all the grief etc, it is something pretty to look at.


It is pretty isn't it? good to have something to brighten things for you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I have a dilemma- got some sock club yarn. Alpaca, silk and linen. Lovely and soft and it is telling what it wants to be. The socks with a spider on them! But I'm not sure I could come at wearing spiders. So do I listen to my yarn or ignore it?
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-gardener
> they are very nice-if only they didn't have a spider on them. But the spider does something for them. There is another pattern with the spider on the front but the back might be better for me with my dislike of spiders! But seriously questioning my sanity with all the cables etc I am lining up to do.


They are lovely socks, you are definitly going through a cable phase ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad they are feeling better, hope it was bad food ãs then the kids won't get sick.
> 
> Amazing how quickly your GKs are growing up. G doesn't seem old enough to be giving kisses yet


I don't think he should be either. Seems early, but he looks like being a very relational boy and there is no doubt that it is baby kisses. 
Was so sweet watching him lean toward E when she went to cuddle him and to see open his mouth to give her the kiss. And so funny to see her reaction.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I have a dilemma- got some sock club yarn. Alpaca, silk and linen. Lovely and soft and it is telling what it wants to be. The socks with a spider on them! But I'm not sure I could come at wearing spiders. So do I listen to my yarn or ignore it?
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-gardener
> they are very nice-if only they didn't have a spider on them. But the spider does something for them. There is another pattern with the spider on the front but the back might be better for me with my dislike of spiders! But seriously questioning my sanity with all the cables etc I am lining up to do.


They are nice socks though.... I also am not sure about the spider..LOL. Can you leave the spider off? The rest of the pattern is very nice.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what kind of a venue do you go to to see your cricket games? --- sam


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adelaide_Oval this is my local cricket ground
But we don't call them bowls. Ours is an oval.
The MCG which is a huge stadium holding over 100,000 is the Melbourne Cricket Ground. But it really is a stadium. Adelaide Oval has managed to keep some of it's charm when they upgraded in recent years. Most of ours don't have a roof. And cricket is rarely played under a roof (Indoor cricket has different rules).
While in a way it makes sense part of the interest especially in the 5 day games is the way the pitch changes with wear and tear and the impact of the weather. Which would all be so different if the weather was taken out of the equation.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Nice and quiet here , best time for me to knit when everyone is still asleep , decided to knit the little jewel dress free on ravelry , was put off before by all the comments and correction but I really like the yoke so decided to go for it , had a little hiccup when I realised the stitch count was out in the pattern but easily fixed and managed to get the yoke part finished before anyone woke up , now time for breakfast


It is really pretty.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I just looked online at Coles and Woolworths and nothing came up in the search. Still let us you know if you find otherwise though. :sm11:


Well I've put it on my shopping list. We have a big Foodland near Vick's place that could well have it. They have been voted best supermarket or some such thing. They actually have a pianist playing at times.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaaww I can just see your heart melting Margaret. :sm11:


Sure is between the two of them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I bet that "I love you Grandma" brought tears to your eyes! Caitlin is becoming very determined (just like her father!) and insisted that the small chocolate eggs she was eating were actually plums! Oh well, at least when she tells her mother what she ate, plums will sound better than chocolate!


Maybe someone else gives her chocolates and calls them plums. I'd just go along with her, plums are they? Fair enough or I guess that will do. What does it really matter at this age they will learn soon enough. Imagine the shock when one day she gets plums when she asks for plums and is expecting chocolate :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> They are nice socks though.... I also am not sure about the spider..LOL. Can you leave the spider off? The rest of the pattern is very nice.


But its the spider the yarn is asking me to do! So on the back of the leg is the compromise I may make. Also think it a nicer sock than this one which uses the same spider as far as I can tell. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spider-socks


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, my heart is melting just reading about E and Gorgon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I bet that "I love you Grandma" brought tears to your eyes! Caitlin is becoming very determined (just like her father!) and insisted that the small chocolate eggs she was eating were actually plums! Oh well, at least when she tells her mother what she ate, plums will sound better than chocolate!


I like her thinking ????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Nice and quiet here , best time for me to knit when everyone is still asleep , decided to knit the little jewel dress free on ravelry , was put off before by all the comments and correction but I really like the yoke so decided to go for it , had a little hiccup when I realised the stitch count was out in the pattern but easily fixed and managed to get the yoke part finished before anyone woke up , now time for breakfast


A very pretty pattern.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There was something on the news tonight a drug called something like fenalyne which is far far worse, and coming from China via Britain.


I think it's called fentanyl and it's a very dangerous opiod. There have been several people killed in Canada using this drug.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My son was telling me he watched a documentary on Netflix about how the German soldiers were fed it during WW2 & all the terrible troubles it caused


That's just horrible, I can't even imagine what chaos that created, even within their own ranks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's just weird


Lol! The real estate lady said that it's common in period homes as they only had one water line coming in and it was usually in the kitchen, hense the bathroom being in the kitchen made practical sense then, but I agree, just weird now, that's definitely something I'd change.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Nice and quiet here , best time for me to knit when everyone is still asleep , decided to knit the little jewel dress free on ravelry , was put off before by all the comments and correction but I really like the yoke so decided to go for it , had a little hiccup when I realised the stitch count was out in the pattern but easily fixed and managed to get the yoke part finished before anyone woke up , now time for breakfast


Oooh, that's pretty, I may have to go to Ravelry and save that one to make later on.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my! :sm06: That is sure different!


Yes it is!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Saw E for a while this afternoon after the other grandparents bought her back (not psycho gran, very nice and good grandparents.). I gave her a cuddle as I was leaving and said bye darling I love you lots. Kissed the rest goodbye and went to put on my shoes. Heard Brett saying go and tell Grandma that- so down she came and said something, I looked at Vick and Brett I love you Grandma she said. And ran away!
> She gave Gordon a huge cuddle then later she gave him a kiss and so he gave her one. She screwed up her face and wiped it madly- dribble she kept saying. Thats the way Babies kiss we tried to explain.


Awe! She's growing up so fast! 
Lol! Baby dribble, nothing like it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There was something on the news tonight a drug called something like fenalyne which is far far worse, and coming from China via Britain.


And there is a drug in Russia and around there that we saw a documentary on that is making it's way here, that eats flesh, but people keep taking it anyway. :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have a dilemma- got some sock club yarn. Alpaca, silk and linen. Lovely and soft and it is telling what it wants to be. The socks with a spider on them! But I'm not sure I could come at wearing spiders. So do I listen to my yarn or ignore it?
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-gardener
> they are very nice-if only they didn't have a spider on them. But the spider does something for them. There is another pattern with the spider on the front but the back might be better for me with my dislike of spiders! But seriously questioning my sanity with all the cables etc I am lining up to do.


Those are great! I agree that the spider does do something for them, I think it's the way the legs fill out the back, you could put a flower of some kind in there though instead, or work a panel from the front instead also.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Saw E for a while this afternoon after the other grandparents bought her back (not psycho gran, very nice and good grandparents.). I gave her a cuddle as I was leaving and said bye darling I love you lots. Kissed the rest goodbye and went to put on my shoes. Heard Brett saying go and tell Grandma that- so down she came and said something, I looked at Vick and Brett I love you Grandma she said. And ran away!
> She gave Gordon a huge cuddle then later she gave him a kiss and so he gave her one. She screwed up her face and wiped it madly- dribble she kept saying. Thats the way Babies kiss we tried to explain.


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There was something on the news tonight a drug called something like fenalyne which is far far worse, and coming from China via Britain.


I think that's carfentynal, supposed to be much stronger, also coming here from China & because one molecule different than Fentynal, it's not a restricted substance????lots of people dying from it


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I bet that "I love you Grandma" brought tears to your eyes! Caitlin is becoming very determined (just like her father!) and insisted that the small chocolate eggs she was eating were actually plums! Oh well, at least when she tells her mother what she ate, plums will sound better than chocolate!


LOL! Well she's definitely going to get a bit of a surprise when she gets her first plum, if she hasn't already had one.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> But its the spider the yarn is asking me to do! So on the back of the leg is the compromise I may make. Also think it a nicer sock than this one which uses the same spider as far as I can tell. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spider-socks


I have both saved in my library, but I agree, I like the first ones you posted best, the spider suits the back of the sock well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm caught up for a bit, so off to get some breakfast and a shower (not at the same time), and then do the dishes. David left about half an hour or so ago to head out Mary's way, and today is knit group, tomorrow Ryssa and Giz go to the groomer, Thursday I don't think we have anything to do and Friday I said I would go help my cousin de-stash her basement craft room as they are only a couple months from moving back to Alaska and no where near packed up. Saturday is guitar and then Monday we are going to go to Fort Collins to do some shopping we have been wanting to do. 
Okay, now maybe I need a nap. lol


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Fentanyl I believe is the drug Michael Jackson died from and Prince had some too as I recall. Crazy stuff, drugs. People who are not addictive types....most of us I think.....cannot understand the march toward doom they are for people. We pick up our needles, or cook or volunteer. Addiction is really terrible no matter the drug of choice. I got up and am making granola with lots of extras before it gets too hot in the kitchen. It is just like summer, 75-80 degrees out here for the last several days. Too much too early for me!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yep, you are spot on there. The OTC Mucinex twice a day seems to be helping quite a bit.


darowil said:


> So a pesty thing you need to learn to live with- or find something else that might work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto here too! My issue with DH's beard is that he doesn't keep it groomed as nicely as it should be IMHO and I do like to see his face more. When he does groom it nicely I like it. I also thought Merle's beard looked good.


darowil said:


> I always tell David either a proper beard or regular shaving as I don't like prickle bushes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Provides a good argument for eating organic but can be so cost prohibitive when shopping.


Poledra65 said:


> That wouldn't surprise me, I know they've made a connection here, between the rise in cancer rates and crop dusting.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And there is a drug in Russia and around there that we saw a documentary on that is making it's way here, that eats flesh, but people keep taking it anyway. :sm06:


So totally nuts! How can people take such stuff????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is going to be lovely.


Swedenme said:


> Nice and quiet here , best time for me to knit when everyone is still asleep , decided to knit the little jewel dress free on ravelry , was put off before by all the comments and correction but I really like the yoke so decided to go for it , had a little hiccup when I realised the stitch count was out in the pattern but easily fixed and managed to get the yoke part finished before anyone woke up , now time for breakfast


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Provides a good argument for eating organic but can be so cost prohibitive when shopping.


It makes me crazy that Monsanto has the power to convince the powers that be that it's safe to put on grain at harvest. For killing weeds it's ok but not for drying grain.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

MindyT said:


> Fentanyl I believe is the drug Michael Jackson died from and Prince had some too as I recall. Crazy stuff, drugs. People who are not addictive types....most of us I think.....cannot understand the march toward doom they are for people. We pick up our needles, or cook or volunteer. Addiction is really terrible no matter the drug of choice. I got up and am making granola with lots of extras before it gets too hot in the kitchen. It is just like summer, 75-80 degrees out here for the last several days. Too much too early for me!


Do you want some miserable wet snow I'll be quite happy to swap weather ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Provides a good argument for eating organic but can be so cost prohibitive when shopping.


Exactly!!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Swedenme, I can only imagine! I love reading all the snow and cold stories in the morning. I feel lucky even though I would much rather get lots of rain and cool days.
BTW on the other subject this morning, Roundup is no good in any case. It is the big reason we are losing our native bees and causing colony collapse. Use nothing that has the neonics in it or Roundup. That and the GMO's on soybeans, wheat, corn and whatever else are causing fits for organic farmers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So totally nuts! How can people take such stuff????


Totally beyond my conception!! I don't even like to take cold meds and the only reason I remember to take my vitamins is that they are gummies.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> this has done the rounds before, I am certain- but it is still funny! from mjs.
> 
> You can't make this stuff up.
> 
> '


Tee Hee Hee! :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, it wasnât exactly a restful night at my house. GD woke me up at 3am, she couldnât find one of her stuffies ( stuffed animals) in bed with her, she only sleeps with about 8ð³so I had to go & find it. I had trouble going back to sleep & at 4 could hear Kimber making noise in the kitchen. On Sunday we noticed a lump on her nose that was getting bigger & bigger. DH took her to the vet & she was given antibiotics & it says they may give diarrhea & vomiting so I thought I better check her. We had thought maybe a piece of bone or stick was in her gum but couldnât find anything so must be an abscesed tooth. Anyway, all was fine, she had a drink & settled down . She is such a timid dog & last week fell down the 2 steps between the kitchen & porch so is avoiding them & her water was in the porch. I hope she gets over that fear soon as she sits in the porch & whines to come upð
I didnât tell you DHs cousin sent me home with a beautiful bouquet from the funeral, there were about 15 & she didnât know what to do with all of them & insisted since Iâd helped her so much with food


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Swedenme, I can only imagine! I love reading all the snow and cold stories in the morning. I feel lucky even though I would much rather get lots of rain and cool days.
> BTW on the other subject this morning, Roundup is no good in any case. It is the big reason we are losing our native bees and causing colony collapse. Use nothing that has the neonics in it or Roundup. That and the GMO's on soybeans, wheat, corn and whatever else are causing fits for organic farmers.


Our organic farmers that sell at the farmers markets can't call their produce organic, they have to just say all natural, because they can't guarantee that the chemicals that the other farmers are using don't drift to their land since so many do crop dusting and also spraying with trucks. We also have a mesquito truck that goes up and down the streets and alleys in the evenings during summer, that I'm sure isn't good for any pets or gardens.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Fan said:


> The Hoya plant is blooming at last. SIL gave it to me when we cleared her house up here. It is making me smile today.
> After all the grief etc, it is something pretty to look at.


Beautiful plant! A breath of spring as I look out at the snow and ice covered deck.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, great socks. I’m with you, I don’t like spiders but it’s a cute pattern.

Sonja great start, that’s going to be a cute dress

Gwen great the mucinex helps


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I think it's called fentanyl and it's a very dangerous opiod. There have been several people killed in Canada using this drug.


I think you have it right, Liz. I know it has been responsible for an awful lot of deaths.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And there is a drug in Russia and around there that we saw a documentary on that is making it's way here, that eats flesh, but people keep taking it anyway. :sm06:


People are so stupid when addicted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think that's carfentynal, supposed to be much stronger, also coming here from China & because one molecule different than Fentynal, it's not a restricted substance????lots of people dying from it


It jolly well ought to be restricted.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, it wasnât exactly a restful night at my house. GD woke me up at 3am, she couldnât find one of her stuffies ( stuffed animals) in bed with her, she only sleeps with about 8ð³so I had to go & find it. I had trouble going back to sleep & at 4 could hear Kimber making noise in the kitchen. On Sunday we noticed a lump on her nose that was getting bigger & bigger. DH took her to the vet & she was given antibiotics & it says they may give diarrhea & vomiting so I thought I better check her. We had thought maybe a piece of bone or stick was in her gum but couldnât find anything so must be an abscesed tooth. Anyway, all was fine, she had a drink & settled down . She is such a timid dog & last week fell down the 2 steps between the kitchen & porch so is avoiding them & her water was in the porch. I hope she gets over that fear soon as she sits in the porch & whines to come upð
> I didnât tell you DHs cousin sent me home with a beautiful bouquet from the funeral, there were about 15 & she didnât know what to do with all of them & insisted since Iâd helped her so much with food


You did have an eventful crazy o'clock, I hope that the antibiotics do the trick for Kimber and she also gets over her fear of the steps, maybe running up and down them with the kids will help. 
Lovely bouquet, that was a very nice thank you gift and way to rehome the flowers all at the same time. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MindyT said:


> Fentanyl I believe is the drug Michael Jackson died from and Prince had some too as I recall. Crazy stuff, drugs. People who are not addictive types....most of us I think.....cannot understand the march toward doom they are for people. We pick up our needles, or cook or volunteer. Addiction is really terrible no matter the drug of choice. I got up and am making granola with lots of extras before it gets too hot in the kitchen. It is just like summer, 75-80 degrees out here for the last several days. Too much too early for me!


 :sm25: :sm24: :sm25:


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Nice and quiet here , best time for me to knit when everyone is still asleep , decided to knit the little jewel dress free on ravelry , was put off before by all the comments and correction but I really like the yoke so decided to go for it , had a little hiccup when I realised the stitch count was out in the pattern but easily fixed and managed to get the yoke part finished before anyone woke up , now time for breakfast


The yoke looks really good! Great knitting


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

For the 2nd month in a row our water bill has been close to 3 times the normal amount. DH has crawled under the house and checked everywhere for leaks, etc. and walked the property looking for wet spots but found nothing. Water department called again today to notify us again of the excessive water usage; duh....I knew that by the size of the bill but it was nice that they also were concerned. Anyway, I've now got to find a good plumber to come check and the water department said that if it is a leak underground they will be able to reimburse a portion of my bill. So, now to go off and find a good plumber. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, it wasnât exactly a restful night at my house. GD woke me up at 3am, she couldnât find one of her stuffies ( stuffed animals) in bed with her, she only sleeps with about 8ð³so I had to go & find it. I had trouble going back to sleep & at 4 could hear Kimber making noise in the kitchen. On Sunday we noticed a lump on her nose that was getting bigger & bigger. DH took her to the vet & she was given antibiotics & it says they may give diarrhea & vomiting so I thought I better check her. We had thought maybe a piece of bone or stick was in her gum but couldnât find anything so must be an abscesed tooth. Anyway, all was fine, she had a drink & settled down . She is such a timid dog & last week fell down the 2 steps between the kitchen & porch so is avoiding them & her water was in the porch. I hope she gets over that fear soon as she sits in the porch & whines to come upð
> I didnât tell you DHs cousin sent me home with a beautiful bouquet from the funeral, there were about 15 & she didnât know what to do with all of them & insisted since Iâd helped her so much with food


Sorry about the disturbed night- but the flowers are lovely, especially in winter.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, hope Kimber gets over fears and antibiotics help infection.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have a dilemma- got some sock club yarn. Alpaca, silk and linen. Lovely and soft and it is telling what it wants to be. The socks with a spider on them! But I'm not sure I could come at wearing spiders. So do I listen to my yarn or ignore it?
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-gardener
> they are very nice-if only they didn't have a spider on them. But the spider does something for them. There is another pattern with the spider on the front but the back might be better for me with my dislike of spiders! But seriously questioning my sanity with all the cables etc I am lining up to do.


Can you gift them to someone? Maybe knitting the spiders will ease your aversion to them. They are attractive!


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Nice and quiet here , best time for me to knit when everyone is still asleep , decided to knit the little jewel dress free on ravelry , was put off before by all the comments and correction but I really like the yoke so decided to go for it , had a little hiccup when I realised the stitch count was out in the pattern but easily fixed and managed to get the yoke part finished before anyone woke up , now time for breakfast


Best time to knit, I look forward to bright early mornings, roll on Spring................

it is lovely Sonja, will check out the pattern, not sure if I have made this one earlier?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Just looked at date...Al and I have our 36th wedding anniversary today!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

lexiemae said:


> Best time to knit, I look forward to bright early mornings, roll on Spring................
> 
> it is lovely Sonja, will check out the pattern, not sure if I have made this one earlier?


No spring in sight up here Sue just snow and more snow 
Dont think you would have knit this one as its in the round, although the yoke is knit flat and you could continue knitting flat


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

angelam said:


> Good for you. I hope you do get a satisfactory answer, but .............


Well I did get an answer, threatening legal action and not to contact them ever again. So we know where we stand, 
game over! Not exactly the response I wanted but I know now everything went to the Salvation Army. At least they do know
they did a bad thing by us, and the threat just reinforces it I feel. So life goes on, and that friendship is dead. We probably wouldn't see them again as they live in England now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> For the 2nd month in a row our water bill has been close to 3 times the normal amount. DH has crawled under the house and checked everywhere for leaks, etc. and walked the property looking for wet spots but found nothing. Water department called again today to notify us again of the excessive water usage; duh....I knew that by the size of the bill but it was nice that they also were concerned. Anyway, I've now got to find a good plumber to come check and the water department said that if it is a leak underground they will be able to reimburse a portion of my bill. So, now to go off and find a good plumber. TTYL


Yuck! That's the problem Marla had last year, they did find and fix it and thankfully the city reimbursed her a portion, not a big portion, but a portion. 
I hope you have good luck with finding and fixing it and getting a decent reimbursement. And fingers crossed it won't be terribly expensive.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Just looked at date...Al and I have our 36th wedding anniversary today!


*HAPPY ANNIVERSARY TO YOU AND AL!!!!!*


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Well I did get an answer, threatening legal action and not to contact them ever again. So we know where we stand,
> game over! Not exactly the response I wanted but I know now everything went to the Salvation Army. At least they do know
> they did a bad thing by us, and the threat just reinforces it I feel. So life goes on, and that friendship is dead. We probably wouldn't see them again as they live in England now.


That's really too bad, but yes, now you know, and they wouldn't be threatening if they didn't feel guilt. HUGS!!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> For the 2nd month in a row our water bill has been close to 3 times the normal amount. DH has crawled under the house and checked everywhere for leaks, etc. and walked the property looking for wet spots but found nothing. Water department called again today to notify us again of the excessive water usage; duh....I knew that by the size of the bill but it was nice that they also were concerned. Anyway, I've now got to find a good plumber to come check and the water department said that if it is a leak underground they will be able to reimburse a portion of my bill. So, now to go off and find a good plumber. TTYL


Hope for your sake that the leak is the fault of the Water Department. Here, if the leak or problem is outside of our yard, the city is responsible.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Just looked at date...Al and I have our 36th wedding anniversary today!


Happy Anniversary! I hope you celebrate in style.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's really too bad, but yes, now you know, and they wouldn't be threatening if they didn't feel guilt. HUGS!!!!


That's my conclusion too. Thanks for hugs! Today is going to be a good day, I will receive my new car today yipeeee!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Well I did get an answer, threatening legal action and not to contact them ever again. So we know where we stand,
> game over! Not exactly the response I wanted but I know now everything went to the Salvation Army. At least they do know
> they did a bad thing by us, and the threat just reinforces it I feel. So life goes on, and that friendship is dead. We probably wouldn't see them again as they live in England now.


With friends like that, you don't need enemies. Obviously, they are aware that they have done wrong or they wouldn't make threats. That's probably why they moved in such a rush.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> That's my conclusion too. Thanks for hugs! Today is going to be a good day, I will receive my new car today yipeeee!


I'm so happy for you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Well she's definitely going to get a bit of a surprise when she gets her first plum, if she hasn't already had one.


She has and she does know what they are. I think having argued that it was not chocolate she wasn't giving in! :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> For the 2nd month in a row our water bill has been close to 3 times the normal amount. DH has crawled under the house and checked everywhere for leaks, etc. and walked the property looking for wet spots but found nothing. Water department called again today to notify us again of the excessive water usage; duh....I knew that by the size of the bill but it was nice that they also were concerned. Anyway, I've now got to find a good plumber to come check and the water department said that if it is a leak underground they will be able to reimburse a portion of my bill. So, now to go off and find a good plumber. TTYL


Definitely seems as if there is something going on Gwen . Hope you can get it all sorted without it costing lots of money


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> That's my conclusion too. Thanks for hugs! Today is going to be a good day, I will receive my new car today yipeeee!


WHOOHOO!!!!! Be sure to get us a photo of you in it!!! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, it wasnât exactly a restful night at my house. GD woke me up at 3am, she couldnât find one of her stuffies ( stuffed animals) in bed with her, she only sleeps with about 8ð³so I had to go & find it. I had trouble going back to sleep & at 4 could hear Kimber making noise in the kitchen. On Sunday we noticed a lump on her nose that was getting bigger & bigger. DH took her to the vet & she was given antibiotics & it says they may give diarrhea & vomiting so I thought I better check her. We had thought maybe a piece of bone or stick was in her gum but couldnât find anything so must be an abscesed tooth. Anyway, all was fine, she had a drink & settled down . She is such a timid dog & last week fell down the 2 steps between the kitchen & porch so is avoiding them & her water was in the porch. I hope she gets over that fear soon as she sits in the porch & whines to come upð
> I didnât tell you DHs cousin sent me home with a beautiful bouquet from the funeral, there were about 15 & she didnât know what to do with all of them & insisted since Iâd helped her so much with food


Poor Kimber , hope the antibiotics do the job . Wonder what the problem with the steps is


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

siouxann said:


> The yoke looks really good! Great knitting


Thank you


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> She has and she does know what they are. I think having argued that it was not chocolate she wasn't giving in! :sm09:


HAHA!!! The little stinker! :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Just looked at date...Al and I have our 36th wedding anniversary today!


Happy anniversary Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Angelam, for Jeanne and me it was 160 miles each way.


Thank you so much for making the trip!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Do you put the oil on just the inside, or do you wipe the outside, too?


If it's really bad and I'm doing it for the first time in the oven, I do both. If I'm just cleaning it after use, I hand dry, set it on a hot burner for a couple minutes, and just wipe the inside with a paper towel that has a bit of oil on it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Thank you so much for making the trip!


Our pleasure, wonderful to meet you both. Keep me posted on your adventures, I will travel vicariously. Always thought Al and I would do more travel trailer camping but just didn't happen.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Crying cucumbers?


Peel and slice a cucumber. Salt it and put some Miracle Whip on, not a lot. Stir and refrigerate for a bit. You can add a few drops of lemon juice if you like. The salt draws the moisture from the cucumber and combined with the MW makes sort of a sauce. It doesn't come out right with real mayo. DH told me not to do that again!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo and Sonja, thank you. We don’t really celebrate but I kidded him I wouldn’t have to cook as it’s our anniversary. Usually on Tuesday I do crockpot meals or oven meals because I have sangha 6:30-7:30 p.m, and Al likes to eat late. We’d just been discussing dinner when I looked at date.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> With friends like that, you don't need enemies. Obviously, they are aware that they have done wrong or they wouldn't make threats. That's probably why they moved in such a rush.


That's right. Will get a photo hopefully of me in the new wheels zoom zoom.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> this has done the rounds before, I am certain- but it is still funny! from mjs.
> 
> You can't make this stuff up.
> 
> ...


I just read this to DH. We laughed all the way through it. I have tears running and could hardly read some of them from laughing so hard! ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Just looked at date...Al and I have our 36th wedding anniversary today!


 :sm24: congratulations!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Well I did get an answer, threatening legal action and not to contact them ever again. So we know where we stand,
> game over! Not exactly the response I wanted but I know now everything went to the Salvation Army. At least they do know
> they did a bad thing by us, and the threat just reinforces it I feel. So life goes on, and that friendship is dead. We probably wouldn't see them again as they live in England now.


I'd say definite guilty consciences there.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I always tell David either a proper beard or regular shaving as I don't like prickle bushes.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo and Sonja, thank you. We don't really celebrate but I kidded him I wouldn't have to cook as it's our anniversary. Usually on Tuesday I do crockpot meals or oven meals because I have sangha 6:30-7:30 p.m, and Al likes to eat late. We'd just been discussing dinner when I looked at date.


 :sm24:


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Our pleasure, wonderful to meet you both. Keep me posted on your adventures, I will travel vicariously. Always thought Al and I would do more travel trailer camping but just didn't happen.


We thought the same. Bought a small, 19-foot travel trailer in 2005 and love it. But we have 2 or 3 places we love and that's it. Neither of us like crowds so that cuts down the number of places. We stick to far northern CA and southern Oregon which we love. But, lots of snow so that cuts down spring camping. I just thought once I was retired somehow I would figure it out. But....not!! And with the fires last year, there was no getting near the coast. It was a full house no matter where we tried. We do get out in the spring and then in September after Labor Day That is my favorite time. Kids back in school, less busy everywhere and the weather is usually pretty good, except last year! that was one for the books.
Happy Trails


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Happy Anniversary!*


sassafras123 said:


> Just looked at date...Al and I have our 36th wedding anniversary today!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, plumber just left....having to replace the main water line! $3400! Will have the $$ once tax refund comes in but have to pay this by Friday. Call DB and he is covering the cost for me and I'll then reimburse him when refund come in. There go the plans for some interior work to be done but thank God my brother can help me immediately and that I'll have the refund then to repay him. Dang, dang, dang, dang, dang.....but thankful even more now that I did not get the car AND that we will have the refund to cover this. Plumber said if we didn't get it done ASAP that we would most likely have ended up with a $3000 water bill next month and STILL would have had to have repairs so giving thanks for small blessings. Another small blessing, plumber said that the pipes being so old and galvanized we quite possibly have been getting chemical such as lead in our water!!! Who knows how this may have been affecting our health!!! Okay.....taking a deep breath....reminding myself it could have been worse.


Poledra65 said:


> Yuck! That's the problem Marla had last year, they did find and fix it and thankfully the city reimbursed her a portion, not a big portion, but a portion.
> I hope you have good luck with finding and fixing it and getting a decent reimbursement. And fingers crossed it won't be terribly expensive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well, plumber just left....having to replace the main water line! $3400! Will have the $$ once tax refund comes in but have to pay this by Friday. Call DB and he is covering the cost for me and I'll then reimburse him when refund come in. There go the plans for some interior work to be done but thank God my brother can help me immediately and that I'll have the refund then to repay him. Dang, dang, dang, dang, dang.....but thankful even more now that I did not get the car AND that we will have the refund to cover this. Plumber said if we didn't get it done ASAP that we would most likely have ended up with a $3000 water bill next month and STILL would have had to have repairs so giving thanks for small blessings. Another small blessing, plumber said that the pipes being so old and galvanized we quite possibly have been getting chemical such as lead in our water!!! Who knows how this may have been affecting our health!!! Okay.....taking a deep breath....reminding myself it could have been worse.


Golly- the delights of owning an historic property. Thank goodness you did not let it wait, before calling the plumber, and someone was definitely on your side when you cancelled the contract for the car.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! The real estate lady said that it's common in period homes as they only had one water line coming in and it was usually in the kitchen, hense the bathroom being in the kitchen made practical sense then, but I agree, just weird now, that's definitely something I'd change.


That would definitely put you off your dinner, wouldn't it?? :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> That would definitely put you off your dinner, wouldn't it?? :sm06: :sm06:


But surely the loo would have been outside?


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy Anniversary, Joy and Al!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just popped out for a couple of hours at work and there's another 4 pages of chat! I need to go back and see what I've been missing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well, plumber just left....having to replace the main water line! $3400! Will have the $$ once tax refund comes in but have to pay this by Friday. Call DB and he is covering the cost for me and I'll then reimburse him when refund come in. There go the plans for some interior work to be done but thank God my brother can help me immediately and that I'll have the refund then to repay him. Dang, dang, dang, dang, dang.....but thankful even more now that I did not get the car AND that we will have the refund to cover this. Plumber said if we didn't get it done ASAP that we would most likely have ended up with a $3000 water bill next month and STILL would have had to have repairs so giving thanks for small blessings. Another small blessing, plumber said that the pipes being so old and galvanized we quite possibly have been getting chemical such as lead in our water!!! Who knows how this may have been affecting our health!!! Okay.....taking a deep breath....reminding myself it could have been worse.


Sorry to hear that, Gwen. Something you sure didn't need.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well, plumber just left....having to replace the main water line! $3400! Will have the $$ once tax refund comes in but have to pay this by Friday. Call DB and he is covering the cost for me and I'll then reimburse him when refund come in. There go the plans for some interior work to be done but thank God my brother can help me immediately and that I'll have the refund then to repay him. Dang, dang, dang, dang, dang.....but thankful even more now that I did not get the car AND that we will have the refund to cover this. Plumber said if we didn't get it done ASAP that we would most likely have ended up with a $3000 water bill next month and STILL would have had to have repairs so giving thanks for small blessings. Another small blessing, plumber said that the pipes being so old and galvanized we quite possibly have been getting chemical such as lead in our water!!! Who knows how this may have been affecting our health!!! Okay.....taking a deep breath....reminding myself it could have been worse.


Oh dear! Well someone above was watching out for you to put doubts in your mind about the new vehicle, but at least it is repairable and hasn't caused any catastrophic damage to the house or anything. 
Yes, the lead that you may have been getting isn't great, but don't over worry that our you'll really stress yourself out, you can only do what you can do and it's not like you can go back in time to change it. 
Definitely wonderful that your DB is able to help you out short term, that is a blessing for sure. Breathe... And HUGS!!!
Home ownership, ain't it fun?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But surely the loo would have been outside?


I don't recall seeing it, but if the only water line is in the kitchen, I imagine it would be in there in order to flush. Gross!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Well I did get an answer, threatening legal action and not to contact them ever again. So we know where we stand,
> game over! Not exactly the response I wanted but I know now everything went to the Salvation Army. At least they do know
> they did a bad thing by us, and the threat just reinforces it I feel. So life goes on, and that friendship is dead. We probably wouldn't see them again as they live in England now.


Not the answer you wanted, but at least you now know where you stand. I think you are right that their defensive behaviour shows that they know they were wrong.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely seems as if there is something going on Gwen . Hope you can get it all sorted without it costing lots of money


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> HAHA!!! The little stinker! :sm23:


She is her (very determined) father's daughter! My DM used to tell my DB that she wanted to live long enough to see him get one like him - and he did in his daughter....I think my DS may have also met his match! :sm24: :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I don't recall seeing it, but if the only water line is in the kitchen, I imagine it would be in there in order to flush. Gross!!


Not in the days of yore out here- you had to dig a hole and empty the collected pooh etc into it, usually each week, depending on numbers using it. Flushing toilets are quite a modern invention.

IF YOU WERE LUCKY, you had a long drop.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> She is her (very determined) father's daughter! My DM used to tell my DB that she wanted to live long enough to see him get one like him - and he did in his daughter....I think my DS may have also met his match! :sm24: :sm09:


 :sm23: And you can sit back, watch and have a good chuckle as they go at it. lolol


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well, plumber just left....having to replace the main water line! $3400! Will have the $$ once tax refund comes in but have to pay this by Friday. Call DB and he is covering the cost for me and I'll then reimburse him when refund come in. There go the plans for some interior work to be done but thank God my brother can help me immediately and that I'll have the refund then to repay him. Dang, dang, dang, dang, dang.....but thankful even more now that I did not get the car AND that we will have the refund to cover this. Plumber said if we didn't get it done ASAP that we would most likely have ended up with a $3000 water bill next month and STILL would have had to have repairs so giving thanks for small blessings. Another small blessing, plumber said that the pipes being so old and galvanized we quite possibly have been getting chemical such as lead in our water!!! Who knows how this may have been affecting our health!!! Okay.....taking a deep breath....reminding myself it could have been worse.


Yep someone was watching over you when you decided not to go for the car Gwen! A few years ago we removed the lead pipes from our (1937) house to the road and got it mostly paid for by a council grant - is there nothing like that where you are? So glad your DB could help you out.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Well I did get an answer, threatening legal action and not to contact them ever again. So we know where we stand,
> game over! Not exactly the response I wanted but I know now everything went to the Salvation Army. At least they do know
> they did a bad thing by us, and the threat just reinforces it I feel. So life goes on, and that friendship is dead. We probably wouldn't see them again as they live in England now.


Well you got your answer. Not exactly what you were hoping for but it brings some closure to the whole sad saga. I hope at least the Salvation Army were able to do some good with all that they got.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not in the days of yore out here- you had to dig a hole and empty the collected pooh etc into it, usually each week, depending on numbers using it. Flushing toilets are quite a modern invention.
> 
> IF YOU WERE LUCKY, you had a long drop.


Lol! We had outhouses too, and I imagine that at one time the apartment had an outdoor loo, but I would thing today it would be in the apartment somewhere.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But surely the loo would have been outside?


I've seen TV programmes where the bath was in the kitchen with a board over it and they used it as an extra preparation surface. I think you're right Julie, the toilet would have been outside.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> That's my conclusion too. Thanks for hugs! Today is going to be a good day, I will receive my new car today yipeeee!


That's the good news!! Go out and have a good drive around in it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Tuesday 6 February '18

I have a bunch of recipes stacked up in my word document file - I almost lost all of them yesterday. So I think it is time to get rid of some of them.

Apple Pie Baked Oatmeal

Author: Aimee
Prep time: 15 mins
Cook time: 30 mins
Total time: 45 mins
Serves/Yield: Serves 6

Ingredients
3 cups rolled oats
1/2 cup kefir
1 1/4 cups 2% milk
4 large eggs
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon fine sea salt
1/2 teaspoon pure vanilla
2 tablespoons unsalted butter
1/4 cup pure maple syrup or honey
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1 medium apple, scrubbed
1/2 cup chopped hazelnuts, toasted

Instructions
1. The day before serving, stir together oats, kefir and milk. Let stand at room temperature overnight or up to 24 hours.
2. Preheat an oven to 350F. Oil a 3qt baking dish. 
3. In a large bowl, whisk together the eggs, cinnamon, salt and vanilla.
4. Melt the butter and stir in the maple syrup. 
5. Pour into the eggs and whisk until smooth and incorporated.
6. Switching to a wooden spoon, stir the soaked oats and the baking soda into the egg, mixing well to combine and breaking up any clumps of oatmeal with the back of the spoon. 
7. Quarter and core the apple; grate it on a box grater - skin and all - and stir it into the oats.
8. Scrape the batter into the prepared dish. 
9. Sprinkle the hazelnuts over the top. 
Note: Optional: add a few slices of apple on the top.
10. Place baking dish in the middle rack of the oven and bake for 30-40 minutes, or until golden around the edges and the centre is set. 
11. Cool slightly, then scoop into bowls and serve with milk.
Note: Customize this recipe to suit your taste. Try honey in place of maple syrup, pear for apple, coconut oil instead of butter, etc.

http://www.simplebites.net/embracing-winter-with-apple-pie-baked-oatmeal/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+SimpleBites+%28Simple+Bites%29

Vegan Alfredo Sauce

AUTHOR: NICOLE HUNN
Yield: 4 servings

INGREDIENTS
8 ounces dry gluten free spaghetti or fettuccine (I actually used wide, flat rice noodles from A Taste of Thai)
3/4 cup (90 g) raw cashews
1 cup (8 fluid ounces) vegetable stock
1/4 cup (2 fluid ounces) full-fat coconut milk
2 garlic cloves, crushed, peeled and chopped
10 ounces baby bella mushrooms, cleaned and sliced thickly
1 tablespoon (9 g) gum-free gluten free flour blend (or you can use sweet white rice flour or even cornstarch)
1/8 teaspoon + 3/4 teaspoon kosher salt, divided
Freshly ground black pepper, to taste
1 tablespoon (14 g) extra virgin olive oil (I actually used avocado oil)
Water, as needed
Chopped fresh parsley, for garnish (optional)

DIRECTIONS
1. Cook the pasta according to the package directions while preparing the rest of the meal. 
2. Place the cashews in a spice grinder or food processor and grind until powdered, 30 to 60 seconds. Be careful not to grind into nut butter. 
3. Place the stock, coconut milk, ground cashews and chopped garlic in a blender and blend until smooth and creamy (about 2 minutes). Strain the sauce through a fine-mesh sieve to remove any remaining pieces of solid cashew, and set it aside.
4. In a medium-size bowl, toss the sliced mushrooms with the flour and 1/8 teaspoon salt, plus about 1/8 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper until the mushrooms are coated completely. 
5. Heat the oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat until it ripples.
6. Add the coated mushrooms. Stir to combine, cover the pan and allow the mushrooms to cook until softened, about 3 minutes. 
7. Uncover the pan and stir the mushrooms to release any brown bits from the bottom of the pan. 
8. Add the sauce, the remaining 3/4 teaspoon salt, and some freshly ground black pepper to the pan, and stir to combine. Simmer the mixture, stirring occasionally, until it's as thick as you'd like it to be. If it thickens too much, whisk in water, 1 tablespoon at a time, to reach your desired consistency. 
9. Add the cooked noodles to the pan, and toss gently to coat with tongs.
10. Divide the mixture among 4 dishes, and garnish with the optional fresh parsley and freshly ground black pepper to taste. 
11. Store leftovers in an airtight container in the refrigerator for up to 1 day.
Ingredients and substitutions
•	Coconut-free: Since there is only 1/4 cup coconut milk, this recipe doesn't taste like coconuts to me at all. But if you really don't care for anything made from coconuts, you can try using almond milk. I'd reduce it on the stovetop a bit, though, so it's thicker and more the consistency of coconut milk.
•	Nut-free: The cashews in this recipe do a wonderful job of creating creaminess and thickness without adding much flavor of their own. I can't think of a substitute that isn't itself another nut, like blanched almonds. Perhaps sunflower seeds would work?
•	Mushrooms: You can simply leave the mushrooms out. If you do, I'd add about 1 tablespoon of my gum-free gluten free flour blend to the sauce since it helps to thicken the mixture.
•	If you're not vegan and only want this recipe for its dairy-free-ness, Alisa's original recipe is actually for chicken alfredo. Just substitute 1 pound of boneless, skinless chicken breast, cut into 1-inch cubes for the mushrooms and cook the chicken in the oil in the hot skillet for about 5 minutes, searing on all sides before proceeding with the recipe as written.

http://glutenfreeonashoestring.com/vegan-alfredo-sauce/

BACON GREEN ONION DIP

Author: Judith Hannemann
Serves: 10

INGREDIENTS
16 oz. cream cheese, softened
½ c. mayonnaise or salad dressing
⅓ c. grated Parmesan cheese
¼ c. sliced green onions - optional
10 bacon strips, cooked and crumbled
1 tsp garlic powder

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Beat cream cheese, mayonnaise and Parmesan cheese; add onions and mix well. Stir in bacon. 
2. Cover and refrigerate for 2 hours to allow flavors to blend.
3. If desired - add diced pimentos and have a festive looking dip! About 2 tbs would be good.

http://bakeatmidnite.com/bacon-green-onion-dip/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheMidnightBaker+%28Midnight+Baker%29#

Greek Chicken Wraps

Each of the elements of this wrap sandwich will stay good in the fridge for 3-4 days so I can quickly and easily build a sandwich on demand. And if you're trying to do low-carb for the new year, just throw these ingredients onto a bed of crunchy Romaine instead of into a wrap and you'll be good to go. It's like a shawarma salad!

Ingredients

Garlic Marinated Chicken Thighs
1/4 cup olive oil ($0.52)
1/4 cup lemon juice ($0.18)
3 cloves garlic, minced ($0.24)
1/2 Tbsp dried oregano ($0.15)
1/2 tsp salt ($0.02)
Freshly cracked pepper ($0.05)
6 boneless, skinless chicken thighs (about 1.8 lbs.) ($5.47)

Dill Yogurt Sauce
1/2 cup plain Greek style yogurt ($0.58)
1/2 tsp dried dill ($0.05)
1 Tbsp lemon juice ($0.02)
1/4 tsp salt ($0.05)

Wrap Ingredients
1 pint grape tomatoes ($1.99)
1 cucumber ($0.99)
1/4 red onion ($0.15)
6 pieces flatbread ($2.29)
10 oz. container hummus ($1.79)

Directions
1. Prepare the garlic chicken marinade first. In a gallon-sized zip top bag or shallow dish combine the olive oil, lemon juice, garlic, oregano, salt, and some freshly cracked pepper. Add the chicken thighs, close the top of the bag, and massage the ingredients to combine. Let the chicken marinate for 30 minutes. 
2. While the chicken is marinating, prepare the dill yogurt sauce. In a small bowl combine the Greek yogurt, dried dill, lemon juice, and salt. Set the sauce aside.
3. Slice the grape tomatoes in half, dice the cucumber, and thinly slice the red onion. 
4. Place the red onion in a bowl of ice water and let it soak for 5-10 minutes to take the sharp edge off the flavor. 
5. After the chicken has marinated for 30 minutes, cook the chicken thighs in a skillet over medium heat for about 5-7 minutes on each side, or until well browned and cooked through. Cook the chicken in two batches to prevent over crowding the skillet, which will prevent browning. Transfer the cooked chicken to a cutting board to rest for 5 minutes before slicing. 
6. To build the wraps, smear each flat bread with a couple tablespoons of hummus, pile some sliced chicken on top, then top with a handful of tomatoes, cucumbers, and a few slices of onion. Add a few dollops of the dill yogurt sauce, wrap the bread around the filling, and enjoy!

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2018/01/greek-chicken-wraps/

UPSIDE-DOWN BLOOD ORANGE-POLENTA CAKE

MAKES 8 servings

INGREDIENTS
Nonstick vegetable oil spray
3/4 cup (packed) light brown sugar
3/4 cup (1 1/2 sticks) unsalted butter, room temperature, divided
6 blood oranges, peel and white pith removed, each sliced into 4 rounds, seeds removed
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
3 tablespoons polenta (not quick-cooking)
1 1/2 teaspoons kosher salt
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1 cup granulated sugar
1 vanilla bean, split lengthwise
4 large eggs, room temperature
3/4 cup buttermilk, room temperature
Lemon omani (dried black limes), green cardamom pods, and softly whipped cream (for serving; optional)

PREPARATION
1. Preheat oven to 350°F. 
2. Coat pan with nonstick spray and place on a foil-lined rimmed baking sheet. 
3. Cook brown sugar, 1/4 cup butter, and 2 Tbsp. water in a small saucepan over medium heat, stirring, until sugar is dissolved and mixture is smooth. 
4. Bring to a boil and cook, without stirring, 2 minutes (it should be slightly thickened). Pour caramel into prepared pan and let rest until set, about 5 minutes.
5. Arrange orange slices in concentric circles in a single layer over caramel. (Start with larger slices around the outside, then use smaller ones as you work toward the center. Cut up leftover citrus to fill in the gaps.)
6. Whisk flour, polenta, salt, baking powder, and baking soda in a medium bowl. 
7. Place granulated sugar and remaining 1/2 cup butter in a large bowl; scrape in vanilla seeds and save pod for another use. 
8. Using an electric mixer on high speed, beat until light and fluffy, about 4 minutes. 
9. Add eggs one at a time, beating to blend between additions; beat until mixture is very fluffy, about 3 minutes.
10. Reduce mixer speed to low. 
11. Add dry ingredients in 3 additions alternating with buttermilk in 2 additions, beginning and ending with dry ingredients; mix just until batter is smooth. Scrape batter into prepared pan (be careful not to disturb orange slices) and smooth surface with an offset spatula.
12. Bake cake until golden brown and a tester inserted into the center comes out clean, 50-65 minutes. 
13. Transfer pan to a wire rack and let cake cool 10 minutes. 
14. Run a knife around edges of cake to loosen, then unmold. Invert cake onto rack and carefully remove bottom of pan. Let cool completely.
15.Finely grate lemon omani and cardamom pods over cake and whipped cream, if desired. 
16.Serve cake with whipped cream alongside.

Special Equipment: A 9" springform pan

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/upside-down-blood-orangepolenta-cake?mbid=nl_01262018_Daily_CTN_PM_GroupB&CNDID=26646890&spMailingID=12815475&spUserID=MTI5MTM4Njk3MTIzS0&spJobID=1322286329&spReportId=MTMyMjI4NjMyOQS2

SLOW SIMMERED BLACK EYED PEAS AND GREENS

Slow Simmered Black Eyed Peas and Greens is a great cold weather comfort food that is as healthy as it is delicious!

Total Cost $6.96 recipe / $1.39 serving
Prep Time 8 hours
Cook Time 2 hours
Total Time 10 hours
Servings 2 cups each

INGREDIENTS
1 lb. black eyed peas (dry) $1.69
2 Tbsp olive oil $0.26
1 onion $0.32
3 cloves garlic $0.24
1/2 bunch celery $0.70
1 tsp oregano $0.10
1/2 Tbsp smoked paprika $0.15
1/4 tsp cayenne pepper $0.02
Freshly cracked pepper $0.05
1 bay leaf $0.15
6 cups vegetable broth $1.28
12 oz. fresh greens* $2.00

INSTRUCTIONS
1. The night before, place the black eyed peas in a large bowl or container and fill with cool water (there should be at least three times as much water as peas). Allow the peas to soak overnight in the refrigerator.
2. When you're ready to begin cooking, add the olive oil to a large pot. 
3. Dice the onion, mince the garlic, and slice the celery. Add the onion, garlic, and celery to the pot and sauté over medium heat until the onions are transparent.
4. Drain the soaked peas in a colander and rinse them with cool water. Add the rinsed peas to the pot with the vegetables. 
5. Add the oregano, smoked paprika, cayenne pepper, some freshly cracked pepper (about 20 cranks of a pepper mill), bay leaf, and vegetable broth. Stir to combine.
6.Add a lid to the pot, turn the heat up to high, and bring the pot to a boil. Once it reaches a boil, turn the heat down to low, and allow it to simmer for 1 hour.
7. After one hour of simmering, the black eyed peas should be tender. 
8. Add the greens to the pot and stir them in until wilted. Smash some of the peas against the side of the pot as you stir to help thicken the liquid. 
9. Turn the heat up to medium to bring the pot back up to a simmer, and allow the peas and greens to simmer for 30 minutes more, without a lid. After simmering for 30 minutes, the greens should be tender and the peas should have broken down further and thickened the liquid even more. Taste the peas and add salt to your liking (I added about 3/4 tsp, but the amount needed will depend on the salt content of your vegetable broth). Serve with crusty bread or over rice.

RECIPE NOTES: *I used bagged pre-chopped mustard greens, but you can use other hearty greens like collard greens or kale. If using greens in a bunch, remove the stems and chop the leaves into 1 to 2-inch pieces.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2018/01/slow-simmered-black-eyed-peas-greens/

Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is so pretty sonja - love the leaf pattern. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Nice and quiet here , best time for me to knit when everyone is still asleep , decided to knit the little jewel dress free on ravelry , was put off before by all the comments and correction but I really like the yoke so decided to go for it , had a little hiccup when I realised the stitch count was out in the pattern but easily fixed and managed to get the yoke part finished before anyone woke up , now time for breakfast


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo and Sonja, thank you. We don't really celebrate but I kidded him I wouldn't have to cook as it's our anniversary. Usually on Tuesday I do crockpot meals or oven meals because I have sangha 6:30-7:30 p.m, and Al likes to eat late. We'd just been discussing dinner when I looked at date.


Congratulations on your anniversary.


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Sam, you are very ambitious!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

There are a few recipes there Sam, that I think J is going to want to try, she's making quiche right now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't being a grandma wonderful. --- sam



darowil said:


> Saw E for a while this afternoon after the other grandparents bought her back (not psycho gran, very nice and good grandparents.). I gave her a cuddle as I was leaving and said bye darling I love you lots. Kissed the rest goodbye and went to put on my shoes. Heard Brett saying go and tell Grandma that- so down she came and said something, I looked at Vick and Brett I love you Grandma she said. And ran away!
> She gave Gordon a huge cuddle then later she gave him a kiss and so he gave her one. She screwed up her face and wiped it madly- dribble she kept saying. Thats the way Babies kiss we tried to explain.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Anniversary to Joy and Al!

(BTW I noticed that it's your "Bone China" anniversary!)


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well, plumber just left....having to replace the main water line! $3400! Will have the $$ once tax refund comes in but have to pay this by Friday. Call DB and he is covering the cost for me and I'll then reimburse him when refund come in. There go the plans for some interior work to be done but thank God my brother can help me immediately and that I'll have the refund then to repay him. Dang, dang, dang, dang, dang.....but thankful even more now that I did not get the car AND that we will have the refund to cover this. Plumber said if we didn't get it done ASAP that we would most likely have ended up with a $3000 water bill next month and STILL would have had to have repairs so giving thanks for small blessings. Another small blessing, plumber said that the pipes being so old and galvanized we quite possibly have been getting chemical such as lead in our water!!! Who knows how this may have been affecting our health!!! Okay.....taking a deep breath....reminding myself it could have been worse.


Ouch!! That's a big bill. So glad your DB is able to help and the refund can pay him back. I hope the old pipes were not affecting your health.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

fentanyl - it is a pain killer. very addictive. DAYTON, Ohio - Officials in Montgomery County, Ohio, blame America's opioid crisis for an ignoble title: the overdose capital of America.

"We're on a pace to have 800 people die this year due to overdose in our county," Sheriff Phil Plummer told NBC News. "Per capita, we're Number 1 in the nation in overdose deaths."

Overdoses are the leading cause of death for Americans under 50 - they now claim more lives than car crashes, gun deaths and the AIDS virus did at their peaks.


Lurker 2 said:


> There was something on the news tonight a drug called something like fenalyne which is far far worse, and coming from China via Britain.


Fentanyl is the drug that killed Prince.

sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey Sonja, if I buy this bootie pattern, would you translate it? It's only available in Finnish and Swedish. They are adorable. 
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/reaverse-baby-star


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can't you just omit the spider? --- sam



darowil said:


> I have a dilemma- got some sock club yarn. Alpaca, silk and linen. Lovely and soft and it is telling what it wants to be. The socks with a spider on them! But I'm not sure I could come at wearing spiders. So do I listen to my yarn or ignore it?
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-gardener
> they are very nice-if only they didn't have a spider on them. But the spider does something for them. There is another pattern with the spider on the front but the back might be better for me with my dislike of spiders! But seriously questioning my sanity with all the cables etc I am lining up to do.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it looks somewhat like our baseball stadiums. i think it is like our stadiums in that if you are too high in the stands you need binoculars to see what is going on on the field. --- sam



darowil said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adelaide_Oval this is my local cricket ground
> But we don't call them bowls. Ours is an oval.
> The MCG which is a huge stadium holding over 100,000 is the Melbourne Cricket Ground. But it really is a stadium. Adelaide Oval has managed to keep some of it's charm when they upgraded in recent years. Most of ours don't have a roof. And cricket is rarely played under a roof (Indoor cricket has different rules).
> While in a way it makes sense part of the interest especially in the 5 day games is the way the pitch changes with wear and tear and the impact of the weather. Which would all be so different if the weather was taken out of the equation.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Carfentanil or carfentanyl is an analog of the synthetic opioid analgesic fentanyl. A unit of carfentanil is 100 times as potent as the same amount of fentanyl, 5,000 times as potent as a unit of heroin ... Wikipedia



Bonnie7591 said:


> I think that's carfentynal, supposed to be much stronger, also coming here from China & because one molecule different than Fentynal, it's not a restricted substance????lots of people dying from it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that temperature is never too early in my book. lol --- sam



MindyT said:


> Fentanyl I believe is the drug Michael Jackson died from and Prince had some too as I recall. Crazy stuff, drugs. People who are not addictive types....most of us I think.....cannot understand the march toward doom they are for people. We pick up our needles, or cook or volunteer. Addiction is really terrible no matter the drug of choice. I got up and am making granola with lots of extras before it gets too hot in the kitchen. It is just like summer, 75-80 degrees out here for the last several days. Too much too early for me!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what kind of dog is in you avatar? --- sam



lexiemae said:


> Best time to knit, I look forward to bright early mornings, roll on Spring................
> 
> it is lovely Sonja, will check out the pattern, not sure if I have made this one earlier?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy anniversary joy. would you have forgotten it had you not looked at the calendar? --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Just looked at date...Al and I have our 36th wedding anniversary today!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm so sorry gwen - i would be having a hissy fit just to get the frustration out of my system. the water company better reimburse you a BIG amount.
--- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Well, plumber just left....having to replace the main water line! $3400! Will have the $$ once tax refund comes in but have to pay this by Friday. Call DB and he is covering the cost for me and I'll then reimburse him when refund come in. There go the plans for some interior work to be done but thank God my brother can help me immediately and that I'll have the refund then to repay him. Dang, dang, dang, dang, dang.....but thankful even more now that I did not get the car AND that we will have the refund to cover this. Plumber said if we didn't get it done ASAP that we would most likely have ended up with a $3000 water bill next month and STILL would have had to have repairs so giving thanks for small blessings. Another small blessing, plumber said that the pipes being so old and galvanized we quite possibly have been getting chemical such as lead in our water!!! Who knows how this may have been affecting our health!!! Okay.....taking a deep breath....reminding myself it could have been worse.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! We had outhouses too, and I imagine that at one time the apartment had an outdoor loo, but I would thing today it would be in the apartment somewhere.


I would hope so.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've seen TV programmes where the bath was in the kitchen with a board over it and they used it as an extra preparation surface. I think you're right Julie, the toilet would have been outside.


I am pretty sure so, Kate. It would have been coupled with the use of a chamber pot.
I don't think they were totally unaware of hygiene, and surely the pong factor would have been considered? 
I have known of very tiny houses where the bath was in the kitchen, thus. One a friend of mine lived in, in the bush in Titirangi, where I lived back in 1971/2.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> fentanyl - it is a pain killer. very addictive. DAYTON, Ohio - Officials in Montgomery County, Ohio, blame America's opioid crisis for an ignoble title: the overdose capital of America.
> 
> "We're on a pace to have 800 people die this year due to overdose in our county," Sheriff Phil Plummer told NBC News. "Per capita, we're Number 1 in the nation in overdose deaths."
> 
> ...


All of which is NOT good!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

6 February '18 Page Two

VEGAN SPAGHETTI AGLIO E OLIO WITH DELICATA SQUASH WITH KALE AND POMEGRANATE

Serves 4 to 6 people
Author Ashley

Ingredients
1 medium delicata squash, halved lengthwise, seeded, and sliced into half-moon shapes*
Sea salt as needed
1 pound whole wheat spaghetti or spaghetti of choice
1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil
8 cloves garlic, smashed and thinly sliced
1 bunch lacinato kale, washed, dried, stemmed, and chopped
1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes or to taste
1 to 2 batches Vegan Parmesan Cheese , to taste
3/4 cup pomegranate seeds (seeds of about 1 medium pomegranate)

Instructions
1. Preheat the oven to 375F. Line a small baking tray with parchment paper.
2. Spread the squash into an even layer in the lined pan. Roast for 20 to 25 minutes, or until tender (but not mushy) and beginning to caramelize, flipping at the halfway point.
3. Meanwhile, bring a large pot of water to a boil and add 1 tablespoon sea salt. Add the spaghetti and cook according to package instructions (you want the pasta to have a nice al dente bite to it). Drain the pasta, reserving 1 cup of the cooking water, and set aside.
4. Heat the olive oil over medium-low heat in a large sauté pan. Add the garlic and kale and sauté for about 4 minutes, or until the kale just begins to wilt. Add the red pepper flakes and continue to cook for another minute or so.
5. Add the drained spaghetti to the pan along with as much of the parmesan as desired (I usually add about 1 1/2cups. Toss to coat and add the reserved 1/2 to 1 cup of the reserved pasta water, as needed to thin the sauce and coat the pasta. If needed, sauté for a minute, or until the sauce clings to the pasta.
5. Taste and season with sea salt, if desired. (I usually add another 1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon sea salt but the amount you add will depend on your individual taste preferences and how much parmesan you used.)
6. Divide the pasta between bowls and top with the delicata squash and pomegranate seeds. Serve immediately.

Recipe Notes: *If you can't find delicata squash, substitute an extra-large sweet potato (peeled and cubed) or small butternut squash (peeled, halved, seeded, and cubed).

http://www.blissfulbasil.com/vegan-spaghetti-aglio-e-olio-with-delicata-squash-kale-pomegranate/

12 Natural Gargles for a Sore Throat

Gargling is an easy and remarkably effective way to kill germs and ease the pain of a sore throat. Therefore, the next time you are looking to relieve throat pain, try one of these trusted home gargles.

1. Lemon and Water
Mix 1 teaspoon of lemon juice with 1 cup of hot water. The astringent juice will help to shrink swollen throat tissue and create a hostile (acidic) environment for viruses and bacteria.

2. Salt and Water
Make grandma's effective sore throat remedy by mixing ¼ teaspoon salt in a cup of warm water. Use the hottest water that you can tolerate as cold gargles are completely ineffective. If you have some, add a tablespoon of Listerine for some germ-killing power. This briny solution helps to wash away and neutralize acids in the throat, relieving the burning sensation and promoting fast healing of irritated mucous membranes.

3. Ginger, Honey, and Lemon in Water
This sore throat remedy mixes 1 teaspoon each of powdered ginger and honey, ½ cup of hot water, and the juice of ½ a squeezed lemon. Pour the water over the ginger, then add the lemon juice and honey, and gargle. The honey coats the throat and also has mild antibacterial properties.

4. Sage and Water
Sage can help soothe a sore throat and ease painful or swollen nasal passages. The traditional home remedy calls for 1 teaspoon sage, ½ teaspoon alum, ¼ cup brown sugar, 3/8 cup of vinegar, and 1/8 cup water.

5. Hot Sauce and Water
The capsicum in hot peppers helps to alleviate pain and fights inflammation. Add five shakes of ground cayenne pepper to a cup of hot water for sore throat relief. It'll burn for a bit, but try this gargle every 15 minutes and see if it helps.

6. Turmeric and Water
This tasty yellow spice is a powerful antioxidant. For a sore throat remedy, mix ½ teaspoon of turmeric with ½ teaspoon of salt into 1 cup of hot water and gargle.

7. Wheatgrass Juice
A quick rinse and spit with this chlorophyll-rich liquid helps prohibit bacteria growth and ease throat pain. Wheatgrass juice is said to help stop toothache and revitalize weakened gums when held in the mouth for five minutes.

8. Clove Tea
Add 1-3 teaspoons of powdered or ground cloves to water, then mix and gargle. Cloves contain antibacterial and anti-inflammatory properties that help to soothe and heal a sore throat.

9. Green Tea
Green tea is well-known for its ability to naturally fight infections. Therefore, next time you have a sore throat, brew a little extra and gargle it to kill any bacteria that are hanging out in your throat.

10. Tomato Juice
For temporary relief of sore throat symptoms, gargle with a mixture of ½ cup of tomato juice, ½ cup of hot water, and 10 drops of hot pepper sauce. The antioxidant properties of lycopene will help get rid of a sore throat faster.

11. Goldenseal and Water
Gargling with the herbal germ-killer goldenseal (1 ½ teaspoons of goldenseal tincture in 8 ounces of water) kills viruses and bacteria as it soothes inflamed throat tissue.

12. Licorice Water
Licorice roots can help soothe a sore throat and eliminate cough-inducing phlegm. A study from 2009 found that post-operative patients who gargled with a licorice solution were less likely to get a sore throat post-surgery. Mix one teaspoon of licorice syrup or powder with eight ounces of water and gargle.

Note: Mix a fresh batch for every use. It's better to waste a bit pouring it down the sink than to leave it in your glass, where it might become contaminated with bacteria. Also, don't swallow the gargle, spit it out.

Chicken Tikka Masala

"This is an easy recipe for Chicken Tikka Masala--chicken marinated in yogurt and spices and then served in a tomato cream sauce. Serve with rice or warm pita bread."

Recipe by:Yakuta
2 h 20 m
4 [email protected] cals/serv

Ingredients
1 cup yogurt
1 tablespoon lemon juice
2 teaspoons fresh ground cumin
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
2 teaspoons cayenne pepper
2 teaspoons freshly ground black pepper
1 tablespoon minced fresh ginger
1 teaspoon salt, or to taste
3 boneless skinless chicken breasts, cut into bite-size pieces
4 long skewers
1 tablespoon butter
1 clove garlic, minced
1 jalapeno pepper, finely chopped
2 teaspoons ground cumin
2 teaspoons paprika
1 teaspoon salt, or to taste
1 (8 ounce) can tomato sauce
1 cup heavy cream
1/4 cup chopped fresh cilantro

Directions
1. In a large bowl, combine yogurt, lemon juice, 2 teaspoons cumin, cinnamon, cayenne, black pepper, ginger, and salt. Stir in chicken, cover, and refrigerate for 1 hour.
2. Preheat a grill for high heat.
3. Lightly oil the grill grate. 
4. Thread chicken onto skewers, and discard marinade. Grill until juices run clear, about 5 minutes on each side.
5. Melt butter in a large heavy skillet over medium heat. 
6. Saute garlic and jalapeno for 1 minute. 
7. Season with 2 teaspoons cumin, paprika, and 3 teaspoons salt. 
8. Stir in tomato sauce and cream. 
9. Simmer on low heat until sauce thickens, about 20 minutes. 
10. Add grilled chicken, and simmer for 10 minutes. 
11. Transfer to a serving platter, and garnish with fresh cilantro.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/45736/chicken-tikka-masala/

Peach Salsa

Made in the summer with a juicy peach and ripe cherry tomatoes, this tangy salsa is perfect for scooping up with tortilla chips or spooning over grilled pork chops.

Author: Abby Hocking / Food & Wine
Serves : 2 1/2 cups

Ingredients
1 large ripe peach, pitted and finely chopped (1 1/2 cups)
1 cup mixed cherry tomatoes, finely chopped
1/2 cup cilantro, finely chopped
1/4 cup finely chopped red onion
1 serrano chile, seeded and minced
1/4 cup fresh lime juice
Kosher salt
Pepper

How to Make It
1. In a medium bowl, combine the peach with the tomatoes, cilantro, onion, chile and lime juice. 
2. Season with salt and pepper. 
3. Let stand for 15 minutes before serving.
Make Ahead: The peach salsa can be refrigerated in an airtight container for up to 2 days.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/peach-salsa?xid=NL_DAILY012618&utm_source=foodandwine.com&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=daily&utm_content=2018012614PM#spotim-comments

Oven Barbecue Brisket

Total: 5 hrs 30 mins
Prep: 30 mins,
Cook: 5 hrs
Serves 6 to 8
AUTHOR: DERRICK RICHES

What You'll Need
1 4 to 5 pound/1.8 to 2.3 kg beef brisket, trimmed
1/2 cup/120 mL packed brown sugar
1 tablespoons/15 mLWorcestershire Sauce
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 tablespoons/15 mL mild chili powder
1 tablespoon/15 mL ground black pepper
1 tablespoon/15 mL yellow mustard
1 1/2 teaspoons/ 7.5 mL sea or kosher salt
1 teaspoon/5 mL paprika
1 teaspoon/5 mL cumin

How to Make It
1. Place brisket onto a large cutting board. Combine remaining ingredients in a small bowl. Rub mixture over the surface of the brisket, making sure to get every square inch of the meat. Wrap tightly with plastic wrap and refrigerate for 8-12 hours.
2. Preheat oven to 300 degrees F/150 degrees C.
3. Gently remove brisket from plastic and wrap in aluminum foil. Do not wrap too tightly. Make sure to give it some room for steam.
4. Place brisket in a roasting pan on a roasting rack and poke a couple of holes in the foil on the top. This will help to release some steam as it cooks.
5. Cook brisket for 4 1/2 to 5 hours. 
6. Using heat resistant gloves, remove foil and let meat rest for 5-10 minutes before carving. 
7. Serve with your favorite side sauce.

http://www.thespruce.com/oven-barbecue-brisket-recipe-333925?utm_campaign=fooddrinksl&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_content=20180126&utm_term=bouncex

PARMESAN MUSHROOM CHICKEN

Author: Judith Hannemann
Serves: 4

INGREDIENTS
4 chicken breasts halves cut into strips (see NOTES)
2 garlic cloves minced
1 tbs minced fresh parsley (see NOTES)
2 tbsp olive oil
8 oz can sliced mushrooms, drained (8 oz fresh is OK too)
½ cup half and half
⅓ cup parmesan/romano combo grated cheese plus more for topping
salt and pepper for seasoning to taste

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.
2. Lightly spray a 11 x 7-inch baking dish.
3. Heat olive oil in a saute pan. 
4. Salt and pepper chicken . 
5. Cook chicken about 2 minutes on either side. 
6. Add garlic, mushrooms, parsley, and saute for a few minutes.
7. Add cream and parmesan/romano cheese. Cook for a few minutes and turn off heat.
8. Transfer to the prepared baking dish and add a bit more parmesan on top and bake for 25 minutes

Note: Chicken tenders may be subbed for the breasts. If using dried parsley, use 1 tsp.

http://bakeatmidnite.com/parmesan-mushroom-chicken/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheMidnightBaker+%28Midnight+Baker%29

Lamb Chops Sizzled with Garlic

Serves 4

Ingredients
Eight 1/2-inch-thick lamb loin chops (about 2 pounds), fatty tips trimmed
Salt and freshly ground pepper
Pinch of dried thyme
3 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
10 small garlic cloves, halved
3 tablespoons water
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice
2 tablespoons minced parsley
Pinch of crushed red pepper

INGREDIENTS 
1. Season the lamb with salt and pepper and sprinkle lightly with thyme. 
2. In a very large skillet, heat the olive oil until shimmering. 
3. Add the lamb chops and garlic and cook over moderately high heat until the chops are browned on the bottom, about 3 minutes. 
4. Turn the chops and garlic and cook until the chops are browned, about 2 minutes longer for medium meat. Transfer the chops to plates, leaving the garlic in the skillet.
5. Add the water, lemon juice, parsley and crushed red pepper to the pan and cook, scraping up any browned bits stuck to the bottom, until sizzling, about 1 minute. 
6. Pour the garlic and pan sauce over the lamb chops and serve immediately.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/lamb-chops-sizzled-garlic?xid=NL_DAILY010618&utm_source=foodandwine.com&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=daily&utm_content=2018010614PM#spotim-comments

Pork and Peanut Dragon Noodles

Sweet, salty, rich, and crunchy, these Pork and Peanut Dragon Noodles hit all the bases. It's fast, easy comfort food for busy nights!

Dragon Sauce
1/4 cup chili garlic sauce ($0.53)
1/4 cup soy sauce ($0.24)
1/4 cup brown sugar ($0.16)

Pork and Noodles
1/2 lb. ground pork* ($1.50)
6 oz. ramen noodles ($1.00)
3 green onions, sliced ($0.20)
1/4 cup unsalted peanuts, chopped ($0.12)

Directions
1. Combine the chili garlic sauce, soy sauce, and brown sugar in a bowl. 
2. Add the ground pork to a skillet and cook over medium heat until it is fully browned*. 
3. Once browned, add the prepared dragon sauce and chopped peanuts. 
4. Allow the pork and peanuts to simmer in the sauce for another 5 minutes, or until the sauce has reduced by half. 
5. While the pork is browning, begin boiling water for your noodles. Once boiling, add your noodles and cook according to the package directions. Drain the noodles in a colander. 
6. Once the sauce has reduced and the noodles have drained, add the noodles to the skillet and toss until everything is combined and coated in sauce. Top with sliced green onions and serve!

Note: The pork I used was about 25% fat and did not need any extra oil in the skillet. It did not render a lot of grease while cooking, so I did not drain the skillet. If there is an excess amount of fat after browning, I suggest draining the meat and leaving 1 Tbsp fat in the skillet to combine with the dragon sauce.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2018/01/pork-peanut-dragon-noodles/

Sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> Carfentanil or carfentanyl is an analog of the synthetic opioid analgesic fentanyl. A unit of carfentanil is 100 times as potent as the same amount of fentanyl, 5,000 times as potent as a unit of heroin ... Wikipedia


People don't have a lot of hope if the pushers get them hooked on that.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Juli, thank you.
Mindy, we really did have a horrific fire season. I like the off season too. But, then again, living on the desert getting away in the summer is always a treat. Hope you can travel more this year. We sold the 5th wheel.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, wow, that’s a whopper of unexpected expenditure. Scarey you could have been getting lead in your water. Thankful your DB could help and tax refund will cover expenses.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machriste, thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Juli, thank you.
> Mindy, we really did have a horrific fire season. I like the off season too. But, then again, living on the desert getting away in the summer is always a treat. Hope you can travel more this year. We sold the 5th wheel.


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, thank you.
Kate, thank you. We don’t exchange presents anymore. If we want something we buy it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, I probably would have, as would Al. Guess we aren’t the romantic types.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, I probably would have, as would Al. Guess we aren't the romantic types.


Romantic types or not, Happy Anniversary.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Nice and quiet here , best time for me to knit when everyone is still asleep , decided to knit the little jewel dress free on ravelry , was put off before by all the comments and correction but I really like the yoke so decided to go for it , had a little hiccup when I realised the stitch count was out in the pattern but easily fixed and managed to get the yoke part finished before anyone woke up , now time for breakfast


Oh I made that pattern in a sweater/hat. It is one of my fav's.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Just looked at date...Al and I have our 36th wedding anniversary today!


Happy Anniversary!! Wishing you many many more!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh my goodness Gwen! Expensive, but once it's done, you'll get back to normal bills. It is scary to think about the chemicals and lead you may have ingested. If the town will reimburse you for some of the water it will make it easier. They'll be digging up your yard I suppose?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Martina and Siouxann thank you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well, plumber just left....having to replace the main water line! $3400! Will have the $$ once tax refund comes in but have to pay this by Friday. Call DB and he is covering the cost for me and I'll then reimburse him when refund come in. There go the plans for some interior work to be done but thank God my brother can help me immediately and that I'll have the refund then to repay him. Dang, dang, dang, dang, dang.....but thankful even more now that I did not get the car AND that we will have the refund to cover this. Plumber said if we didn't get it done ASAP that we would most likely have ended up with a $3000 water bill next month and STILL would have had to have repairs so giving thanks for small blessings. Another small blessing, plumber said that the pipes being so old and galvanized we quite possibly have been getting chemical such as lead in our water!!! Who knows how this may have been affecting our health!!! Okay.....taking a deep breath....reminding myself it could have been worse.


Oh No thats a lot of money . Glad your brother could help you out till you get the tax refund , The perils of owning your own home 
I know every time it gets gale force winds round here I beg the house to stay together no loose tiles or bits coming loose


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think that's carfentynal, supposed to be much stronger, also coming here from China & because one molecule different than Fentynal, it's not a restricted substance????lots of people dying from it


How clever of those selling it. What a shame these clever people can't use this for the good of the world instead.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Finished, just need to weave in 3 ends and sew on the little buttons onto the back.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gut feeling funny today. Don't think it is my normal 'funny gut' so hoping it is not V &Bs bug. Would hav expected it before now though if it was that-and would meant the kids aren't OK yet either. So hopefully just my funny gut. But I am about to lie down at 10am so not hopeful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Gut feeling funny today. Don't think it is my normal 'funny gut' so hoping it is not V &Bs bug. Would hav expected it before now though if it was that-and would meant the kids aren't OK yet either. So hopefully just my funny gut. But I am about to lie down at 10am so not hopeful.


Oh dear.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished, just need to weave in 3 ends and sew on the little buttons onto the back.


Very pretty!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Gut feeling funny today. Don't think it is my normal 'funny gut' so hoping it is not V &Bs bug. Would hav expected it before now though if it was that-and would meant the kids aren't OK yet either. So hopefully just my funny gut. But I am about to lie down at 10am so not hopeful.


I hope it's just something that is not agreeing and not anything more.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you! It's a fun little knit.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you! It's a fun little knit.


 :sm24: A self -striper?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Hey Sonja, if I buy this bootie pattern, would you translate it? It's only available in Finnish and Swedish. They are adorable.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/reaverse-baby-star


They are very cute 
Not to sure how good my translation would be Kaye Jo as I've never had anything to do with the proper wording for Swedish knitting patterns , although I have managed to knit a couple by translation and a bit of guess work . The little ones with the hearts on are cute too


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: A self -striper?


Yes, it's Plymouth Yarns Dreambaby Paintpot.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are very cute
> Not to sure how good my translation would be Kaye Jo as I've never had anything to do with the proper wording for Swedish knitting patterns , although I have managed to knit a couple by translation and a bit of guess work . The little ones with the hearts on are cute too


Lol, maybe we'll get lucky and they'll make an English version or I'll just do one of the many others that are like them and so cute. :sm04:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> what kind of dog is in you avatar? --- sam


I'll answer Sam , Sue's ( lexiemae ) dog is a greyhound she has just got him as her last dog Lily passed away last Autumn just before Mishka


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol, maybe we'll get lucky and they'll make an English version or I'll just do one of the many others that are like them and so cute. :sm04:


She does say that an English version is coming and she has written an English version for the others so hopefully soon 
I think its the yarn and colourway that makes it look nice , I have a few free patterns similar , although hers has a nice round edge to the tongue part , which I might try to figure out


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished, just need to weave in 3 ends and sew on the little buttons onto the back.


Adorable! Love the buttons.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I would hope so.


The summer house back in Sweden has an out house still standing but not in use as indoor plumbing was put in when we were little , although the outdoor shower still gets used in summer months and the odd winter times when silly teens would dare each other ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

siouxann said:


> Happy Anniversary!! Wishing you many many more!


Ive got the hat and cardigan pattern saved somewhere keep saying Im going to knit them but still havent


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished, just need to weave in 3 ends and sew on the little buttons onto the back.


Its lovely Kaye Jo , the buttons are so cute


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Gut feeling funny today. Don't think it is my normal 'funny gut' so hoping it is not V &Bs bug. Would hav expected it before now though if it was that-and would meant the kids aren't OK yet either. So hopefully just my funny gut. But I am about to lie down at 10am so not hopeful.


Oh no hopefully it will settle down quickly


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She does say that an English version is coming and she has written an English version for the others so hopefully soon
> I think its the yarn and colourway that makes it look nice , I have a few free patterns similar , although hers has a nice round edge to the tongue part , which I might try to figure out


I'm glad you saw that, I missed it, but I think you are right, the yarn and colors really do make the pattern, but I love how rounded she got everything.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its lovely Kaye Jo , the buttons are so cute


Thank you, I saw the little worms when I was looking today for buttons and surprisingly, they match almost perfectly in color.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The summer house back in Sweden has an out house still standing but not in use as indoor plumbing was put in when we were little , although the outdoor shower still gets used in summer months and the odd winter times when silly teens would dare each other ????


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I saw the little worms when I was looking today for buttons and surprisingly, they match almost perfectly in color.


That they do!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished, just need to weave in 3 ends and sew on the little buttons onto the back.


Very pretty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Gut feeling funny today. Don't think it is my normal 'funny gut' so hoping it is not V &Bs bug. Would hav expected it before now though if it was that-and would meant the kids aren't OK yet either. So hopefully just my funny gut. But I am about to lie down at 10am so not hopeful.


I do hope it's only a passing feeling.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Got a tirade via email from beneficiarys daughter today so will gather my thoughts and reply to clear up what looks like a lack of communication before and after will was read. 
In meantime am at work and have been playing with all the knobs in my new car. Will need some tuition before I take it on the road. Stu drove us in it earlier and wow it's very whizzy and fast.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That they do!


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Very pretty.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Got a tirade via email from beneficiarys daughter today so will gather my thoughts and reply to clear up what looks like a lack of communication before and after will was read.
> In meantime am at work and have been playing with all the knobs in my new car. Will need some tuition before I take it on the road. Stu drove us in it earlier and wow it's very whizzy and fast.


Oh dear, well hopefully all of this will be behind you and you won't have to be dealing with it at all anymore.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Me too it's just a big misunderstanding all round.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Me too it's just a big misunderstanding all round.


It sounds like it and a lot of hurt feelings along the way.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Fan said:


> Got a tirade via email from beneficiarys daughter today so will gather my thoughts and reply to clear up what looks like a lack of communication before and after will was read.
> In meantime am at work and have been playing with all the knobs in my new car. Will need some tuition before I take it on the road. Stu drove us in it earlier and wow it's very whizzy and fast.


Love that your whizzy car is here and you will shortly be enjoying it. I am hoping for a picture of you in it with your special touring hat. 
Hope you can clear up the misunderstanding regarding what should have been part of your inheritance. You are very kind to be so gentle to them.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Very sweet!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Just looked at date...Al and I have our 36th wedding anniversary today!


Happy Anniversary


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Poor Kimber , hope the antibiotics do the job . Wonder what the problem with the steps is


I think normally she is outside much more & keeps her claws worn down but with DH being sick she hasn't been out with him so much. She was running to go down & slipped, now she seems to put her claws out which just makes it more slippery for her. I told DS last time he was home they needed to be trimmed but what would I kniw????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> With me it's sugar, and some dairy causing hives breakouts. But good to know re celiac too.


Fan, if it is something you are making with sugar, look to see if you are using cane sugar or beer sugar. With my food allergy testing I could have beet sugar but not cane sugar. The only thing I stay away from now is garlic, though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Saw E for a while this afternoon after the other grandparents bought her back (not psycho gran, very nice and good grandparents.). I gave her a cuddle as I was leaving and said bye darling I love you lots. Kissed the rest goodbye and went to put on my shoes. Heard Brett saying go and tell Grandma that- so down she came and said something, I looked at Vick and Brett I love you Grandma she said. And ran away!
> She gave Gordon a huge cuddle then later she gave him a kiss and so he gave her one. She screwed up her face and wiped it madly- dribble she kept saying. Thats the way Babies kiss we tried to explain.


Awe!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well, plumber just left....having to replace the main water line! $3400! Will have the $$ once tax refund comes in but have to pay this by Friday. Call DB and he is covering the cost for me and I'll then reimburse him when refund come in. There go the plans for some interior work to be done but thank God my brother can help me immediately and that I'll have the refund then to repay him. Dang, dang, dang, dang, dang.....but thankful even more now that I did not get the car AND that we will have the refund to cover this. Plumber said if we didn't get it done ASAP that we would most likely have ended up with a $3000 water bill next month and STILL would have had to have repairs so giving thanks for small blessings. Another small blessing, plumber said that the pipes being so old and galvanized we quite possibly have been getting chemical such as lead in our water!!! Who knows how this may have been affecting our health!!! Okay.....taking a deep breath....reminding myself it could have been worse.


That's awful, Gwen I'm glad your brother can help you out & that you have the tax refund coming. Sure seems like a big bill


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There was something on the news tonight a drug called something like fenalyne which is far far worse, and coming from China via Britain.


Here it's meth and fentenal that are huge problems.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> She is her (very determined) father's daughter! My DM used to tell my DB that she wanted to live long enough to see him get one like him - and he did in his daughter....I think my DS may have also met his match! :sm24: :sm09:


????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Here it's meth and fentenal that are huge problems.


My memory was not accurate- we have sorted that out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> comes from Cappuccino and it for kids hence baby. Wonder if we spell with or without an h?


I thought maybe. What flavor is it? Does it taste like coffee or hot chocolate?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hey Sonja, if I buy this bootie pattern, would you translate it? It's only available in Finnish and Swedish. They are adorable.
> https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/reaverse-baby-star


Those are cute!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ditto here too! My issue with DH's beard is that he doesn't keep it groomed as nicely as it should be IMHO and I do like to see his face more. When he does groom it nicely I like it. I also thought Merle's beard looked good.


Thank you. He won't let me touch it when I cut his hair, so it is what it is.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> For the 2nd month in a row our water bill has been close to 3 times the normal amount. DH has crawled under the house and checked everywhere for leaks, etc. and walked the property looking for wet spots but found nothing. Water department called again today to notify us again of the excessive water usage; duh....I knew that by the size of the bill but it was nice that they also were concerned. Anyway, I've now got to find a good plumber to come check and the water department said that if it is a leak underground they will be able to reimburse a portion of my bill. So, now to go off and find a good plumber. TTYL


Check to make sure you don't have a toilet that is draining from the tank to the bowl and refilling the tank as the water level drops.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Just looked at date...Al and I have our 36th wedding anniversary today!


Lol! Happy Anniversary! Ours will be 36 in May


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, hope you don’t have a bug & are better by now.

Kaye, cute dress.

Sam, some really good recipes, thanks


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Jackie (bubbalove) just saw that its your birthday today. Hope you have a fantastic day ????????????


Thank you I will be trying out 60 this year ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Thank you I will be trying out 60 this year ????


I do hope it is a great year for you!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> She is her (very determined) father's daughter! My DM used to tell my DB that she wanted to live long enough to see him get one like him - and he did in his daughter....I think my DS may have also met his match! :sm24: :sm09:


Here we call that the mothers curse. ????????I used to say the same to my oldest but his kids are so easygoing compared to him


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Gut feeling funny today. Don't think it is my normal 'funny gut' so hoping it is not V &Bs bug. Would hav expected it before now though if it was that-and would meant the kids aren't OK yet either. So hopefully just my funny gut. But I am about to lie down at 10am so not hopeful.


Hope not. Feel better soon


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, hope you don't have a bug & are better by now.
> 
> Kaye, cute dress.
> 
> Sam, some really good recipes, thanks


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Got a tirade via email from beneficiarys daughter today so will gather my thoughts and reply to clear up what looks like a lack of communication before and after will was read.
> In meantime am at work and have been playing with all the knobs in my new car. Will need some tuition before I take it on the road. Stu drove us in it earlier and wow it's very whizzy and fast.


Tirade isn't good. Enjoy your new car!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Jackie. Hope you have a great day.


Thank you yes it was a nice day. We have three little ones from CAS a little girl that just turned seven ,a cute little four year old boy and a nine month old baby brother.
Had a surprise birthday ???? party the day before we got them. That was a strange day started off at my Uncles funeral ( Dads brother) the only one left now is my Fathers sister.
Helped our Pastor move into his new home made them a big crockpot of chilli,for their supper. Came home and went back in with our neighbour who said she wanted to take us out for supper. ( so the surprise began)
My older brother gave me sixty rolls of toilet paper with a card that said sixty wipes lol.
My baby brother bought my supper and gave me a tiara to wear. Was a very fun night my Grands came to help me celebrate ???? too


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> Happy Birthday, Jackie.


Thank you


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Birthday Jackie/Bubbalove! Hope you celebrate heartily!


Thank you Gwen sure did the beginning 60 with a blast ,


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

machriste said:


> ????Happy Birthday, Jackie????


Thank you !


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JACKIE!!!!! Hope it's great!


Thank you it was ????


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday Jackie.


Thank you Bonnie. I'm praying things are better for your dear husband and self!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Just finished what I thought was going to be a dress but I got to thinking of spring and flowers ????


Beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Thank you yes it was a nice day. We have three little ones from CAS a little girl that just turned seven ,a cute little four year old boy and a nine month old baby brother.
> Had a surprise birthday ???? party the day before we got them. That was a strange day started off at my Uncles funeral ( Dads brother) the only one left now is my Fathers sister.
> Helped our Pastor move into his new home made them a big crockpot of chilli,for their supper. Came home and went back in with our neighbour who said she wanted to take us out for supper. ( so the surprise began)
> My older brother gave me sixty rolls of toilet paper with a card that said sixty wipes lol.
> My baby brother bought my supper and gave me a tiara to wear. Was a very fun night my Grands came to help me celebrate ???? too


That sounds like a strange day. LOL!
But sorry about the loss of your uncle. 
Oooh congrats on the 3 new little ones, that will keep life exciting for awhile.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Fan, if it is something you are making with sugar, look to see if you are using cane sugar or beer sugar. With my food allergy testing I could have beet sugar but not cane sugar. The only thing I stay away from now is garlic, though.


Thank you it's definitely cane sugar, and fructose from fruits. I try to behave but sometimes can't resist.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I am going sleep on it re the tirade I got. I have compiled a reply but will review it before sending. I do not like confrontation but will get stuck in when I feel it’s needed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> I am going sleep on it re the tirade I got. I have compiled a reply but will review it before sending. I do not like confrontation but will get stuck in when I feel it's needed.


They are clearly in the wrong, to my mind.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I am going sleep on it re the tirade I got. I have compiled a reply but will review it before sending. I do not like confrontation but will get stuck in when I feel it's needed.


 :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are clearly in the wrong, to my mind.


You are right on my friend, failure to contact us over house clearing was a major dismeanour. Couple that with Christmas, the quake in Wellington and delayed probate all added to the mess. Just got home so need to rest up a bit, been a very busy day.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

budasha said:


> Happy Birthday from me too. Have lots of fun today.


Thank you budasha


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

thewren said:


> happy birhday bubbs love - hope you get a lot of loving today. have a great day. --- sam


Thank you Sam I sure did


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Jackie! (BubbaLove)


Thank you KateB the best kind of cupcake for me to have ????????????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you it's definitely cane sugar, and fructose from fruits. I try to behave but sometimes can't resist.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Thank you budasha


Happy Birthday from me, also. Those are 3 lucky little ones, to have been sent to your loving home!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very cute kaye - are you knitting it for a specific baby. she will look very cute. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Finished, just need to weave in 3 ends and sew on the little buttons onto the back.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hopefully a good nights sleep will have you back in the pink by morning. --- sam



darowil said:


> Gut feeling funny today. Don't think it is my normal 'funny gut' so hoping it is not V &Bs bug. Would hav expected it before now though if it was that-and would meant the kids aren't OK yet either. So hopefully just my funny gut. But I am about to lie down at 10am so not hopeful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks sonja - i hope she has a big fenced in area so he can run. do you live close to lexiemae? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I'll answer Sam , Sue's ( lexiemae ) dog is a greyhound she has just got him as her last dog Lily passed away last Autumn just before Mishka


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is very cute kaye - are you knitting it for a specific baby. she will look very cute. --- sam


Thank you. 
Yes, our Naturopaths daughter is due soon, she runs the front of the office and is a sweetheart, she's having her first. I'm working on booties now, thinking about adding some leg warmers too, I'll think about it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - what do you think about this for ahab? --- sam

http://www.chewy.com/california-costumes-lion-mane-dog/dp/153720?utm_source=google-remarketing&utm_medium=display&utm_campaign=828526527&utm_content=aud-307451969171&utm_term=195294754924&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI4dyw3v2S2QIVw2oBCh3kHQbIEAEYASAFEgKu-_D_BwE


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Thank you yes it was a nice day. We have three little ones from CAS a little girl that just turned seven ,a cute little four year old boy and a nine month old baby brother.
> Had a surprise birthday ???? party the day before we got them. That was a strange day started off at my Uncles funeral ( Dads brother) the only one left now is my Fathers sister.
> Helped our Pastor move into his new home made them a big crockpot of chilli,for their supper. Came home and went back in with our neighbour who said she wanted to take us out for supper. ( so the surprise began)
> My older brother gave me sixty rolls of toilet paper with a card that said sixty wipes lol.
> My baby brother bought my supper and gave me a tiara to wear. Was a very fun night my Grands came to help me celebrate ???? too


I'm glad you had such a fun birthday party . Wow! 3 new little ones will keep you very buy
Condolences on the loss of your uncle, it's sad to see the older generation disappear


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Thank you Bonnie. I'm praying things are better for your dear husband and self!


Yes, things are much better


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan, enjoy your new wheels. I’d say that woman has a lot of nerve to send a tirade to you ãs they are clearly in the wrong & since they skipped the country, I’d say they know they very well


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, sweet.
Margaret, hope it’s not the flu.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, enjoy your new wheels. I'd say that woman has a lot of nerve to send a tirade to you ãs they are clearly in the wrong & since they skipped the country, I'd say they know they very well


Yes my thoughts too, and have said so. ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you. What did you and Merle do today?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jackie, sounds like a wonderful birthday!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jackie, bless you. I am impressed you have the energy to care for 3 wee ones.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, sweet.
> Margaret, hope it's not the flu.


Thank you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Thank you I will be trying out 60 this year ????


That will be me next year so you will have to tell me how it feels, if I dont like it I'll stick to 31 again and again ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> thanks sonja - i hope she has a big fenced in area so he can run. do you live close to lexiemae? --- sam


No Sue lives down South , we have become friends through Kp


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, thank you. What did you and Merle do today?


We took the Palm Springs Aerial Tramway! Breathtaking views! The bottom station is at 2,643' in elevation. At the top, it's 8,516'! I used my inhaler before we went up, and a good thing. I'm not used to that kind of elevation. At home we are around 300' above sea level. It's a 10 minute 2 1/2 mile trip up to the top. We had a huge and tasty lunch looking out at the view. We got to the top about 12:30 and came down about 4:30. It didn't seem like very long, but my lungs were happy to be back down. We took our time looking around and climbing stairs for different views, and I set my limits as to what I thought I could do. So I missed a couple of views but that's okay. Then we came back to camp and did laundry until after dark, so we didn't cook burgers as planned, and went to McDonalds. When we got back I put clothes away and uploaded photos to the laptop and brought my log up to date bedtime taking my shower. Tomorrow we are moving to Bakersfield, California. DH worked on one of the drawer latches. They aren't very strong and tend to fly open on curves, even when he takes it easy going around them. It gave him fits and we won't know until tomorrow if it helped. To buy new, supposedly stronger ones, it's $12 each and we have 8 that will open. It's about bed time. Photos are all on the laptop. I didn't take any with my phone.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> But its the spider the yarn is asking me to do! So on the back of the leg is the compromise I may make. Also think it a nicer sock than this one which uses the same spider as far as I can tell. https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spider-socks


I agree the other pattern is a nicer one I think. Oh well if its the spider that the yarn wants to do.... LOL. But yes a good compromise to have it on the back of the leg.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> And there is a drug in Russia and around there that we saw a documentary on that is making it's way here, that eats flesh, but people keep taking it anyway. :sm06:


Good heavens! :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, it wasnât exactly a restful night at my house. GD woke me up at 3am, she couldnât find one of her stuffies ( stuffed animals) in bed with her, she only sleeps with about 8ð³so I had to go & find it. I had trouble going back to sleep & at 4 could hear Kimber making noise in the kitchen. On Sunday we noticed a lump on her nose that was getting bigger & bigger. DH took her to the vet & she was given antibiotics & it says they may give diarrhea & vomiting so I thought I better check her. We had thought maybe a piece of bone or stick was in her gum but couldnât find anything so must be an abscesed tooth. Anyway, all was fine, she had a drink & settled down . She is such a timid dog & last week fell down the 2 steps between the kitchen & porch so is avoiding them & her water was in the porch. I hope she gets over that fear soon as she sits in the porch & whines to come upð
> I didnât tell you DHs cousin sent me home with a beautiful bouquet from the funeral, there were about 15 & she didnât know what to do with all of them & insisted since Iâd helped her so much with food


Aww Poor Kimber, I hope she gets brave enough to manage the steps again. Love the flowers.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> For the 2nd month in a row our water bill has been close to 3 times the normal amount. DH has crawled under the house and checked everywhere for leaks, etc. and walked the property looking for wet spots but found nothing. Water department called again today to notify us again of the excessive water usage; duh....I knew that by the size of the bill but it was nice that they also were concerned. Anyway, I've now got to find a good plumber to come check and the water department said that if it is a leak underground they will be able to reimburse a portion of my bill. So, now to go off and find a good plumber. TTYL


Good luck. I hope it doesnt prove to be too costly for you. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Just looked at date...Al and I have our 36th wedding anniversary today!


Happy Anniversary! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Well I did get an answer, threatening legal action and not to contact them ever again. So we know where we stand,
> game over! Not exactly the response I wanted but I know now everything went to the Salvation Army. At least they do know
> they did a bad thing by us, and the threat just reinforces it I feel. So life goes on, and that friendship is dead. We probably wouldn't see them again as they live in England now.


oh golly., how awful. Well I guess now you know. :sm25:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well, plumber just left....having to replace the main water line! $3400! Will have the $$ once tax refund comes in but have to pay this by Friday. Call DB and he is covering the cost for me and I'll then reimburse him when refund come in. There go the plans for some interior work to be done but thank God my brother can help me immediately and that I'll have the refund then to repay him. Dang, dang, dang, dang, dang.....but thankful even more now that I did not get the car AND that we will have the refund to cover this. Plumber said if we didn't get it done ASAP that we would most likely have ended up with a $3000 water bill next month and STILL would have had to have repairs so giving thanks for small blessings. Another small blessing, plumber said that the pipes being so old and galvanized we quite possibly have been getting chemical such as lead in our water!!! Who knows how this may have been affecting our health!!! Okay.....taking a deep breath....reminding myself it could have been worse.


Oh dear, sorry to hear that, but glad that DB is making it possible to have fixed straight away. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished, just need to weave in 3 ends and sew on the little buttons onto the back.


It's adorable, well done. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Gut feeling funny today. Don't think it is my normal 'funny gut' so hoping it is not V &Bs bug. Would hav expected it before now though if it was that-and would meant the kids aren't OK yet either. So hopefully just my funny gut. But I am about to lie down at 10am so not hopeful.


Oh dear, I hope you dont have their bug. When DD and family had gastro last year, I went over on a rescue mission (LOL) and for as careful as I was i still got it.... THREE days later. I couldnt believe it took that long. :sm13:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished, just need to weave in 3 ends and sew on the little buttons onto the back.


Lovely! :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Gut feeling funny today. Don't think it is my normal 'funny gut' so hoping it is not V &Bs bug. Would hav expected it before now though if it was that-and would meant the kids aren't OK yet either. So hopefully just my funny gut. But I am about to lie down at 10am so not hopeful.


Hope it is just your "funny gut" and not a bug. Fingers crossed!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Thank you KateB the best kind of cupcake for me to have ððð»


Didn't realise it was a "big" birthday Jackie....from one who has been there, I thought this was good advice!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Didn't realise it was a "big" birthday Jackie....from one who has been there, I thought this was good advice!


You do manage to find them, Kate! LOL.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That will be me next year so you will have to tell me how it feels, if I dont like it I'll stick to 31 again and again ????


RE Turning 60.... me too Sonja. :sm19:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You do manage to find them, Kate! LOL.


I liked the look on her face in that one! Off now to wash down some (a lot!) of paintwork as DH is going to repaint the doors in the hall and our hall has 8 doors! I don't know what they have taken out of gloss paint, but it just doesn't last like it used to.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I liked the look on her face in that one! Off now to wash down some (a lot!) of paintwork as DH is going to repaint the doors in the hall and our hall has 8 doors! I don't know what they have taken out of gloss paint, but it just doesn't last like it used to.


Does it still pong like it used? Maybe it is something to do with whatever caused the smell?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I’ve been in bed all day. It was the bug. See how I am tomorrow. The kids are both fine still. Very guilty feeling DD and SIL. Stealing 2days of my week with an extra baby sitting day and then sick. I had hoped to have started the tree for David’s jumper by now. At least I got a fair bit of reading done. When I wasn’t sleeping. No knitting today which is very unusual for me. Should be a lot better tomorrow judging by Vicky and Brett


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I've been in bed all day. It was the bug. See how I am tomorrow. The kids are both fine still. Very guilty feeling DD and SIL. Stealing 2days of my week with an extra baby sitting day and then sick. I had hoped to have started the tree for David's jumper by now. At least I got a fair bit of reading done. When I wasn't sleeping. No knitting today which is very unusual for me. Should be a lot better tomorrow judging by Vicky and Brett


I hope you are feeling better tomorrow too. :sm19:


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished, just need to weave in 3 ends and sew on the little buttons onto the back.


What an adorable little dress! The buttons are perfect.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished, just need to weave in 3 ends and sew on the little buttons onto the back.


Cute. I like the colours.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Gut feeling funny today. Don't think it is my normal 'funny gut' so hoping it is not V &Bs bug. Would hav expected it before now though if it was that-and would meant the kids aren't OK yet either. So hopefully just my funny gut. But I am about to lie down at 10am so not hopeful.


Oh dear, I hope whatever it is passes quickly and the GKs are not affected.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

nope. Sure wish there was. And of course, it is raining today so don't know if they will be able to begin or not. Didn't sleep well at all last night (kept having horrible, violent dreams) and in a real funk/negative mood this morning. Know it will pass.

Fan, so sorry you received such a horrible response to the email. Like you said, at least you now know for certain where things stand.

Got a call from DD and oldest DGD has the flu. Doctor put her on Tamiflu and DD is trying to disinfect the entire house and keep everyone else from coming down with it.


KateB said:


> Yep someone was watching over you when you decided not to go for the car Gwen! A few years ago we removed the lead pipes from our (1937) house to the road and got it mostly paid for by a council grant - is there nothing like that where you are? So glad your DB could help you out.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Got a tirade via email from beneficiarys daughter today so will gather my thoughts and reply to clear up what looks like a lack of communication before and after will was read.
> In meantime am at work and have been playing with all the knobs in my new car. Will need some tuition before I take it on the road. Stu drove us in it earlier and wow it's very whizzy and fast.


I hope you can clear up any misunderstanding and put this whole sorry story to rest.

Enjoy the car!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

They will only reimburse up to 50% of the water bill during the time before repair is done so maybe will get $50-60 dollars.


thewren said:


> i'm so sorry gwen - i would be having a hissy fit just to get the frustration out of my system. the water company better reimburse you a BIG amount.
> --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Absolutely they will be digging up the yard. Thank goodness the house isn't too terribly far from the meter or it would be more $$!
The plumber was telling me of another elderly woman not terribly far from us that about a month ago had to do the same thing and her cost was a bit over $4800. Trying to be thankful that things aren't worse.


siouxann said:


> Oh my goodness Gwen! Expensive, but once it's done, you'll get back to normal bills. It is scary to think about the chemicals and lead you may have ingested. If the town will reimburse you for some of the water it will make it easier. They'll be digging up your yard I suppose?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> I am going sleep on it re the tirade I got. I have compiled a reply but will review it before sending. I do not like confrontation but will get stuck in when I feel it's needed.


Good idea to sleep on it and review before sending. Often saves a lot more aggro.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very pretty KayeJo. Love the button you chose too.


Poledra65 said:


> Finished, just need to weave in 3 ends and sew on the little buttons onto the back.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Got a tirade via email from beneficiarys daughter today so will gather my thoughts and reply to clear up what looks like a lack of communication before and after will was read.
> In meantime am at work and have been playing with all the knobs in my new car. Will need some tuition before I take it on the road. Stu drove us in it earlier and wow it's very whizzy and fast.


It will be interesting to see what develops. Have fun playing with your new car. Post a photo of you in it.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Thank you yes it was a nice day. We have three little ones from CAS a little girl that just turned seven ,a cute little four year old boy and a nine month old baby brother.
> Had a surprise birthday ???? party the day before we got them. That was a strange day started off at my Uncles funeral ( Dads brother) the only one left now is my Fathers sister.
> Helped our Pastor move into his new home made them a big crockpot of chilli,for their supper. Came home and went back in with our neighbour who said she wanted to take us out for supper. ( so the surprise began)
> My older brother gave me sixty rolls of toilet paper with a card that said sixty wipes lol.
> My baby brother bought my supper and gave me a tiara to wear. Was a very fun night my Grands came to help me celebrate ???? too


Belated birthday wishes!!! It sounds like you were well-feted for the occasion.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We took the Palm Springs Aerial Tramway! Breathtaking views! The bottom station is at 2,643' in elevation. At the top, it's 8,516'! I used my inhaler before we went up, and a good thing. I'm not used to that kind of elevation. At home we are around 300' above sea level. It's a 10 minute 2 1/2 mile trip up to the top. We had a huge and tasty lunch looking out at the view. We got to the top about 12:30 and came down about 4:30. It didn't seem like very long, but my lungs were happy to be back down. We took our time looking around and climbing stairs for different views, and I set my limits as to what I thought I could do. So I missed a couple of views but that's okay. Then we came back to camp and did laundry until after dark, so we didn't cook burgers as planned, and went to McDonalds. When we got back I put clothes away and uploaded photos to the laptop and brought my log up to date bedtime taking my shower. Tomorrow we are moving to Bakersfield, California. DH worked on one of the drawer latches. They aren't very strong and tend to fly open on curves, even when he takes it easy going around them. It gave him fits and we won't know until tomorrow if it helped. To buy new, supposedly stronger ones, it's $12 each and we have 8 that will open. It's about bed time. Photos are all on the laptop. I didn't take any with my phone.


Wow, that was a very full day!! You should sleep very well after all that, I'm glad you used your inhaler, the rise in elevation is hard on me too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It's adorable, well done. :sm11:


Thank you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Finished, just need to weave in 3 ends and sew on the little buttons onto the back.


That is so cute and love the buttons


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That is so cute and love the buttons


How lovely to see you, Caren, How's things with you and yours?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I've seen TV programmes where the bath was in the kitchen with a board over it and they used it as an extra preparation surface. I think you're right Julie, the toilet would have been outside.


I rented a house where the bath was in the coat closet, the shower was in one of the upstairs bedrooms. The toilet had been moved to a space just big enough to slide in side ways and sit. The sink was close enough to bang your knees on if you weren't careful.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How lovely to see you, Caren, How's things with you and yours?


Things aren't too bad, still lots of red tape but getting closer everyday. We have more snow than i care to have to keep shoveling daily it seem.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Things aren't too bad, still lots of red tape but getting closer everyday. We have more snow than i care to have to keep shoveling daily it seem.


Are you still in NY?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Things aren't too bad, still lots of red tape but getting closer everyday. We have more snow than i care to have to keep shoveling daily it seem.


Us too and I have to go to the eye specialist in a half hour and the plows haven't been here. My brother is going to drive me. I hope he doesn't have trouble getting here. If I cancel the appointment, it will cost me $125 so don't really want to do that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Us too and I have to go to the eye specialist in a half hour and the plows haven't been here. My brother is going to drive me. I hope he doesn't have trouble getting here. If I cancel the appointment, it will cost me $125 so don't really want to do that.


You really need to try and avoid a charge like that, Liz, I do hope your brother can get to you in time!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Sorlenna said:


> I agree!
> 
> Happy birthday, Jackie!


Thank you Sorlenna. Have you posted a picture of your new puppy yet?


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

grandma sherry said:


> Happy Birthday BubbaLove!
> 
> Beautiful work as usual Sonja and Julie.


Thank you


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bubba Love,
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY and Many More!!!!
> 
> Enjoy your special day. A special day for a special person.


Thank you so much ! I pray you start feeling better soon.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Are you still in NY?


Yes I am, it's the closest to where I have to go for retape interviews and such. Documents that were lost, (not by me, but government) have been found at last.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Us too and I have to go to the eye specialist in a half hour and the plows haven't been here. My brother is going to drive me. I hope he doesn't have trouble getting here. If I cancel the appointment, it will cost me $125 so don't really want to do that.


I hope you get there safely and don't have to reschedule.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes I am, it's the closest to where I have to go for retape interviews and such. Documents that were lost, (not by me, but government) have been found at last.


I had been wondering what on earth could have held you up so drastically! ? ! How is young Seth and all the other GK's?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Does it still pong like it used? Maybe it is something to do with whatever caused the smell?


No it doesn't smell nearly as bad, but I'd have the smell back if it would last! Nobody in this house (& I know I'm *occasionally* guilty too) seems to use the door handles and I'm constantly wiping away dirty fingermarks...and the paint comes off too - maybe I'm too clean? :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I hope you are feeling better tomorrow too. :sm19:


As do I.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We took the Palm Springs Aerial Tramway! Breathtaking views! The bottom station is at 2,643' in elevation. At the top, it's 8,516'! I used my inhaler before we went up, and a good thing. I'm not used to that kind of elevation. At home we are around 300' above sea level. It's a 10 minute 2 1/2 mile trip up to the top. We had a huge and tasty lunch looking out at the view. We got to the top about 12:30 and came down about 4:30. It didn't seem like very long, but my lungs were happy to be back down. We took our time looking around and climbing stairs for different views, and I set my limits as to what I thought I could do. So I missed a couple of views but that's okay. Then we came back to camp and did laundry until after dark, so we didn't cook burgers as planned, and went to McDonalds. When we got back I put clothes away and uploaded photos to the laptop and brought my log up to date bedtime taking my shower. Tomorrow we are moving to Bakersfield, California. DH worked on one of the drawer latches. They aren't very strong and tend to fly open on curves, even when he takes it easy going around them. It gave him fits and we won't know until tomorrow if it helped. To buy new, supposedly stronger ones, it's $12 each and we have 8 that will open. It's about bed time. Photos are all on the laptop. I didn't take any with my phone.


That tramway is pretty spectacular, we went up it when we were in Palm Springs it's my sister & her family. They have a house in Indio, a very pretty area


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Tomorrow we are moving to Bakersfield, California.
> 
> Dagnapit it's only 2 hours from us. Stop in Keene on the way through Tehachapi if you like to watch trains. They have a wonderful hill you can watch trains, which have over 100 cars, turn around and they can be on three cicles of the hill at once. Why are you going to Bakersfield? Where else in CA are you going.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Caren!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Didn't realise it was a "big" birthday Jackie....from one who has been there, I thought this was good advice!


????????Love it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> No it doesn't smell nearly as bad, but I'd have the smell back if it would last! Nobody in this house (& I know I'm *occasionally* guilty too) seems to use the door handles and I'm constantly wiping away dirty fingermarks...and the paint comes off too - maybe I'm too clean? :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


Sounds like a definite change in formula. Aren't they all water soluble now? So you don't have to use turps in the clean-up? I have not used one for a very long time, no longer being in ownership!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, hugs. Hope DD and other grands don’t get flu. Sorry DGD has it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, hope you make your eye appt.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I liked the look on her face in that one! Off now to wash down some (a lot!) of paintwork as DH is going to repaint the doors in the hall and our hall has 8 doors! I don't know what they have taken out of gloss paint, but it just doesn't last like it used to.


I have the same problem ,doesnt matter how much it cost it still doesnt stay white


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Things aren't too bad, still lots of red tape but getting closer everyday. We have more snow than i care to have to keep shoveling daily it seem.


Hello Caren lovely pictures , it looked like that here yesterday and today its all gone


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Us too and I have to go to the eye specialist in a half hour and the plows haven't been here. My brother is going to drive me. I hope he doesn't have trouble getting here. If I cancel the appointment, it will cost me $125 so don't really want to do that.


Fingers crossed you will get there ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I liked the look on her face in that one! Off now to wash down some (a lot!) of paintwork as DH is going to repaint the doors in the hall and our hall has 8 doors! I don't know what they have taken out of gloss paint, but it just doesn't last like it used to.


I think it's going from oil based to latex.. oil paint may smell bad for the day you paint but it sure stands up better than the latex crap. When we found out they were discontinuing oil based paint, I bought 5 gallons in off white, enough to paint my kitchen, living room & entry at least twice more, I don't change the color of my walls, just use other things to add new color, trim, curtains, etc. DSs house had been painted with latex, what a mess it was. We got oil paint for it too that's how I found out that it was being discontinued. My DH has never painted in my house since we moved in, he did help with the original painting. Nice your DH will do it.
Need to get my stippled ceilings painted, if started, the entry, kitchen, living room & hallway all have to be done. I think I will have to hire that done as my bad shoulders won't take reaching overhead for that long but I don't imagine it will be easy to find someone to do it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I've been in bed all day. It was the bug. See how I am tomorrow. The kids are both fine still. Very guilty feeling DD and SIL. Stealing 2days of my week with an extra baby sitting day and then sick. I had hoped to have started the tree for David's jumper by now. At least I got a fair bit of reading done. When I wasn't sleeping. No knitting today which is very unusual for me. Should be a lot better tomorrow judging by Vicky and Brett


Hope you are better soon & the kids don't get it


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That is so cute and love the buttons


So good to see you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> nope. Sure wish there was. And of course, it is raining today so don't know if they will be able to begin or not. Didn't sleep well at all last night (kept having horrible, violent dreams) and in a real funk/negative mood this morning. Know it will pass.
> 
> Fan, so sorry you received such a horrible response to the email. Like you said, at least you now know for certain where things stand.
> 
> Got a call from DD and oldest DGD has the flu. Doctor put her on Tamiflu and DD is trying to disinfect the entire house and keep everyone else from coming down with it.


Hope your GD is better soon & no one else gets sick


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes I am, it's the closest to where I have to go for retape interviews and such. Documents that were lost, (not by me, but government) have been found at last.


That's good news.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> That is so cute and love the buttons


Lovely to see you Caren. Hope all's well with you. Which side of the pond are you these days?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> tami_ohio said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow we are moving to Bakersfield, California.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Absolutely they will be digging up the yard. Thank goodness the house isn't too terribly far from the meter or it would be more $$!
> The plumber was telling me of another elderly woman not terribly far from us that about a month ago had to do the same thing and her cost was a bit over $4800. Trying to be thankful that things aren't worse.


That sure seems like a lot of $$ for digging up such a short distance. Too bad you're nit getting more credit on your water bill, not much help


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I rented a house where the bath was in the coat closet, the shower was in one of the upstairs bedrooms. The toilet had been moved to a space just big enough to slide in side ways and sit. The sink was close enough to bang your knees on if you weren't careful.


You must have had the same carpenter as in a house I once lived????????. We had a bathroom off the living room with a sliding door just like that but it was also the access to the basement & there was another bedroom down there ????so you never knew if you would get company while sitting on the throne????????


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Kate, do you think it might be that when they took the lead out that it made it not last as long? of course, that was YEARS ago, but maybe they are still experimenting.

Couldn't be lead, but I bet it is the difference between oil and latex. I had a hard time convincing a paint salesman that I really did want oil based paint for some outside work I was doing. He told me that NObody used oil any more.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi, Caren! good to see you!!! I thought you were moving to England


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Us too and I have to go to the eye specialist in a half hour and the plows haven't been here. My brother is going to drive me. I hope he doesn't have trouble getting here. If I cancel the appointment, it will cost me $125 so don't really want to do that.


I hope you can get to your appointment without too much trouble. Seems a little extreme to charge you $125 when the roads are your reason for cancelling.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you can get to your appointment without too much trouble. Seems a little extreme to charge you $125 when the roads are your reason for cancelling.


That charge seems excessive since it is the weather that is making it dangerous to be on the roads! I was supposed to have a sonogram this morning, but the roads here are so icy that they are telling people to stay off them. It is freezing rain again and I don't want to leave my house. The appointment was changed with no mention of a cancellation charge.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Kate, do you think it might be that when they took the lead out that it made it not last as long? of course, that was YEARS ago, but maybe they are still experimenting.
> 
> Couldn't be lead, but I bet it is the difference between oil and latex. I had a hard time convincing a paint salesman that I really did want oil based paint for some outside work I was doing. He told me that NObody used oil any more.


I think they like to convince you to buy latex as you will be back in a couple of years to buy more????sometimes I think all these changes are more about businesses making more $$ rather than making things better.

I did my basement floor with high gloss oil based cement paint, it looks like shiny linoleum. I painted one color than sponged 3 other colors over it. I need to fix a few places where it's been scraped but now you can't buy that paint. Grr


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi, Caren, hope you get your paperwork sorted soon, seems crazy it takes so long,

Well, it’s anither balmy morning here, -35C/-31F & the good news is I have to get my duds on & go feed the cows. The fellow that DS has lined up to do chores has to take his baby to Saskatoon for a doctors appointment today so I need to carry the pails of grain out & open some gates so they can get to the bales. It’s set up so bales can be put out in 2 different areas with a gate between so the tractor only has to be started every second day. I hope I’m prtty speedy as I may freeze something off????????. Ttyl


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think they like to convince you to buy latex as you will be back in a couple of years to buy more????sometimes I think all these changes are more about businesses making more $$ rather than making things better.
> 
> I did my basement floor with high gloss oil based cement paint, it looks like shiny linoleum. I painted one color than sponged 3 other colors over it. I need to fix a few places where it's been scraped but now you can't buy that paint. Grr


There is also the point that Turpentine is a dangerous substance, and is absorbed through the skin, and many will not use gloves.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, Caren, hope you get your paperwork sorted soon, seems crazy it takes so long,
> 
> Well, it's anither balmy morning here, -35C/-31F & the good news is I have to get my duds on & go feed the cows. The fellow that DS has lined up to do chores has to take his baby to Saskatoon for a doctors appointment today so I need to carry the pails of grain out & open some gates so they can get to the bales. It's set up so bales can be put out in 2 different areas with a gate between so the tractor only has to be started every second day. I hope I'm prtty speedy as I may freeze something off????????. Ttyl


A balmy day indeed! I sure hope you don't freeze anything off, too!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, Caren, hope you get your paperwork sorted soon, seems crazy it takes so long,
> 
> Well, it's anither balmy morning here, -35C/-31F & the good news is I have to get my duds on & go feed the cows. The fellow that DS has lined up to do chores has to take his baby to Saskatoon for a doctors appointment today so I need to carry the pails of grain out & open some gates so they can get to the bales. It's set up so bales can be put out in 2 different areas with a gate between so the tractor only has to be started every second day. I hope I'm prtty speedy as I may freeze something off????????. Ttyl


Oh my! I don't envy you that job. Hope you're back in the warm again by now.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Our organic farmers that sell at the farmers markets can't call their produce organic, they have to just say all natural, because they can't guarantee that the chemicals that the other farmers are using don't drift to their land since so many do crop dusting and also spraying with trucks. We also have a mesquito truck that goes up and down the streets and alleys in the evenings during summer, that I'm sure isn't good for any pets or gardens.


When I owned the farm I had to have the hay fields tested twice a year tomato sure they were still within the standards allowed. I was lucky enough to have fields on both sides of me that didn't use any chemical.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had been wondering what on earth could have held you up so drastically! ? ! How is young Seth and all the other GK's?


They did tell us it could take a few years, we know a couple of other couples that are in the same boat as us. Red tape by the tons, one of them is already living/working over there but, because of missing paperwork can't get married until its found. 
The grandkids are growing like weeds, the three oldest boys will all be 16 this years. My oldest granddaughter is 17, where has the time gone. I have Seth with me today, snow day for him. He is a great help in keeping the shoveling done, it helps him wear off some energy. We will be going out to catch Pokemon later on this afternoon.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hi Caren!


Hello Kate!! How are the little ones doing? James was up your way last week, I told him to say hi whilst he was in town.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Caren lovely pictures , it looked like that here yesterday and today its all gone


Hello Sojna!! Its at it again today, Seth and I just finished shoveling and will have to do it again before the day is out. I have to shovel out back for poor Tessabelle, the snow is up past her belly. Doesn't stop her wanting to go out and play in it though. Then she thinks she needs to sit on my lap to warm her feet.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So good to see you.


Good to see you too lady! How is the snow your way? We are expecting snow straight through to Sunday. :sm06:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Lovely to see you Caren. Hope all's well with you. Which side of the pond are you these days?


I'm still stateside for now, things are moving slowly again in the right direction. I do miss home though.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You must have had the same carpenter as in a house I once lived????????. We had a bathroom off the living room with a sliding door just like that but it was also the access to the basement & there was another bedroom down there ????so you never knew if you would get company while sitting on the throne????????


OH DEAR!! :sm19: I had forgotten about the basement access in the closet. Im glad that here it's just the laundry room I have to worry about. With Just Jamie and I living here, it's not too bad.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

So nice to see you back, Caren. Have heard about others who have had papers lost. Almost seems with purpose????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You really need to try and avoid a charge like that, Liz, I do hope your brother can get to you in time!


He did and we just got back home. The roads are snow covered and very slippery but he did take his time. Unfortunately, I have to have another injection in 2 weeks. It's been 4 months since my last one and I was hoping to go a year before having another.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you can get to your appointment without too much trouble. Seems a little extreme to charge you $125 when the roads are your reason for cancelling.


I don't know if he makes allowances for bad weather but the waiting room wasn't as fall as usual. He is a very busy doctor.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> They did tell us it could take a few years, we know a couple of other couples that are in the same boat as us. Red tape by the tons, one of them is already living/working over there but, because of missing paperwork can't get married until its found.
> The grandkids are growing like weeds, the three oldest boys will all be 16 this years. My oldest granddaughter is 17, where has the time gone. I have Seth with me today, snow day for him. He is a great help in keeping the shoveling done, it helps him wear off some energy. We will be going out to catch Pokemon later on this afternoon.


Makes the problems I had sorting Fale's over-stayer status seem simple! Mind you we did have a lot of help from the now deceased MP for Anoama'a (on Upolu) he knew who to speak with to get it all straightened out. We did spend hours in various government department waiting rooms over in Ponsonby in the process, but that is nothing compared to the wait you have had. Cost me all up over $2,000 and that was a lot of money back in 1993.
My DGD has just had her 15th Birthday last month- she is doing the NCEA exams this year. The DGS is now 8. 
Time waits for no man!
I am wondering what sort of animal Pokemon is?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> He did and we just got back home. The roads are snow covered and very slippery but he did take his time. Unfortunately, I have to have another injection in 2 weeks. It's been 4 months since my last one and I was hoping to go a year before having another.


These are the injections into your pupil?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good to see you too lady! How is the snow your way? We are expecting snow straight through to Sunday. :sm06:


It's been light and manageable. So far so good this winter; had a brief sub zero temperature week, but in the 20's now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, Caren, hope you get your paperwork sorted soon, seems crazy it takes so long,
> 
> Well, it's anither balmy morning here, -35C/-31F & the good news is I have to get my duds on & go feed the cows. The fellow that DS has lined up to do chores has to take his baby to Saskatoon for a doctors appointment today so I need to carry the pails of grain out & open some gates so they can get to the bales. It's set up so bales can be put out in 2 different areas with a gate between so the tractor only has to be started every second day. I hope I'm prtty speedy as I may freeze something off????????. Ttyl


Hope you get it all done as quick as possible Bonnie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i want to turn 60 again. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> RE Turning 60.... me too Sonja. :sm19:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy. hoping tomorrow sees you back in the pink. --- sam



darowil said:


> Well I've been in bed all day. It was the bug. See how I am tomorrow. The kids are both fine still. Very guilty feeling DD and SIL. Stealing 2days of my week with an extra baby sitting day and then sick. I had hoped to have started the tree for David's jumper by now. At least I got a fair bit of reading done. When I wasn't sleeping. No knitting today which is very unusual for me. Should be a lot better tomorrow judging by Vicky and Brett


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, I love the Tehachapi loop. Hope you enjoy. I may have unexpected trip to Napa this weekend. My friend Pat’s SIL’s sister is terminal and he’s driving to Livermore today. His wife Noelle wants to go Friday with their daughter Cora who is 18 months and wants help with Cora on trip. I’ve asked Amy if she or Penelope, my DGD can pick me up in Livermore and bring me back on Sunday. I’ll also look into rental but I hate driving in that much traffic.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey caren - so good to see you. what is happening in your life. hope to see more of you. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> That is so cute and love the buttons


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would be tired of it too if we had that much. we have some on the ground that i hope melts soon. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Things aren't too bad, still lots of red tape but getting closer everyday. We have more snow than i care to have to keep shoveling daily it seem.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have you been to england to see your sweetie. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Yes I am, it's the closest to where I have to go for retape interviews and such. Documents that were lost, (not by me, but government) have been found at last.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pong? smell? --- sam



KateB said:


> No it doesn't smell nearly as bad, but I'd have the smell back if it would last! Nobody in this house (& I know I'm *occasionally* guilty too) seems to use the door handles and I'm constantly wiping away dirty fingermarks...and the paint comes off too - maybe I'm too clean? :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am wondering what sort of animal Pokemon is?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, I love the Tehachapi loop. Hope you enjoy. I may have unexpected trip to Napa this weekend. My friend Pat's SIL's sister is terminal and he's driving to Livermore today. His wife Noelle wants to go Friday with their daughter Cora who is 18 months and wants help with Cora on trip. I've asked Amy if she or Penelope, my DGD can pick me up in Livermore and bring me back on Sunday. I'll also look into rental but I hate driving in that much traffic.


Sad about your friends troubles. Hope if you have to make the trip, all goes well


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

It didint take too long to get the chores so I wasnât too cold. Definitely got my fresh air for the day. Have to go out later & feed some grain again.
I got my seed order done for the garden, if you do it before Feb 15th you get a discount.
My cousin has set up a family history group on Facebook & has requested wedding photos be posted. I dug out the photos for mine & my parents weddings & posted them. Do you want a giggle?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It didint take too long to get the chores so I wasnât too cold. Definitely got my fresh air for the day. Have to go out later & feed some grain again.
> I got my seed order done for the garden, if you do it before Feb 15th you get a discount.
> My cousin has set up a family history group on Facebook & has requested wedding photos be posted. I dug out the photos for mine & my parents weddings & posted them. Do you want a giggle?


Lovely couple. Nothing to giggle about.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

thewren said:


> i want to turn 60 again. --- sam


Me too, Sam!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Lovely couple. Nothing to giggle about.


Just a few years ago????


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Great photo, Bonnie!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> i want to turn 60 again. --- sam


And me :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Thank you Sorlenna. Have you posted a picture of your new puppy yet?


I did a while back; I'll have to get a new one.

Caren, good to see you, but sorry you are still having to wade through so much red tape.

Healing thoughts for all who need them, hugs & blessings all around.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great wedding picture bonnie. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> It didint take too long to get the chores so I wasnât too cold. Definitely got my fresh air for the day. Have to go out later & feed some grain again.
> I got my seed order done for the garden, if you do it before Feb 15th you get a discount.
> My cousin has set up a family history group on Facebook & has requested wedding photos be posted. I dug out the photos for mine & my parents weddings & posted them. Do you want a giggle?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Ditto lovely photo of you both! Bonnie!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, you are beautiful and your DH is very handsome.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ditto lovely photo of you both! Bonnie!


From me too!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It didint take too long to get the chores so I wasnât too cold. Definitely got my fresh air for the day. Have to go out later & feed some grain again.
> I got my seed order done for the garden, if you do it before Feb 15th you get a discount.
> My cousin has set up a family history group on Facebook & has requested wedding photos be posted. I dug out the photos for mine & my parents weddings & posted them. Do you want a giggle?


Lovely picture Bonnie . Does it seem like only yesterday ????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I have just returned from taking my old car to our workshop to be handed over to the new owner. When I arrived our car groomer guy was busy cleaning my new one. He’s such a nice old guy, and looks after the cars really well for us. He gave me a nice bagful of home grown tomatoes, cucumber, beans, celery, so that will go very well with steak tonight. Stu is driving my new one so he can get used to it and show me the ropes on the weekend. I have nicknamed it the blue streak lol!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> I have just returned from taking my old car to our workshop to be handed over to the new owner. When I arrived our car groomer guy was busy cleaning my new one. He's such a nice old guy, and looks after the cars really well for us. He gave me a nice bagful of home grown tomatoes, cucumber, beans, celery, so that will go very well with steak tonight. Stu is driving my new one so he can get used to it and show me the ropes on the weekend. I have nicknamed it the blue streak lol!


I have been wondering what name it would end up with!? So at the moment are you minus wheels?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So wonderful to see you posting Caren and it good that the documents have finally been found. It sure has taken them long enough! 
I know you and James will be thrilled when all the red tape is done with.


NanaCaren said:


> Yes I am, it's the closest to where I have to go for retape interviews and such. Documents that were lost, (not by me, but government) have been found at last.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have been wondering what name it would end up with!? So at the moment are you minus wheels?


Yes shanks pony for me until the weekend but that's ok, need some walking exercise. 
As a child I would listen to radio serials for kids and one I loved was about a rocket ship called The Blue Streak! quite apt I feel.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes shanks pony for me until the weekend but that's ok, need some walking exercise.
> As a child I would listen to radio serials for kids and one I loved was about a rocket ship called The Blue Streak! quite apt I feel.


From what you've been saying she sure is!

If you are walking down to the Post Office and back home again, it really will give the muscles a work-out!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hello Kate!! How are the little ones doing? James was up your way last week, I told him to say hi whilst he was in town.


The little ones are not so little any more....Seth's "Baby Luke" is now 5 and at school, and Caitlin will be 3 at the end of May. I don't know where the time has gone!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> pong? smell? --- sam


Yes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Such a lovely, demure bride you were and DH quite handsome. Very sweet picture.


Bonnie7591 said:


> It didint take too long to get the chores so I wasnât too cold. Definitely got my fresh air for the day. Have to go out later & feed some grain again.
> I got my seed order done for the garden, if you do it before Feb 15th you get a discount.
> My cousin has set up a family history group on Facebook & has requested wedding photos be posted. I dug out the photos for mine & my parents weddings & posted them. Do you want a giggle?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%A9mon


I think this Pokemon may be a real animal!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It didint take too long to get the chores so I wasnât too cold. Definitely got my fresh air for the day. Have to go out later & feed some grain again.
> I got my seed order done for the garden, if you do it before Feb 15th you get a discount.
> My cousin has set up a family history group on Facebook & has requested wedding photos be posted. I dug out the photos for mine & my parents weddings & posted them. Do you want a giggle?


Lovely photo, but you look about 12! Was that a Juliet cap you were wearing (well, that's what they were called here) - I wore one of them too with my veil coming from under it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Cinnamon Swirl Gluten Free Banana Bread

Author: NICOLE HUNN

INGREDIENTS
For the batter
2 cups (280 g) all-purpose gluten-free flour
1 teaspoon xanthan gum (omit if your blend already contains it)
3/4 teaspoon kosher salt
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
2/3 cup (133 g) granulated sugar
8 tablespoons (112 g) virgin coconut oil, melted and cooled
2 eggs (100 g, weighed out of shell) at room temperature, beaten
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
2/3 cup (150 g) thick non-dairy plain yogurt, at room temperature (my favorite brand is Anita coconut yogurt)
1 cup (200 g) ripe bananas, peeled and mashed lightly (from about 2 medium-size bananas)

For the swirl
2 tablespoons (28 g) virgin coconut oil, melted
1/3 cup (67 g) granulated sugar
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
1/8 teaspoon kosher salt

DIRECTIONS
1. Preheat your oven to 350°F. Grease a standard 9 x 5 inch loaf pan, and set it aside.
2. In a large bowl, place the flour, xanthan gum, baking soda, baking powder, salt and sugar, and whisk to combine well. 
3. Add the coconut oil, eggs, vanilla, then the yogurt, mixing until just combined after each addition. 
4. Add the mashed bananas and mix them carefully into the batter, taking care not to further mash the bananas. 
5. Transfer half of the banana batter to the prepared loaf pan and spread it into an even layer with a wet spatula. Set both aside briefly.
6. Make the swirl. In a small bowl, place all of the swirl ingredients and mix to combine well. It will be a thick mixture. 
7. Place about one half of the swirl mixture on top of the batter already in the loaf pan and spread it gently into an even layer. 
8. Top with the remaining banana batter and spread that with a wet spatula into an even layer. Finish with the remaining swirl batter and spread again gently into an even layer. 
9. With a butter knife held perpendicular to the bottom of the loaf pan, swirl the batter from one short side to the other of the pan, back and forth in looping pattern (watch the video for a visual demonstration!). Smooth the top of the swirled batter into an even layer once more.
10. Place the pan in center of the preheated oven and bake for 45 minutes. The loaf should be until golden brown on top, and mostly firm toward the center. 
11. Lower the oven temperature to 325°F and continue to bake until completely firm when pressed lightly in the center, another 10 to 15 minutes. 
12. Allow to cool in the pan for 10 minutes before transferring to a wire rack to cool completely before slicing and serving. Leftovers can be wrapped very tightly and stored at room temperature for up to 3 days, and frozen for longer storage.
Ingredients and substitutions:
Dairy-free: This recipe is already dairy-free, and I really recommend that you use the virgin coconut oil and not substitute it with butter. It helps keep the batter the proper consistency for swirling. If you don't have a problem with dairy, you can replace the plain yogurt with an equal amount, by weight, of sour cream or dairy Greek yogurt.
Egg-free: Since this recipe calls for 2 eggs, you should be able to replace each of them with a "chia egg," which is just 1 tablespoon ground chia seeds mixed with 1 tablespoon lukewarm water and allowed to gel. I haven't tried that substitution, though, so you'll have to experiment.

http://glutenfreeonashoestring.com/cinnamon-swirl-gluten-free-banana-bread/

Lemon Pudding Cakes

SERVES 6

INGREDIENTS

1	cup whole milk
½	cup heavy cream
3	tablespoons grated lemon zest plus 1/2 cup juice (3 lemons)
1	cup (7 ounces) sugar
¼	cup (1 1/4 ounces) all-purpose flour

½	teaspoon baking powder

⅛	teaspoon salt
2	large eggs, separated, plus 2 large whites
½	teaspoon vanilla extract

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Adjust oven rack to middle position and heat oven to 325 degrees. 
2. Bring milk and cream to simmer in medium saucepan over medium-high heat. 
3. Remove pan from heat, whisk in lemon zest, cover pan, and let stand for 15 minutes. 
4. Meanwhile, fold dish towel in half and place in bottom of large roasting pan. Place six 6-ounce ramekins on top of towel and set aside pan.
5. Strain milk mixture through fine-mesh strainer into bowl, pressing on lemon zest to extract liquid; discard lemon zest. 
6. Whisk 3/4 cup sugar, flour, baking powder, and salt in second bowl until combined. 
7. Add egg yolks, vanilla, lemon juice, and milk mixture and whisk until combined. (Batter will have consistency of milk.)
8. Using stand mixer fitted with whisk, whip egg whites on medium-low speed until foamy, about 1 minute. Increase speed to medium-high and whip whites to soft, billowy mounds, about 1 minute
9..Gradually add remaining 1/4 cup sugar and whip until glossy, soft peaks form, 1 to 2 minutes.
10. Whisk one-quarter of whites into batter to lighten. 
11. With rubber spatula, gently fold in remaining whites until no clumps or streaks remain.
12. Ladle batter into ramekins (ramekins should be nearly full). 
12. Pour enough cold water into pan to come one-third of way up sides of ramekins. 
13. Bake until cake is set and pale golden brown and pudding layer registers 172 to 175 degrees at center, 50 to 55 minutes.
14. Remove pan from oven and let ramekins stand in water bath for 10 minutes. Transfer ramekins to wire rack and let cool completely. Serve.

Note: To take the temperature of the pudding layer, touch the probe tip to the bottom of the ramekin and pull it up 1/4 inch. The batter can also be baked in an 8-inch square glass baking dish. We like this dessert served at room temperature, but it can also be served chilled (the texture will be firmer). Spoon Blueberry Compote (see related content) over the top of each ramekin or simply dust with confectioners' sugar.

http://www.americastestkitchen.com/recipes/7781-lemon-pudding-cakes?sqn=5EM7rv%2FXiC5Ez2R6ObIJDgRzoNGfo%2FtaIGltBfAjpRw%3D%0A&utm_source=Email&utm_medium=Newsletter&utm_term=NTK&utm_content=CitrusRecipes&utm_campaign=180126&j=33693&sfmc_sub=221534&l=26_HTML&u=13736975&mid=7211371&jb=75&sk=6547F49638F011343B7066B65CC43028&extcode=LN18A4QAA&sourcekey=CL18014AA&cds_response_key=&cds_tracking_code=&tag=atkntk-20&atc=ntkA&Survey_id=&mi_ecmp=

Blueberry Compote

Recipe courtesy of Ellie Krieger
Yield: 1/2 cup, 8 servings

Ingredients
2 cups frozen blueberries
3 tablespoons water
1/4 cup sugar
2 teaspoons lemon juice

Directions
1. Combine 1 cup of the blueberries, water, sugar and lemon juice in a small saucepan. 
2. Cook over a medium heat for about 10 minutes. 
3. Add the rest of the blueberries and cook for 8 minutes more, stirring frequently. 
4. Serve warm.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/ellie-krieger/blueberry-compote-recipe-1946907

Olive Garden Baked Pasta Romana with Beef

Author: CopyKat Recipes
Recipe Type: Casserole Recipes, Copycat Restaurant Recipes, CopyKat Recipes, Pasta Recipes
Prep time: 20 minutes
Cook time: 2 hours
Serves: 6

Ingredients
1 5 pound flat brisket
salt and pepper
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
1 chopped onion
16 - 32 ounces of beef broth
2 tablespoons tomato paste
12 ounces of lasagna noodles
1 1/2 cups heavy cream
1/2 cup butter
1/2 cup grated Asiago cheese
1/2 cup Fontina cheese
1/4 cup Parmesan cheese
Additional Asiago, Fontina, and Parmesan cheese for garnish
1/2 cup spinach
1 teaspoon olive oil
Parmesan cheese

Directions
1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees. 
2. Using a dutch oven heat and saute sliced onions in 2 tablespoons of vegetable oil. Add about 1/2 teaspoon salt to the onions. 
3. Saute onions until they are translucent. Remove onions from pan. 
4. Sprinkle both sides of the brisket with salt and pepper. 
5. Place brisket into pan brown on both sides. Once brisket is browned on both sides, remove brisket from pan. 
6. Pour in 1 cup of beef broth into pan, scrape brown bits from the bottom of the pan. 
7. Add two tablespoons of tomato paste, and whisk together well. 
8. Place onions, and then the brisket back into the pan.
9. Add enough broth to the pan to cover the brisket half way. 
10. Bake brisket for approximately 3 1/2 hours. The brisket is done when a fork slides into the meat easily. If the meat is still tough after the initial baking bake for an additional 30 minutes. 
11. Once the brisket is removed from the oven, let rest for approximately 20 minutes before slicing.
12. Prepare lasagna noodles as directed on the package. To use the noodles for the baked pasta dish, once the noodles are done, they need to be cut in half vertically, and horizontally. This way you don't have to eat a whole lasagna noodle in one bite.

For the sauce:
1. Combine heavy cream and butter in a sauce pan over medium to medium high heat. 
2. Once the butter and cream just begin to simmer, whisk in all cheeses. The sauce will thicken, remove pan from heat. 
3. Place noodles into a 2 quart casserole dish. Arrange the noodles by folding them over so they make nice curls. 
4. Pour sauce over the noodles. 
5. Toss spinach with olive, and then place the spinach around the sides of the casserole dish. 
6. Place 6 to 8 ounces of beef over the noodles. You may want to spoon a little of the cooking gravy from the brisket over the beef. 
7. Top with a little Asiago and Fontina cheese and place back into the oven for 10 to 15 minutes until the cheese melts on the top of the pasta.
Note: I do not recommend making the pasta and sauce portion ahead of time. You can make the brisket ahead of time.

http://copykat.com/2012/02/05/olive-garden-baked-pasta-romana-with-beef/

LASAGNA SPIRALS

Recipe by Pamela

Ingredients
12lasagna noodles, slightly undercooked
2large eggs
2 1⁄4cups chopped fresh spinach, stems removed
2cups ricotta cheese
3⁄4cup grated part-skim mozzarella cheese
1⁄3cup grated parmesan cheese
1tablespoon chopped fresh basil
4cups pasta sauce
1cup grated part-skim mozzarella cheese

Directions
1. Beat eggs with fork in large bowl.
2. Add next 5 ingredients. Stir well.
3. Makes about 3 1/2 cups (875 mL) filling.
4. Spread 1/3 cup (75 mL) filling on 1 lasagna noodle and roll up, jelly roll-style, from short end.
5. Repeat with remaining filling and noodles.
6. Spread 1 cup pasta sauce evenly in greased 9 x 13 inch (22 x 33 cm) pan.
7. Arrange spirals, seam-side down, in single layer on top of sauce.
8. Spoon remaining pasta sauce onto spirals.
9. Cover with foil and bake in 350ºF (175ºC) oven for about 40 minutes until heated through.
10. Discard foil.
11. Sprinkle second amount of mozzarella cheese over top.
12. Bake, uncovered, for about 15 minutes until cheese is melted.
13. Freezes well.

http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/lasagna-spirals-181318

Healthier Vegan Stuffed Potato Skins

Serves: Makes 10 loaded potato skins.

Ingredients
5 small to medium russet potatoes
Extra-virgin olive oil, for drizzling
Sea salt and freshly ground black pepper, to taste

Coconut Bacon (makes extra)
1½ cups unsweetened coconut flakes
1½ tablespoons tamari
Scant 1 tablespoon maple syrup
½ teaspoon smoked paprika

Sunflower Vegan Sour Cream (makes extra)
1¼ cups hulled raw sunflower seeds
1 cup water
1 garlic clove
2 tablespoons white wine vinegar
1 tablespoon lemon juice
½ teaspoon sea salt

Black Bean & Corn filling
1 (14-ounce) can black beans (1½ cups), drained and rinsed
¾ cup frozen corn kernels
¼ cup diced red onion
1 garlic clove, minced
1 tablespoon fresh lime juice
½ teaspoon chili powder, more as desired
½ cup chopped cilantro
½ teaspoon sea salt

Garnish
Chives, sliced
Jalapeño pepper, diced (optional)
Cilantro, chopped

Instructions

Make the Coconut Bacon: 
1. Preheat the oven to 350°F and line a baking sheet with parchment paper. 
2. Combine the coconut flakes, tamari, maple syrup, and paprika on the baking sheet and toss gently to coat. 
3. Spread in a thin layer and bake until dark golden brown and slightly crispy, 7 to 9 minutes. 
Note: This can be made ahead and stored at room temperature for up to a week.

The Potatoes:
1. Preheat the oven to 400°F and line a baking sheet with parchment paper. 
2. Scrub the potatoes, poke holes with a fork, and place on the baking sheet. 
3. Bake for 1 hour, or until fork-tender. 
4. Remove from the oven and increase the oven temperature to 450°F. 
5. When cool to the touch, slice each potato in half and scoop out the flesh, leaving a ¼-inch lining of the potato in the shell. 
6. Drizzle the potato skins with olive oil, salt, and pepper and place on the baking sheet, cut-side down. 
7. Roast for 10 minutes, turn, drizzle with more olive oil and a generous sprinkle of salt, and roast for an additional 10 minutes, or until crispy. 
Note: Save the scooped out potato flesh for another use.

Make the Sun Cheese: 
1. In a blender, combine the sunflower seeds, water, garlic, vinegar, lemon juice, and salt and blend until creamy, about 1 minute. Chill until ready to use.

Make the Black Bean & Corn filling: 
1. In a medium bowl, mix together the black beans, corn (it thaws quickly, so I just mix it in frozen), red onion, garlic, lime juice, chili powder, cilantro, and salt.

Making:
1. Scoop the Black Bean & Corn filling into the potato skins and top with the Sun Cheese and Coconut Bacon. 
2. Garnish with the chives, jalapeño, and cilantro. 
3. Season to taste, as desired.

http://www.loveandlemons.com/healthier-vegan-stuffed-potato-skins/?utm_source=Love+and+Lemons+Daily&utm_campaign=c6cbcce5c8-LnlMailchimp&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_75a46d569c-c6cbcce5c8-43721953


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> The little ones are not so little any more....Seth's "Baby Luke" is now 5 and at school, and Caitlin will be 3 at the end of May. I don't know where the time has gone!


Love it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

SLOW COOKER BALSAMIC POT ROAST

Serves 6

INGREDIENTS
1 pound carrots (4-5 large carrots)
1 pound red potatoes
3 cloves garlic, minced
1 small onion, diced
2 Tbsp oil
(approx) 3 pound boneless chuck roast
1/2 cup balsamic vingear + extra 2-3 Tbsp (optional)
1 cup beef broth
3 Tbsp brown sugar

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Peel carrots, slice in half lengthwise and cut into thirds. 
2. Cut potatoes into quarters or eighths depending on how big they are. 
3. Place carrots, potatoes, onions and garlic on the bottom of the slow cooker. 
4. In a large cast iron skillet (or dutch oven), heat oil over medium-high heat. 
5. Brown chuck roast for 3-4 minutes per side, then transfer to the slow cooker. 
6. Add balsamic vinegar to the skillet to deglaze the pan, using a spoon to scrape up any browned bits stuck to the bottom of the pan. 
7. Add beef broth and brown sugar and cook 2-3 minutes, stirring constantly. 
8. Pour sauce over meat in the slow cooker and cook on low for 6-8 hours. 
9. Remove meat and veggies from the slow cooker. Transfer liquid to a saucepan. 
10. Bring to a boil and let boil for about 10 minutes to reduce down. 
11. Pour sauce over meat before serving.

Note: For a stronger balsamic flavor, add a few extra Tablespoons of balsamic to the liquid before you reduce it down in the saucepan. For a milder flavor, just reduce the liquid you have.

http://www.theleangreenbean.com/slow-cooker-balsamic-pot-roast/

LOADED BAKED POTATO ROUNDS

Loaded Baked Potato Rounds - Baked potato slices topped with crunchy bacon and melty cheese!

Servings 6 servings
Calories 175 kcal
Author Katerina | Diethood

Ingredients
4 medium sized red potatoes or new potatoes , washed, sliced into thin rounds, about 1/4-inch thick (I use a mandolin to cut even rounds)
olive oil
sea salt
freshly ground peppercorns
5 to 6 strips of bacon , cooked until crisp, crumbled
shredded monterey jack cheese
shredded cheddar cheese
sour cream (optional)

Instructions
1. Preheat oven to 375.
2. Line a baking pan with aluminum foil, grease lightly with baking spray and set aside.
3. Put the sliced potatoes in a pot filled with water and bring to a boil; cover and continue to cook for 3 minutes, or until fork tender.
4. Drain potatoes and pat them dry with paper towels.
5. Place the potatoes on the baking sheet.
6. Brush the potatoes with olive oil and season with sea salt and fresh ground peppercorns.
7. Layer the bacon pieces and cheeses on top of each potato slice.8. 
10. Bake in the oven for 10 to 12 minutes, or until cheese is melted.
11. Serve with a side of sour cream.
WW SmartPoints: 6

http://diethood.com/loaded-baked-potato-rounds/?utm_source=MadMimi&utm_medium=email&utm_content=LOADED+BAKED+POTATO+ROUNDS+RECIPE+and+VIDEO%21&utm_campaign=20180130_m143826202_LOADED+BAKED+POTATO+ROUNDS+RECIPE+and+VIDEO%21&utm_term=CLICK+HERE+TO+GET+THE+RECIPE+and+SEE+THE+VIDEO

Fried Banana Bites

Ingredients
2-3 large bananas
1 tsp baking powder
1-1/2 whole wheat flour
1 cup organic milk
1 tbs butter
2 cups sugar
Pinch of salt
Cinnamon to taste(optional)

Directions
1. Heat oil (canola or peanut oil) to approx 350°F (180°C) - ensure there is enough oil to cover your dessert. 2 to 2.5 cups is a good amount.
2. next sift your flour into a bowl and add the baking powder, salt, sugar and the cinnamon (if using). Give it a mix and combine well.
3. Make a well in the center of your dryh ingredients and start adding your wet ingredients. Beat them together. The batter should be a bit thicker than a pancake batter.
4. Peel and mash the bananas. Use a separate bowl for this. If you don't want to mash your bananas you can cut them in pieces. The mashed version will have a smoother texture. It is simply of personal taste.
5. Using a slotted spoon gently immerse your bananas into the batter and then into the hot oil.
6. Banana bites are ready when they turn a light golden brown color all the way around.
7. Remove them from the oil and place on paper towel to absorb excess oil.
8. You can sprinkle cinnamon sugar on them while still hot.
9. Let them cool before eating.
10. They are very good served with ice cream.

KALE, SAUSAGE AND WHITE BEAN SOUP RECIPE

BY AMY JOHNSON

INGREDIENTS:
2 tablespoons olive oil, divided
1 pound ground sausage* (pork or chicken)
1 cup diced yellow onion
1 cup thinly sliced carrot
1/2 cup thinly sliced celery
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
48 ounces chicken broth
6 large cloves garlic, minced/grated
1 teaspoon dried thyme
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
2 (15.5 oz.) cans of BUSH'S® Reduced Sodium Cannellini Beans (White Kidney Beans), drained and rinsed
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice
1/2 pound kale, washed, stemmed, chopped
Optional: fresh grated parmesan

DIRECTIONS:
1. Heat a large heavy bottomed pot (about 5 quart) over medium heat. Add 1 tablespoon of olive oil. 
2. Add ground sausage, break up into bite-sized pieces.** Cook, stirring occasionally until browned. Transfer to bowl, leaving any fat in pot.
3. Add remaining 1 tablespoon of olive to pot, along with diced onion. Cook, stirring for 3 minutes. 
4. Add carrots, celery, salt and pepper. Continue to cook, stirring for 5 more minutes. 
5. Add a few splashes of chicken broth as needed to deglaze pan; stir around scrapping brown bits off bottom of pot. (20-30 seconds).
6. Add grated garlic, dried thyme, dried oregano and red pepper flakes. Cook, stirring for 1 minute.
7. Stir in remaining chicken broth, half of cannellini beans, lemon juice and browned sausage. 
8. Mash remaining half of the beans, then stir into soup. Bring to a simmer. 
9. Add chopped kale. 
10. Cover and continue to simmer, stirring occasionally for 15 minutes or until kale has fully wilted. 
11. Adjust seasonings to taste. Soup can continue to warm on low until ready to serve.
12. Serve warm. Garnish with freshly grated parmesan and serve with crusty bread.

http://shewearsmanyhats.com/kale-sausage-and-white-bean-soup-recipe/

Date and Nut Bars

Each variation makes one loaf pan cut into bars.

Ingredients

Coconut Date Bars: (Top Bar)
1 cup of toasted nuts (1/2 each of almonds and cashews)
1 cup unsweetened shredded coconut
2 cups of medjool dates
2 tablespoons of coconut oil

Ginger Date Bars: (Bottom Bar)
1 cup toasted nuts (1/2 cup each of almonds and pecans were used)
1 cup of mejooled dates
1 - 2" piece of ginger peeled and shredded or finely diced if you like pieces of ginger in it. 
1 tablespoon cinnamon

Directions
1. Add the nuts into a food processor and pulse until you have small pieces.
2. Add the remaining ingredients and pulse until the mixture is well combined and sticky. 
3. Press into a parchment lined loaf pan.
4. Chill in the refridgerator until firm. 
5. Remove from pan and cup into bars. 
6. They keep well in the refridgerator for about a month or freeze.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2018/02/amys-date-and-nut-bars.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

CLASSIC FRENCH ONION SOUP RECIPE

MAKES 12 servings

INGREDIENTS
5 tablespoons olive oil, divided
1 tablespoon butter
8 cups thinly sliced onions (about 3 pounds)
3 garlic cloves, minced
1/2 cup port wine
2 cartons (32 ounces each) beef broth
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1/4 teaspoon salt
24 slices French bread baguette (1/2 inch thick)
2 large garlic cloves, peeled and halved
3/4 cup shredded Gruyere or Swiss cheese

DIRECTIONS
1. In a Dutch oven, heat 2 tablespoons oil and butter over medium heat. 
2. Add onions; cook and stir for 10-13 minutes or until softened. 
3. Reduce heat to medium-low; cook for 30-40 minutes or until deep golden brown, stirring occasionally. 
4. Add minced garlic; cook 2 minutes longer.
5. Stir in wine. Bring to a boil; cook until liquid is reduced by half. 
6. Add the broth, pepper and salt; return to a boil. Reduce heat; simmer for 1 hour, stirring occasionally.
7. Meanwhile, place baguette slices on a baking sheet; brush both sides with remaining oil. 
8. Bake at 400° for 3-5 minutes on each side or until toasted. Rub toasts with halved garlic.
9. To serve, place twelve 8-oz. broiler-safe bowls or ramekins on baking sheets. 
10. Place two toasts in each. Ladle with soup; top with cheese. 
11. Broil 4 in. from heat until cheese is melted. 
NUTRITIONAL FACTS: 3/4 cup soup with 2 slices bread and 1 tablespoon cheese: 195 calories, 10g fat (3g saturated fat), 9mg cholesterol, 805mg sodium, 20g carbohydrate (4g sugars, 2g fiber), 6g protein.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/classic-french-onion-soup

Skinny Vegan Chocolate Chip Muffins

POSTED BY AVERIE SUNSHINE 
YIELD: ABOUT 10 MEDIUM/LARGE MUFFINS
TOTAL TIME: ABOUT 25 MINUTES, FOR COOLING
PREP TIME: 5 MINUTES
COOK TIME: ABOUT 11 TO 12 MINUTES

INGREDIENTS:
1 large egg OR equivalent amount of egg replacer product to keep vegan (use your favorite brand)
3/4 cup granulated sugar
1/2 cup unsweetened almond or cashew milk (or your favorite milk)
1/3 cup vegetable or canola oil
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1 cup plus 2 tablespoons all-purpose flour
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/4 teaspoon salt, or to taste
3/4 cup mini chocolate chips, plus more for sprinkling on top if desired

DIRECTIONS:
1. Preheat oven to 400F. Spray a Non-Stick 12-Cup Regular Muffin Pan very well with floured cooking spray or grease and flour the pan; set aside. (I don't prefer the cosmetic look of muffin liners). Note - I only used 10 cavities rather than all 12.
2. To a large bowl, add the egg, sugar, milk, oil, vanilla, and whisk until combined.
3. Add the flour, baking powder, salt, and stir until just combined; don't overmix.
4. Add the chocolate chips and stir to combine.
5. Divide batter equally among 10 cavities of the prepared pan. Each cavity will be about 3/4 full; don't fill past 3/4 full. 
Tip: Spraying a one-quarter cup measure with cooking spray so the batter slides right off is handy here.
6. If desired, evenly sprinkle a generous pinch of chocolate chips to the top of each muffin.
7. Bake for about 10 to 12 minutes, or until tops are set and a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean, or with a few moist crumbs but no batter.

Note: All muffin pan sizes, how full you fill your pan, ovens, climates, etc. vary so bake until done given your variables and check on them early. Allow muffins to cool in pan for about 10 minutes before removing and placing on a rack to cool completely. Muffins will keep airtight at room temperature for up to 5 days, or in the freezer for up to 6 months.

http://www.averiecooks.com/2018/01/skinny-vegan-chocolate-chip-muffins.html#

Thai Curry Veggie Soup

Yield: 4-6 servings

Ingredients
1 tablespoon coconut oil
1/2 medium yellow onion, diced
1 medium sweet potato, washed and chopped
3 cloves garlic, minced
1 red bell pepper, chopped
1 small head cauliflower, chopped (about 3 cups)
1/4 cup Thai red curry paste
4 cups vegetable stock
15oz can coconut milk
lime wedges, fresh cilantro, fresh jalapeño, hot sauce for serving- optional

Directions
1. Heat coconut oil in a large pot over medium heat.
2. Add sweet potatoes and onion. Let cook for 7-10 minutes, stirring occasionally.
3. Add garlic, red pepper and cauliflower. Cook for 2-3 minutes.
4. Add the red curry paste and a small pinch of salt to the pot. Stir just to coat the veggies.
5. Add the vegetable stock and coconut milk. 
6. Bring to a gentle boil and then turn the heat down to a low simmer. 
7. Cook for 10-15 minutes- just until sweet potato and cauliflower are tender.
8. Remove from heat and serve with a squeeze of lime, fresh cilantro, fresh jalapeños and/or hot sauce. Enjoy!

Note: You could easily add some leftover cooked chicken or shrimp for added protein or server over warm rice.

http://www.mountainmamacooks.com/2018/02/thai-curry-veggie-soup/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it isn't - i should have alex here to explain it - you use your cell phone to hunt with. that is all i know. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I think this Pokemon may be a real animal!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Lovely photo, but you look about 12! Was that a Juliet cap you were wearing (well, that's what they were called here) - I wore one of them too with my veil coming from under it.


I had one too


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sam, the loaded baked potato rounds sound delicious.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> it isn't - i should have alex here to explain it - you use your cell phone to hunt with. that is all i know. --- sam


A virtual game were you go to different locations to hunt Pokemon and they show up on your phone as if they are really there in that location


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I had one too


Me, too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> These are the injections into your pupil?


Yes


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It didint take too long to get the chores so I wasnât too cold. Definitely got my fresh air for the day. Have to go out later & feed some grain again.
> I got my seed order done for the garden, if you do it before Feb 15th you get a discount.
> My cousin has set up a family history group on Facebook & has requested wedding photos be posted. I dug out the photos for mine & my parents weddings & posted them. Do you want a giggle?


A very nice picture of you two. I will try to post mine one of these days.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I have just returned from taking my old car to our workshop to be handed over to the new owner. When I arrived our car groomer guy was busy cleaning my new one. He's such a nice old guy, and looks after the cars really well for us. He gave me a nice bagful of home grown tomatoes, cucumber, beans, celery, so that will go very well with steak tonight. Stu is driving my new one so he can get used to it and show me the ropes on the weekend. I have nicknamed it the blue streak lol!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lovely photo, but you look about 12! Was that a Juliet cap you were wearing (well, that's what they were called here) - I wore one of them too with my veil coming from under it.


Yes, a Juliet cap, I couldn't find anything to match the dress, (I look like death in pure white so it was ivory) so I made it.
We weren't young, I was 24, DH was 30????

I love that photo of Luke & Caitlin, I can't believe how she's grown


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Me, too.


They must have been the real style in late 70's, early 80's. We were married in 81


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> A very nice picture of you two. I will try to post mine one of these days.


Yes, please. One year at work we had everyone post their wedding photos on the bulletin board, it was great fun. Everyone who participated had their name into a draw for supper at the local restaurant


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, please. One year at work we had everyone post their wedding photos on the bulletin board, it was great fun. Everyone who participated had their name into a draw for supper at the local restaurant


That's really cool, I still have my dress and it still fits even after 47 years!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lovely! :sm24:


Thank you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Didn't realise it was a "big" birthday Jackie....from one who has been there, I thought this was good advice!


 :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it isn't - i should have alex here to explain it - you use your cell phone to hunt with. that is all i know. --- sam


Sam it was in response to what NanaCaren said- I am well aware of Pokemon the game- even if I do live thousands of miles away.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Can you gift them to someone? Maybe knitting the spiders will ease your aversion to them. They are attractive!


Wondered about gifting them- but as the yarn is a present for me it seems wrong to then gift them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Yes


Do you know how many more you have to have?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I've been in bed all day. It was the bug. See how I am tomorrow. The kids are both fine still. Very guilty feeling DD and SIL. Stealing 2days of my week with an extra baby sitting day and then sick. I had hoped to have started the tree for David's jumper by now. At least I got a fair bit of reading done. When I wasn't sleeping. No knitting today which is very unusual for me. Should be a lot better tomorrow judging by Vicky and Brett


Oh no! Hopefully it's only a 24 hour like Vicki and Brett. Good though that the kids don't seem to be affected.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

siouxann said:


> What an adorable little dress! The buttons are perfect.


Thank you, they are cute, aren't they?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Cute. I like the colours.


Thank you, I do too, they're nice and soft but not pastels.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I'm feeling better this morning- I've been up for a couple of hours now. Still not right but much better. At least I'm almost functioning which is always a plus! And knitting!
Want to start David's tree jumper but not sure it is a good idea to try working out size etc and then start it while my brain is not working too well :sm01: So guess I work on other things that I also want to get done.

And judging by the photos I got this morning the kids are both still fine


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I'm feeling better this morning- I've been up for a couple of hours now. Still not right but much better. At least I'm almost functioning which is always a plus! And knitting!
> Want to start David's tree jumper but not sure it is a good idea to try working out size etc and then start it while my brain is not working too well :sm01: So guess I work on other things that I also want to get done.


That is good news Margaret, hope you feel much better soon, tummy bugs are horrible! A good probiotic helps too with that kind of thing, been there done that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> nope. Sure wish there was. And of course, it is raining today so don't know if they will be able to begin or not. Didn't sleep well at all last night (kept having horrible, violent dreams) and in a real funk/negative mood this morning. Know it will pass.
> 
> Fan, so sorry you received such a horrible response to the email. Like you said, at least you now know for certain where things stand.
> 
> Got a call from DD and oldest DGD has the flu. Doctor put her on Tamiflu and DD is trying to disinfect the entire house and keep everyone else from coming down with it.


Stress will do that, triggering your subconscious, it really does affect the day, I know. 
Oh no, I hope it's a short lived version of the flu and she's recovered quickly, and hopefully none of the rest of the family catches it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> They will only reimburse up to 50% of the water bill during the time before repair is done so maybe will get $50-60 dollars.


Marla got back about $300 I think, but her bill was up to $600/mth when it was leaking.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Very pretty KayeJo. Love the button you chose too.


Thank you Gwen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I'm feeling better this morning- I've been up for a couple of hours now. Still not right but much better. At least I'm almost functioning which is always a plus! And knitting!
> Want to start David's tree jumper but not sure it is a good idea to try working out size etc and then start it while my brain is not working too well :sm01: So guess I work on other things that I also want to get done.
> 
> And judging by the photos I got this morning the kids are both still fine


 :sm24: That is really good, that you are feeling so much better, glad the kids are ok!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That is so cute and love the buttons


Thanks Caren! How goes it?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I rented a house where the bath was in the coat closet, the shower was in one of the upstairs bedrooms. The toilet had been moved to a space just big enough to slide in side ways and sit. The sink was close enough to bang your knees on if you weren't careful.


 :sm06: 
Well, I guess at least it had them, though in creatively various locations. :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Things aren't too bad, still lots of red tape but getting closer everyday. We have more snow than i care to have to keep shoveling daily it seem.


Holy moly! You certainly do get your share of snow and then some. 
Hopefully your red tape will be a green light soon. 
Oh! Please send me another catalog, Jennie kind of killed the first one. :sm12:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> it looks somewhat like our baseball stadiums. i think it is like our stadiums in that if you are too high in the stands you need binoculars to see what is going on on the field. --- sam


Actually the high seats are our favourite. They are steep so not a long way from the play but at the end we have been recently they are in shade the whole day- which as cricket is in summer is a huge plus. And in winter for the football protects from the rain.
And my long distance vision isn't all that good so it really makes no difference to me how far away I am. Unless very close. And the overall view from so high is great.

Talking of cricket- I was feeling well enough last night to follow the next short game against England this time and we won again. Not often we win twice in a row in this version of the game. Especially as when I turned it on England looked to be doing really well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Us too and I have to go to the eye specialist in a half hour and the plows haven't been here. My brother is going to drive me. I hope he doesn't have trouble getting here. If I cancel the appointment, it will cost me $125 so don't really want to do that.


Wow, that's a lot for canceling in bad weather.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes I am, it's the closest to where I have to go for retape interviews and such. Documents that were lost, (not by me, but government) have been found at last.


*WHOOHOO!!!!!*
Doing the happy dance that they found your paperwork, it took them long enough, but at least it is found. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You must have had the same carpenter as in a house I once lived????????. We had a bathroom off the living room with a sliding door just like that but it was also the access to the basement & there was another bedroom down there ????so you never knew if you would get company while sitting on the throne????????


 :sm06: :sm23: :sm23: 
Good thing I'd already swallowed the water in my mouth or it'd have gone all over this laptop.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I thought maybe. What flavor is it? Does it taste like coffee or hot chocolate?


It's just the froth of the milk- so for those which only give the froth they are actually healthy. But the lovely ones like the one the other day aren't. Usually the marshmallows are out on the side but one day they came in the cup. So in went Es whole hand to pull out the marshmallow-after all that isn't where they should be.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

By the way, I dropped the HP laptop off at the doctors, she thinks a good cleaning of the entire keyboard should do the trick, so if you all can keep your fingers crossed that it's not a complete loss, I'd appreciate it. Ryssa and Gizmo got their grooming done today, I took before and after photos, lol, I'll post them from my phone.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Thank you yes it was a nice day. We have three little ones from CAS a little girl that just turned seven ,a cute little four year old boy and a nine month old baby brother.
> Had a surprise birthday ???? party the day before we got them. That was a strange day started off at my Uncles funeral ( Dads brother) the only one left now is my Fathers sister.
> Helped our Pastor move into his new home made them a big crockpot of chilli,for their supper. Came home and went back in with our neighbour who said she wanted to take us out for supper. ( so the surprise began)
> My older brother gave me sixty rolls of toilet paper with a card that said sixty wipes lol.
> My baby brother bought my supper and gave me a tiara to wear. Was a very fun night my Grands came to help me celebrate ???? too


Sounds like fun indeed. Well you won't need to buy toilet paper for a while will you?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> That's really cool, I still have my dress and it still fits even after 47 years!


I had just a regular dress that I dyed a different color later and wore it...no veil and I had a silk bouquet but it disappeared at some point. That dress would be too big now, as I was rather chunky then. Seems a lifetime ago now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is also the point that Turpentine is a dangerous substance, and is absorbed through the skin, and many will not use gloves.


And to think that when my grandfather and even my dad were kids, if they stepped on a nail or some such, they'd pour turpentine on it to kill any germs. :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> When I owned the farm I had to have the hay fields tested twice a year tomato sure they were still within the standards allowed. I was lucky enough to have fields on both sides of me that didn't use any chemical.


Yes, I remember that, thank goodness you had great neighbors in not using chemicals. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> They did tell us it could take a few years, we know a couple of other couples that are in the same boat as us. Red tape by the tons, one of them is already living/working over there but, because of missing paperwork can't get married until its found.
> The grandkids are growing like weeds, the three oldest boys will all be 16 this years. My oldest granddaughter is 17, where has the time gone. I have Seth with me today, snow day for him. He is a great help in keeping the shoveling done, it helps him wear off some energy. We will be going out to catch Pokemon later on this afternoon.


Lol! He's definitely getting his workout in now with all that snow. They grow up so fast, don't they?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jackie, bless you. I am impressed you have the energy to care for 3 wee ones.


I sure wouldn't have the energy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hello Sojna!! Its at it again today, Seth and I just finished shoveling and will have to do it again before the day is out. I have to shovel out back for poor Tessabelle, the snow is up past her belly. Doesn't stop her wanting to go out and play in it though. Then she thinks she needs to sit on my lap to warm her feet.


LOL! Tessabelle is a smart puppy!!! :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> He did and we just got back home. The roads are snow covered and very slippery but he did take his time. Unfortunately, I have to have another injection in 2 weeks. It's been 4 months since my last one and I was hoping to go a year before having another.


That's too bad, I was hoping it would be a lot longer also.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, sounds fun to have a new sports car.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That will be me next year so you will have to tell me how it feels, if I dont like it I'll stick to 31 again and again ????


1959? So is David. 20/02/59.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It didint take too long to get the chores so I wasnât too cold. Definitely got my fresh air for the day. Have to go out later & feed some grain again.
> I got my seed order done for the garden, if you do it before Feb 15th you get a discount.
> My cousin has set up a family history group on Facebook & has requested wedding photos be posted. I dug out the photos for mine & my parents weddings & posted them. Do you want a giggle?


That's a great photo! 
Glad it wasn't tooooo cold out there.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, lasagna; pot roast; kale sausage and white bean soup sound like winners

Maya and I walked 50 minutes. Lazy afternoon, paid bills and read paperback mystery from library.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, Luke is so handsome and Kaitlin very pretty.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That is so cute and love the buttons


Caren lovely to see you back again. I'm sure questions etc I will ask have been asked so I will just say welcome back.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, sounds fun to have a new sports car.


I think hubby is more excited than I am, he's having a ball in it! I am a bit apprehensive but come the weekend I will get myself used to the different bits and bobs in it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Puppy pics and my hippy frog and gecko that I painted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And to think that when my grandfather and even my dad were kids, if they stepped on a nail or some such, they'd pour turpentine on it to kill any germs. :sm06:


It causes a very nasty brain disease- the details I have not read for a very long time- but it is worth avoiding contact!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Puppy pics and my hippy frog and gecko that I painted.


Was this before or after the grooming?

The gecko and frog are fun!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think this Pokemon may be a real animal!


 :sm23: No, it's a game, you take your phone or tablet and go hunting for pokemons.
Sorry Julie, I hope it didn't upset you with my answer, but it gave me a much needed chuckle, and some days those aren't so easy to come by.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Was this before or after the grooming?
> 
> The gecko and frog are fun!


I did before for both Ryssa and Giz, then did afters, Ryssa looks like a completely different dog when her face is all cleaned up, it's amazing. I think Gizmo looks like a miniature bearded collie when he's groomed up. :sm04:

Thank you, the garden animals have been a blast to paint, I'm doing a two faced caterpillar now, I'll take a photo when he's done.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Those are fabulous KayeJo a great fun thing for the garden!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I have just returned from taking my old car to our workshop to be handed over to the new owner. When I arrived our car groomer guy was busy cleaning my new one. He's such a nice old guy, and looks after the cars really well for us. He gave me a nice bagful of home grown tomatoes, cucumber, beans, celery, so that will go very well with steak tonight. Stu is driving my new one so he can get used to it and show me the ropes on the weekend. I have nicknamed it the blue streak lol!


What fun!! And it didn't take long to find a new owner for your old car either. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> I think hubby is more excited than I am, he's having a ball in it! I am a bit apprehensive but come the weekend I will get myself used to the different bits and bobs in it.


Don't know that letting him use it for 3 days sounds a good idea. You might not ever get it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> SLOW COOKER BALSAMIC POT ROAST
> 
> Serves 6
> 
> ...


Some more great sounding recipes there Sam.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's just the froth of the milk- so for those which only give the froth they are actually healthy. But the lovely ones like the one the other day aren't. Usually the marshmallows are out on the side but one day they came in the cup. So in went Es whole hand to pull out the marshmallow-after all that isn't where they should be.


LOL!!! She's a smart cookie!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It causes a very nasty brain disease- the details I have not read for a very long time- but it is worth avoiding contact!


Yes, it's crazy the things that used to be considered an acceptable remedy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Those are fabulous KayeJo a great fun thing for the garden!


Thank you, I can't wait to get them all out amongst the roses and take pictures.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Don't know that letting him use it for 3 days sounds a good idea. You might not ever get it!


 :sm23: I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I've had a slice of toast! Might now have a lie down, but have been up all morning.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: No, it's a game, you take your phone or tablet and go hunting for pokemons.
> Sorry Julie, I hope it didn't upset you with my answer, but it gave me a much needed chuckle, and some days those aren't so easy to come by.


I wasn't sure from what Caren wrote.

We all need humour.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I did before for both Ryssa and Giz, then did afters, Ryssa looks like a completely different dog when her face is all cleaned up, it's amazing. I think Gizmo looks like a miniature bearded collie when he's groomed up. :sm04:
> 
> Thank you, the garden animals have been a blast to paint, I'm doing a two faced caterpillar now, I'll take a photo when he's done.


 :sm24: Ceramics can be such fun!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it's crazy the things that used to be considered an acceptable remedy.


Like using opiates for headaches.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've had a slice of toast! Might now have a lie down, but have been up all morning.


Is it behaving?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is it behaving?


No problems so far.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Don't know that letting him use it for 3 days sounds a good idea. You might not ever get it!


He has 3 other cars he can play with, so think I am quite safe, he loves cars!!! Glad you're feeling a bit better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> No problems so far.


Good!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wasn't sure from what Caren wrote.
> 
> We all need humour.


It can be a dangerous game if not played with someone that is paying attention, kids have been hit by vehicles when they were chasing the digital pokemon on their phone, it uses gps and the people playing don't always pay attention to where they are walking/biking/driving, yes driving, it's amazing, really good when an adult will take kids, but adults play too. When the game first came out, Carly was here, and David told her he hit 3, 2 that he purposely ran over(pokemon not players), lol she asked if one was whatever name, he said no, she said it's okay then, you can run over the rest. :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I've been in bed all day. It was the bug. See how I am tomorrow. The kids are both fine still. Very guilty feeling DD and SIL. Stealing 2days of my week with an extra baby sitting day and then sick. I had hoped to have started the tree for David's jumper by now. At least I got a fair bit of reading done. When I wasn't sleeping. No knitting today which is very unusual for me. Should be a lot better tomorrow judging by Vicky and Brett


Hope you are back to normal by tomorrow!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Ceramics can be such fun!


It's so therapeutic, almost meditative.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Like using opiates for headaches.


Yep, crazy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It can be a dangerous game if not played with someone that is paying attention, kids have been hit by vehicles when they were chasing the digital pokemon on their phone, it uses gps and the people playing don't always pay attention to where they are walking/biking/driving, yes driving, it's amazing, really good when an adult will take kids, but adults play too. When the game first came out, Carly was here, and David told her he hit 3, 2 that he purposely ran over(pokemon not players), lol she asked if one was whatever name, he said no, she said it's okay then, you can run over the rest. :sm23:


I see your point!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> nope. Sure wish there was. And of course, it is raining today so don't know if they will be able to begin or not. Didn't sleep well at all last night (kept having horrible, violent dreams) and in a real funk/negative mood this morning. Know it will pass.
> 
> Fan, so sorry you received such a horrible response to the email. Like you said, at least you now know for certain where things stand.
> 
> Got a call from DD and oldest DGD has the flu. Doctor put her on Tamiflu and DD is trying to disinfect the entire house and keep everyone else from coming down with it.


Sorry you had bad dreams. Hope you sleep better tonight. Hope no one else gets sick at your DD's.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, that was a very full day!! You should sleep very well after all that, I'm glad you used your inhaler, the rise in elevation is hard on me too.


I did sleep pretty good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I got our reservations made for Yellowstone and looked at plane tickets for Carly, I think I've pretty well got her dates set, so I just need to confirm with her mom and then purchase the tickets, so she'll be here from the middle of June to the Aug 1, Jan (Jennies 10yr old) will be here too, so should be a full summer. Marla and I are hoping for August for KAP, we'll see what Jeanette has planned.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That is so cute and love the buttons


Hi Caren!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's so therapeutic, almost meditative.


I loved my years of potting- I was particularly fond of slab work, but it took a toll on my hands- doing it in Christchurch winters, and possibly contributed to the problems I have with my knees- because in lieu of a work bench I worked on the kitchen floor.

Once carried home (2 miles) a 25kg sack of clay, on my shoulders- no wonder they play up too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That tramway is pretty spectacular, we went up it when we were in Palm Springs it's my sister & her family. They have a house in Indio, a very pretty area


It is spectacular! The whole area is.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I did sleep pretty good.


That is really good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I see your point!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> tami_ohio said:
> 
> 
> > Tomorrow we are moving to Bakersfield, California.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I loved my years of potting- I was particularly fond of slab work, but it took a toll on my hands- doing it in Christchurch winters, and possibly contributed to the problems I have with my knees- because in lieu of a work bench I worked on the kitchen floor.
> 
> Once carried home (2 miles) a 25kg sack of clay, on my shoulders- no wonder they play up too!


If only we'd have know when we were young, the damage we were doing to our bodies and how they'd feel later. We'd probably done a lot of it anyway, but darn.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I got our reservations made for Yellowstone and looked at plane tickets for Carly, I think I've pretty well got her dates set, so I just need to confirm with her mom and then purchase the tickets, so she'll be here from the middle of June to the Aug 1, Jan (Jennies 10yr old) will be here too, so should be a full summer. Marla and I are hoping for August for KAP, we'll see what Jeanette has planned.


Wow that is fantastic, I have been watching a tv show about the wildlife in Yellowstone and it's really interesting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Wow that is fantastic, I have been watching a tv show about the wildlife in Yellowstone and it's really interesting.


It is, as long as I have no more bison episodes, and don't meet any bears other than wayyyyy off in the distance, It's all good. I really wish I could have gotten a photo of the badger last year, that was wild, only being about 10ft at most away from it. 
Camping in Yellowstone is so inexpensive, it's great, the campsite for 4 nights is only $114 including taxes, we just have to figure out what we are doing as far as getting the 5 of us with all our crap and food up there, the Buick isn't quite big enough with the 2 extra people.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> All you had to do was say "trains"!


 ????????????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It is, as long as I have no more bison episodes, and don't meet any bears other than wayyyyy off in the distance, It's all good. I really wish I could have gotten a photo of the badger last year, that was wild, only being about 10ft at most away from it.
> Camping in Yellowstone is so inexpensive, it's great, the campsite for 4 nights is only $114 including taxes, we just have to figure out what we are doing as far as getting the 5 of us with all our crap and food up there, the Buick isn't quite big enough with the 2 extra people.


A friend of mine has been there and said it was truly amazing. The tv show is showing the bears and damage their claws make in huts and trees.
Wouldn't want a close encounter with one either! That's a very good price for camping.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> If only we'd have know when we were young, the damage we were doing to our bodies and how they'd feel later. We'd probably done a lot of it anyway, but darn.


Love all the photos! One fellow we know says, "If I'd known I was going to live this long, I'd have taken better care of myself!" :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> He did and we just got back home. The roads are snow covered and very slippery but he did take his time. Unfortunately, I have to have another injection in 2 weeks. It's been 4 months since my last one and I was hoping to go a year before having another.


 I'm glad you made it safely. Sorry you have to have another injection.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, I love the Tehachapi loop. Hope you enjoy. I may have unexpected trip to Napa this weekend. My friend Pat's SIL's sister is terminal and he's driving to Livermore today. His wife Noelle wants to go Friday with their daughter Cora who is 18 months and wants help with Cora on trip. I've asked Amy if she or Penelope, my DGD can pick me up in Livermore and bring me back on Sunday. I'll also look into rental but I hate driving in that much traffic.


I'm sorry to hear about your friend. Safe travels.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It didint take too long to get the chores so I wasnât too cold. Definitely got my fresh air for the day. Have to go out later & feed some grain again.
> I got my seed order done for the garden, if you do it before Feb 15th you get a discount.
> My cousin has set up a family history group on Facebook & has requested wedding photos be posted. I dug out the photos for mine & my parents weddings & posted them. Do you want a giggle?


A beautiful couple!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone thanks Sam for some really good sounding recipes and ladies for the summary lots going on it seems we're just in typical February weather here lots of snow we have baby goats due some time between now and March 
I'll keep reading for a while


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> it isn't - i should have alex here to explain it - you use your cell phone to hunt with. that is all i know. --- sam


Pokémon is a game. I believe it started as a card game and has become a game to "hunt" for them with a cell phone app.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They must have been the real style in late 70's, early 80's. We were married in 81


We were married in 82! And I was 23. M was 25.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's so therapeutic, almost meditative.


Like colouring in I guess (ceramic painting). 
Didn't ever really like colouring in but liked join the dots. Think Mum said she had some of adult join the dots. Might like that- but I was also then a bit lost as to what the point was!

Lay down and dozed for a very short time. Which is good as it will give me a second wind for the afternoon but not keep me awake.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, love your hippy frog.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> That's really cool, I still have my dress and it still fits even after 47 years!


No way mine would fit. DD asked if we could have it made into a christening gown for Arriana and future babies. I cringed at having it cut up but it was only sitting in the attic, so at least it had more use. DD would never wear it. She didn't think it would fit, but asked to try it on at the seamstresses before it was cut, and it fit perfectly! I am glad new that we did it. It still fits Arriana! It's a long dress on her now. I received a photo for Christmas of her in it. Beautiful!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> In Bakersfield to watch trains. We went right around Keene. I think we will be back tracking to watch. There is a Passport America campground in Bakersfield, so half off rates. Also going to try to see some of the redwoods.


Sounds like a great trip.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam it was in response to what NanaCaren said- I am well aware of Pokemon the game- even if I do live thousands of miles away.


Ahh. Please ignore my explanation.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> A friend of mine has been there and said it was truly amazing. The tv show is showing the bears and damage their claws make in huts and trees.
> Wouldn't want a close encounter with one either! That's a very good price for camping.


It is really spectacular, the campground we stayed at last year, regularly has bears wander through, they all said that the grizzlies don't usually cause any problems as long as all foodstuffs are locked in vehicles or bear boxes, but that the little black bears are the ones that get up on the tables and into things. Either one though can more than kill a man. 
It is really great, we'll have to pay for showers this year as I was too late making reservations so the campground with showers included is full, but it still works out to almost the same cost, other than we have 2 extras for showers this time, but J can pay for hers and her daughters. 
David said if we are going to do the tourist thing with J and daughter, that we have to go do all the tourist things, including alllll the stairs and I can't complain. lol I'd better start working out now. :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Love all the photos! One fellow we know says, "If I'd known I was going to live this long, I'd have taken better care of myself!" :sm23:


Ain't that the truth!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Hi everyone thanks Sam for some really good sounding recipes and ladies for the summary lots going on it seems we're just in typical February weather here lots of snow we have baby goats due some time between now and March
> I'll keep reading for a while


Awe!! Baby goats are so much fun!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's just the froth of the milk- so for those which only give the froth they are actually healthy. But the lovely ones like the one the other day aren't. Usually the marshmallows are out on the side but one day they came in the cup. So in went Es whole hand to pull out the marshmallow-after all that isn't where they should be.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> By the way, I dropped the HP laptop off at the doctors, she thinks a good cleaning of the entire keyboard should do the trick, so if you all can keep your fingers crossed that it's not a complete loss, I'd appreciate it. Ryssa and Gizmo got their grooming done today, I took before and after photos, lol, I'll post them from my phone.


????????????


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Caren great to hear your papers have been found


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Like colouring in I guess (ceramic painting).
> Didn't ever really like colouring in but liked join the dots. Think Mum said she had some of adult join the dots. Might like that- but I was also then a bit lost as to what the point was!
> 
> Lay down and dozed for a very short time. Which is good as it will give me a second wind for the afternoon but not keep me awake.


I have a Dr. Who dot to dot, I have to use a ruler and magnifier to do them though, lol, I'll take a photo of one of the pages for you, it's fun but crazy. 
No point other than just the creation of something that has absolutely no use other than relaxation. :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> 1959? So is David. 20/02/59.


Me, too, 04/27


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> He has 3 other cars he can play with, so think I am quite safe, he loves cars!!! Glad you're feeling a bit better.


Wouldn't matter how big a stash you developed- even with cross stitch as well he wouldn't be able to complain. Not that He sounds like one to complain about such things.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, fun, Tehachapi loop is definitely worth a stop and there are several good eateries in Tehachapi. Hope you get to see redwoods. We visit The sequoia grove, Trail of a Hundred giants every year. The drought has taken a sad toll. The firs are dead due to bark beetles and the streams have dried up, made me cry. Thousands of dead trees.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ain't that the truth!!


It sure is. my wrinkly face and arms are the results of too much sunbathing. Then there's the dentures, hearing aids, and cataract surgery., plus a lower back which I injured trying out ice skating with a bad fall on my bum. Apart from that the ole bod is holding up ok.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, love your hippy frog.


 :sm04: Thanks Joy, he just makes me smile, the bottoms of his feet are red too. lol He's just flower power, cool dude. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> It sure is. my wrinkly face and arms are the results of too much sunbathing. Then there's the dentures, hearing aids, and cataract surgery., plus a lower back which I injured trying out ice skating with a bad fall on my bum. Apart from that the ole bod is holding up ok.


 :sm04:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds like a great trip.


We are enjoying it.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It didint take too long to get the chores so I wasnât too cold. Definitely got my fresh air for the day. Have to go out later & feed some grain again.
> I got my seed order done for the garden, if you do it before Feb 15th you get a discount.
> My cousin has set up a family history group on Facebook & has requested wedding photos be posted. I dug out the photos for mine & my parents weddings & posted them. Do you want a giggle?


What a wonderful photo...no giggles here!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

KateB said:


> The little ones are not so little any more....Seth's "Baby Luke" is now 5 and at school, and Caitlin will be 3 at the end of May. I don't know where the time has gone!


They're so cute!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: :sm23: :sm23:
> Good thing I'd already swallowed the water in my mouth or it'd have gone all over this laptop.


????????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> Yes


Ouch!!!????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> And to think that when my grandfather and even my dad were kids, if they stepped on a nail or some such, they'd pour turpentine on it to kill any germs. :sm06:


I know we used to put turpentine on the wounds on sheep if they had maggots, (they seem to get them in every cut for some reason) & that cleaned them right out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I know we used to put turpentine on the wounds on sheep if they had maggots, (they seem to get them in every cut for some reason) & that cleaned them right out.


I can imagine it did.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, your garden is going to look great next summer with all those cute ceramics. We’ve been near Yellowstone several times but I’ve not convinced the guys to go there, they always say it will be too busy????

Sam, some more great recipes, thanks for sharing.

Margaret, I’m glad you are feeling better.

Liz, I can’t imagine having to get needles in the eyes, sounds terrible but I guess if it means keeping your sight it’s well worth it. I have several cousins who have to get them

I went bowling this evening ãs DH still can’t go. I don’t know why I just never get any better at it, I’m pathetic ????

I lady from town called me today, she was clearing out her quilting stash & wanted to donate it to bags of love so I picked it up tonight. OMG, I can’t imagine how much fabric she has if this is what she’s clearing out, 2 garbage bags full. I looked through it when I got home, some very nice stuff. I nabbed a few pieces that will go with what I have to make more quilts to donate.

Unfortunately my wedding dress wouldn’t fit anymore but it’s still hanging in the back of my closet


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is one i really want to try. --- sam



martina said:


> Sam, the loaded baked potato rounds sound delicious.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you play? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> A virtual game were you go to different locations to hunt Pokemon and they show up on your phone as if they are really there in that location


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, your garden is going to look great next summer with all those cute ceramics. We've been near Yellowstone several times but I've not convinced the guys to go there, they always say it will be too busy????
> 
> Sam, some more great recipes, thanks for sharing.
> 
> ...


 :sm04: It'll definitely be bright. 
It's worth it, if you do go, the best time to see the tourist stuff is either early in the morning or later at night when most people are still at the lodges, cabins, or campgrounds. We've had the best times seeing everything early and late. Just be sure to take plenty of layers since Yellowstone makes it's own weather, you never know what you're going to get from one moment to the next, let alone one quadrant of the park to another. And there are lots of lovely places to see that many tourists don't go to. 
Wow, that worked out good, you're going to have quilts donated to last quite some time. 
You aren't alone, both my parents were league bowlers who won trophies, they were both quite good, me, not so much, well not at all, can we say gutter ball, every once it a while I do okay, once in a blue moon while. :sm12:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the dogs really lost the hair. love the gecko. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Puppy pics and my hippy frog and gecko that I painted.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> the dogs really lost the hair. love the gecko. --- sam


Yes, they did, and they both really needed it. lol David says Ryssa isn't as cute groomed, I say she doesn't look like a homeless vagabond when groomed. lol
Thank you, it was fun to create.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you nittergma - i love baby goats. wish we still had ours. --- sam



nittergma said:


> Hi everyone thanks Sam for some really good sounding recipes and ladies for the summary lots going on it seems we're just in typical February weather here lots of snow we have baby goats due some time between now and March
> I'll keep reading for a while


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 74


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

stairs? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> It is really spectacular, the campground we stayed at last year, regularly has bears wander through, they all said that the grizzlies don't usually cause any problems as long as all foodstuffs are locked in vehicles or bear boxes, but that the little black bears are the ones that get up on the tables and into things. Either one though can more than kill a man.
> It is really great, we'll have to pay for showers this year as I was too late making reservations so the campground with showers included is full, but it still works out to almost the same cost, other than we have 2 extras for showers this time, but J can pay for hers and her daughters.
> David said if we are going to do the tourist thing with J and daughter, that we have to go do all the tourist things, including alllll the stairs and I can't complain. lol I'd better start working out now. :sm09:


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Birthday Valerie, wherever you are in the universe, and also Agnescr.
> By the way, we haven't heard from TNS lately either, hope she is just busy taking care of the inlaws.


Hi Poledra and everyone! Our dear Julie called me yesterday to see how I was, so I'll give you an update as I'm awake at 4:30 am. Christmas went well with DHs family. We also went over to DDs new rented house about an hour away. She split up with her boyfriend of 4 years so moved from the home they were sharing which was not simple as she has cats and a dog, (and has just acquired a second puppy which needed rehoming). 
The in laws are not too bad but DMIL was rather down over Xmas and reluctant to go to bed a few days before Xmas when the carer came to help her get ready, insisting she didn't need them even though she can't manage without help now. Unfortunately we had to resort to this as she was refusing to go at a reasonable time for my DBIL or his wife to help her, and the outside carers are employed on contract so have a regular schedule which means she expects to go to bed by 10pm, which had been working well until then. (They came later on 25th by special request) After Xmas DMIL was prescribed mild antidepressants by the dr and has been a lot brighter and more engaged with life, which helps us all.
I was back in UK again in January, doing some tiling and wallpapering in DHs house (he is working full time in England so only returns to Guernsey at weekends or else I go to England) He is also travelling a lot for work, and was in Boston and S.Fransisco in January, and was in China in December, so I'd not seen him much! 
I'm in Guernsey this week, trying to help where I can with preparations for the Alderney literary festival in March. We have 10 authors over a weekend, one of whom, Joy Rhoades, is Australian, and has just published her first novel, The Woolgrower's Companion. I've bought it but not had time to read it yet. The house here is getting untidy and I'm neglecting the garden and my knitting - currently a triangular shawl in a nice squishy Rowan wool/silk I bought in a sale ages ago. I need to get it done as we are getting cold winters weather, and even had frost overnight. (Not quite as cold as Bonnie!)
Well, this has been all about me, so I'll go back to catch up with all your doings - thanks ladies for the Summaries, great idea Margaret, they are invaluable. Best wishes to you all, Lin


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I got our reservations made for Yellowstone and looked at plane tickets for Carly, I think I've pretty well got her dates set, so I just need to confirm with her mom and then purchase the tickets, so she'll be here from the middle of June to the Aug 1, Jan (Jennies 10yr old) will be here too, so should be a full summer. Marla and I are hoping for August for KAP, we'll see what Jeanette has planned.


I can make August work if that's the consensus. I was working towards June again, but will get August dates also. It will need to be early August due to schools opening.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's so nice of you to stop in for a cuppa and conversation JisH - we hope you had a good time and will stop back in whenever you are online. there's an empty chair waiting for you and a fresh cup of tea at hand. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



JlsH said:


> Beautiful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so good to hear from you lin - i'm glad mil is feeling more up - makes is easier on everyone concerned. too bad you can't travel with husband - sounds like you would really see the world. take care. --- sam



TNS said:


> Hi Poledra and everyone! Our dear Julie called me yesterday to see how I was, so I'll give you an update as I'm awake at 4:30 am. Christmas went well with DHs family. We also went over to DDs new rented house about an hour away. She split up with her boyfriend of 4 years so moved from the home they were sharing which was not simple as she has cats and a dog, (and has just acquired a second puppy which needed rehoming).
> The in laws are not too bad but DMIL was rather down over Xmas and reluctant to go to bed a few days before Xmas when the carer came to help her get ready, insisting she didn't need them even though she can't manage without help now. Unfortunately we had to resort to this as she was refusing to go at a reasonable time for my DBIL or his wife to help her, and the outside carers are employed on contract so have a regular schedule which means she expects to go to bed by 10pm, which had been working well until then. (They came later on 25th by special request) After Xmas DMIL was prescribed mild antidepressants by the dr and has been a lot brighter and more engaged with life, which helps us all.
> I was back in UK again in January, doing some tiling and wallpapering in DHs house (he is working full time in England so only returns to Guernsey at weekends or else I go to England) He is also travelling a lot for work, and was in Boston and S.Fransisco in January, and was in China in December, so I'd not seen him much!
> I'm in Guernsey this week, trying to help where I can with preparations for the Alderney literary festival in March. We have 10 authors over a weekend, one of whom, Joy Rhoades, is Australian, and has just published her first novel, The Woolgrower's Companion. I've bought it but not had time to read it yet. The house here is getting untidy and I'm neglecting the garden and my knitting - currently a triangular shawl in a nice squishy Rowan wool/silk I bought in a sale ages ago. I need to get it done as we are getting cold winters weather, and even had frost overnight. (Not quite as cold as Bonnie!)
> Well, this has been all about me, so I'll go back to catch up with all your doings - thanks ladies for the Summaries, great idea Margaret, they are invaluable. Best wishes to you all, Lin


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

august sounds fine to me. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I can make August work if that's the consensus. I was working towards June again, but will get August dates also. It will need to be early August due to schools opening.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hi Poledra and everyone! Our dear Julie called me yesterday to see how I was, so I'll give you an update as I'm awake at 4:30 am. Christmas went well with DHs family. We also went over to DDs new rented house about an hour away. She split up with her boyfriend of 4 years so moved from the home they were sharing which was not simple as she has cats and a dog, (and has just acquired a second puppy which needed rehoming).
> The in laws are not too bad but DMIL was rather down over Xmas and reluctant to go to bed a few days before Xmas when the carer came to help her get ready, insisting she didn't need them even though she can't manage without help now. Unfortunately we had to resort to this as she was refusing to go at a reasonable time for my DBIL or his wife to help her, and the outside carers are employed on contract so have a regular schedule which means she expects to go to bed by 10pm, which had been working well until then. (They came later on 25th by special request) After Xmas DMIL was prescribed mild antidepressants by the dr and has been a lot brighter and more engaged with life, which helps us all.
> I was back in UK again in January, doing some tiling and wallpapering in DHs house (he is working full time in England so only returns to Guernsey at weekends or else I go to England) He is also travelling a lot for work, and was in Boston and S.Fransisco in January, and was in China in December, so I'd not seen him much!
> I'm in Guernsey this week, trying to help where I can with preparations for the Alderney literary festival in March. We have 10 authors over a weekend, one of whom, Joy Rhoades, is Australian, and has just published her first novel, The Woolgrower's Companion. I've bought it but not had time to read it yet. The house here is getting untidy and I'm neglecting the garden and my knitting - currently a triangular shawl in a nice squishy Rowan wool/silk I bought in a sale ages ago. I need to get it done as we are getting cold winters weather, and even had frost overnight. (Not quite as cold as Bonnie!)
> Well, this has been all about me, so I'll go back to catch up with all your doings - thanks ladies for the Summaries, great idea Margaret, they are invaluable. Best wishes to you all, Lin


Good to hear from you Lin. Life sounds as busy as ever. Not surprising that the house is getting untidy and the garden suffering with all the time you spend away and only you there much of the time.
Just put the book you mentioned on hold at the library.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> They must have been the real style in late 70's, early 80's. We were married in 81


I must have been a fashion leader, we were married in 73! :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> 1959? So is David. 20/02/59.


So a double snap , ????
Glad to read you are feeling better today and that the little ones are showing no signs of the tummy bug


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> That's really cool, I still have my dress and it still fits even after 47 years!


I'm more than 2 stones heavier and 2 sizes bigger than I was then, so no way I'd get into mine! I hired it so no chance of ever trying it....phew! :sm23:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I'm feeling better this morning- I've been up for a couple of hours now. Still not right but much better. At least I'm almost functioning which is always a plus! And knitting!
> Want to start David's tree jumper but not sure it is a good idea to try working out size etc and then start it while my brain is not working too well :sm01: So guess I work on other things that I also want to get done.
> 
> And judging by the photos I got this morning the kids are both still fine


Glad you are feeling better and fingers crossed the kids avoid it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Puppy pics and my hippy frog and gecko that I painted.


Wow dont think look different after a new haircut and grooming 
Another lovely addition to your collection , Are they all for the garden ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> do you play? --- sam


Not me , but Ive had a few young ones almost bump into me while out walking with Mishka , quite a lot of Pokemon out round the lake apparently never saw any personally ????It did amuse me to see the young ones nearly jump out of their skins when Mishka gave off a low growl as they got to close to me :sm23:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hi Poledra and everyone! Our dear Julie called me yesterday to see how I was, so I'll give you an update as I'm awake at 4:30 am. Christmas went well with DHs family. We also went over to DDs new rented house about an hour away. She split up with her boyfriend of 4 years so moved from the home they were sharing which was not simple as she has cats and a dog, (and has just acquired a second puppy which needed rehoming).
> The in laws are not too bad but DMIL was rather down over Xmas and reluctant to go to bed a few days before Xmas when the carer came to help her get ready, insisting she didn't need them even though she can't manage without help now. Unfortunately we had to resort to this as she was refusing to go at a reasonable time for my DBIL or his wife to help her, and the outside carers are employed on contract so have a regular schedule which means she expects to go to bed by 10pm, which had been working well until then. (They came later on 25th by special request) After Xmas DMIL was prescribed mild antidepressants by the dr and has been a lot brighter and more engaged with life, which helps us all.
> I was back in UK again in January, doing some tiling and wallpapering in DHs house (he is working full time in England so only returns to Guernsey at weekends or else I go to England) He is also travelling a lot for work, and was in Boston and S.Fransisco in January, and was in China in December, so I'd not seen him much!
> I'm in Guernsey this week, trying to help where I can with preparations for the Alderney literary festival in March. We have 10 authors over a weekend, one of whom, Joy Rhoades, is Australian, and has just published her first novel, The Woolgrower's Companion. I've bought it but not had time to read it yet. The house here is getting untidy and I'm neglecting the garden and my knitting - currently a triangular shawl in a nice squishy Rowan wool/silk I bought in a sale ages ago. I need to get it done as we are getting cold winters weather, and even had frost overnight. (Not quite as cold as Bonnie!)
> Well, this has been all about me, so I'll go back to catch up with all your doings - thanks ladies for the Summaries, great idea Margaret, they are invaluable. Best wishes to you all, Lin


Great to hear from you Lin!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Hi Poledra and everyone! Our dear Julie called me yesterday to see how I was, so I'll give you an update as I'm awake at 4:30 am. Christmas went well with DHs family. We also went over to DDs new rented house about an hour away. She split up with her boyfriend of 4 years so moved from the home they were sharing which was not simple as she has cats and a dog, (and has just acquired a second puppy which needed rehoming).
> The in laws are not too bad but DMIL was rather down over Xmas and reluctant to go to bed a few days before Xmas when the carer came to help her get ready, insisting she didn't need them even though she can't manage without help now. Unfortunately we had to resort to this as she was refusing to go at a reasonable time for my DBIL or his wife to help her, and the outside carers are employed on contract so have a regular schedule which means she expects to go to bed by 10pm, which had been working well until then. (They came later on 25th by special request) After Xmas DMIL was prescribed mild antidepressants by the dr and has been a lot brighter and more engaged with life, which helps us all.
> I was back in UK again in January, doing some tiling and wallpapering in DHs house (he is working full time in England so only returns to Guernsey at weekends or else I go to England) He is also travelling a lot for work, and was in Boston and S.Fransisco in January, and was in China in December, so I'd not seen him much!
> I'm in Guernsey this week, trying to help where I can with preparations for the Alderney literary festival in March. We have 10 authors over a weekend, one of whom, Joy Rhoades, is Australian, and has just published her first novel, The Woolgrower's Companion. I've bought it but not had time to read it yet. The house here is getting untidy and I'm neglecting the garden and my knitting - currently a triangular shawl in a nice squishy Rowan wool/silk I bought in a sale ages ago. I need to get it done as we are getting cold winters weather, and even had frost overnight. (Not quite as cold as Bonnie!)
> Well, this has been all about me, so I'll go back to catch up with all your doings - thanks ladies for the Summaries, great idea Margaret, they are invaluable. Best wishes to you all, Lin


Good to hear from you Lin and glad to hear the antidepressants are doing their job


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> So a double snap , ????
> Glad to read you are feeling better today and that the little ones are showing no signs of the tummy bug


How have we missed that before now?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> nope. Sure wish there was. And of course, it is raining today so don't know if they will be able to begin or not. Didn't sleep well at all last night (kept having horrible, violent dreams) and in a real funk/negative mood this morning. Know it will pass.
> 
> Fan, so sorry you received such a horrible response to the email. Like you said, at least you now know for certain where things stand.
> 
> Got a call from DD and oldest DGD has the flu. Doctor put her on Tamiflu and DD is trying to disinfect the entire house and keep everyone else from coming down with it.


Poor DGD, I hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> I must have been a fashion leader, we were married in 73! :sm09:


1972 for me-I had the small cap with a mantilla veil over it.

Bonnie, you and DH looked lovely.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> How lovely to see you, Caren, How's things with you and yours?


Good to hear from you Caren. :sm11:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> I think hubby is more excited than I am, he's having a ball in it! I am a bit apprehensive but come the weekend I will get myself used to the different bits and bobs in it.


I think you really have to get your hands on it this weekend, hubby sound's like he's falling in love with it himself and then you'll have a heck of a job to get it off him! :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Puppy pics and my hippy frog and gecko that I painted.


Love your ceramic family. The puppies are cute too.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> No way mine would fit. DD asked if we could have it made into a christening gown for Arriana and future babies. I cringed at having it cut up but it was only sitting in the attic, so at least it had more use. DD would never wear it. She didn't think it would fit, but asked to try it on at the seamstresses before it was cut, and it fit perfectly! I am glad new that we did it. It still fits Arriana! It's a long dress on her now. I received a photo for Christmas of her in it. Beautiful!


My wedding dress is still in a trunk in the attic. I was very slim in those days and it would not have fit either of my daughters, but I have one GD who might fit in it, but since there's no boyfriend in view that could be a long wait.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> It is really spectacular, the campground we stayed at last year, regularly has bears wander through, they all said that the grizzlies don't usually cause any problems as long as all foodstuffs are locked in vehicles or bear boxes, but that the little black bears are the ones that get up on the tables and into things. Either one though can more than kill a man.
> It is really great, we'll have to pay for showers this year as I was too late making reservations so the campground with showers included is full, but it still works out to almost the same cost, other than we have 2 extras for showers this time, but J can pay for hers and her daughters.
> David said if we are going to do the tourist thing with J and daughter, that we have to go do all the tourist things, including alllll the stairs and I can't complain. lol I'd better start working out now. :sm09:


Sounds like you're all going to have fun, it's so much better when there's a crowd of you, especially mixed ages.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, your garden is going to look great next summer with all those cute ceramics. We've been near Yellowstone several times but I've not convinced the guys to go there, they always say it will be too busy????
> 
> Sam, some more great recipes, thanks for sharing.
> 
> ...


Bonnie, I see a lot more quilting in your future.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It didint take too long to get the chores so I wasnât too cold. Definitely got my fresh air for the day. Have to go out later & feed some grain again.
> I got my seed order done for the garden, if you do it before Feb 15th you get a discount.
> My cousin has set up a family history group on Facebook & has requested wedding photos be posted. I dug out the photos for mine & my parents weddings & posted them. Do you want a giggle?


Gorgeous photo! :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> Hi Poledra and everyone! Our dear Julie called me yesterday to see how I was, so I'll give you an update as I'm awake at 4:30 am. Christmas went well with DHs family. We also went over to DDs new rented house about an hour away. She split up with her boyfriend of 4 years so moved from the home they were sharing which was not simple as she has cats and a dog, (and has just acquired a second puppy which needed rehoming).
> The in laws are not too bad but DMIL was rather down over Xmas and reluctant to go to bed a few days before Xmas when the carer came to help her get ready, insisting she didn't need them even though she can't manage without help now. Unfortunately we had to resort to this as she was refusing to go at a reasonable time for my DBIL or his wife to help her, and the outside carers are employed on contract so have a regular schedule which means she expects to go to bed by 10pm, which had been working well until then. (They came later on 25th by special request) After Xmas DMIL was prescribed mild antidepressants by the dr and has been a lot brighter and more engaged with life, which helps us all.
> I was back in UK again in January, doing some tiling and wallpapering in DHs house (he is working full time in England so only returns to Guernsey at weekends or else I go to England) He is also travelling a lot for work, and was in Boston and S.Fransisco in January, and was in China in December, so I'd not seen him much!
> I'm in Guernsey this week, trying to help where I can with preparations for the Alderney literary festival in March. We have 10 authors over a weekend, one of whom, Joy Rhoades, is Australian, and has just published her first novel, The Woolgrower's Companion. I've bought it but not had time to read it yet. The house here is getting untidy and I'm neglecting the garden and my knitting - currently a triangular shawl in a nice squishy Rowan wool/silk I bought in a sale ages ago. I need to get it done as we are getting cold winters weather, and even had frost overnight. (Not quite as cold as Bonnie!)
> Well, this has been all about me, so I'll go back to catch up with all your doings - thanks ladies for the Summaries, great idea Margaret, they are invaluable. Best wishes to you all, Lin


Good to hear from you Lin. Sounds like life is certainly keeping you busy. Enjoy the Literary Festival, they're always fun and an excuse to buy new books.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> I have just returned from taking my old car to our workshop to be handed over to the new owner. When I arrived our car groomer guy was busy cleaning my new one. He's such a nice old guy, and looks after the cars really well for us. He gave me a nice bagful of home grown tomatoes, cucumber, beans, celery, so that will go very well with steak tonight. Stu is driving my new one so he can get used to it and show me the ropes on the weekend. I have nicknamed it the blue streak lol!


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I'm feeling better this morning- I've been up for a couple of hours now. Still not right but much better. At least I'm almost functioning which is always a plus! And knitting!
> Want to start David's tree jumper but not sure it is a good idea to try working out size etc and then start it while my brain is not working too well :sm01: So guess I work on other things that I also want to get done.
> 
> And judging by the photos I got this morning the kids are both still fine


 :sm24: Glad you are on the mend.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Puppy pics and my hippy frog and gecko that I painted.


Very cute pupppies and I love all your ceramics. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> so good to hear from you lin - i'm glad mil is feeling more up - makes is easier on everyone concerned. too bad you can't travel with husband - sounds like you would really see the world. take care. --- sam


Ditto.... we have missed you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I've been in bed all day. It was the bug. See how I am tomorrow. The kids are both fine still. Very guilty feeling DD and SIL. Stealing 2days of my week with an extra baby sitting day and then sick. I had hoped to have started the tree for David's jumper by now. At least I got a fair bit of reading done. When I wasn't sleeping. No knitting today which is very unusual for me. Should be a lot better tomorrow judging by Vicky and Brett


So sorry to hear you caught the bug. Hoping you feel better soon. I ventured out to the grocery store as DH had another late night at the school and I was running out but left after a few minutes. Even though I'm so much better, still weak and broke out into a sweat and couldn't wait to get home. Healing wishes for you and hoping the DGC don't catch this. Healing wishes for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Things aren't too bad, still lots of red tape but getting closer everyday. We have more snow than i care to have to keep shoveling daily it seem.


Have been thinking of you so much. Glad to know you are ok. Please say hello to Jamie for me. So sorry about all the red tape you are up against. It took 4 years for me to get my permission to be out of the country for 5 years. I'd already been gone for the 4 years before I got it. Sure hope it doesn't take that long for you.

Hoping you can post a photo of Seth. He must be so much bigger. Beautiful photos of the yard. Big Hugs and Love.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok everybody, the 15th is coming up so quickly. I'm pretty sure about the citizenship test now, if my mind doesn't go blank. That happens even when I'm not nervous, so over preparing for test so that I can account for nerves. I have to watch not answering too quickly or I might mix things up with questions that are similar, but actually quite different. Interview is what I'm most nervous about, so I will be sure and let you know how things go. I got a room in a hotel in Buffalo, walking distance to the government building but won't get there till around midnight as DH has a concert. We both have problems driving at night but what can you do.

TNS, so glad to hear from you. It's not easy when your DH is working in England and traveling all over the world. Sad to hear about DD, but hoping it will be a good move in her life. Thanks to Julie for keeping in touch with so many of us.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan, congratulations on the new car!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 wrote:
I loved my years of potting- I was particularly fond of slab work, but it took a toll on my hands- doing it in Christchurch winters, and possibly contributed to the problems I have with my knees- because in lieu of a work bench I worked on the kitchen floor.

Once carried home (2 miles) a 25kg sack of clay, on my shoulders- no wonder they play up too!



Poledra65 said:


> If only we'd have know when we were young, the damage we were doing to our bodies and how they'd feel later. We'd probably done a lot of it anyway, but darn.


I so agree with this. I just had this conversation with DH as my back has been terrible recently and I know I did it to myself by being small and mighty. I moved furniture by myself, built stone pathways, did the shoveling and lifting of very heavy stones from car to walkway, and all the other crazy things, like lifting a hidei-a-bed. If only I'd known that I could pay for the rest of my life. I guess we do what we have to do not knowing we will pay later. I do try to warn some young people, but know that they too have to do what they have to do. I didn't have the money to pay someone to help and DH was always too busy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Puppy pics and my hippy frog and gecko that I painted.


Your puppies look so adorable. Great work on the frog and gecko. They are so fashionable in gardens.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up. Pups & ceramics look great. I need to get Sydney de-shedded again; his fur is piling up around the house again. Still waiting on the plumber to arrive and begin the repair work; yesterday it rained so obviously couldn't begin work. Had a call from my sister this morning needing help. She fell last night and may have broken her shoulder and she had me take her to urgent orthopedic care. I called her daughter and my niece met us there. Haven't heard anything else as of yet. Sister also let me know she is going to a neurologist and they suspect possible dementia starting with her. I had suspected as much as her communication is showing some symptoms. Prayers appreciated. Off to knit. TTYL


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello everyone, been away, trying to keep up but not commenting much. Sam that's a boatload of recipes! I needed you about 15 years ago when I still had people to cook for! Never do much now unless kids come over and since most live at least 2 hours away that doesn't happen a whole lot anymore, unfortunately. Did you watch the super bowl? Such a good clean game, very few penalties - a very classy game, which is how it should be, but unfortunately isn't always. Gwen sorry about the huge plumbing expense. We also live in an old home, fingers crossed those pipes behave! Darowil, sorry you were ill. Hope you are better this morning. Had a huge headache last night in fact all night long - kept waking me up - but thankfully gone this morning. Went out with friends last night, had a rare glass of wine, but also Parmesan crusted trout, I was wondering if there was msg or something in the breading - have heard msg can do that and I also was extremely thirsty. Only had a 1/4 glass of red wine, suppose it could have been that too. Whatever, I'm fine this morning. Fan, what a wise idea to let your email rest overnight. but certain things do need to be said. 
Well back to reading and catching up. Have a wonderful day everyone.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm04: It'll definitely be bright.
> It's worth it, if you do go, the best time to see the tourist stuff is either early in the morning or later at night when most people are still at the lodges, cabins, or campgrounds. We've had the best times seeing everything early and late. Just be sure to take plenty of layers since Yellowstone makes it's own weather, you never know what you're going to get from one moment to the next, let alone one quadrant of the park to another. And there are lots of lovely places to see that many tourists don't go to.
> Wow, that worked out good, you're going to have quilts donated to last quite some time.
> You aren't alone, both my parents were league bowlers who won trophies, they were both quite good, me, not so much, well not at all, can we say gutter ball, every once it a while I do okay, once in a blue moon while. :sm12:


My aim is to get over 100, below that is a bit embarrassing ????& I try hard not to flat line(3 gutter balls in a row)but occasionally have even done that???? can we say, not athletic ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, prayers for your dear sister.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Pups & ceramics look great. I need to get Sydney de-shedded again; his fur is piling up around the house again. Still waiting on the plumber to arrive and begin the repair work; yesterday it rained so obviously couldn't begin work. Had a call from my sister this morning needing help. She fell last night and may have broken her shoulder and she had me take her to urgent orthopedic care. I called her daughter and my niece met us there. Haven't heard anything else as of yet. Sister also let me know she is going to a neurologist and they suspect possible dementia starting with her. I had suspected as much as her communication is showing some symptoms. Prayers appreciated. Off to knit. TTYL


Gwen, so sorry to hear about your sister. The shoulder is bad but the other diagnosis is heartbreaking. Hugs for you and prayers on their way.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hi Poledra and everyone! Our dear Julie called me yesterday to see how I was, so I'll give you an update as I'm awake at 4:30 am. Christmas went well with DHs family. We also went over to DDs new rented house about an hour away. She split up with her boyfriend of 4 years so moved from the home they were sharing which was not simple as she has cats and a dog, (and has just acquired a second puppy which needed rehoming).
> The in laws are not too bad but DMIL was rather down over Xmas and reluctant to go to bed a few days before Xmas when the carer came to help her get ready, insisting she didn't need them even though she can't manage without help now. Unfortunately we had to resort to this as she was refusing to go at a reasonable time for my DBIL or his wife to help her, and the outside carers are employed on contract so have a regular schedule which means she expects to go to bed by 10pm, which had been working well until then. (They came later on 25th by special request) After Xmas DMIL was prescribed mild antidepressants by the dr and has been a lot brighter and more engaged with life, which helps us all.
> I was back in UK again in January, doing some tiling and wallpapering in DHs house (he is working full time in England so only returns to Guernsey at weekends or else I go to England) He is also travelling a lot for work, and was in Boston and S.Fransisco in January, and was in China in December, so I'd not seen him much!
> I'm in Guernsey this week, trying to help where I can with preparations for the Alderney literary festival in March. We have 10 authors over a weekend, one of whom, Joy Rhoades, is Australian, and has just published her first novel, The Woolgrower's Companion. I've bought it but not had time to read it yet. The house here is getting untidy and I'm neglecting the garden and my knitting - currently a triangular shawl in a nice squishy Rowan wool/silk I bought in a sale ages ago. I need to get it done as we are getting cold winters weather, and even had frost overnight. (Not quite as cold as Bonnie!)
> Well, this has been all about me, so I'll go back to catch up with all your doings - thanks ladies for the Summaries, great idea Margaret, they are invaluable. Best wishes to you all, Lin


Good to hear from you Lin & know you have just been too busy to visit with us. You have such damp cold that I imagine it feels almost as cold as my .-40????. Good that your MIL is doing better with the new meds. Too bad you DD had to move but better now than after some GKs


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I must have been a fashion leader, we were married in 73! :sm09:


Oh, you were a child bride?????????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Hello everyone, been away, trying to keep up but not commenting much. Sam that's a boatload of recipes! I needed you about 15 years ago when I still had people to cook for! Never do much now unless kids come over and since most live at least 2 hours away that doesn't happen a whole lot anymore, unfortunately. Did you watch the super bowl? Such a good clean game, very few penalties - a very classy game, which is how it should be, but unfortunately isn't always. Gwen sorry about the huge plumbing expense. We also live in an old home, fingers crossed those pipes behave! Darowil, sorry you were ill. Hope you are better this morning. Had a huge headache last night in fact all night long - kept waking me up - but thankfully gone this morning. Went out with friends last night, had a rare glass of wine, but also Parmesan crusted trout, I was wondering if there was msg or something in the breading - have heard msg can do that and I also was extremely thirsty. Only had a 1/4 glass of red wine, suppose it could have been that too. Whatever, I'm fine this morning. Fan, what a wise idea to let your email rest overnight. but certain things do need to be said.
> Well back to reading and catching up. Have a wonderful day everyone.


No fun at all having a headache after a lovely evening out. Glad it is gone this morning. :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Bonnie, I see a lot more quilting in your future.


DH was rolling his eyes at me looking through the bags, why would you need more, he asks?????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm more than 2 stones heavier and 2 sizes bigger than I was then, so no way I'd get into mine! I hired it so no chance of ever trying it....phew! :sm23:


Here the men all rent their suits but no dresses to rent that I've ever heard of. I couldn't see spending a fortune on a dress to wear once. That why it was off white (which looked better on me that white) it was a graduation dress that was on the clearance rack for $40


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good to hear from you Lin & know you have just been too busy to visit with us. You have such damp cold that I imagine it feels almost as cold as my .-40????. Good that your MIL is doing better with the new meds. Too bad you DD had to move but better now than after some GKs


Am I reading that right. -40 degrees. That is arctic type temps. My goodness! You sure do get the coldest temps Bonnie. I know you know how to deal with it and I hope you don't have crazy young people like we do that go out unprepared for the cold, in shorts and no proper covering. If their car ever broke down they could be in life=threatening situations.

Re: wedding gowns. I'd never fit into what I wore. We eloped, so I just wore a nice dress that I had. I weigh about 50 lbs. more than when I delivered our son. I had bought a wedding gown second hand but his parents wanted us to wait a year and since we were taught not to do anything before marriage we couldn't wait a year. Aaaaah youth. Now I would wait, but wisdom came too late and after the fact.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Pups & ceramics look great. I need to get Sydney de-shedded again; his fur is piling up around the house again. Still waiting on the plumber to arrive and begin the repair work; yesterday it rained so obviously couldn't begin work. Had a call from my sister this morning needing help. She fell last night and may have broken her shoulder and she had me take her to urgent orthopedic care. I called her daughter and my niece met us there. Haven't heard anything else as of yet. Sister also let me know she is going to a neurologist and they suspect possible dementia starting with her. I had suspected as much as her communication is showing some symptoms. Prayers appreciated. Off to knit. TTYL


Your poor sister, hope the shoulder isn't broken. Not good about the dementia, hopefully they can give her some meds to slow the progression


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Am I reading that right. -40 degrees. That is arctic type temps. My goodness! You sure do get the coldest temps Bonnie. I know you know how to deal with it and I hope you don't have crazy young people like we do that go out unprepared for the cold, in shorts and no proper covering. If their car ever broke down they could be in life=threatening situations.


Yes, they run around here like that too. The other night there were 2 girls at the wildlife banquet in mini dresses that almost didint cover their nether regions & sleeveless too????not sure how they managed in the -35. & probably didint even have warm clothes in the vehicle. I've heard the high incidence of MS type diseases here is due to damage from people not dressing properly in the cold. Saskatchewan has the highest incidence in the world per capita


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, I know you will do great on your citizenship test, try not to get too stresses, especially after being sick you don’t need that.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Pups & ceramics look great. I need to get Sydney de-shedded again; his fur is piling up around the house again. Still waiting on the plumber to arrive and begin the repair work; yesterday it rained so obviously couldn't begin work. Had a call from my sister this morning needing help. She fell last night and may have broken her shoulder and she had me take her to urgent orthopedic care. I called her daughter and my niece met us there. Haven't heard anything else as of yet. Sister also let me know she is going to a neurologist and they suspect possible dementia starting with her. I had suspected as much as her communication is showing some symptoms. Prayers appreciated. Off to knit. TTYL


Sorry to hear about your sister Gwen the fall and damage to the shoulder is bad but to have the worry of dementia as well must be really hard to deal with


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My aim is to get over 100, below that is a bit embarrassing ????& I try hard not to flat line(3 gutter balls in a row)but occasionally have even done that???? can we say, not athletic ????


I usually set off fantastic and go downhill fast????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Hello everyone, been away, trying to keep up but not commenting much. Sam that's a boatload of recipes! I needed you about 15 years ago when I still had people to cook for! Never do much now unless kids come over and since most live at least 2 hours away that doesn't happen a whole lot anymore, unfortunately. Did you watch the super bowl? Such a good clean game, very few penalties - a very classy game, which is how it should be, but unfortunately isn't always. Gwen sorry about the huge plumbing expense. We also live in an old home, fingers crossed those pipes behave! Darowil, sorry you were ill. Hope you are better this morning. Had a huge headache last night in fact all night long - kept waking me up - but thankfully gone this morning. Went out with friends last night, had a rare glass of wine, but also Parmesan crusted trout, I was wondering if there was msg or something in the breading - have heard msg can do that and I also was extremely thirsty. Only had a 1/4 glass of red wine, suppose it could have been that too. Whatever, I'm fine this morning. Fan, what a wise idea to let your email rest overnight. but certain things do need to be said.
> Well back to reading and catching up. Have a wonderful day everyone.


I have found recently that I can't drink certain wines at all. There are a couple of sweet fizzy ones that don't bother me but my friend drinks the more expensive wines, which I really don't like, anyway she said, just taste it, I had less than a tablespoon & had a terrible headache within minutes. This is a recent development, I never drank much of those wines but only in the last year do. I get the almost instant headache. I'm glad you are better this morning.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Pups & ceramics look great. I need to get Sydney de-shedded again; his fur is piling up around the house again. Still waiting on the plumber to arrive and begin the repair work; yesterday it rained so obviously couldn't begin work. Had a call from my sister this morning needing help. She fell last night and may have broken her shoulder and she had me take her to urgent orthopedic care. I called her daughter and my niece met us there. Haven't heard anything else as of yet. Sister also let me know she is going to a neurologist and they suspect possible dementia starting with her. I had suspected as much as her communication is showing some symptoms. Prayers appreciated. Off to knit. TTYL


Many prayers!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> stairs? --- sam


Yes, stairs, and I do mean a lot of them, these photos don't do the amount justice, as I think there are like 300 each set and they are steep. About killed me the first time, I haven't done it a second.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm more than 2 stones heavier and 2 sizes bigger than I was then, so no way I'd get into mine! I hired it so no chance of ever trying it....phew! :sm23:


Having babies does tend to change the body somewhat! Not having any myself could be why I am still able to fit into mine.
It was a sparkled crepe sleeveless dress high waisted with a guipure lace coat with train over it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gwen sorry about your sister prayers for you both.
Lin great to hear from you ask.
Daralene that flu is a nasty one, hope you feel better soon. Our news last night was warning of it hitting us this year and advising us to get the shot for it.
They advise the children can be the worst spreaders of it so they are hoping to get the message out there. I can’t take it as it made me very sick when I did it and was advised against it. I take immune boosting supplement which sees me through ok normally, fingers crossed.
Thank you all re the new car, I will get to drive it over the weekend.
I have sent email to the family re SIL, and don’t expect a reply, hopefully cleared up the thing once and for all.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you know how many more you have to have?


Not really. I go to the surgeon every 2 months right now and each time, they take photos of both my eyes. The doctor checks to see if there are any leaks. My left one has had a leak and it looks like it might leak again so he wants to do the injection before it starts. He's also concerned that it might move to my right eye but as of now, it's okay. After the injection, I will see him once a month for a year and then if all is still okay, I'll go back to once every 2 months. Hopefully, this injection will take me through a year.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, that's a lot for canceling in bad weather.


I don't know if he would change it for extreme weather conditions but I'm not willing to try.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Puppy pics and my hippy frog and gecko that I painted.


Lovely fur babies and your ceramics are cute.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, healing energy sent your way.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad you made it safely. Sorry you have to have another injection.


Thanks,.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

when people go up do they have to come back same way.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It is really spectacular, the campground we stayed at last year, regularly has bears wander through, they all said that the grizzlies don't usually cause any problems as long as all foodstuffs are locked in vehicles or bear boxes, but that the little black bears are the ones that get up on the tables and into things. Either one though can more than kill a man.
> It is really great, we'll have to pay for showers this year as I was too late making reservations so the campground with showers included is full, but it still works out to almost the same cost, other than we have 2 extras for showers this time, but J can pay for hers and her daughters.
> David said if we are going to do the tourist thing with J and daughter, that we have to go do all the tourist things, including alllll the stairs and I can't complain. lol I'd better start working out now. :sm09:


It sure sounds like a fantastic trip.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just heard from my niece and my sister has torn her rotator cuff. She will have a MRI next Wed. to determine if surgery will be required.
She can't drive and they have immobilized her arm & shoulder. I will be going over to her home every morning to give her one cat it's insulin shot and another one pills since she needs to be able to use both hands & arms to do so. She lives about 5 miles from us.
Hoping surgery won't be necessary.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Your poor sister, hope the shoulder isn't broken. Not good about the dementia, hopefully they can give her some meds to slow the progression


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow! That is quite some climbing up those stairs. Afraid I just wouldn't make it.


Poledra65 said:


> Yes, stairs, and I do mean a lot of them, these photos don't do the amount justice, as I think there are like 300 each set and they are steep. About killed me the first time, I haven't done it a second.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, stairs, and I do mean a lot of them, these photos don't do the amount justice, as I think there are like 300 each set and they are steep. About killed me the first time, I haven't done it a second.


Beautiful pictures Kaye Jo , you best get exercising those legs if you want to make it up there and down again ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Pups & ceramics look great. I need to get Sydney de-shedded again; his fur is piling up around the house again. Still waiting on the plumber to arrive and begin the repair work; yesterday it rained so obviously couldn't begin work. Had a call from my sister this morning needing help. She fell last night and may have broken her shoulder and she had me take her to urgent orthopedic care. I called her daughter and my niece met us there. Haven't heard anything else as of yet. Sister also let me know she is going to a neurologist and they suspect possible dementia starting with her. I had suspected as much as her communication is showing some symptoms. Prayers appreciated. Off to knit. TTYL


Sorry to hear about your sister's fall, Gwen and the dementia diagnosis must be really worrying for you all. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow KayeJo that’s quite a workout for the legs, you will have to get some training before attempting that!
Fabulous scenery thanks for sharing.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, you were a child bride?ðð


Yes, I was 10........not really! However I was only 20 (DH was 25) so probably do count as a child bride going by nowadays marriage ages.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes, I was 10........not really! However I was only 20 (DH was 25) so probably do count as a child bride going by nowadays marriage ages.


1970 for us both aged 22.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Ahh. Please ignore my explanation.


LOL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> It sure is. my wrinkly face and arms are the results of too much sunbathing. Then there's the dentures, hearing aids, and cataract surgery., plus a lower back which I injured trying out ice skating with a bad fall on my bum. Apart from that the ole bod is holding up ok.


You are a sylph compared to me! But some of the drugs I am obliged to take have played a part in that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hi Poledra and everyone! Our dear Julie called me yesterday to see how I was, so I'll give you an update as I'm awake at 4:30 am. Christmas went well with DHs family. We also went over to DDs new rented house about an hour away. She split up with her boyfriend of 4 years so moved from the home they were sharing which was not simple as she has cats and a dog, (and has just acquired a second puppy which needed rehoming).
> The in laws are not too bad but DMIL was rather down over Xmas and reluctant to go to bed a few days before Xmas when the carer came to help her get ready, insisting she didn't need them even though she can't manage without help now. Unfortunately we had to resort to this as she was refusing to go at a reasonable time for my DBIL or his wife to help her, and the outside carers are employed on contract so have a regular schedule which means she expects to go to bed by 10pm, which had been working well until then. (They came later on 25th by special request) After Xmas DMIL was prescribed mild antidepressants by the dr and has been a lot brighter and more engaged with life, which helps us all.
> I was back in UK again in January, doing some tiling and wallpapering in DHs house (he is working full time in England so only returns to Guernsey at weekends or else I go to England) He is also travelling a lot for work, and was in Boston and S.Fransisco in January, and was in China in December, so I'd not seen him much!
> I'm in Guernsey this week, trying to help where I can with preparations for the Alderney literary festival in March. We have 10 authors over a weekend, one of whom, Joy Rhoades, is Australian, and has just published her first novel, The Woolgrower's Companion. I've bought it but not had time to read it yet. The house here is getting untidy and I'm neglecting the garden and my knitting - currently a triangular shawl in a nice squishy Rowan wool/silk I bought in a sale ages ago. I need to get it done as we are getting cold winters weather, and even had frost overnight. (Not quite as cold as Bonnie!)
> Well, this has been all about me, so I'll go back to catch up with all your doings - thanks ladies for the Summaries, great idea Margaret, they are invaluable. Best wishes to you all, Lin


So glad you found the time to drop in! It is always a pleasure to talk with you Lin! I love my 2 cents a minute calling card!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> I loved my years of potting- I was particularly fond of slab work, but it took a toll on my hands- doing it in Christchurch winters, and possibly contributed to the problems I have with my knees- because in lieu of a work bench I worked on the kitchen floor.
> 
> Once carried home (2 miles) a 25kg sack of clay, on my shoulders- no wonder they play up too!
> ...


The folly of youth!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Not really. I go to the surgeon every 2 months right now and each time, they take photos of both my eyes. The doctor checks to see if there are any leaks. My left one has had a leak and it looks like it might leak again so he wants to do the injection before it starts. He's also concerned that it might move to my right eye but as of now, it's okay. After the injection, I will see him once a month for a year and then if all is still okay, I'll go back to once every 2 months. Hopefully, this injection will take me through a year.


I hope it does, too! I was told my eyes were those of a 60 year old by the last examiner when I was at the Optometry School- bit different story from the student who had me worried about Macular Degeneration and cataract the year before. Thank goodness that was just his over enthusiasm!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from my niece and my sister has torn her rotator cuff. She will have a MRI next Wed. to determine if surgery will be required.
> She can't drive and they have immobilized her arm & shoulder. I will be going over to her home every morning to give her one cat it's insulin shot and another one pills since she needs to be able to use both hands & arms to do so. She lives about 5 miles from us.
> Hoping surgery won't be necessary.


Good thing she is fairly close! Hope they can avoid surgery.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes, I was 10........not really! However I was only 20 (DH was 25) so probably do count as a child bride going by nowadays marriage ages.


Wild hairdos on DH and Best Man!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You are a sylph compared to me! But some of the drugs I am obliged to take have played a part in that.


And being a bundle of very nervous energy, keeps the kilos off, but wouldn't recommend it, am scared of my own shadow lol!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> And being a bundle of very nervous energy, keeps the kilos off, but wouldn't recommend it, am scared of my own shadow lol!


 :sm24: :sm25: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

The Best Green Smoothie

Author: Lindsay
Yield: 1-2

INGREDIENTS
1 cup frozen mango chunks
1/2 cup frozen peach slices
a handful of kale (stems removed)
1-2 cups almond milk
1/2 inch slice of fresh ginger
sprinkle of cinnamon
honey to taste

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Blend until smooth!

Notes:
•	Add more or less almond milk to make this more like a smoothie vs. more like a juice. You can also use water instead of almond milk if you prefer. Coconut water is also nice although it has a bit more natural sugar.
•	Sometimes I find adding a tiny pinch of salt helps the flavor a little bit.
•	This works best with frozen fruit so you get a nice smooth and creamy texture.
•	Protein powder would be a great addition. I've also added coconut oil and/or cashews for an extra fat/protein boost.
•	You will get the best results with a high-speed blender, like the Vitamix or the Blendtec. We use both (one at home, one at the studio) and I don't really have a preference between them. They're both great. For a good blender that doesn't cost quite so much, the Ninja brand is pretty good, too.
•	Drink this right after you blend it. You can keep it for later, but be sure shake it up. I don't recommend drinking it more than 24 hours after you make it.
•	You can easily prep it ahead of time with all your other meal prep stuff. Just pack your mango, peaches, kale, and ginger into a bag and freeze it up. When you're ready to blend, add your liquid of choice and get after it.
•	Add ginger if you like spice, cinnamon if you like to your fresh smoothies to feel cozy. Honey if you're not opposed to a little natural sweetener

http://pinchofyum.com/the-best-green-smoothie

Salt 'n' peppered sausage rolls

The perfect picnic or party food, sausage rolls are incredibly easy to make, especially when using bought puff pastry.

Makes: 16 sausage rolls

Ingredients

For the sausage rolls
1 tsp olive or rapeseed oil
1 shallot, finely chopped
1 garlic clove, finely chopped
400g (14oz) good-quality pork sausages (about 6 sausages)
3 tbsp fresh white breadcrumbs
¼ tsp English mustard powder
1 rounded tsp finely chopped sage leaves
300g (10½oz) bought puff pastry block
Beaten egg, to glaze
Sea salt flakes, freshly ground black pepper

Directions
1. Heat the oil in a small non-stick frying pan. Tip in the shallot and garlic clove and fry for about 3 minutes, until softened and only lightly coloured. Leave to cool.
2. Squeeze the sausage meat out of the skins of the sausages into a bowl. Mix in the cooled shallot, the breadcrumbs, mustard powder and chopped sage leaves and season with pepper. You shouldn't need to add salt as the sausage meat is salty and you will be sprinkling some on the pastry later.
3. Preheat the oven to 190c/170c fan/375f/gas 5. Line a large baking sheet with baking paper. Roll out the bought puff pastry on a lightly floured surface and trim to a 37 x 23cm (14½ x 9in) rectangle, then cut in half lengthways. Halve the sausage mixture and shape both halves into a 37cm (14½in) long roll by rolling and pressing it into shape. Flour your hands and the work surface well for this stage.
4. Lay one of the pastry strips on a lightly floured board. Place a roll of sausage meat mixture down one long side. Brush the far long side of pastry with beaten egg. Roll the pastry over the sausagemeat to enclose it completely. Where the pastry joins, press well to seal and then knock back the edges by tapping into the pastry with the back of a small sharp knife to make small slash marks. Make sure the seal is tight otherwise the sausage meat will pop out as the rolls bake. Roll it over so the join is underneath. With a sharp knife, cut the roll into eight equal pieces, reshaping if necessary. Repeat with the rest of your sausage mixture.
5. Place the rolls on the baking sheet, with the joins underneath. Make three or four slash marks on top of each roll with a sharp knife, brush them with beaten egg to glaze and sprinkle them with pepper and a few small sea salt flakes. Bake for 25-30 minutes, or until golden, puffy and the meat is cooked through. Remove and cool slightly before serving fresh and warm - although they are also good cold.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-3221586/The-Great-British-Bake-s-scrumptious-recipes-Seven-savoury-pies-pastries-simply-try.html#ixzz54HHiTAC0

Steak, ale and lots of mushroom pie

The ultimate comfort food: long, slow simmering gives this pie richness, while the lid is made with suet and baked in a pie dish (not a pudding bowl), for flaky, crispy suet pastry.

Serves 4

Ingredients

For the steak and mushroom filling
Small handful dried porcini mushrooms, about 8g (¼oz)
100ml (3½fl oz) boiling water
1 large carrot, about 250g (9oz)
3 large flat mushrooms, such as Portobello
150g (5½oz) chestnut mushrooms
2 tbsp rapeseed or sunflower oil
1 medium onion, chopped
3 thyme sprigs
550g (1lb 3oz) braising steak
25g (1oz) plain flour
200ml (1/3pt) brown ale
300ml (½pt) beef stock (from a good cube is fine)
1 tsp wholegrain mustard
1 tsp dark muscovado sugar
Salt, freshly ground black pepper

For the mustard and thyme suet pastry
200g (7oz) self-raising flour
115g (4oz) shredded beef suet
¼ tsp salt
1½ tsp wholegrain mustard
2 tsp fresh thyme leaves and tiny sprigs, plus extra sprigs to garnish
Milk, for brushing

Directions
1. Start with your filling. Put the porcini mushrooms in a small bowl, pour over the boiling water to cover them and leave to soak for 20 minutes. Chop the carrot into 2cm (1in) chunky pieces and cut the flat mushrooms into 1cm slices. Halve or quarter the chestnut mushrooms, depending on their size.
2. Heat the oil in a large pan. Tip in the onion and thyme sprigs and fry for 5-7 minutes until the onions are golden brown, stirring occasionally. Cut the braising steak into 3-4cm (1¼-1½in) chunks and add to the pan. Season with pepper and fry for 3 minutes until it's lost its pink colour. Stir in the flour and stir for a couple of minutes to cook it.
3. Pour in the ale and stock, stirring to thicken, then stir in 1 tsp of mustard and 1 tsp of sugar. Tip in carrot, sliced flat mushrooms and chestnut mushrooms. Drain the porcini mushrooms, saving the soaking liquid, and add to the pan with 3 tbsp of their liquid. Bring to the boil, lower the heat, cover and simmer very gently for 2 hours or until the meat is tender, stirring occasionally. Keep it on a very low simmer, with a few bubbles breaking the surface, so the meat cooks really slowly, to make it tender. Remove from the heat, season to taste with salt and pepper and put to one side to cool. (If you want thicker gravy, mix a little gravy with 1 tsp of flour to slacken it, pour it back into the pan and stir through to heat and thicken.) The filling can be made a day ahead and chilled overnight.
4. Preheat the oven to 200c/180c fan/400f/gas 6/392°F.

For the pastry:
1. Put 200g (7oz) flour, 115g (4oz) suet and ¼ tsp of salt in a bowl. Add the 1½ tsp of mustard and 2 tsp of thyme, then pour in about 8-9 tbsp of cold water and stir with a knife to form a dough that's fairly soft and light. Tip it out onto a lightly floured surface and knead lightly and briefly until smooth, then flatten the pastry to make a disc shape.
2. Roll out the pastry on a lightly floured surface until it's slightly thicker than a £1 coin and about 3cm (1¼ in) wider all round than the outside rim of the dish. (Sit the empty dish on the pastry to check.) Cut off a narrow strip round the edge of the pastry (the same width as the rim), leaving you with a lid for the pie that is big enough to cover the pie dish and its rim.
3. Sit a pie funnel in the middle of the pie dish. Spoon in the filling, picking out and discarding the thyme sprigs. The meat filling should come up to the level of the pie dish. Pour in gravy (about 10-12 tbsp, enough to come about halfway up the dish) to moisten the meat and vegetables, but not so much that it bubbles out. Save the rest of the gravy.
4. Brush the rim of the dish with water and cover it with the pastry strip, cutting it in half if it's easier, trimming it to fit neatly and pressing it down gently. Brush the pastry-lined rim with water. Lay the pastry lid over the filling, and press it down around the rim of the dish to seal. Trim with scissors, and flute the edges by pinching the pastry with your thumb and finger. Brush the lid with milk.
5. Place pie dish on a baking sheet and bake for 30 minutes or until pastry is flaky and golden. Warm the saved gravy and serve with the pie, garnished with thyme sprigs.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-3221586/The-Great-British-Bake-s-scrumptious-recipes-Seven-savoury-pies-pastries-simply-try.html#ixzz54HJ4nBA4

Caramelized red onion and cheese tart

The freeform tart - that is, one made without a tin - is a great introduction to making and rolling out shortcrust pastry for a large tart. The onions slowly caramelise, creating a tantalising smell.

Serves 4

Ingredients

For the filling
450g (1lb) red onions (about 2-3 large)
2 tbsp olive oil
Small knob of butter
1 medium egg
100g (3½oz) crème fraîche
1 tsp Dijon mustard
5 thin slices Taleggio, Brie or Camembert, about 50g (1¾oz) total weight
3 slices prosciutto
A handful of rocket leaves, for scattering
Salt and freshly ground black pepper

For the shortcrust pastry
200g (7oz) plain flour
115g (4oz) chilled butter, diced
Milk, for brushing

Directions
1. Halve the onions lengthways, then cut into thin, irregular slices. Heat the oil and butter in a large, deep frying pan. As the butter starts to sizzle, tip in the onions and stir to coat well. Fry over a medium heat for 20-25 minutes, stir only occasionally. When the onions are sticky and caramelised, remove from the heat and season.
2. Put the flour, butter and a pinch of salt in a large bowl. Rub in until the mixture looks like fine breadcrumbs. Gradually pour in just enough cold water (2-3 tbsp) so the dough comes together and stir with a round-bladed knife to form a dough. Gently work into a smooth ball with your hands, being careful not to overhandle it (or make it in a food processor). Shape the dough into a thick disc, wrap in clingfilm and chill in the fridge for 15-20 minutes, until firm but not hard. Heat the oven to 200c/180c fan/400f/gas 6. Line alarge baking sheet with baking paper.
3. Roll the pastry on a lightly floured surface to 25cm (10in) circle, about the thickness of a £1 coin. Transfer to baking sheet by draping over a rolling pin. Brush all round the edge with water and fold over edge to create a rough rim. Your freeform circle should now be about 23cm (9in).
4. Spread cooled onions over the pastry up to the rim. Beat the egg in a bowl, stir in the crème fraîche, Dijon mustard and season with pepper and a little salt. Tear the Taleggio (or other cheese) slices in half and lay them over onions. Pour the egg and crème fraîche mixture over the top. Tear the prosciutto slices into pieces and scatter them over the tart. Brush the pastry rim with a little milk.
5. Bake for 25 minutes, or until pastry is cooked and pale golden and prosciutto crisp. Serve warm or at room temperature sprinkled with rocket leaves.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-3221586/The-Great-British-Bake-s-scrumptious-recipes-Seven-savoury-pies-pastries-simply-try.html#ixzz54HIsT0Kz

MOROCCAN SPICED SWEET POTATOES

This spice blend is fairly spicy, but you can knock it down to a little spicy "bite" of heat by cutting the cayenne powder down to 1/8 tsp. Now I'm brainstorming about all the other vegetables that would benefit from this Moroccan spice treatment! I'm thinking definitely cauliflower. Probably carrots. Maybe even regular potatoes?

Total Cost: $1.96 recipe / $0.49 serving
Prep Time: 10 minutes
Cook Time: 30 minutes
Total Time: 40 minutes

INGREDIENTS
1/2 Tbsp ground cumin $0.15
1 tsp ground turmeric $0.10
1 tsp cinnamon $0.10
1/4 tsp cayenne pepper $0.03
1 tsp paprika $0.10
1/4 tsp salt $0.02
2 Tbsp olive oil $0.26
2 lbs. sweet potatoes $0.98
1/4 bunch cilantro $0.22

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Preheat the oven to 400ºF. In a small bowl combine the cumin, turmeric, cinnamon, cayenne pepper, paprika, salt, and olive oil.
2. Peel the sweet potatoes, then cut them into about 3/4-inch cubes. 
3. Place the cubes in a bowl and pour the oil and spice mixture over top. Stir the potatoes until they are well coated in oil and spices.*
4. Spread the spiced sweet potatoes out over a baking sheet so they are in a single layer. 
5. Place the baking sheet in the oven and roast the potatoes for 15 minutes. 
6. Stir the sweet potatoes, return them to the oven, and roast for 15 minutes more, or until tender.
7. Once the sweet potatoes have finished roasting, give them a taste and add a pinch more salt, if needed. 
8. Roughly chop the cilantro and sprinkle it over top just before serving.

*Turmeric will stain your hands and clothing bright yellow, so stir carefully and use a spoon instead of tossing the potatoes and spices with your hands.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2018/01/moroccan-spiced-sweet-potatoes/


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Yes, I was 10........not really! However I was only 20 (DH was 25) so probably do count as a child bride going by nowadays marriage ages.


I was 19 and I still cannot account for the blip in my plan that I had since I was little, Me and 2 children , when anyone said you need a husband to have children I always replied no dont want one of those


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is bill going with you? if not is it imperative that you go to the concert. wouldn't it be better to arrive at the hotel early - get settled in your room and then just relax?
you are going to do fine on the test - just don't over think every question. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Ok everybody, the 15th is coming up so quickly. I'm pretty sure about the citizenship test now, if my mind doesn't go blank. That happens even when I'm not nervous, so over preparing for test so that I can account for nerves. I have to watch not answering too quickly or I might mix things up with questions that are similar, but actually quite different. Interview is what I'm most nervous about, so I will be sure and let you know how things go. I got a room in a hotel in Buffalo, walking distance to the government building but won't get there till around midnight as DH has a concert. We both have problems driving at night but what can you do.
> 
> TNS, so glad to hear from you. It's not easy when your DH is working in England and traveling all over the world. Sad to hear about DD, but hoping it will be a good move in her life. Thanks to Julie for keeping in touch with so many of us.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i always ask if the restaurant used msg. it gives me a headache and makes me feel like i have the flu. sure glad you felt good this morning. --- sam



Maatje said:


> Hello everyone, been away, trying to keep up but not commenting much. Sam that's a boatload of recipes! I needed you about 15 years ago when I still had people to cook for! Never do much now unless kids come over and since most live at least 2 hours away that doesn't happen a whole lot anymore, unfortunately. Did you watch the super bowl? Such a good clean game, very few penalties - a very classy game, which is how it should be, but unfortunately isn't always. Gwen sorry about the huge plumbing expense. We also live in an old home, fingers crossed those pipes behave! Darowil, sorry you were ill. Hope you are better this morning. Had a huge headache last night in fact all night long - kept waking me up - but thankfully gone this morning. Went out with friends last night, had a rare glass of wine, but also Parmesan crusted trout, I was wondering if there was msg or something in the breading - have heard msg can do that and I also was extremely thirsty. Only had a 1/4 glass of red wine, suppose it could have been that too. Whatever, I'm fine this morning. Fan, what a wise idea to let your email rest overnight. but certain things do need to be said.
> Well back to reading and catching up. Have a wonderful day everyone.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok everybody, the 15th is coming up so quickly. I'm pretty sure about the citizenship test now, if my mind doesn't go blank. That happens even when I'm not nervous, so over preparing for test so that I can account for nerves. I have to watch not answering too quickly or I might mix things up with questions that are similar, but actually quite different. Interview is what I'm most nervous about, so I will be sure and let you know how things go. I got a room in a hotel in Buffalo, walking distance to the government building but won't get there till around midnight as DH has a concert. We both have problems driving at night but what can you do.
> 
> TNS, so glad to hear from you. It's not easy when your DH is working in England and traveling all over the world. Sad to hear about DD, but hoping it will be a good move in her life. Thanks to Julie for keeping in touch with so many of us.


So glad you are almost there. Good thoughts for you on the 15th.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Oooh Sam you have outdone yourself with these delicious recipes mmmmm!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry about your sister gwen - i hope it is very very slow moving. hope the plumbers soon show up so the mess is soon over and done with. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Pups & ceramics look great. I need to get Sydney de-shedded again; his fur is piling up around the house again. Still waiting on the plumber to arrive and begin the repair work; yesterday it rained so obviously couldn't begin work. Had a call from my sister this morning needing help. She fell last night and may have broken her shoulder and she had me take her to urgent orthopedic care. I called her daughter and my niece met us there. Haven't heard anything else as of yet. Sister also let me know she is going to a neurologist and they suspect possible dementia starting with her. I had suspected as much as her communication is showing some symptoms. Prayers appreciated. Off to knit. TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how painful is the shot. --- sam



budasha said:


> Not really. I go to the surgeon every 2 months right now and each time, they take photos of both my eyes. The doctor checks to see if there are any leaks. My left one has had a leak and it looks like it might leak again so he wants to do the injection before it starts. He's also concerned that it might move to my right eye but as of now, it's okay. After the injection, I will see him once a month for a year and then if all is still okay, I'll go back to once every 2 months. Hopefully, this injection will take me through a year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hi Poledra and everyone! Our dear Julie called me yesterday to see how I was, so I'll give you an update as I'm awake at 4:30 am. Christmas went well with DHs family. We also went over to DDs new rented house about an hour away. She split up with her boyfriend of 4 years so moved from the home they were sharing which was not simple as she has cats and a dog, (and has just acquired a second puppy which needed rehoming).
> The in laws are not too bad but DMIL was rather down over Xmas and reluctant to go to bed a few days before Xmas when the carer came to help her get ready, insisting she didn't need them even though she can't manage without help now. Unfortunately we had to resort to this as she was refusing to go at a reasonable time for my DBIL or his wife to help her, and the outside carers are employed on contract so have a regular schedule which means she expects to go to bed by 10pm, which had been working well until then. (They came later on 25th by special request) After Xmas DMIL was prescribed mild antidepressants by the dr and has been a lot brighter and more engaged with life, which helps us all.
> I was back in UK again in January, doing some tiling and wallpapering in DHs house (he is working full time in England so only returns to Guernsey at weekends or else I go to England) He is also travelling a lot for work, and was in Boston and S.Fransisco in January, and was in China in December, so I'd not seen him much!
> I'm in Guernsey this week, trying to help where I can with preparations for the Alderney literary festival in March. We have 10 authors over a weekend, one of whom, Joy Rhoades, is Australian, and has just published her first novel, The Woolgrower's Companion. I've bought it but not had time to read it yet. The house here is getting untidy and I'm neglecting the garden and my knitting - currently a triangular shawl in a nice squishy Rowan wool/silk I bought in a sale ages ago. I need to get it done as we are getting cold winters weather, and even had frost overnight. (Not quite as cold as Bonnie!)
> Well, this has been all about me, so I'll go back to catch up with all your doings - thanks ladies for the Summaries, great idea Margaret, they are invaluable. Best wishes to you all, Lin


It's lovely to hear what you've been up to, you've certainly not been just growing mold, you've been so busy, but good to hear that all is going well, mostly. It's good that the antidepressants are working for DMIL, that's a huge help to everyone, sorry about DD's breakup but congrats to her on the new home, hopefully it will be a great place for her for the time being. 
Your literary festival always sounds fascinating, I'd love to go some year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I can make August work if that's the consensus. I was working towards June again, but will get August dates also. It will need to be early August due to schools opening.


Early August would be fine with us, but we'll try to make whatever the consensus is, work. I just can't bring the kids with me, we'll I could, but as we are going to go to New Jersey first, we'd probably overwhelm Marla's mom. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wow dont think look different after a new haircut and grooming
> Another lovely addition to your collection , Are they all for the garden ?


Lol! They really do. 
Thank you, that's the plan, the frog was meant to go out too, but since he's a piggy bank, or froggy bank as the case may be, I am thinking I'll just keep him inside and put change in him for the coffee/yarn/KAP fun. :sm04:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

19° but feels like 6°. having -40° is really hard for me to wrap my head around - i just can see my self ever going out in weather like that. we are to get up so six inches of snow over night. we will see. we are on the edge - the worst will be along the state line. bailee and gary are in ft wayne at the winterfest. six christian bands will be playing in the Coliseum. there are no saved seats - first come - best seats. i would not be standing outside - no way. but they will have a good time - they do this every year.

bailee got a speeding ticket. the judge took her license for a month. she was not happy. now heidi ha to take her to school and work. one would wish she would learn a lesson but she won't. she does not handle authority well. heidi thinks she will move out after her birthday in april - she hates all of us. i wonder what happened.

heidi is getting a hair cut this afternoon. when she picks up the boys i think they will go to mcdonald's. if they do i asked her to stop at burger kind for me - a fish sandwich. i don't eat fast food very often but i do like their fish sandwiches. --- sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not me , but Ive had a few young ones almost bump into me while out walking with Mishka , quite a lot of Pokemon out round the lake apparently never saw any personally ????It did amuse me to see the young ones nearly jump out of their skins when Mishka gave off a low growl as they got to close to me :sm23:


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Love your ceramic family. The puppies are cute too.


Thank you! :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sounds like you're all going to have fun, it's so much better when there's a crowd of you, especially mixed ages.


It should certainly be interesting. lolol
I need to get another air mattress, but I may just borrow one from the neighbor, but I'll see what I find on sale first, and I need a couple more sleeping bags, I take a down comforter for me, I like to be able to move my legs and sleeping bags these days are so narrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Very cute pupppies and I love all your ceramics. :sm11:


thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> I loved my years of potting- I was particularly fond of slab work, but it took a toll on my hands- doing it in Christchurch winters, and possibly contributed to the problems I have with my knees- because in lieu of a work bench I worked on the kitchen floor.
> 
> Once carried home (2 miles) a 25kg sack of clay, on my shoulders- no wonder they play up too!
> ...


It doesn't help that when we are young, we think we're invincible. Oh well...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Your puppies look so adorable. Great work on the frog and gecko. They are so fashionable in gardens.


 :sm02: Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I heard from the computer guy today, I asked how badly I killed it and he said I did it pretty well on the keyboard, he ordered a new keyboard for it today, it'll be in on Monday, and that cost about $25 so that's not bad at all, total will be under $100 to get it back to where it needs to be, so I'm happy. I need to stop in the morning and give them the information to order a new battery for the Dell that I'm using now, the cord had died, and it killed the battery, so it only holds a charge for about 1 minute, literally, thank goodness the battery is only about $40, so both very worthwhile expenses, rather than buying a new laptop.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Pups & ceramics look great. I need to get Sydney de-shedded again; his fur is piling up around the house again. Still waiting on the plumber to arrive and begin the repair work; yesterday it rained so obviously couldn't begin work. Had a call from my sister this morning needing help. She fell last night and may have broken her shoulder and she had me take her to urgent orthopedic care. I called her daughter and my niece met us there. Haven't heard anything else as of yet. Sister also let me know she is going to a neurologist and they suspect possible dementia starting with her. I had suspected as much as her communication is showing some symptoms. Prayers appreciated. Off to knit. TTYL


Oh no! Prayers Gwen, definitely, on both counts, I hope it's not broken, but a break is actually better than a sprain, and hopefully if she does have the onset of dementia, it will progress very very slowly. HUGS!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My aim is to get over 100, below that is a bit embarrassing ????& I try hard not to flat line(3 gutter balls in a row)but occasionally have even done that???? can we say, not athletic ????


LoL! The only sport I was ever good at was ice hockey, soccer was okay, but I was really good at hockey.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH was rolling his eyes at me looking through the bags, why would you need more, he asks?????


LOLOL~~~ That's pretty much what mine does. :sm23:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KayeJo this is our Gertie gecko which was a gift from family. Not as funky as yours but cute all the same.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have just bought 10 new bobbins for my sewing machine- it will be great not having to wind off the old colour all the time- I wonder if I will track down the missing bobbins now? But after three years of looking I think that is unlikely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> KayeJo this is our Gertie gecko which was a gift from family. Not as funky as yours but cute all the same.


Very realistic! and good looking!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very realistic! and good looking!


Yes she is, great you got the bobbins! I see a new skirt in your future! ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes she is, great you got the bobbins! I see a new skirt in your future! ????


Three or four in the pipe line- it will be really great to get them sewn up! I've cut the fabric for one, but I stalled at the bobbin problem!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, Beautiful. I was married at 18.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wild hairdos on DH and Best Man!


And I was annoyed at him because he'd had his hair cut the day before! :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I can make August work if that's the consensus. I was working towards June again, but will get August dates also. It will need to be early August due to schools opening.


I have a rally August 13-19 but the rest of August is free to my knowledge.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from my niece and my sister has torn her rotator cuff. She will have a MRI next Wed. to determine if surgery will be required.
> She can't drive and they have immobilized her arm & shoulder. I will be going over to her home every morning to give her one cat it's insulin shot and another one pills since she needs to be able to use both hands & arms to do so. She lives about 5 miles from us.
> Hoping surgery won't be necessary.


Your poor sister, that's so painful I hope it's not torn too badly but if it is they can do surgery quickly


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry to hear you caught the bug. Hoping you feel better soon. I ventured out to the grocery store as DH had another late night at the school and I was running out but left after a few minutes. Even though I'm so much better, still weak and broke out into a sweat and couldn't wait to get home. Healing wishes for you and hoping the DGC don't catch this. Healing wishes for you.


This was just a 24 hour bug which left me really tired and drained yesterday. Seem to be fine today. Thinking I should get out soon for a bit of a walk as it is already 30 (86) at 8.30am. Heading for 39 again today. I'm so glad I live in an area where 3 or 4 days of 100 is hot and not almost every day up there.

We were meant to have an electrician come today but he rang and cancelled. I was expecting that- imagine how hot it would be in the roof? Coming Monday instead. Should then have an oven, hot plates and microwave in the kitchen. Everything I need in a kitchen- except cupboards to put everything in! or free space to put the table (kitchen/dining)


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes, I was 10........not really! However I was only 20 (DH was 25) so probably do count as a child bride going by nowadays marriage ages.


Lovely photo, beautiful bride


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, they run around here like that too. The other night there were 2 girls at the wildlife banquet in mini dresses that almost didint cover their nether regions & sleeveless too????not sure how they managed in the -35. & probably didint even have warm clothes in the vehicle. I've heard the high incidence of MS type diseases here is due to damage from people not dressing properly in the cold. Saskatchewan has the highest incidence in the world per capita


Can't imagine anyone going around in sleeveless tops in -35. I think our postman is mad, still wearing shorts in our winter which is nowhere near as cold as you! :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Pups & ceramics look great. I need to get Sydney de-shedded again; his fur is piling up around the house again. Still waiting on the plumber to arrive and begin the repair work; yesterday it rained so obviously couldn't begin work. Had a call from my sister this morning needing help. She fell last night and may have broken her shoulder and she had me take her to urgent orthopedic care. I called her daughter and my niece met us there. Haven't heard anything else as of yet. Sister also let me know she is going to a neurologist and they suspect possible dementia starting with her. I had suspected as much as her communication is showing some symptoms. Prayers appreciated. Off to knit. TTYL


Not good news about your sister Gwen- especially the possibility of dementia. The shoulder should be fairly easily fixed if she has broken it compared to what is ahead if she should have dementia.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Hello everyone, been away, trying to keep up but not commenting much. Sam that's a boatload of recipes! I needed you about 15 years ago when I still had people to cook for! Never do much now unless kids come over and since most live at least 2 hours away that doesn't happen a whole lot anymore, unfortunately. Did you watch the super bowl? Such a good clean game, very few penalties - a very classy game, which is how it should be, but unfortunately isn't always. Gwen sorry about the huge plumbing expense. We also live in an old home, fingers crossed those pipes behave! Darowil, sorry you were ill. Hope you are better this morning. Had a huge headache last night in fact all night long - kept waking me up - but thankfully gone this morning. Went out with friends last night, had a rare glass of wine, but also Parmesan crusted trout, I was wondering if there was msg or something in the breading - have heard msg can do that and I also was extremely thirsty. Only had a 1/4 glass of red wine, suppose it could have been that too. Whatever, I'm fine this morning. Fan, what a wise idea to let your email rest overnight. but certain things do need to be said.
> Well back to reading and catching up. Have a wonderful day everyone.


Could be either- red wine has something in it that some people are very susceptible to. I get tingling round my mouth from it- well not any more as I have decided that as I don't like red wine I won't drink it! Actually I've just realised that it was red wine that did it as- now that I only drink white I don't get the tingling. Sometimes I can be very quick on the uptake :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here the men all rent their suits but no dresses to rent that I've ever heard of. I couldn't see spending a fortune on a dress to wear once. That why it was off white (which looked better on me that white) it was a graduation dress that was on the clearance rack for $40


Mum and I made mine, so it was extra special when Vicky wanted us to make hers. And Vicky didn't fit into mine even she had wanted to wear it. And Vicky is not big by any means. I must have been slimmer than I thought. Don't think I was skinny and don't look it in my photos. No I can't post one- they are still packed after nearly years here.
Who says that anything you haven't used after 12 months you don't need? Many things I have managed without but know I want. Maybe if I look at things and think I forgot I had that I should consider whether I actually need it?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes, I was 10........not really! However I was only 20 (DH was 25) so probably do count as a child bride going by nowadays marriage ages.


I missed that photo before you look beautiful!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, they run around here like that too. The other night there were 2 girls at the wildlife banquet in mini dresses that almost didint cover their nether regions & sleeveless too????not sure how they managed in the -35. & probably didint even have warm clothes in the vehicle. I've heard the high incidence of MS type diseases here is due to damage from people not dressing properly in the cold. Saskatchewan has the highest incidence in the world per capita


So back to the damage we do to our bodies when we are young (well later as well when we refuse to acknowledge that we actually can't the same things as we once could).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> 19° but feels like 6°. having -40° is really hard for me to wrap my head around - i just can see my self ever going out in weather like that. we are to get up so six inches of snow over night. we will see. we are on the edge - the worst will be along the state line. bailee and gary are in ft wayne at the winterfest. six christian bands will be playing in the Coliseum. there are no saved seats - first come - best seats. i would not be standing outside - no way. but they will have a good time - they do this every year.
> 
> bailee got a speeding ticket. the judge took her license for a month. she was not happy. now heidi ha to take her to school and work. one would wish she would learn a lesson but she won't. she does not handle authority well. heidi thinks she will move out after her birthday in april - she hates all of us. i wonder what happened.
> 
> heidi is getting a hair cut this afternoon. when she picks up the boys i think they will go to mcdonald's. if they do i asked her to stop at burger kind for me - a fish sandwich. i don't eat fast food very often but i do like their fish sandwiches. --- sam


Sorry Sam but I wouldnt help her by becoming her personnel taxi , maybe drop her off at the nearest bus stop or a bike . 
How will she manage money wise if she moves out ?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lovely fur babies and your ceramics are cute.


Thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> And I was annoyed at him because he'd had his hair cut the day before! :sm16: :sm23:


My boys have quite a laugh at their dads Afro at that time????????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Pups & ceramics look great. I need to get Sydney de-shedded again; his fur is piling up around the house again. Still waiting on the plumber to arrive and begin the repair work; yesterday it rained so obviously couldn't begin work. Had a call from my sister this morning needing help. She fell last night and may have broken her shoulder and she had me take her to urgent orthopedic care. I called her daughter and my niece met us there. Haven't heard anything else as of yet. Sister also let me know she is going to a neurologist and they suspect possible dementia starting with her. I had suspected as much as her communication is showing some symptoms. Prayers appreciated. Off to knit. TTYL


Sorry to hear of your sisters' fall. A broken shoulder is so painful and possible dementia is worrying for you too. Does she live on her own? Sending healing energy and hugs for you both.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have found recently that I can't drink certain wines at all. There are a couple of sweet fizzy ones that don't bother me but my friend drinks the more expensive wines, which I really don't like, anyway she said, just taste it, I had less than a tablespoon & had a terrible headache within minutes. This is a recent development, I never drank much of those wines but only in the last year do. I get the almost instant headache. I'm glad you are better this morning.


When I am buying wine I go to the Moscato and buy the cheapest. Not becuase I refuse to pay a lot for wine (though it does seem a waste to spend a lot on it) but because I prefer the cheap ones. I don't drink a lot but do occasionally open a bottle just to drink at home because I enjoy it. Prior to finding Moscato I only drank wine becuase others were and I rarely enjoyed it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

21st November 1970.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, stairs, and I do mean a lot of them, these photos don't do the amount justice, as I think there are like 300 each set and they are steep. About killed me the first time, I haven't done it a second.


Looks wonderful but hard work- not sure I could get up them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Having babies does tend to change the body somewhat! Not having any myself could be why I am still able to fit into mine.
> It was a sparkled crepe sleeveless dress high waisted with a guipure lace coat with train over it.


It wouldn't matter how much weight I lost I wouldn't fit into my wedding dress- my shoulders and hips are much wider since kids.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> And I was annoyed at him because he'd had his hair cut the day before! :sm16: :sm23:


Different times Kate!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> This was just a 24 hour bug which left me really tired and drained yesterday. Seem to be fine today. Thinking I should get out soon for a bit of a walk as it is already 30 (86) at 8.30am. Heading for 39 again today. I'm so glad I live in an area where 3 or 4 days of 100 is hot and not almost every day up there.
> 
> We were meant to have an electrician come today but he rang and cancelled. I was expecting that- imagine how hot it would be in the roof? Coming Monday instead. Should then have an oven, hot plates and microwave in the kitchen. Everything I need in a kitchen- except cupboards to put everything in! or free space to put the table (kitchen/dining)


Progress? Well sort of!!!! oh dear I don't really know how you are surviving this!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Mirror said:


> when people go up do they have to come back same way.


The stairs at Yellowstone? Yes, unfortunately, yes. I'd have given a kidney to have had a lift. lol


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Mum and I made mine, so it was extra special when Vicky wanted us to make hers. And Vicky didn't fit into mine even she had wanted to wear it. And Vicky is not big by any means. I must have been slimmer than I thought. Don't think I was skinny and don't look it in my photos. No I can't post one- they are still packed after nearly years here.
> Who says that anything you haven't used after 12 months you don't need? Many things I have managed without but know I want. Maybe if I look at things and think I forgot I had that I should consider whether I actually need it?


Lol I just read this on fb


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow! That is quite some climbing up those stairs. Afraid I just wouldn't make it.


Lol! I almost died I think, it was pretty bad, David and Carly made it look like a cake walk, me, I made it look like I was on the last leg and headed to meet my maker.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful pictures Kaye Jo , you best get exercising those legs if you want to make it up there and down again ????


Thank you, I better, that's for sure, but I know that I'm in much better shape than I was back then, that year, I almost died going up Slough Creek, but last year I did Slough Creek with no problem.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> 21st November 1970.


We're on a roll here! Great to see you, who is who?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lol I just read this on fb


Good one Sonja! If only!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Wow KayeJo that's quite a workout for the legs, you will have to get some training before attempting that!
> Fabulous scenery thanks for sharing.


Yes, it really is, but it's definitely worth it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes, I was 10........not really! However I was only 20 (DH was 25) so probably do count as a child bride going by nowadays marriage ages.


Lol! A mere sprig of a girl!! Beautiful!!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We're on a roll here! Great to see you, who is who?


Ok left to right My Dad and mum, Angela flower girl, Us, Liz my cousin, Bernard her hubby, Stus mum and dad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Ok left to right My Dad and mum, Angela flower girl, Us, Liz my cousin, Bernard her hubby, Stus mum and dad.


 :sm24: your hair is so dark- I am used to today's Fan!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> This was just a 24 hour bug which left me really tired and drained yesterday. Seem to be fine today. Thinking I should get out soon for a bit of a walk as it is already 30 (86) at 8.30am. Heading for 39 again today. I'm so glad I live in an area where 3 or 4 days of 100 is hot and not almost every day up there.
> 
> We were meant to have an electrician come today but he rang and cancelled. I was expecting that- imagine how hot it would be in the roof? Coming Monday instead. Should then have an oven, hot plates and microwave in the kitchen. Everything I need in a kitchen- except cupboards to put everything in! or free space to put the table (kitchen/dining)


Cooking equipment in a kitchen is definitely a step forward. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> The Best Green Smoothie
> 
> Author: Lindsay
> Yield: 1-2
> ...


Some more great ones, definitely going to try the sweet potatoes, green smoothie, and tart.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> 21st November 1970.


Great photo. You look so young


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was 19 and I still cannot account for the blip in my plan that I had since I was little, Me and 2 children , when anyone said you need a husband to have children I always replied no dont want one of those


LOL! It definitely fell through.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great photo. You look so young


Yes a mere child lol 22 years old!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: your hair is so dark- I am used to today's Fan!


I used to dye it black, but in reality it was dark brown. Oh the vanity of youth!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Well, I have to admit defeat. I cannot get the ribbing on the sweater I was making to come right when joining sleeves to body. I got some clarification from Purl Soho which seemed to help at first but then all went pear shaped again so I've decided to frog the lot and use the yarn for another pattern. I knit for relaxation and something to do when watching TV, this was giving me nothing but grief!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> 19° but feels like 6°. having -40° is really hard for me to wrap my head around - i just can see my self ever going out in weather like that. we are to get up so six inches of snow over night. we will see. we are on the edge - the worst will be along the state line. bailee and gary are in ft wayne at the winterfest. six christian bands will be playing in the Coliseum. there are no saved seats - first come - best seats. i would not be standing outside - no way. but they will have a good time - they do this every year.
> 
> bailee got a speeding ticket. the judge took her license for a month. she was not happy. now heidi ha to take her to school and work. one would wish she would learn a lesson but she won't. she does not handle authority well. heidi thinks she will move out after her birthday in april - she hates all of us. i wonder what happened.
> 
> heidi is getting a hair cut this afternoon. when she picks up the boys i think they will go to mcdonald's. if they do i asked her to stop at burger kind for me - a fish sandwich. i don't eat fast food very often but i do like their fish sandwiches. --- sam


Oh dear, has she gotten speeding tickets before, that the judge took her license? Seems excessive if it's just the first offense. One day, she'll figure it out and realize that she has a good family that loves her and wish she had realized it much sooner.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> KayeJo this is our Gertie gecko which was a gift from family. Not as funky as yours but cute all the same.


Awe, he's a cutie!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just bought 10 new bobbins for my sewing machine- it will be great not having to wind off the old colour all the time- I wonder if I will track down the missing bobbins now? But after three years of looking I think that is unlikely.


That's great, it will make sewing much more enjoyable.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> This was just a 24 hour bug which left me really tired and drained yesterday. Seem to be fine today. Thinking I should get out soon for a bit of a walk as it is already 30 (86) at 8.30am. Heading for 39 again today. I'm so glad I live in an area where 3 or 4 days of 100 is hot and not almost every day up there.
> 
> We were meant to have an electrician come today but he rang and cancelled. I was expecting that- imagine how hot it would be in the roof? Coming Monday instead. Should then have an oven, hot plates and microwave in the kitchen. Everything I need in a kitchen- except cupboards to put everything in! or free space to put the table (kitchen/dining)


Glad that you are much better today. 
I did some yoga and then walked downtown and purchased a few bargains I found and back home, since it was a nice 52F. 
Too bad the electrician canceled, but good that he not pass out of heat exhaustion on the roof. It will be good to have the oven and other appliances in to use.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, great photos of Yellowstone, I'm not sure I'd survive all those stairs. There are stair to the top of Steele Narrows near Loon Lake. Beautiful view when you get to the top. This explains Steele Narrows Battlefield

https://www.google.ca/search?q=steele+narrows&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-ca&client=safari

I spent all afternoon piecing fabric for quilt backing, my friend gave me a box full of minky pieces she cut off the ends of her big quilts, by cutting them in 1/2 & sewing them they are big enough for my smaller quilts. I've now got 4 quilts pinned ready to quilt. Hopefully over the next week I can get them done

DH wants to go to Saskatoon tomorrow so I won't get anything done then


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Mum and I made mine, so it was extra special when Vicky wanted us to make hers. And Vicky didn't fit into mine even she had wanted to wear it. And Vicky is not big by any means. I must have been slimmer than I thought. Don't think I was skinny and don't look it in my photos. No I can't post one- they are still packed after nearly years here.
> Who says that anything you haven't used after 12 months you don't need? Many things I have managed without but know I want. Maybe if I look at things and think I forgot I had that I should consider whether I actually need it?


PHotos definitely go in the need pile. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> 21st November 1970.


Great photo!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks wonderful but hard work- not sure I could get up them.


They are a lot of work for sure, but it amazed me the people older than I that were showing no problems with the journey and I was dying.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lol I just read this on fb


 :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Christmas is coming. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com/crochet/rainbow-mandala-vest-pattern?omhide=true


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, she does live on her own. I'm about 5 miles from her and her DD is about 12-15. Her son is several hours away (5 or 6).
I just came from her house. I took her a bed rest pillow (used to call them a bed husband) because she is in so much pain when she tries to lean back; it seemed to help some as it kept her more upright. She says she only comfortable standing or sitting upright and hasn't had any sleep. I also took her a therputic grade cold pack. I talked to her DD after I got home and she said her mom (my sister)
was saying some crazy sh** to the doctor about not taking anything for pain because of her addictive personality which she does not have; her DD made sure the doctor knew her mom wasn't making sense. They finally got her convinced that she should at least take the pain meds when she goes to bed. I let my niece know I'd be over there first thing tomorrow morning. I truly appreciate the concern and prayers expressed by folks here. She is will be 72 this coming summer; 7 years older than me.


angelam said:


> Sorry to hear of your sisters' fall. A broken shoulder is so painful and possible dementia is worrying for you too. Does she live on her own? Sending healing energy and hugs for you both.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! I almost died I think, it was pretty bad, David and Carly made it look like a cake walk, me, I made it look like I was on the last leg and headed to meet my maker.


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm12:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, she does live on her own. I'm about 5 miles from her and her DD is about 12-15. Her son is several hours away (5 or 6).
> I just came from her house. I took her a bed rest pillow (used to call them a bed husband) because she is in so much pain when she tries to lean back; it seemed to help some as it kept her more upright. She says she only comfortable standing or sitting upright and hasn't had any sleep. I also took her a therputic grade cold pack. I talked to her DD after I got home and she said her mom (my sister)
> was saying some crazy sh** to the doctor about not taking anything for pain because of her addictive personality which she does not have; her DD made sure the doctor knew her mom wasn't making sense. They finally got her convinced that she should at least take the pain meds when she goes to bed. I let my niece know I'd be over there first thing tomorrow morning. I truly appreciate the concern and prayers expressed by folks here. She is will be 72 this coming summer; 7 years older than me.


It's good that you live so close, that makes it much easier for you to be able to help take care of her. I'm glad that they got her to agree to the pain meds at night at least, pain can cause some strange behavior. Prayers continue. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's lovely to hear what you've been up to, you've certainly not been just growing mold, you've been so busy, but good to hear that all is going well, mostly. It's good that the antidepressants are working for DMIL, that's a huge help to everyone, sorry about DD's breakup but congrats to her on the new home, hopefully it will be a great place for her for the time being.
> Your literary festival always sounds fascinating, I'd love to go some year.


Is mold spelt wrong or is it one of the differences in spelling between English and US English? We spell it mould. Gold is pronounced like mould so makes sense- but since when was reliable in getting English spelling right?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! They really do.
> Thank you, that's the plan, the frog was meant to go out too, but since he's a piggy bank, or froggy bank as the case may be, I am thinking I'll just keep him inside and put change in him for the coffee/yarn/KAP fun. :sm04:


As long s it comes back out without breaking the lovely frog. And how appropriate to use a frog for yarn related things :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> 19° but feels like 6°. having -40° is really hard for me to wrap my head around - i just can see my self ever going out in weather like that. we are to get up so six inches of snow over night. we will see. we are on the edge - the worst will be along the state line. bailee and gary are in ft wayne at the winterfest. six christian bands will be playing in the Coliseum. there are no saved seats - first come - best seats. i would not be standing outside - no way. but they will have a good time - they do this every year.
> 
> bailee got a speeding ticket. the judge took her license for a month. she was not happy. now heidi ha to take her to school and work. one would wish she would learn a lesson but she won't. she does not handle authority well. heidi thinks she will move out after her birthday in april - she hates all of us. i wonder what happened.
> 
> heidi is getting a hair cut this afternoon. when she picks up the boys i think they will go to mcdonald's. if they do i asked her to stop at burger kind for me - a fish sandwich. i don't eat fast food very often but i do like their fish sandwiches. --- sam


If she learns then it is worth it for the hassles for Heidi but what a pain for Heidi otherwise. Did she get a fine as well? If so who paid it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It should certainly be interesting. lolol
> I need to get another air mattress, but I may just borrow one from the neighbor, but I'll see what I find on sale first, and I need a couple more sleeping bags, I take a down comforter for me, I like to be able to move my legs and sleeping bags these days are so narrow.


Maybe they should make sleeping bags with legs? I hate them as well- I like to bend up one knee and no room in them for that. Wonder if a onsie made with sleeping bag materials would work?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I heard from the computer guy today, I asked how badly I killed it and he said I did it pretty well on the keyboard, he ordered a new keyboard for it today, it'll be in on Monday, and that cost about $25 so that's not bad at all, total will be under $100 to get it back to where it needs to be, so I'm happy. I need to stop in the morning and give them the information to order a new battery for the Dell that I'm using now, the cord had died, and it killed the battery, so it only holds a charge for about 1 minute, literally, thank goodness the battery is only about $40, so both very worthwhile expenses, rather than buying a new laptop.


Sounds like you have done a cheap job at mucking up two computers. That could have been so expensive to fix just one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just bought 10 new bobbins for my sewing machine- it will be great not having to wind off the old colour all the time- I wonder if I will track down the missing bobbins now? But after three years of looking I think that is unlikely.


I was ready to do some sewing the other day and realised I didn't have the foot! Not sure where it is so should look for it. But we will be packing up this room in the next few weeks so should find it then. 
Twice now I have got myself organised and ready to do the curtains for the kids room here. First I was so sick (back in June) that it was too hard to even figure how to thread it. Figured maybe not a good idea. Well finally got around to it again in January and not foot. I'm just hoping that I don't find I cut them wrong having done them just before I couldn't thread the machine!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> KayeJo this is our Gertie gecko which was a gift from family. Not as funky as yours but cute all the same.


He's cute


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The stairs at Yellowstone? Yes, unfortunately, yes. I'd have given a kidney to have had a lift. lol


I made it to the top of Mt Sinai by taking a camel 3/4 of the way up. Wouldn't have made it if needed to walk. Camels only go that far and don't take people back down. Not sure why they don't take them down. Maybe too steep? Fortunately it is uphill I have trouble with.
Not sure how an 80 year old Moses did it- and not just once either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lol I just read this on fb


 :sm24: 
I am actually wondering if it is fructose that is my problem with my gut (the ongoing one not this weeks). So I could throw out fruit as well. I think I will try eating normally but cut out high fructose foods and see what happens when I add it back in. Most fruits are high in fructose and I have never been keen on fruit and always said it doesn't help me at all with filing an empty spot.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> PHotos definitely go in the need pile. lol


I've really missed not being able to compare the girls baby photos with the kiddies now.
Talking of kiddies. E had her second ballet 'lesson' yesterday. Loved it even more than the first one. An example of how relaxed it is that we have a photo of her having run over to give Gordon a kiss and cuddle during the lesson. Sounds perfect for a music loving 26 month old. Encouraging something she has loved since very young but not pushing. Far too young to be pushed IMHO. And that is why Vicky choose this class (good that it is on a day she doesn't work).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> I used to dye it black, but in reality it was dark brown. Oh the vanity of youth!


I used to dye mine fair, although I suppose the term is to bleach it. Having been a natural blond, but the last time I did that was at about 20, when the hairdresser really botched it, and I decided never again. I do enjoy going to the hairdresser though for a shampoo.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, she does live on her own. I'm about 5 miles from her and her DD is about 12-15. Her son is several hours away (5 or 6).
> I just came from her house. I took her a bed rest pillow (used to call them a bed husband) because she is in so much pain when she tries to lean back; it seemed to help some as it kept her more upright. She says she only comfortable standing or sitting upright and hasn't had any sleep. I also took her a therputic grade cold pack. I talked to her DD after I got home and she said her mom (my sister)
> was saying some crazy sh** to the doctor about not taking anything for pain because of her addictive personality which she does not have; her DD made sure the doctor knew her mom wasn't making sense. They finally got her convinced that she should at least take the pain meds when she goes to bed. I let my niece know I'd be over there first thing tomorrow morning. I truly appreciate the concern and prayers expressed by folks here. She is will be 72 this coming summer; 7 years older than me.


She really needs the pain killers as you well know- but can't force it. Especially as she lives alone. Will she take the night time ones? 72 is not that old either.
How she reacts now can't be taken as a guide to her mental state as the pain etc is enough to make a big difference. But that of course doesn't explain the previous concerns, but simply that she may not be as bad as she currently looks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's great, it will make sewing much more enjoyable.


That it will!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, great photos of Yellowstone, I'm not sure I'd survive all those stairs. There are stair to the top of Steele Narrows near Loon Lake. Beautiful view when you get to the top. This explains Steele Narrows Battlefield
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=steele+narrows&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-ca&client=safari
> 
> ...


My word, you've been busy!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I used to dye mine fair, although I suppose the term is to bleach it. Having been a natural blond, but the last time I did that was at about 20, when the hairdresser really botched it, and I decided never again. I do enjoy going to the hairdresser though for a shampoo.


I dyed mine once when I started going grey, decided it was too much hassle. After my sister dyed hers for ages and then stopped and looked like she went grey overnight I was actually glad I hadn't dyed mine. I did put a rinse in for Vicky's wedding. But greyer now so don't think I would bother- then I was neither brown or grey.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, she does live on her own. I'm about 5 miles from her and her DD is about 12-15. Her son is several hours away (5 or 6).
> I just came from her house. I took her a bed rest pillow (used to call them a bed husband) because she is in so much pain when she tries to lean back; it seemed to help some as it kept her more upright. She says she only comfortable standing or sitting upright and hasn't had any sleep. I also took her a therputic grade cold pack. I talked to her DD after I got home and she said her mom (my sister)
> was saying some crazy sh** to the doctor about not taking anything for pain because of her addictive personality which she does not have; her DD made sure the doctor knew her mom wasn't making sense. They finally got her convinced that she should at least take the pain meds when she goes to bed. I let my niece know I'd be over there first thing tomorrow morning. I truly appreciate the concern and prayers expressed by folks here. She is will be 72 this coming summer; 7 years older than me.


Same age as me. This is so sad Gwen.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was ready to do some sewing the other day and realised I didn't have the foot! Not sure where it is so should look for it. But we will be packing up this room in the next few weeks so should find it then.
> Twice now I have got myself organised and ready to do the curtains for the kids room here. First I was so sick (back in June) that it was too hard to even figure how to thread it. Figured maybe not a good idea. Well finally got around to it again in January and not foot. I'm just hoping that I don't find I cut them wrong having done them just before I couldn't thread the machine!


You were much more ill, than I think I realised at the time. Mind you that would have been before I had my operation. 
I too hope you did not cut them wrong.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've really missed not being able to compare the girls baby photos with the kiddies now.
> Talking of kiddies. E had her second ballet 'lesson' yesterday. Loved it even more than the first one. An example of how relaxed it is that we have a photo of her having run over to give Gordon a kiss and cuddle during the lesson. Sounds perfect for a music loving 26 month old. Encouraging something she has loved since very young but not pushing. Far too young to be pushed IMHO. And that is why Vicky choose this class (good that it is on a day she doesn't work).


Sounds ideal.

Bronwen started DGD at around 4- but she proved not very musical or with much sense of rhythm, or what ever it takes. She is much happier with her riding lessons.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You were much more ill, than I think I realised at the time. Mind you that would have been before I had my operation.
> I too hope you did not cut them wrong.


Much sicker than I realised at the time as well! May have noticed more if Mum hadn't been having her surgery at the same time. So I just kept going.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I dyed mine once when I started going grey, decided it was too much hassle. After my sister dyed hers for ages and then stopped and looked like she went grey overnight I was actually glad I hadn't dyed mine. I did put a rinse in for Vicky's wedding. But greyer now so don't think I would bother- then I was neither brown or grey.


 :sm24: I am glad mine has gone white without trying to hide the fact- I really don't like the look of grey roots in black or brown hair, besides it is all so expensive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Much sicker than I realised at the time as well! May have noticed more if Mum hadn't been having her surgery at the same time. So I just kept going.


As one tends to do!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I began dyeing my hair black at 17, then as it got grey began to lighten it until stopping at 60. I am happy no more chemicals and it looks ok, white with some grey.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds ideal.
> 
> Bronwen started DGD at around 4- but she proved not very musical or with much sense of rhythm, or what ever it takes. She is much happier with her riding lessons.


It's so important that extra-curricular activities are based on what the child enjoys not what the parents think they should be doing. Well I think so. Especially at such a young age.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> I began dyeing my hair black at 17, then as it got grey began to lighten it until stopping at 60. I am happy no more chemicals and it looks ok, white with some grey.


I'd love it if my hair would go white rather than grey. But that is my only complaint about my hair in all these years so I can't complain.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've read to the end...lots to catch up with. Gwen, hugs. Margaret, love the stories of the little ones. 

Today my "baby" turns 27. I had to do the math as that did not seem right! I made her a peanut butter pie. We're waiting for it to chill. Ahab decided to be a pip today and wasn't minding well. So took him outside and let him wear himself out. I washed the dog sweaters so they are ready to go. I realized it's going to be difficult for DD and me to go anywhere together for a while as the pup can't be left alone for any length until he's better trained. I'm working on socializing Merlin...stubborn old coot! He's got it in his head now that he has to protect Miss Tiff, apparently, though she seems to want to play with Ahab. It's an interesting dynamic at the moment. 

Kaye Jo, the steps look challenging for sure but worth it. I'm sure it will be a great trip.

Tired tonight and don't feel I did any more than usual. Guess I just need a recharge. I've been knitting a hat as I needed something simple to take to the doc's office while waiting for him. The doc says his eyes are OK for now and come back in six months. I still haven't made my appointment but will. 

Going to knit a bit and eat pie. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'd love it if my hair would go white rather than grey. But that is my only complaint about my hair in all these years so I can't complain.


I'm hoping mine goes white like my daddy's. It's about sixty percent gray/white now. I stopped coloring it a while back but it hasn't all grown out yet. I trim about a half inch every month.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've read to the end...lots to catch up with. Gwen, hugs. Margaret, love the stories of the little ones.
> 
> Today my "baby" turns 27. I had to do the math as that did not seem right! I made her a peanut butter pie. We're waiting for it to chill. Ahab decided to be a pip today and wasn't minding well. So took him outside and let him wear himself out. I washed the dog sweaters so they are ready to go. I realized it's going to be difficult for DD and me to go anywhere together for a while as the pup can't be left alone for any length until he's better trained. I'm working on socializing Merlin...stubborn old coot! He's got it in his head now that he has to protect Miss Tiff, apparently, though she seems to want to play with Ahab. It's an interesting dynamic at the moment.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday to your Baby. You need to send a piece of the pie to Sam.
Sure does sound interesting with the 3 of them :sm02: The dog is a bit of a bind isn't he? Doesn't make him less loved of course.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'd love it if my hair would go white rather than grey. But that is my only complaint about my hair in all these years so I can't complain.


So would I, but I have my mother's hair colour and hers was grey white, until she passed at 84. So I know how mine will be. I wanted my dads black hair but got mums brown instead, with a natural blonde streak on one side, which we inherited from her maternal grandmother, spanning 4 generations from old photos.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Is mold spelt wrong or is it one of the differences in spelling between English and US English? We spell it mould. Gold is pronounced like mould so makes sense- but since when was reliable in getting English spelling right?


No, that's one of the differences between English and English. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> As long s it comes back out without breaking the lovely frog. And how appropriate to use a frog for yarn related things :sm02:


 :sm04: It has a lovely big stopper in the bottom.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It's so important that extra-curricular activities are based on what the child enjoys not what the parents think they should be doing. Well I think so. Especially at such a young age.


Took about 2 years before Bronwen accepted it just was not working out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok everybody, the 15th is coming up so quickly. I'm pretty sure about the citizenship test now, if my mind doesn't go blank. That happens even when I'm not nervous, so over preparing for test so that I can account for nerves. I have to watch not answering too quickly or I might mix things up with questions that are similar, but actually quite different. Interview is what I'm most nervous about, so I will be sure and let you know how things go. I got a room in a hotel in Buffalo, walking distance to the government building but won't get there till around midnight as DH has a concert. We both have problems driving at night but what can you do.
> 
> TNS, so glad to hear from you. It's not easy when your DH is working in England and traveling all over the world. Sad to hear about DD, but hoping it will be a good move in her life. Thanks to Julie for keeping in touch with so many of us.


I'm sorry you are still so weak rest up as much as you can. I'm glad you got a room, even if you will be arriving late. I know you will do great, and will soon have your US citizenship! Just imagine all of us surrounding you with love and encouragement so you won't be nervous anymore.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maybe they should make sleeping bags with legs? I hate them as well- I like to bend up one knee and no room in them for that. Wonder if a onsie made with sleeping bag materials would work?


Lol! That might work!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds like you have done a cheap job at mucking up two computers. That could have been so expensive to fix just one.


I did, and it sure could have been so expensive.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Pups & ceramics look great. I need to get Sydney de-shedded again; his fur is piling up around the house again. Still waiting on the plumber to arrive and begin the repair work; yesterday it rained so obviously couldn't begin work. Had a call from my sister this morning needing help. She fell last night and may have broken her shoulder and she had me take her to urgent orthopedic care. I called her daughter and my niece met us there. Haven't heard anything else as of yet. Sister also let me know she is going to a neurologist and they suspect possible dementia starting with her. I had suspected as much as her communication is showing some symptoms. Prayers appreciated. Off to knit. TTYL


Prayers sent. I'm glad she is seeing someone for it. Hugs for you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH was rolling his eyes at me looking through the bags, why would you need more, he asks?????


Your response was? Does he need another motorcycle? Or whatever he likes.... fishing gear, ect. :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm04: It has a lovely big stopper in the bottom.


The ones with the slit in the top and no stopper are pretty stupid and useless.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Am I reading that right. -40 degrees. That is arctic type temps. My goodness! You sure do get the coldest temps Bonnie. I know you know how to deal with it and I hope you don't have crazy young people like we do that go out unprepared for the cold, in shorts and no proper covering. If their car ever broke down they could be in life=threatening situations.
> 
> Re: wedding gowns. I'd never fit into what I wore. We eloped, so I just wore a nice dress that I had. I weigh about 50 lbs. more than when I delivered our son. I had bought a wedding gown second hand but his parents wanted us to wait a year and since we were taught not to do anything before marriage we couldn't wait a year. Aaaaah youth. Now I would wait, but wisdom came too late and after the fact.


I can't believe the kids (and their parents) that don't wear a coat in the winter around us! I have preached to the kids since they were little to wear appropriate clothing and carry a blanket, ect., in the car. My dad plowed snow for the county, and even at 22 I wasn't allowed to go to work one morning unless he took me before he went in. My kids learned by example. Damien hates wearing coats as he is so warm all the time. I got after him one day, and now he may not wear it, but does take it with him. And my gas tank never goes below a 1/4 tank.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, stairs, and I do mean a lot of them, these photos don't do the amount justice, as I think there are like 300 each set and they are steep. About killed me the first time, I haven't done it a second.


Wow! And I thought the 388 at Watkins Glen was bad! I wouldn't do it a second time if I were you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Took about 2 years before Bronwen accepted it just was not working out.


The line between guiding them in directions you want and trying to force them into them can be very fine. If they aren't encouraged to try new things they won't grow but if they are not at all interested then pointless and unfair to continue. But if a child has been doing something and loving it but then decides it is all to hard how do you know whether to insist they keep going or allow them to stop.
Looking back it is funny but David insisted that Maryanne had singing lessons through the school-and even I know she can't sing and wasn't interested. Anyway after we got her report at the end of one term and the teacher said as Maryanne hasn't been to any lessons I have nothing to report I cancelled them. And David was angry! not at her for not going but me for cancelling them so we didn't need to pay for her not going. Don't know why he thought she was any more likely to go the next term.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Not really. I go to the surgeon every 2 months right now and each time, they take photos of both my eyes. The doctor checks to see if there are any leaks. My left one has had a leak and it looks like it might leak again so he wants to do the injection before it starts. He's also concerned that it might move to my right eye but as of now, it's okay. After the injection, I will see him once a month for a year and then if all is still okay, I'll go back to once every 2 months. Hopefully, this injection will take me through a year.


I hope this is the last one for you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I don't know if he would change it for extreme weather conditions but I'm not willing to try.


I would ask for future reference just in case.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from my niece and my sister has torn her rotator cuff. She will have a MRI next Wed. to determine if surgery will be required.
> She can't drive and they have immobilized her arm & shoulder. I will be going over to her home every morning to give her one cat it's insulin shot and another one pills since she needs to be able to use both hands & arms to do so. She lives about 5 miles from us.
> Hoping surgery won't be necessary.


I don't know if that's good or bad. If she needs surgery you might want to mention to your niece that the dr needs to be told before hand about the possibility of dementia. Hope she will do her exercises when the time comes. I'm glad you are close enough to help.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> So glad you found the time to drop in! It is always a pleasure to talk with you Lin! I love my 2 cents a minute calling card!


Glad you could check in, Lin. Julie I'm glad you have that card!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I used to dye mine fair, although I suppose the term is to bleach it. Having been a natural blond, but the last time I did that was at about 20, when the hairdresser really botched it, and I decided never again. I do enjoy going to the hairdresser though for a shampoo.


And I dislike the hairdressers so much that at the moment my hair is long simply because I dont like going . I have it tied up in a top knot or a braid and just snipped my fringe because it was too long definitely need to get it cut although have had people say it looks good tied up .


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just bought 10 new bobbins for my sewing machine- it will be great not having to wind off the old colour all the time- I wonder if I will track down the missing bobbins now? But after three years of looking I think that is unlikely.


That's good. Hope you do find them, though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I made it to the top of Mt Sinai by taking a camel 3/4 of the way up. Wouldn't have made it if needed to walk. Camels only go that far and don't take people back down. Not sure why they don't take them down. Maybe too steep? Fortunately it is uphill I have trouble with.
> Not sure how an 80 year old Moses did it- and not just once either.


I don't mind the trip down, it's the trip back up that's a killer, I'd love to have a camel, horse, burro, winch...LOL
Well, Moses' 80 yrs wasn't the same as our 80 years, so he probably did okay. lol Besides, he was in much better shape all around to start with. :sm04:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lol I just read this on fb


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've really missed not being able to compare the girls baby photos with the kiddies now.
> Talking of kiddies. E had her second ballet 'lesson' yesterday. Loved it even more than the first one. An example of how relaxed it is that we have a photo of her having run over to give Gordon a kiss and cuddle during the lesson. Sounds perfect for a music loving 26 month old. Encouraging something she has loved since very young but not pushing. Far too young to be pushed IMHO. And that is why Vicky choose this class (good that it is on a day she doesn't work).


Awe!!! It's great that she's enjoying it so much! 
It's great that it's really geared to the young ones just having fun with movement in music.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

angelam said:


> Well, I have to admit defeat. I cannot get the ribbing on the sweater I was making to come right when joining sleeves to body. I got some clarification from Purl Soho which seemed to help at first but then all went pear shaped again so I've decided to frog the lot and use the yarn for another pattern. I knit for relaxation and something to do when watching TV, this was giving me nothing but grief!


 :sm03:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've read to the end...lots to catch up with. Gwen, hugs. Margaret, love the stories of the little ones.
> 
> Today my "baby" turns 27. I had to do the math as that did not seem right! I made her a peanut butter pie. We're waiting for it to chill. Ahab decided to be a pip today and wasn't minding well. So took him outside and let him wear himself out. I washed the dog sweaters so they are ready to go. I realized it's going to be difficult for DD and me to go anywhere together for a while as the pup can't be left alone for any length until he's better trained. I'm working on socializing Merlin...stubborn old coot! He's got it in his head now that he has to protect Miss Tiff, apparently, though she seems to want to play with Ahab. It's an interesting dynamic at the moment.
> 
> ...


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! I hope you DD had a great day. 
They were, but I'm not sure they are worth a second trip up them after going down. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> The ones with the slit in the top and no stopper are pretty stupid and useless.


I agree with that!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Wow! And I thought the 388 at Watkins Glen was bad! I wouldn't do it a second time if I were you.


LOL! I think I'm in agreement with you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I was expecting to be staying with my Mum by now. But the work on the house is not happening yet and a brother who has just returned from India and is currently jobless and homeless is there. DB has bought back some unfriendly little bugs with him- yes another one of us with gut issues. But his started on his way home and has not yet abated (started 25 January). Is on antibiotics currently. 
So figure Mum doesn't need 2 of us long term down there so will wait and see what he is doing. If his boss can't guarantee work soon then will need to look at finding another job but has been too unwell this week to do so. I knowing what I was like Wednesday I can well sympathise. At least being single with no dependents and no house he is tied too he can go anyway.
Going down tomorrow for the day- it is his birthday and he is usually not here the siblings are heading down to celebrate with him . Well actually his is Sunday, Saturday would have been our youngest sisters.
Mum's knee is also playing up and she has been walking with a stick. SHe will have second thoughts about going away in January if this keeps up. Last year while she was away was when the first symptoms of the uterine cancer showed up. another DB with chronic issues impacting his ability to manage his daily life is currently the most able of them down there! So had a good laugh about this.
SO maybe will get more idea tomorrow as to what I am doing.

I found another lovely looking pattern that I think will look nice in the yarn that wants to be spiders.And then I can keep the spiders for a pair of socks for Maryanne- I'm sure one of her club yarns this year will suit them and she will be happy to wear them.
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gothic-arches-2 The yellow pair are a very similar colour to my yarn. Think these came from the link you sent me a couple of months ago Tami. Some lovely patterns have come up there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> The line between guiding them in directions you want and trying to force them into them can be very fine. If they aren't encouraged to try new things they won't grow but if they are not at all interested then pointless and unfair to continue. But if a child has been doing something and loving it but then decides it is all to hard how do you know whether to insist they keep going or allow them to stop.
> Looking back it is funny but David insisted that Maryanne had singing lessons through the school-and even I know she can't sing and wasn't interested. Anyway after we got her report at the end of one term and the teacher said as Maryanne hasn't been to any lessons I have nothing to report I cancelled them. And David was angry! not at her for not going but me for cancelling them so we didn't need to pay for her not going. Don't know why he thought she was any more likely to go the next term.


LOL! I'd have cancelled them too, no sense paying for something that they are obviously not going to participate in.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Is mold spelt wrong or is it one of the differences in spelling between English and US English? We spell it mould. Gold is pronounced like mould so makes sense- but since when was reliable in getting English spelling right?


That's the way we spell it here. No U.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've really missed not being able to compare the girls baby photos with the kiddies now.
> Talking of kiddies. E had her second ballet 'lesson' yesterday. Loved it even more than the first one. An example of how relaxed it is that we have a photo of her having run over to give Gordon a kiss and cuddle during the lesson. Sounds perfect for a music loving 26 month old. Encouraging something she has loved since very young but not pushing. Far too young to be pushed IMHO. And that is why Vicky choose this class (good that it is on a day she doesn't work).


I'm glad E loves her lessons ( and her baby brother!)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Glad you could check in, Lin. Julie I'm glad you have that card!


I agree! Julies card comes in handy.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'd love it if my hair would go white rather than grey. But that is my only complaint about my hair in all these years so I can't complain.


The front of mine is white but the back is quite salt and pepper. I wish all of it was White. I used to dye mine but stopped 5-6 years ago when I lost so much of it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've read to the end...lots to catch up with. Gwen, hugs. Margaret, love the stories of the little ones.
> 
> Today my "baby" turns 27. I had to do the math as that did not seem right! I made her a peanut butter pie. We're waiting for it to chill. Ahab decided to be a pip today and wasn't minding well. So took him outside and let him wear himself out. I washed the dog sweaters so they are ready to go. I realized it's going to be difficult for DD and me to go anywhere together for a while as the pup can't be left alone for any length until he's better trained. I'm working on socializing Merlin...stubborn old coot! He's got it in his head now that he has to protect Miss Tiff, apparently, though she seems to want to play with Ahab. It's an interesting dynamic at the moment.
> 
> ...


Can you crate Ahab? Good the eyes are doing good. Hope you rest well tonight.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And I dislike the hairdressers so much that at the moment my hair is long simply because I dont like going . I have it tied up in a top knot or a braid and just snipped my fringe because it was too long definitely need to get it cut although have had people say it looks good tied up .


I have mine long partly becuase I didn't get to the hairdresser. But have now decided that for summer it either needs to be really short- off my neck (like Vicky has just done. Saw her at the cricket and thought she looked different, then got behind her. Your hair has disappeared I said. Wondered how long it would take you to notice. Well I pointed out it could have just been tied back. After all she has a son who pulls at hair-unlike his sister who didn't), or wear it long enough to tie up off my neck. Usually I tie the top of my hair back and that way I can just grab my hair and twist it to stay up with nothing else needed so works just as well as short.

Well I'm off to knit some of a mystery sock I'm working on- and would you believe it has some cables in it! Might have found that the same way as the gothic arches sock I suspect! So it's dangerous Tami :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I think I'm in agreement with you.


Well, I do have to admit that when I did it 2 years ago, it was the second time I had done it. The first time was in 1980!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was expecting to be staying with my Mum by now. But the work on the house is not happening yet and a brother who has just returned from India and is currently jobless and homeless is there. DB has bought back some unfriendly little bugs with him- yes another one of us with gut issues. But his started on his way home and has not yet abated (started 25 January). Is on antibiotics currently.
> So figure Mum doesn't need 2 of us long term down there so will wait and see what he is doing. If his boss can't guarantee work soon then will need to look at finding another job but has been too unwell this week to do so. I knowing what I was like Wednesday I can well sympathise. At least being single with no dependents and no house he is tied too he can go anyway.
> Going down tomorrow for the day- it is his birthday and he is usually not here the siblings are heading down to celebrate with him . Well actually his is Sunday, Saturday would have been our youngest sisters.
> Mum's knee is also playing up and she has been walking with a stick. SHe will have second thoughts about going away in January if this keeps up. Last year while she was away was when the first symptoms of the uterine cancer showed up. another DB with chronic issues impacting his ability to manage his daily life is currently the most able of them down there! So had a good laugh about this.
> ...


Oh dear, I hope that your mom knee starts to feel fine, and that your DB starts to feel much better too. 
I like that pattern, I now have it in my library. 
Good idea to save the spiders for Maryanne. :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was expecting to be staying with my Mum by now. But the work on the house is not happening yet and a brother who has just returned from India and is currently jobless and homeless is there. DB has bought back some unfriendly little bugs with him- yes another one of us with gut issues. But his started on his way home and has not yet abated (started 25 January). Is on antibiotics currently.
> So figure Mum doesn't need 2 of us long term down there so will wait and see what he is doing. If his boss can't guarantee work soon then will need to look at finding another job but has been too unwell this week to do so. I knowing what I was like Wednesday I can well sympathise. At least being single with no dependents and no house he is tied too he can go anyway.
> Going down tomorrow for the day- it is his birthday and he is usually not here the siblings are heading down to celebrate with him . Well actually his is Sunday, Saturday would have been our youngest sisters.
> Mum's knee is also playing up and she has been walking with a stick. SHe will have second thoughts about going away in January if this keeps up. Last year while she was away was when the first symptoms of the uterine cancer showed up. another DB with chronic issues impacting his ability to manage his daily life is currently the most able of them down there! So had a good laugh about this.
> ...


Those are pretty. Sending good thoughts for your mom and brothers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I have mine long partly becuase I didn't get to the hairdresser. But have now decided that for summer it either needs to be really short- off my neck (like Vicky has just done. Saw her at the cricket and thought she looked different, then got behind her. Your hair has disappeared I said. Wondered how long it would take you to notice. Well I pointed out it could have just been tied back. After all she has a son who pulls at hair-unlike his sister who didn't), or wear it long enough to tie up off my neck. Usually I tie the top of my hair back and that way I can just grab my hair and twist it to stay up with nothing else needed so works just as well as short.
> 
> Well I'm off to knit some of a mystery sock I'm working on- and would you believe it has some cables in it! Might have found that the same way as the gothic arches sock I suspect! So it's dangerous Tami :sm02:


???? Sorry! But glad I could help ????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Can you crate Ahab? Good the eyes are doing good. Hope you rest well tonight.


Not yet. He's not trained for it at this point.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Not yet. He's not trained for it at this point.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 89


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I do have to admit that when I did it 2 years ago, it was the second time I had done it. The first time was in 1980!


Lol! At least you left a 36 yr gap in there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she does have a job waiting tables. we have neither bus nor taxi - maybe a taxi - i'm not sure - but school is twelve miles each way - not sure the taxi would take her that far. as far as a bike - we have too much snow of the ground - plus you can't bike on the freeway and that is the road she takes to school. it is what it is - if she was going to tinora i would have let her take the school bus. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Sorry Sam but I wouldnt help her by becoming her personnel taxi , maybe drop her off at the nearest bus stop or a bike .
> How will she manage money wise if she moves out ?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

handsome couple. great picture. --- sam



Fan said:


> 21st November 1970.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is great sonja - very funny. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Lol I just read this on fb


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it was partially because she smarted off to him - not once but twice. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, has she gotten speeding tickets before, that the judge took her license? Seems excessive if it's just the first offense. One day, she'll figure it out and realize that she has a good family that loves her and wish she had realized it much sooner.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we spell it mold. --- sam



darowil said:


> Is mold spelt wrong or is it one of the differences in spelling between English and US English? We spell it mould. Gold is pronounced like mould so makes sense- but since when was reliable in getting English spelling right?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think her fine including court costs was $100 and she paid it. --- sam



darowil said:


> If she learns then it is worth it for the hassles for Heidi but what a pain for Heidi otherwise. Did she get a fine as well? If so who paid it?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think it was partially because she smarted off to him - not once but twice. --- sam


Ooh, that's what I thought had done it, good on him, she deserved to lose it if she can't be respectful. 
I doubt it will change anything, but at least it's letting her know she can't just thumb her nose at the law, and set an example for the other kids in the area that it can happen to them too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think her fine including court costs was $100 and she paid it. --- sam


We had a magistrate in Texas, that handled juveniles, truancy, bad behavior... anyway, if the girls gave him a hard time or had attitude, he gave them community service and made them serve it at the pig farm, he figured one stint at the pig farm would transform anyone that was going to change, otherwise there was no hope for them.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! At least you left a 36 yr gap in there.


???? Yes. I figured I'd only go a little way, then go back down. I took my cane and between that, hand holds and lots of rests, we made it. Thankfully they had a shuttle back down. I couldn't have gone down backwards, and that's the only way I can do more than s few steps. I know I won't do it again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think it was partially because she smarted off to him - not once but twice. --- sam


 :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, that's what I thought had done it, good on him, she deserved to lose it if she can't be respectful.
> I doubt it will change anything, but at least it's letting her know she can't just thumb her nose at the law, and set an example for the other kids in the area that it can happen to them too.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> ???? Yes. I figured I'd only go a little way, then go back down. I took my cane and between that, hand holds and lots of rests, we made it. Thankfully they had a shuttle back down. I couldn't have gone down backwards, and that's the only way I can do more than s few steps. I know I won't do it again.


I do take my walking sticks, they help. Good they had the shuttle.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well my lovelies, I'm off to bed, I'll see you all in the morning. Sweet dreams!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, I hope that your mom knee starts to feel fine, and that your DB starts to feel much better too.
> I like that pattern, I now have it in my library.
> Good idea to save the spiders for Maryanne. :sm24:


Didn't I comment on enabling each other recently?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> ???? Sorry! But glad I could help ????


 :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think it was partially because she smarted off to him - not once but twice. --- sam


Stupid girl. Or should be a bit more polite and say Not the smartest thing to do?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think her fine including court costs was $100 and she paid it. --- sam


Hopefully hitting the hip pocket will have an impact even if no license doesn't.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

either one is acceptable. --- sam



darowil said:


> Stupid girl. Or should be a bit more polite and say Not the smartest thing to do?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, she does live on her own. I'm about 5 miles from her and her DD is about 12-15. Her son is several hours away (5 or 6).
> I just came from her house. I took her a bed rest pillow (used to call them a bed husband) because she is in so much pain when she tries to lean back; it seemed to help some as it kept her more upright. She says she only comfortable standing or sitting upright and hasn't had any sleep. I also took her a therputic grade cold pack. I talked to her DD after I got home and she said her mom (my sister)
> was saying some crazy sh** to the doctor about not taking anything for pain because of her addictive personality which she does not have; her DD made sure the doctor knew her mom wasn't making sense. They finally got her convinced that she should at least take the pain meds when she goes to bed. I let my niece know I'd be over there first thing tomorrow morning. I truly appreciate the concern and prayers expressed by folks here. She is will be 72 this coming summer; 7 years older than me.


Difficult times ahead for you and her DD if she won't take anything for the pain. Does she have a comfortable upright chair that she may be able to sleep in for a while until she can lie down more comfortably?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Is mold spelt wrong or is it one of the differences in spelling between English and US English? We spell it mould. Gold is pronounced like mould so makes sense- but since when was reliable in getting English spelling right?


I think mold is the US spelling, we spell it mould. Like color and colour, it's the difference between American english and English english.......if you see what I mean! 
:sm06: :sm09:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> I made it to the top of Mt Sinai by taking a camel 3/4 of the way up. Wouldn't have made it if needed to walk. Camels only go that far and don't take people back down. Not sure why they don't take them down. Maybe too steep? Fortunately it is uphill I have trouble with.
> Not sure how an 80 year old Moses did it- and not just once either.


I did that camel trip up Mt Sinai too. Fortunately (?) my camel brought me down as well, but it was such an uncomfortable ride down. By the time I got off at the bottom I could hardly walk and felt like I'd just given birth to twins - both at the same time! :sm06: :sm06: But worth it for the view from the top.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Difficult times ahead for you and her DD if she won't take anything for the pain. Does she have a comfortable upright chair that she may be able to sleep in for a while until she can lie down more comfortably?


And if she does take the pain killers will she be able to remember what she has taken? So she does take enough but not too many?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> I did that camel trip up Mt Sinai too. Fortunately (?) my camel brought me down as well, but it was such an uncomfortable ride down. By the time I got off at the bottom I could hardly walk and felt like I'd just given birth to twins - both at the same time! :sm06: :sm06: But worth it for the view from the top.


I wondered if that might be why they don't use them to take people down. Found the camel OK going up and walking down fine. Sounds like I was better walking down anyway. And yes a well worth while trip. And I like being to add camel to my means of transport used (rather than just being walked around one at the pyramids or parts of the outback here. Or even some of our beaches).


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think it was partially because she smarted off to him - not once but twice. --- sam


That girl really doesn't like authority does she!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> I think mold is the US spelling, we spell it mould. Like color and colour, it's the difference between American english and English english.......if you see what I mean!
> :sm06: :sm09:


Divided by a common language! :sm02:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok everybody, the 15th is coming up so quickly. I'm pretty sure about the citizenship test now, if my mind doesn't go blank. That happens even when I'm not nervous, so over preparing for test so that I can account for nerves. I have to watch not answering too quickly or I might mix things up with questions that are similar, but actually quite different. Interview is what I'm most nervous about, so I will be sure and let you know how things go. I got a room in a hotel in Buffalo, walking distance to the government building but won't get there till around midnight as DH has a concert. We both have problems driving at night but what can you do.
> 
> TNS, so glad to hear from you. It's not easy when your DH is working in England and traveling all over the world. Sad to hear about DD, but hoping it will be a good move in her life. Thanks to Julie for keeping in touch with so many of us.


All the very best for the 15th. I am sure you will do great. :sm11:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Woke this morning to find my iPad has "died"! Completely unresponsive and I'm now (for the 1st time) using my phone...which is just about to run out of charge! :sm16: Going to be one of those days!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Divided by a common language! :sm02:


 And Scottish english is a whole new language! :sm16:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, so sorry to hear about your sister. The shoulder is bad but the other diagnosis is heartbreaking. Hugs for you and prayers on their way.


From me too. Hugs.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Woke this morning to find my iPad has "died"! Completely unresponsive and I'm now (for the 1st time) using my phone...which is just about to run out of charge! :sm16: Going to be one of those days!


I had a similar problem with my laptop. I took the battery off and put it back again...eh voila! I've done that a couple of times in the past and it always seems to work (so far).


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, they run around here like that too. The other night there were 2 girls at the wildlife banquet in mini dresses that almost didint cover their nether regions & sleeveless too????not sure how they managed in the -35. & probably didint even have warm clothes in the vehicle. I've heard the high incidence of MS type diseases here is due to damage from people not dressing properly in the cold. Saskatchewan has the highest incidence in the world per capita


 :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, stairs, and I do mean a lot of them, these photos don't do the amount justice, as I think there are like 300 each set and they are steep. About killed me the first time, I haven't done it a second.


Wow, amazing photos, I dont think I could cope with that many stairs and I wouldnt go too far up anyway as I am too scared of heights. :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Yes, I was 10........not really! However I was only 20 (DH was 25) so probably do count as a child bride going by nowadays marriage ages.


Lovely! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> This was just a 24 hour bug which left me really tired and drained yesterday. Seem to be fine today. Thinking I should get out soon for a bit of a walk as it is already 30 (86) at 8.30am. Heading for 39 again today. I'm so glad I live in an area where 3 or 4 days of 100 is hot and not almost every day up there.
> 
> We were meant to have an electrician come today but he rang and cancelled. I was expecting that- imagine how hot it would be in the roof? Coming Monday instead. Should then have an oven, hot plates and microwave in the kitchen. Everything I need in a kitchen- except cupboards to put everything in! or free space to put the table (kitchen/dining)


Woo hoo, a working kitchen...nearly. And cupboards are overrated anyway.... LOL. :sm24: :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> 21st November 1970.


 :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> The line between guiding them in directions you want and trying to force them into them can be very fine. If they aren't encouraged to try new things they won't grow but if they are not at all interested then pointless and unfair to continue. But if a child has been doing something and loving it but then decides it is all to hard how do you know whether to insist they keep going or allow them to stop.
> Looking back it is funny but David insisted that Maryanne had singing lessons through the school-and even I know she can't sing and wasn't interested. Anyway after we got her report at the end of one term and the teacher said as Maryanne hasn't been to any lessons I have nothing to report I cancelled them. And David was angry! not at her for not going but me for cancelling them so we didn't need to pay for her not going. Don't know why he thought she was any more likely to go the next term.


mmm, must have had a bit of a bee in his bonnet for some unknown reason. This is why I like the Waldorf system of schooling where so much is just curriculum - gives the child a chance to experience things without too much pressure IMO. I know it fostered Mwyffanwy's musicality, and that I could never have afforded private lessons. I worked at the school, in lieu of being able to pay the fees.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Glad you could check in, Lin. Julie I'm glad you have that card!


 :sm24: It is a real boon!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And I dislike the hairdressers so much that at the moment my hair is long simply because I dont like going . I have it tied up in a top knot or a braid and just snipped my fringe because it was too long definitely need to get it cut although have had people say it looks good tied up .


I wonder what it is that you dislike so much, Sonja!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's good. Hope you do find them, though.


I have one major heap where they could be lurking- but it is highly unlikely! The bobbins should turn up on Monday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> mmm, must have had a bit of a bee in his bonnet for some unknown reason. This is why I like the Waldorf system of schooling where so much is just curriculum - gives the child a chance to experience things without too much pressure IMO. I know it fostered Mwyffanwy's musicality, and that I could never have afforded private lessons. I worked at the school, in lieu of being able to pay the fees.


It would never have worked for Maryanne.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I was expecting to be staying with my Mum by now. But the work on the house is not happening yet and a brother who has just returned from India and is currently jobless and homeless is there. DB has bought back some unfriendly little bugs with him- yes another one of us with gut issues. But his started on his way home and has not yet abated (started 25 January). Is on antibiotics currently.
> So figure Mum doesn't need 2 of us long term down there so will wait and see what he is doing. If his boss can't guarantee work soon then will need to look at finding another job but has been too unwell this week to do so. I knowing what I was like Wednesday I can well sympathise. At least being single with no dependents and no house he is tied too he can go anyway.
> Going down tomorrow for the day- it is his birthday and he is usually not here the siblings are heading down to celebrate with him . Well actually his is Sunday, Saturday would have been our youngest sisters.
> Mum's knee is also playing up and she has been walking with a stick. SHe will have second thoughts about going away in January if this keeps up. Last year while she was away was when the first symptoms of the uterine cancer showed up. another DB with chronic issues impacting his ability to manage his daily life is currently the most able of them down there! So had a good laugh about this.
> ...


Thanks for the up-date Margaret- I am ready to take over the summary when you need me to.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I agree! Julies card comes in handy.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well I really need to get to bed, I am so tired. Thank goodness we havent been getting the extreme temperatures that Margaret has had this week, but it has been very humid day and night here for about 5 days., I am worn out with it. It's 20c here at 10.30 and 92% humidity. Only 1 more day of it as Sunday is to be only 22c.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> And Scottish english is a whole new language! :sm16:


As is Newzild, and Strine


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It would never have worked for Maryanne.


Her Aspergers brings in a whole new range of needs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I really need to get to bed, I am so tired. Thank goodness we havent been getting the extreme temperatures that Margaret has had this week, but it has been very humid day and night here for about 5 days., I am worn out with it. It's 20c here at 10.30 and 92% humidity. Only 1 more day of it as Sunday is to be only 22c.


We have had relatively cool temperatures this week, but it is supposed to be creeping back up around 27/8 next week, and wet- which inevitably means high humidity- it is so exhausting IMO! 
You have my full sympathies, Cathy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well I really need to get to bed, I am so tired. Thank goodness we havent been getting the extreme temperatures that Margaret has had this week, but it has been very humid day and night here for about 5 days., I am worn out with it. It's 20c here at 10.30 and 92% humidity. Only 1 more day of it as Sunday is to be only 22c.


Today was our 6th consecutive over 35 (95) and 3rd consecutive over 40 (104). Only 34 tomorrow- so if it is warmer will make a week over 35. Should be better after that, between 25 and 29 until next Friday is what they are saying currently. But then tomorrow was going to be 29 earlier this week! At least we don't have the humidity- only 28%, but it is still 32 (90) at 10.30pm. I'm comfortable in the airconditioning but the bed room will be hot, do have a fan which has been effective until now.

After sending the summary to Kate I am going to brave the heat of the rest of the house and head to bed. So talk to you tomorrow most likely. Will be going to the place Mum has rented for tomorrow so may not get on. Brothers birthday- even if he doesn't yet feel up to eating anything.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder what it is that you dislike so much, Sonja!?


Think its got something to do with personal space , Im very awkward when it comes to hugs and kisses , christmas/ new year is a grin and bear it time , although I am ok with children which is a good thing considering what I did for a living ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, my hair is very long also, as I hate the beauty parlor. For me, It is the chemical smells, need to chatter or gossip and time sitting still are all deterrents, not to mention costs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

School Snow day after several inches of snowfall..that would never have closed schools in the past.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I don't know if that's good or bad. If she needs surgery you might want to mention to your niece that the dr needs to be told before hand about the possibility of dementia. Hope she will do her exercises when the time comes. I'm glad you are close enough to help.


Sometimes anesthesia in those with dementia really accelerates the disease too. I don't know if there is a medical explanation but I've heard it several times


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> And Scottish english is a whole new language! :sm16:


It can be! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> Woke this morning to find my iPad has "died"! Completely unresponsive and I'm now (for the 1st time) using my phone...which is just about to run out of charge! :sm16: Going to be one of those days!


Took my iPad to DS#1 (he's an Bank IT man) and he got it working. Seemingly if you hold down the on/off switch and the start up switch at the same time (and for at least 30 seconds) it makes it re-boot and voila! I was having kittens as I keep my summary on a draft e-mail which I thought I could only access on my iPad - couldn't find it on my phone, but that could have just been me! However I found I could get it on the old laptop thankfully - I didn't fancy trawling through all the posts again from the start of this week, but for you lot I would have! Thanks to Julie too who immediately offered to post for me - trouble was I would have had nothing for her to post! - but anyway all's well that ends well and I've learnt another trick with the iPad - and passed it on to you. :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And I dislike the hairdressers so much that at the moment my hair is long simply because I dont like going . I have it tied up in a top knot or a braid and just snipped my fringe because it was too long definitely need to get it cut although have had people say it looks good tied up .


I don't mind going to the hairdresser but don't like when she cuts it too short, I always say don't take too much off but usually come out looking like I've been scalped.
I took the notion to change my hair style & not have it so short.  It's been cut around the ears for some time now & im trying to let that grow out but it may not make it, I have a natural cow lick on one side so I now have "wings" that are driving me nuts. Even when my hair was long I had a natural ringlet there????


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ok everybody, the 15th is coming up so quickly. I'm pretty sure about the citizenship test now, if my mind doesn't go blank. That happens even when I'm not nervous, so over preparing for test so that I can account for nerves. I have to watch not answering too quickly or I might mix things up with questions that are similar, but actually quite different. Interview is what I'm most nervous about, so I will be sure and let you know how things go. I got a room in a hotel in Buffalo, walking distance to the government building but won't get there till around midnight as DH has a concert. We both have problems driving at night but what can you do.
> 
> TNS, so glad to hear from you. It's not easy when your DH is working in England and traveling all over the world. Sad to hear about DD, but hoping it will be a good move in her life. Thanks to Julie for keeping in touch with so many of us.


You will do great! Just take a deep breath and stay calm! Easy for me to say since I'm not the one going through it ???? We are rooting for you!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't mind going to the hairdresser but don't like when she cuts it too short, I always say don't take too much off but usually come out looking like I've been scalped.
> I took the notion to change my hair style & not have it so short. It's been cut around the ears for some time now & im trying to let that grow out but it may not make it, I have a natural cow lick on one side so I now have "wings" that are driving me nuts. Even when my hair was long I had a natural ringlet there????


Mine's the same! I have bits that curl out at the back of my head too - what I would give for straight hair. In my teens and 20s when I wore it really long I would have killed for a pair of straightners like they have now - once even got my mum to iron it!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Maatje said:


> You will do great! Just take a deep breath and stay calm! Easy for me to say since I'm not the one going through it ???? We are rooting for you!


Indeed we are! Will be thinking about you on the 15th.❤


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have found recently that I can't drink certain wines at all. There are a couple of sweet fizzy ones that don't bother me but my friend drinks the more expensive wines, which I really don't like, anyway she said, just taste it, I had less than a tablespoon & had a terrible headache within minutes. This is a recent development, I never drank much of those wines but only in the last year do. I get the almost instant headache. I'm glad you are better this morning.


Hmmm maybe that's what it was.... I have never drank a lot of wine, but do enjoy a bit of red once in a while. Never had issues with it before. At least not that it gives me headaches. Usually it keeps me from sleeping. I know, weird.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm with both Sonja and Joy on salons...don't like the smells or being touched by people I don't know, not to mention the expense. The first thing I'd always want to do after was go home and wash my hair! I just trim the ends myself once in a while and let it grow otherwise. Summer means ponytails most of the time. It works for me.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

budasha said:


> Not really. I go to the surgeon every 2 months right now and each time, they take photos of both my eyes. The doctor checks to see if there are any leaks. My left one has had a leak and it looks like it might leak again so he wants to do the injection before it starts. He's also concerned that it might move to my right eye but as of now, it's okay. After the injection, I will see him once a month for a year and then if all is still okay, I'll go back to once every 2 months. Hopefully, this injection will take me through a year.


What causes the leaks and how does the injection help? Sounds like a very painful procedure!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from my niece and my sister has torn her rotator cuff. She will have a MRI next Wed. to determine if surgery will be required.
> She can't drive and they have immobilized her arm & shoulder. I will be going over to her home every morning to give her one cat it's insulin shot and another one pills since she needs to be able to use both hands & arms to do so. She lives about 5 miles from us.
> Hoping surgery won't be necessary.


Good you can help but too bad re shoulder hope it heals quickly and with no complications. Is she older than you?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Daralene, you know we're all in your corner! You've got this! And you will be relaxing and celebrating this milestone soon.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Took my iPad to DS#1 (he's an Bank IT man) and he got it working. Seemingly if you hold down the on/off switch and the start up switch at the same time (and for at least 30 seconds) it makes it re-boot and voila! I was having kittens as I keep my summary on a draft e-mail which I thought I could only access on my iPad - couldn't find it on my phone, but that could have just been me! However I found I could get it on the old laptop thankfully - I didn't fancy trawling through all the posts again from the start of this week, but for you lot I would have! Thanks to Julie too who immediately offered to post for me - trouble was I would have had nothing for her to post! - but anyway all's well that ends well and I've learnt another trick with the iPad - and passed it on to you. :sm24:


My son did that to mine too and cleared a load of rubbish ( his words ) off it too , and it now works a lot better


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Fan said:


> Yes a mere child lol 22 years old!


Lovely photo! I was the same age....seems so young now doesn't it?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't mind going to the hairdresser but don't like when she cuts it too short, I always say don't take too much off but usually come out looking like I've been scalped.
> I took the notion to change my hair style & not have it so short. It's been cut around the ears for some time now & im trying to let that grow out but it may not make it, I have a natural cow lick on one side so I now have "wings" that are driving me nuts. Even when my hair was long I had a natural ringlet there????


That cow must have been busy as I have one of those cowlicks too , cannot have a straight cut fringe ,


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, she does live on her own. I'm about 5 miles from her and her DD is about 12-15. Her son is several hours away (5 or 6).
> I just came from her house. I took her a bed rest pillow (used to call them a bed husband) because she is in so much pain when she tries to lean back; it seemed to help some as it kept her more upright. She says she only comfortable standing or sitting upright and hasn't had any sleep. I also took her a therputic grade cold pack. I talked to her DD after I got home and she said her mom (my sister)
> was saying some crazy sh** to the doctor about not taking anything for pain because of her addictive personality which she does not have; her DD made sure the doctor knew her mom wasn't making sense. They finally got her convinced that she should at least take the pain meds when she goes to bed. I let my niece know I'd be over there first thing tomorrow morning. I truly appreciate the concern and prayers expressed by folks here. She is will be 72 this coming summer; 7 years older than me.


So sorry, sounds like a difficult situation.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Mine's the same! I have bits that curl out at the back of my head too - what I would give for straight hair. In my teens and 20s when I wore it really long I would have killed for a pair of straightners like they have now - once even got my mum to iron it!


And I have straight hair and always wished for a few curls like the rest of my family , then maybe I wouldnt have had to put up with the torture of rags or even worse the dreaded pipe cleaners


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> Is mold spelt wrong or is it one of the differences in spelling between English and US English? We spell it mould. Gold is pronounced like mould so makes sense- but since when was reliable in getting English spelling right?


Yes the difference between American and English spelling, just like color/color and gray/grey. Used to trip me up when we first moved to the states.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Daralene , just sending my positive wishes and a warm encouraging hug for you on this big day along with all the other KTPers. You are a smart competent woman and all will be well. Sniff a little peppermint essential oil just before the test.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm with both Sonja and Joy on salons...don't like the smells or being touched by people I don't know, not to mention the expense. The first thing I'd always want to do after was go home and wash my hair! I just trim the ends myself once in a while and let it grow otherwise. Summer means ponytails most of the time. It works for me.


I used to come out looking like I had a Dolly Parton wig on and rush straight home and wash it , think I will be like you and do ponytails this summer see how it goes


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> I made it to the top of Mt Sinai by taking a camel 3/4 of the way up. Wouldn't have made it if needed to walk. Camels only go that far and don't take people back down. Not sure why they don't take them down. Maybe too steep? Fortunately it is uphill I have trouble with.
> Not sure how an 80 year old Moses did it- and not just once either.


Ahhhh, but he had been walking for 40 years! ???? Plenty of getting into shape!


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

darowil said:


> I dyed mine once when I started going grey, decided it was too much hassle. After my sister dyed hers for ages and then stopped and looked like she went grey overnight I was actually glad I hadn't dyed mine. I did put a rinse in for Vicky's wedding. But greyer now so don't think I would bother- then I was neither brown or grey.


Never have dyed mine so salt and pepper now. I have a friend who has beautiful white hair, stunning actually. I hope mine goes that way....I was blond as a child but gradually became a very dark brown.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, your garden is going to look great next summer with all those cute ceramics. We've been near Yellowstone several times but I've not convinced the guys to go there, they always say it will be too busy????
> 
> Sam, some more great recipes, thanks for sharing.
> 
> ...


Great that you were able to snag some quilting material. When I moved, I got rid of all my quilting materials and am sorry now but I kept my frame.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> Never have dyed mine so salt and pepper now. I have a friend who has beautiful white hair, stunning actually. I hope mine goes that way....I was blond as a child but gradually became a very dark brown.


I was blonde too , now its like a light toffee colour, and Im just starting to get grey little strands near my ears


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-523490-1.html

Some very interesting patterns - go up to the menu and you'll find a drop box allowing for selection of patterns from 1930's through 1970's. Some very interesting patterns and some that I may want to make. Has anyone used a vintage pattern? Did you have to change the sizing? I guess I'll answer my own question when I do the swatch.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Didn't I comment on enabling each other recently?


 :sm23: We each do our part! LOL!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Stupid girl. Or should be a bit more polite and say Not the smartest thing to do?


No, I'd say stupid girl is pretty much it, sorry Sam.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Woke this morning to find my iPad has "died"! Completely unresponsive and I'm now (for the 1st time) using my phone...which is just about to run out of charge! :sm16: Going to be one of those days!


Oh no!!! Hopefully it's an easy fix, or an inexpensive battery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow, amazing photos, I dont think I could cope with that many stairs and I wouldnt go too far up anyway as I am too scared of heights. :sm09:


You actually start at the top, so you have to go down all those blasted stairs to see the falls, then climb all the way back up in order to get to the car, I'd just as soon get it a boat and float out. :sm12:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Took my iPad to DS#1 (he's an Bank IT man) and he got it working. Seemingly if you hold down the on/off switch and the start up switch at the same time (and for at least 30 seconds) it makes it re-boot and voila! I was having kittens as I keep my summary on a draft e-mail which I thought I could only access on my iPad - couldn't find it on my phone, but that could have just been me! However I found I could get it on the old laptop thankfully - I didn't fancy trawling through all the posts again from the start of this week, but for you lot I would have! Thanks to Julie too who immediately offered to post for me - trouble was I would have had nothing for her to post! - but anyway all's well that ends well and I've learnt another trick with the iPad - and passed it on to you. :sm24:


Great that he was able to fix it, what a relief!

Well, now that I'm caught up, I'm off to my cousins to help wife pack up her craft room, sheesh, this is going to be a long day. lol
See you all later, hopefully I'll make it home before David. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think its got something to do with personal space , Im very awkward when it comes to hugs and kisses , christmas/ new year is a grin and bear it time , although I am ok with children which is a good thing considering what I did for a living ????


Very understandable- the touching would not be welcome from a stranger.

Yes it is fortunate children are in a different category for you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, my hair is very long also, as I hate the beauty parlor. For me, It is the chemical smells, need to chatter or gossip and time sitting still are all deterrents, not to mention costs.


I don't like the smell of bleaches etc, but I do enjoy the scalp massage of the shampooing. My hair is long, but just because of the cost, and the habit hairdressers often have of trimming far too much off!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Took my iPad to DS#1 (he's an Bank IT man) and he got it working. Seemingly if you hold down the on/off switch and the start up switch at the same time (and for at least 30 seconds) it makes it re-boot and voila! I was having kittens as I keep my summary on a draft e-mail which I thought I could only access on my iPad - couldn't find it on my phone, but that could have just been me! However I found I could get it on the old laptop thankfully - I didn't fancy trawling through all the posts again from the start of this week, but for you lot I would have! Thanks to Julie too who immediately offered to post for me - trouble was I would have had nothing for her to post! - but anyway all's well that ends well and I've learnt another trick with the iPad - and passed it on to you. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Birthday treats for DGSâjs American Ninja Warrior party tomorrow. I made and frosted them yesterday morning so theyâd be dry enough to bag up. Iâm happy with how they turned out and even better the birthday boy thinks theyâre cool. I found a very good recipe Iâll use from now on. I used lemon flavoring instead of almond. 

I have red and blue frosting stains under my finger nails. Iâm not a very neat baker. Local bakery wanted $4 a cookie, not wrapped! 

I made up 17 bags.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cashmere, wishing you pass with flying colors.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Birthday treats for DGSâjs American Ninja Warrior party tomorrow. I made and frosted them yesterday morning so theyâd be dry enough to bag up. Iâm happy with how they turned out and even better the birthday boy thinks theyâre cool. I found a very good recipe Iâll use from now on. I used lemon flavoring instead of almond.
> 
> I have red and blue frosting stains under my finger nails. Iâm not a very neat baker. Local bakery wanted $4 a cookie, not wrapped!
> 
> I made up 17 bags.


Wow- very well done, Rookie!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Birthday treats for DGSâjs American Ninja Warrior party tomorrow. I made and frosted them yesterday morning so theyâd be dry enough to bag up. Iâm happy with how they turned out and even better the birthday boy thinks theyâre cool. I found a very good recipe Iâll use from now on. I used lemon flavoring instead of almond.
> 
> I have red and blue frosting stains under my finger nails. Iâm not a very neat baker. Local bakery wanted $4 a cookie, not wrapped!
> 
> I made up 17 bags.


Very professionally done! :sm24:

Happy Birthday for DGS.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Cashmere, wishing you pass with flying colors.


Thank you. I'm pretty confident about the test unless nerves make me go blank. Nervous about the interview. I will either be accepted or deported. Hoping I am able to represent myself well. I must remember to smile even though I am nervous.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Yes the difference between American and English spelling, just like color/color and gray/grey. Used to trip me up when we first moved to the states.


After we lived in Germany I found the confusion creeping in again. It's like learning German brought back the old spelling I had learned in Canada.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Very professionally done! :sm24:
> 
> Happy Birthday for DGS.


I think he likes his new comforter! Appears he needs new shades and curtains in his room also! Iâm happy to see him look small; heâs now at my shoulder height. Heâll surpass me by the time heâs a teenager.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. I'm pretty confident about the test unless nerves make me go blank. Nervous about the interview. I will either be accepted or deported. Hoping I am able to represent myself well. I must remember to smile even though I am nervous.


Is deportation really likely? It seems a bit extreme. Besides I thought Mr Trump wanted more people of your racial origins?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> Daralene , just sending my positive wishes and a warm encouraging hug for you on this big day along with all the other KTPers. You are a smart competent woman and all will be well. Sniff a little peppermint essential oil just before the test.


I will have to do that. Hmmmm, hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I used to come out looking like I had a Dolly Parton wig on and rush straight home and wash it , think I will be like you and do ponytails this summer see how it goes


I love my hairdresser. Best I have ever had but he is expensive. Price is not a guarantee, but he truly is an artist and loses all ingredients that are not cancer causing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think he likes his new comforter! Appears he needs new shades and curtains in his room also! Iâm happy to see him look small; heâs now at my shoulder height. Heâll surpass me by the time heâs a teenager.


First thing I noticed was the blind!!!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Maatje said:


> Ahhhh, but he had been walking for 40 years! ???? Plenty of getting into shape!


 :sm23: Put a smile on my face. Shows I'd better get out and start walking.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I was blonde too , now its like a light toffee colour, and Im just starting to get grey little strands near my ears


My son was blonde and now his hair is almost black. When my sister was visiting recently, her hair was almost black and I wondered why she colored it like that because she was a natural blonde and has the coloring for that. She smiled and told me that she wasn't coloring. It had changed naturally. I think if I went natural I would be gray but not the pretty one


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Took my iPad to DS#1 (he's an Bank IT man) and he got it working. Seemingly if you hold down the on/off switch and the start up switch at the same time (and for at least 30 seconds) it makes it re-boot and voila! I was having kittens as I keep my summary on a draft e-mail which I thought I could only access on my iPad - couldn't find it on my phone, but that could have just been me! However I found I could get it on the old laptop thankfully - I didn't fancy trawling through all the posts again from the start of this week, but for you lot I would have! Thanks to Julie too who immediately offered to post for me - trouble was I would have had nothing for her to post! - but anyway all's well that ends well and I've learnt another trick with the iPad - and passed it on to you. :sm24:


Oh Kate, what an awful feeling. Truthfully, if that ever happens, I would not expect you to go through everything again.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't mind going to the hairdresser but don't like when she cuts it too short, I always say don't take too much off but usually come out looking like I've been scalped.
> I took the notion to change my hair style & not have it so short. It's been cut around the ears for some time now & im trying to let that grow out but it may not make it, I have a natural cow lick on one side so I now have "wings" that are driving me nuts. Even when my hair was long I had a natural ringlet there????


I thought I had a bald spot but my hairdresser told me it is my cowlick and that I have 2 of them. Funny as I thought DGS#1 was the only one that I knew with a double cowlick.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm with Julie and Bonnie about not liking it when they take too much off. Ultimately a hairdresser should be pleasing us, not themselves.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Maatje said:


> You will do great! Just take a deep breath and stay calm! Easy for me to say since I'm not the one going through it ???? We are rooting for you!


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: Guess I will understand the olympic performers and their Olympic nerves. I keep thinking they have to pretend it is nothing different, but doing that is not as easy as it looks.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Indeed we are! Will be thinking about you on the 15th.❤


 :sm24: Thank you so much.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Daralene, you know we're all in your corner! You've got this! And you will be relaxing and celebrating this milestone soon.


 :sm02: :sm24: Thank you!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> First thing I noticed was the blind!!!!!!!


He's always been one to spend time watching out the window. When he was a toddler at at our house all day, many times I'd find him behind the blind watching birds, squirrels, rabbits, etc.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have had relatively cool temperatures this week, but it is supposed to be creeping back up around 27/8 next week, and wet- which inevitably means high humidity- it is so exhausting IMO!
> You have my full sympathies, Cathy.


You both have my sympathies. One thing about cold is we can dress warmly. Really hate driving in icy and or snowy weather though.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> All the very best for the 15th. I am sure you will do great. :sm11:


 :sm02: Thank you so much.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm with Julie and Bonnie about not liking it when they take too much off. Ultimately a hairdresser should be pleasing us, not themselves.


In my experience they tend not to listen. Once when I went for a 'free' haircut, not realising it was the junior haircutting section of the regional competitions- my shoulder length hair was cut to a Twiggy cut. I had said she could cut thinking she meant trim. I have a pronounced cowlick back neck- so that was a disaster. They were planning on putting me out on the street with wet hair, but one of the examiners checked if I was one of those who had not known what we were in for, and gave me a fantastic cut, but I was down to 1/4 inch to 2 inch lengths- talk about a shock?!
It was most annoying when I took the motorbike for fueling for about the next two years, the pump assistants used to greet me as 'Sir'.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> is bill going with you? if not is it imperative that you go to the concert. wouldn't it be better to arrive at the hotel early - get settled in your room and then just relax?
> you are going to do fine on the test - just don't over think every question. --- sam


Bill is driving me. Yes, it is a shame but that is my life. It is really confusing driving to Buffalo by myself and it is a larger city than Rochester. I did think about driving up alone, but not thrilled about it, especially in the winter with all the trucks on the thruway and highway. Buffalo gets such bad weather. I am praying for good weather, but that's why I'm going up ahead, just in case. Don't want to miss my appointment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> He's always been one to spend time watching out the window. When he was a toddler at at our house all day, many times I'd find him behind the blind watching birds, squirrels, rabbits, etc.


 :sm24: Enquiring mind!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> So glad you are almost there. Good thoughts for you on the 15th.


 :sm02: Thank you so very much.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> In my experience they tend not to listen. Once when I went for a 'free' haircut, not realising it was the junior haircutting section of the regional competitions- my shoulder length hair was cut to a Twiggy cut. I had said she could cut thinking she meant trim. I have a pronounced cowlick back neck- so that was a disaster. They were planning on putting me out on the street with wet hair, but one of the examiners checked if I was one of those who had not known what we were in for, and gave me a fantastic cut, but I was down to 1/4 inch to 2 inch lengths- talk about a shock?!
> It was most annoying when I took the motorbike for fueling for about the next two years, the pump assistants used to greet me as 'Sir'.


Oh no. What an horrible experience.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm so sorry if I didn't get to thank everyone for their good thoughts for my test/interview. I promise I will try and read all. Thank you so much.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Birthday treats for DGSâjs American Ninja Warrior party tomorrow. I made and frosted them yesterday morning so theyâd be dry enough to bag up. Iâm happy with how they turned out and even better the birthday boy thinks theyâre cool. I found a very good recipe Iâll use from now on. I used lemon flavoring instead of almond.
> 
> I have red and blue frosting stains under my finger nails. Iâm not a very neat baker. Local bakery wanted $4 a cookie, not wrapped!
> 
> I made up 17 bags.


They look great Jeanette and happy birthday to your grandson


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no. What an horrible experience.


It was pretty devastating- I had just, and only just got to the point of being comfortable with the length it had reached after a much shorter cut I'd had done in Dunedin, but could no longer afford to maintain.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I thought I had a bald spot but my hairdresser told me it is my cowlick and that I have 2 of them. Funny as I thought DGS#1 was the only one that I knew with a double cowlick.


My middle sister and nephew both cannot have a fringe as they have 5 across their forehead, if they try to grow a fringe it just sticks out in all directions


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I thought I had a bald spot but my hairdresser told me it is my cowlick and that I have 2 of them. Funny as I thought DGS#1 was the only one that I knew with a double cowlick.


If you mean on the top of your head at the back we call that a double crown. DH, DS#1, Luke & Caitlin all have it! When DH was born his Indian nanny said 2 "chouks" (crowns) was lucky.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was pretty devastating- I had just, and only just got to the point of being comfortable with the length it had reached after a much shorter cut I'd had done in Dunedin, but could no longer afford to maintain.


My sister used to cut my hair when I was young ,we still laugh about the last time I let her cut it , I was about 14 and had a longish feather hairstyle like Joan Jett . With wet hair flopping about I thought she said are you ready and I said yes , next thing I know I have short back and sides.had to get a passport picture took and I looked like an ex convict


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They look great Jeanette and happy birthday to your grandson


Thank you. He's now 9 going on 30. I got him good last week though. He was working on a new math chapter that came with a Parent Instruction Sheet. He said he knew how to do the assignment so I just read the instruction sheet; not telling him that it also had some of the answers on it. Halfway through the assignment, he noted that he already knew what the final phrase was. i pretended to have psychic powers and said I did, too. Of course he said I was kidding, but then I told him the answer. He was so shocked! We had a good laugh when I told him the truth.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. He's now 9 going on 30. I got him good last week though. He was working on a new math chapter that came with a Parent Instruction Sheet. He said he knew how to do the assignment so I just read the instruction sheet; not telling him that it also had some of the answers on it. Halfway through the assignment, he noted that he already knew what the final phrase was. i pretended to have psychic powers and said I did, too. Of course he said I was kidding, but then I told him the answer. He was so shocked! We had a good laugh when I told him the truth.


That must have been funny , still young enough to be half tricked ????


----------



## grandma sherry (Oct 30, 2012)

Good Luck on your test Daralene, I am sure you will ace it.
Happy Birthday to your grandson Rookie.
Talk of weddings, I too had a Juliet cap in 1979 when I married my much younger husband (as he says). All of 10 months younger.
I love my hairdresser, she always gets my hair the way I want it; only problem is she is 65 and having some neck and shoulder problems.
Prayers and hugs to all!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. He's now 9 going on 30. I got him good last week though. He was working on a new math chapter that came with a Parent Instruction Sheet. He said he knew how to do the assignment so I just read the instruction sheet; not telling him that it also had some of the answers on it. Halfway through the assignment, he noted that he already knew what the final phrase was. i pretended to have psychic powers and said I did, too. Of course he said I was kidding, but then I told him the answer. He was so shocked! We had a good laugh when I told him the truth.


As I tell Luke, "Grans know everything!" However he once replied, "My Nana (psycho-gran) only knows about horses" !! Out of the mouths of babes....!
:sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My sister used to cut my hair when I was young ,we still laugh about the last time I let her cut it , I was about 14 and had a longish feather hairstyle like Joan Jett . With wet hair flopping about I thought she said are you ready and I said yes , next thing I know I have short back and sides.had to get a passport picture took and I looked like an ex convict


Oh boy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. He's now 9 going on 30. I got him good last week though. He was working on a new math chapter that came with a Parent Instruction Sheet. He said he knew how to do the assignment so I just read the instruction sheet; not telling him that it also had some of the answers on it. Halfway through the assignment, he noted that he already knew what the final phrase was. i pretended to have psychic powers and said I did, too. Of course he said I was kidding, but then I told him the answer. He was so shocked! We had a good laugh when I told him the truth.


LOL!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hi Poledra and everyone! Our dear Julie called me yesterday to see how I was, so I'll give you an update as I'm awake at 4:30 am. Christmas went well with DHs family. We also went over to DDs new rented house about an hour away. She split up with her boyfriend of 4 years so moved from the home they were sharing which was not simple as she has cats and a dog, (and has just acquired a second puppy which needed rehoming).
> The in laws are not too bad but DMIL was rather down over Xmas and reluctant to go to bed a few days before Xmas when the carer came to help her get ready, insisting she didn't need them even though she can't manage without help now. Unfortunately we had to resort to this as she was refusing to go at a reasonable time for my DBIL or his wife to help her, and the outside carers are employed on contract so have a regular schedule which means she expects to go to bed by 10pm, which had been working well until then. (They came later on 25th by special request) After Xmas DMIL was prescribed mild antidepressants by the dr and has been a lot brighter and more engaged with life, which helps us all.
> I was back in UK again in January, doing some tiling and wallpapering in DHs house (he is working full time in England so only returns to Guernsey at weekends or else I go to England) He is also travelling a lot for work, and was in Boston and S.Fransisco in January, and was in China in December, so I'd not seen him much!
> I'm in Guernsey this week, trying to help where I can with preparations for the Alderney literary festival in March. We have 10 authors over a weekend, one of whom, Joy Rhoades, is Australian, and has just published her first novel, The Woolgrower's Companion. I've bought it but not had time to read it yet. The house here is getting untidy and I'm neglecting the garden and my knitting - currently a triangular shawl in a nice squishy Rowan wool/silk I bought in a sale ages ago. I need to get it done as we are getting cold winters weather, and even had frost overnight. (Not quite as cold as Bonnie!)
> Well, this has been all about me, so I'll go back to catch up with all your doings - thanks ladies for the Summaries, great idea Margaret, they are invaluable. Best wishes to you all, Lin


Nice to hear from you. You are certainly one busy lady as is your DH. Sorry to hear about that your DMIL was having difficulties. Hopefully the meds will continue to work for her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Pups & ceramics look great. I need to get Sydney de-shedded again; his fur is piling up around the house again. Still waiting on the plumber to arrive and begin the repair work; yesterday it rained so obviously couldn't begin work. Had a call from my sister this morning needing help. She fell last night and may have broken her shoulder and she had me take her to urgent orthopedic care. I called her daughter and my niece met us there. Haven't heard anything else as of yet. Sister also let me know she is going to a neurologist and they suspect possible dementia starting with her. I had suspected as much as her communication is showing some symptoms. Prayers appreciated. Off to knit. TTYL


I hope the plumber arrived today. So sorry to hear about your sister. It's certainly a worry for the family. Sending prayers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, stairs, and I do mean a lot of them, these photos don't do the amount justice, as I think there are like 300 each set and they are steep. About killed me the first time, I haven't done it a second.


Fantastic photos and those stairs are something else!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That must have been funny , still young enough to be half tricked ????


It was the first thing he told his Mom about. She told him to watch out for Grandma super powers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from my niece and my sister has torn her rotator cuff. She will have a MRI next Wed. to determine if surgery will be required.
> She can't drive and they have immobilized her arm & shoulder. I will be going over to her home every morning to give her one cat it's insulin shot and another one pills since she needs to be able to use both hands & arms to do so. She lives about 5 miles from us.
> Hoping surgery won't be necessary.


Hopefully physio will help her rather than surgery. I declined surgery because of the lengthy recovery time and no driving.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes, I was 10........not really! However I was only 20 (DH was 25) so probably do count as a child bride going by nowadays marriage ages.


Lovely photo of you and your DH.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Morning all, I have just driven my new car and wow it’s so cool. Weather is dreich but I managed pretty well. Stu put it into sport mode and it’s fast whew!
I need to get used to the different starting and stopping buttons but practice makes perfect. Very comfy seats etc and actual driving was easy. Now needing a coffee then will drive it upto work so Stu can pick his car up and I will be on my own with it. 
Daralene wishing you the very best of luck with the tests, you will ace it my friend!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope it does, too! I was told my eyes were those of a 60 year old by the last examiner when I was at the Optometry School- bit different story from the student who had me worried about Macular Degeneration and cataract the year before. Thank goodness that was just his over enthusiasm!


I'm glad your eyes are good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oooh Sam you have outdone yourself with these delicious recipes mmmmm!


He sure has. The sausage rolls sound so good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> how painful is the shot. --- sam


It's not painful at all. I get a sedative first and then he numbs the eyeball. The shot is more startling because of the sound. I jumped the first time and he thought he had hurt me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning all, I have just driven my new car and wow it's so cool. Weather is dreich but I managed pretty well. Stu put it into sport mode and it's fast whew!
> I need to get used to the different starting and stopping buttons but practice makes perfect. Very comfy seats etc and actual driving was easy. Now needing a coffee then will drive it upto work so Stu can pick his car up and I will be on my own with it.
> Daralene wishing you the very best of luck with the tests, you will ace it my friend!


Bon Voyage, God Speed (do I really mean that one?) Take Care might be better!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm glad your eyes are good.


It is a huge relief, and was confirmed by the Optometrist I saw a couple of weeks ago, when I went in to see if they could utilise an old frame to cut costs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's not painful at all. I get a sedative first and then he numbs the eyeball. The shot is more startling because of the sound. I jumped the first time and he thought he had hurt me.


I suppose you have got more used to that by now?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Bon Voyage, God Speed (do I really mean that one?) Take Care might be better!


Don't worry I am being super careful and keeping to the correct speed levels.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> It's not painful at all. I get a sedative first and then he numbs the eyeball. The shot is more startling because of the sound. I jumped the first time and he thought he had hurt me.


I am with you on that one Liz, need the sedative first or I would up and running out the door lol! Seeing a needle coming right at my eyeball is very disconcerting eewwww!????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> 19° but feels like 6°. having -40° is really hard for me to wrap my head around - i just can see my self ever going out in weather like that. we are to get up so six inches of snow over night. we will see. we are on the edge - the worst will be along the state line. bailee and gary are in ft wayne at the winterfest. six christian bands will be playing in the Coliseum. there are no saved seats - first come - best seats. i would not be standing outside - no way. but they will have a good time - they do this every year.
> 
> bailee got a speeding ticket. the judge took her license for a month. she was not happy. now heidi ha to take her to school and work. one would wish she would learn a lesson but she won't. she does not handle authority well. heidi thinks she will move out after her birthday in april - she hates all of us. i wonder what happened.
> 
> heidi is getting a hair cut this afternoon. when she picks up the boys i think they will go to mcdonald's. if they do i asked her to stop at burger kind for me - a fish sandwich. i don't eat fast food very often but i do like their fish sandwiches. --- sam


I think if I lost my licence for a month, I would be careful about speeding. I thought she'd gotten over her mad against the family. Enjoy your sandwich.

It was drizzling this morning but it's now snowing and staying. :sm14:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well I heard from the computer guy today, I asked how badly I killed it and he said I did it pretty well on the keyboard, he ordered a new keyboard for it today, it'll be in on Monday, and that cost about $25 so that's not bad at all, total will be under $100 to get it back to where it needs to be, so I'm happy. I need to stop in the morning and give them the information to order a new battery for the Dell that I'm using now, the cord had died, and it killed the battery, so it only holds a charge for about 1 minute, literally, thank goodness the battery is only about $40, so both very worthwhile expenses, rather than buying a new laptop.


That's not too bad.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> KayeJo this is our Gertie gecko which was a gift from family. Not as funky as yours but cute all the same.


 :sm02:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, Beautiful. I was married at 18.


I guess I was the oldest at 32.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Don't worry I am being super careful and keeping to the correct speed levels.


 :sm24: How many different modes can she be set to?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I guess I was the oldest at 32.


Second time around I was 46, first time 25, though. 15 years as solo parent in between.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: How many different modes can she be set to?


Normal, sport, and both manual and automatic gear change. ???? lots to get my head around. It's like a jet plane control panel lol!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Morning all, I have just driven my new car and wow it's so cool. Weather is dreich but I managed pretty well. Stu put it into sport mode and it's fast whew!
> I need to get used to the different starting and stopping buttons but practice makes perfect. Very comfy seats etc and actual driving was easy. Now needing a coffee then will drive it upto work so Stu can pick his car up and I will be on my own with it.
> Daralene wishing you the very best of luck with the tests, you will ace it my friend!


Glad to hear you're enjoying your new toy.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Correction Stu just told me, it’s got another mode called sport plus! That is seriously wicked and for race track burnouts and high speed, I definitely won’t be playing with that one!!! Now I know he bought it for him, rather than me lol!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Normal, sport, and both manual and automatic gear change. ???? lots to get my head around. It's like a jet plane control panel lol!


Sounds really super- wish I was in a different income bracket for things like that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Correction Stu just told me, it's got another mode called sport plus! That is seriously wicked and for race track burnouts and high speed, I definitely won't be playing with that one!!! Now I know he bought it for him, rather than me lol!!


Sounds like there was some ulterior motive there!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> 21st November 1970.


Lovely.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sounds like there was some ulterior motive there!


I think you're right, but it's definitely mine, I have the ownership papers in my name, just hope he doesn't get upto any traffic infringement with it or I will be liable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> I think you're right, but it's definitely mine, I have the ownership papers in my name, just hope he doesn't get upto any traffic infringement with it or I will be liable.


MMM, a definite minus if he tried to say it had to be you!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lovely.


Thank you we looked so young! My dress fabric was on sale at $1 per yard, down from $10 per yard, a huge saving back then. A good friend made all the dresses. My whole outfit cost $58 altogether, veil and headdress were borrowed.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> MMM, a definite minus if he tried to say it had to be you!


He's not a mean person, he just LOVES cars!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hear i am. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-523577-1.html#11992924


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lol I just read this on fb


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! I almost died I think, it was pretty bad, David and Carly made it look like a cake walk, me, I made it look like I was on the last leg and headed to meet my maker.


I'm sure I'd never make it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my favorite word so far is hooley. --- sam



KateB said:


> It can be! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> my favorite word so far us hooley. --- sam


Actually Sam, I think that's more an Irish word! :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm with you - i could go down the stairs easy enough but a boat would be good to get me out. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> You actually start at the top, so you have to go down all those blasted stairs to see the falls, then climb all the way back up in order to get to the car, I'd just as soon get it a boat and float out. :sm12:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

look great. lucky birthday boy. an early happy birthday to him. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Birthday treats for DGSâjs American Ninja Warrior party tomorrow. I made and frosted them yesterday morning so theyâd be dry enough to bag up. Iâm happy with how they turned out and even better the birthday boy thinks theyâre cool. I found a very good recipe Iâll use from now on. I used lemon flavoring instead of almond.
> 
> I have red and blue frosting stains under my finger nails. Iâm not a very neat baker. Local bakery wanted $4 a cookie, not wrapped!
> 
> I made up 17 bags.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you will do well daralene - remember how you handled yourself at receptions with bill - you thought you couldn't do it and you actually enjoyed yourself. i'will be in the cheering section. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. I'm pretty confident about the test unless nerves make me go blank. Nervous about the interview. I will either be accepted or deported. Hoping I am able to represent myself well. I must remember to smile even though I am nervous.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, great photos of Yellowstone, I'm not sure I'd survive all those stairs. There are stair to the top of Steele Narrows near Loon Lake. Beautiful view when you get to the top. This explains Steele Narrows Battlefield
> 
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=steele+narrows&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-ca&client=safari
> 
> ...


Is your DH feeling better?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've read to the end...lots to catch up with. Gwen, hugs. Margaret, love the stories of the little ones.
> 
> Today my "baby" turns 27. I had to do the math as that did not seem right! I made her a peanut butter pie. We're waiting for it to chill. Ahab decided to be a pip today and wasn't minding well. So took him outside and let him wear himself out. I washed the dog sweaters so they are ready to go. I realized it's going to be difficult for DD and me to go anywhere together for a while as the pup can't be left alone for any length until he's better trained. I'm working on socializing Merlin...stubborn old coot! He's got it in his head now that he has to protect Miss Tiff, apparently, though she seems to want to play with Ahab. It's an interesting dynamic at the moment.
> 
> ...


Sounds like Merlin, Miss Tiff and Ahab are having a ball. Your peanut butter pie sounds delicious.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I hope this is the last one for you.


Me too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I would ask for future reference just in case.


Good idea.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We had a magistrate in Texas, that handled juveniles, truancy, bad behavior... anyway, if the girls gave him a hard time or had attitude, he gave them community service and made them serve it at the pig farm, he figured one stint at the pig farm would transform anyone that was going to change, otherwise there was no hope for them.


That should straighten anyone out :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you we looked so young! My dress fabric was on sale at $1 per yard, down from $10 per yard, a huge saving back then. A good friend made all the dresses. My whole outfit cost $58 altogether, veil and headdress were borrowed.


We made our bridesmaid dresses and my dress and veil were on sale. Talk about a different time! I marvel at the amount of spending that goes on when I watch the Kleinfeld show about wedding dresses.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't mind going to the hairdresser but don't like when she cuts it too short, I always say don't take too much off but usually come out looking like I've been scalped.
> I took the notion to change my hair style & not have it so short. It's been cut around the ears for some time now & im trying to let that grow out but it may not make it, I have a natural cow lick on one side so I now have "wings" that are driving me nuts. Even when my hair was long I had a natural ringlet there????


Hairdressers seem to go crazy with scissors. The last time I had mine cut, she almost scalped me.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We made our bridesmaid dresses and my dress and veil were on sale. Talk about a different time! I marvel at the amount of spending that goes on when I watch the Kleinfeld show about wedding dresses.


My cousins wife spent thousands on her dress, yes a very different time. Modern tv and movies have a lot to do with the big fancy weddings nowadays for many brides. Of course our wages were very low back then too. I earned $120 per fortnight back then.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> What causes the leaks and how does the injection help? Sounds like a very painful procedure!


I've never gotten an explanation about the leaks. I think it's just the aging process. I was doing a crossword puzzle one day outside. When I came in the house, I was looking at black circles. Very weird. That's how I found out I was getting macular degeneration. The injection stops the leaks. Thank goodness I don't have to pay for the serum because it costs about $1000. It isn't painful. I now have a grid that I look at and if the lines start to look wavy, I have to see the dr. right away.

I asked the dr. if there was anything I could do and he said the only thing is to take Vitalux Advanced pills. I take those religiously every day. My brother does too and he has glaucoma but I think he is also getting macular degen.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Ahhhh, but he had been walking for 40 years! ???? Plenty of getting into shape!


 :sm24: :sm24: If I'd been walking for 40 years, I'd been in shape too. I have trouble walking around the block (lol)


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is deportation really likely? It seems a bit extreme. Besides I thought Mr Trump wanted more people of your racial origins?


I can hardly believe that she would be deported. That man can't be that demented.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We made our bridesmaid dresses and my dress and veil were on sale. Talk about a different time! I marvel at the amount of spending that goes on when I watch the Kleinfeld show about wedding dresses.


I got badly side-tracked on the way to hunting out the photo of me and Fale in the dress and suit (for him) that I made entirely from scratch. We married in February 1993.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bill is driving me. Yes, it is a shame but that is my life. It is really confusing driving to Buffalo by myself and it is a larger city than Rochester. I did think about driving up alone, but not thrilled about it, especially in the winter with all the trucks on the thruway and highway. Buffalo gets such bad weather. I am praying for good weather, but that's why I'm going up ahead, just in case. Don't want to miss my appointment.


I think you're wise to go early. Our weather is the same as Buffalo and it's not good right now. Drive safe.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Morning all, I have just driven my new car and wow it's so cool. Weather is dreich but I managed pretty well. Stu put it into sport mode and it's fast whew!
> I need to get used to the different starting and stopping buttons but practice makes perfect. Very comfy seats etc and actual driving was easy. Now needing a coffee then will drive it upto work so Stu can pick his car up and I will be on my own with it.
> Daralene wishing you the very best of luck with the tests, you will ace it my friend!


I know you're going to have fun driving that sweet car.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I suppose you have got more used to that by now?


You would think so but I'm still apprehensive.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Second time around I was 46, first time 25, though. 15 years as solo parent in between.


I don't suppose there will be a second time for me but I was the second time for him.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Normal, sport, and both manual and automatic gear change. ???? lots to get my head around. It's like a jet plane control panel lol!


Sounds like mine.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you we looked so young! My dress fabric was on sale at $1 per yard, down from $10 per yard, a huge saving back then. A good friend made all the dresses. My whole outfit cost $58 altogether, veil and headdress were borrowed.


You did well. I wore a mini dress; it was the vogue then. I've tried to post a photo but it keeps eluding me. :sm13:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> My cousins wife spent thousands on her dress, yes a very different time. Modern tv and movies have a lot to do with the big fancy weddings nowadays for many brides. Of course our wages were very low back then too. I earned $120 per fortnight back then.


I was around $150/week, but this area is a very high cost of living area. With rent and car expenses, I had very little left over and we knew our parents couldn't help either.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I got badly side-tracked on the way to hunting out the photo of me and Fale in the dress and suit (for him) that I made entirely from scratch. We married in February 1993.


Very nice.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I was around $150/week, but this area is a very high cost of living area. With rent and car expenses, I had very little left over and we knew our parents couldn't help either.


I know what you mean, we didn't have much money either, and my folks were very frugal and taught me to save from early age. Great advice which has done me very well in life. Stu was the same, so we have always saved up for things in life. Now we can afford some luxuries and it's really good.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just drove by myself and figured out everything ok whew! done it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just drove by myself and figured out everything ok whew! done it.


I'm so happy for you. I keep thinking that I may need a new car since mine is nearly 20 years old. But, DH keeps it running well and it only has around 80k miles, so best to keep it for a few more years.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I don't suppose there will be a second time for me but I was the second time for him.


I don't want to replace Fale- we get along very well and he helps me get through to humour.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Very nice.


Thank you, Liz!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just drove by myself and figured out everything ok whew! done it.


That is good!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Woke this morning to find my iPad has "died"! Completely unresponsive and I'm now (for the 1st time) using my phone...which is just about to run out of charge! :sm16: Going to be one of those days!


Hope it's just the battery on your iPad. My old one won't hold a charge anymore at all, I tried to charge it for GD a few days ago


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't mind going to the hairdresser but don't like when she cuts it too short, I always say don't take too much off but usually come out looking like I've been scalped.
> I took the notion to change my hair style & not have it so short. It's been cut around the ears for some time now & im trying to let that grow out but it may not make it, I have a natural cow lick on one side so I now have "wings" that are driving me nuts. Even when my hair was long I had a natural ringlet there????


It seems most hairdressers don't listen! I finally found one who cuts mine perfectly everytime. She's expensive and I really can't afford it, but I figure it's the only way I can be presentable. Also it keeps hubby happy, he hates really short hair.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Birthday treats for DGSâjs American Ninja Warrior party tomorrow. I made and frosted them yesterday morning so theyâd be dry enough to bag up. Iâm happy with how they turned out and even better the birthday boy thinks theyâre cool. I found a very good recipe Iâll use from now on. I used lemon flavoring instead of almond.
> 
> I have red and blue frosting stains under my finger nails. Iâm not a very neat baker. Local bakery wanted $4 a cookie, not wrapped!
> 
> I made up 17 bags.


Very professional!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have one major heap where they could be lurking- but it is highly unlikely! The bobbins should turn up on Monday.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sometimes anesthesia in those with dementia really accelerates the disease too. I don't know if there is a medical explanation but I've heard it several times


I know it did with my mom.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I know it did with my mom.


My dear mum had the same thing happen. She had borderline dementia before her kidney removal operation, then things went seriously worse afterwards.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> my favorite word so far is hooley. --- sam


My parents always referred to a noisy party as a hooley! and a shindig!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Today was our 6th consecutive over 35 (95) and 3rd consecutive over 40 (104). Only 34 tomorrow- so if it is warmer will make a week over 35. Should be better after that, between 25 and 29 until next Friday is what they are saying currently. But then tomorrow was going to be 29 earlier this week! At least we don't have the humidity- only 28%, but it is still 32 (90) at 10.30pm. I'm comfortable in the airconditioning but the bed room will be hot, do have a fan which has been effective until now.
> 
> After sending the summary to Kate I am going to brave the heat of the rest of the house and head to bed. So talk to you tomorrow most likely. Will be going to the place Mum has rented for tomorrow so may not get on. Brothers birthday- even if he doesn't yet feel up to eating anything.


Ugh, you poor thing that is too many days in a row that hot! I am so glad you aren't getting the humidity on top of it. Travel safe.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Am up to page 92 and popping over to the new TP...... blasted internet has been down all day long.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Am up to page 92 and popping over to the new TP...... blasted internet has been down all day long.


But at least it is up and running now!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Hmmm maybe that's what it was.... I have never drank a lot of wine, but do enjoy a bit of red once in a while. Never had issues with it before. At least not that it gives me headaches. Usually it keeps me from sleeping. I know, weird.


Alcohol keeps me awake too. Another advantage of Moscato as it is very low in alcohol.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And I have straight hair and always wished for a few curls like the rest of my family , then maybe I wouldnt have had to put up with the torture of rags or even worse the dreaded pipe cleaners


And I'm very odd- I have been very happy with the amount of curl I have! Can wear my hair long or short and the curl behaves.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Yes the difference between American and English spelling, just like color/color and gray/grey. Used to trip me up when we first moved to the states.


I can never remember which way I am meant to spell grey! As I don't have a red line under grey that must be right for here. Yep got a line under gray.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Ahhhh, but he had been walking for 40 years! ???? Plenty of getting into shape!


True. And another 40 in front of him.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Maatje said:


> Never have dyed mine so salt and pepper now. I have a friend who has beautiful white hair, stunning actually. I hope mine goes that way....I was blond as a child but gradually became a very dark brown.


People admire Elizabeth's lovely blond curls and wonder where they came from. Just like me I tell them, and yes I ended up dark brown. I think she will end up dark as well


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I got a few pages read here but think I might head to bed.
Had a lovely afternoon with my siblings. All of us left were there so even better. 
Just watched the end of the third of the shortest form of cricket match and we thrashed England. We head to New Zealand now so see how we go in our 2 matches over there (one is a final which having won our first 3 matches we will be in). Not the expected outcome at all. Scrape into the final maybe- but not before either of the other teams has won a game.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> I've never gotten an explanation about the leaks. I think it's just the aging process. I was doing a crossword puzzle one day outside. When I came in the house, I was looking at black circles. Very weird. That's how I found out I was getting macular degeneration. The injection stops the leaks. Thank goodness I don't have to pay for the serum because it costs about $1000. It isn't painful. I now have a grid that I look at and if the lines start to look wavy, I have to see the dr. right away.
> 
> I asked the dr. if there was anything I could do and he said the only thing is to take Vitalux Advanced pills. I take those religiously every day. My brother does too and he has glaucoma but I think he is also getting macular degen.


I've been given one of those grid cards as well. I have a film growing across the retina which has the same effect as macular degeneration but can easily be removed once it starts to cause any issues.
Still trying to get last week finished so I can move. Done! Last page was easy as it was all me.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I got badly side-tracked on the way to hunting out the photo of me and Fale in the dress and suit (for him) that I made entirely from scratch. We married in February 1993.


Fabulous photos Julie. :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Fabulous photos Julie. :sm24: :sm11:


Thank you, Cathy! Bit blurry, my hand must have shook when I made the copy!


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope it's just the battery on your iPad. My old one won't hold a charge anymore at all, I tried to charge it for GD a few days ago


I had an IPAD 2 and it sort of gave up the ghost last year right after New Years. I plug it in and can read emails, etc. but it will not go on the web anymore. Maybe if it is a 2 as mine is, it is just "old".


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Sam. I sent you a PM


----------



## dmme (Oct 2, 2017)

I am new to KP tea parties. Do you need to live in a particular area to join them? Also, there are lists of photos, recipes, etc. How do I see them?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dmme said:


> I am new to KP tea parties. Do you need to live in a particular area to join them? Also, there are lists of photos, recipes, etc. How do I see them?


We come from all over the world- purely a virtual gathering. Sam is our host.
The summaries refer back to the Tea Party the week before- so you can put in a Search for the relevant date.
Welcome!

The URL for this week is :

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-525305-1.html


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We come from all over the world- purely a virtual gathering. Sam is our host.
> The summaries refer back to the Tea Party the week before- so you can put in a Search for the relevant date.
> Welcome!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Tea Party.
And the URL for the Tea Party relevant to the summary and lists of photos etc is given at the beginning of the summary.
A new TP is started every week usually by Sam (The Wren).


----------

